# Der Ignore-Thread



## Belphega (12. Mai 2009)

Huhu (:
Ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr auf euren Servern auchn paar Idioten habt die euch wegen weiß Gott was auf Ignore gepackt haben. Erzählt mal ein paar Storys dass ich mich auf meinem Server nicht so verloren fühl.

Letztens, Nobelgartenfest.
Ich lauf zu nem Ei (erstes Ei das ich plündere), hinter mir kommtn 80er Schurke mit Sprint angerast während ich am Looten bin und whispert mir "wtf ich habs zuerst gesehn. Welcome to ignore!"

-.-

Dann war noch der Vorfall in Ashenvale.
Ich log auf meine Schami und flieg zum Zoramgar-Außenposten um meinen Freund hinzuporten (Freundespecial mit Porteffekt) weil wir mit den Twinks den Flugpunkt dort nicht hatten und wir in die Blackfatomtiefen wollten. Dort angekommen, whispert mich ein anwesender Stufe 20 Magier an ob ich ihn ziehe. Ich sag freundlichst "nein sorry, ich bin nur zum porten hier, wir gehen gleich mit ner gruppe und sind leider schon voll"
Daraufhin kommt seinerseits ein "klar, verarsch wen andren. Viel spaß auf ignore"

-.-

Ich joine ner Maraudongruppe mit meiner Dudu.
Vor zweiten Boss gibt sich der Leader Plündermeister weil er "nicht will dass ihm das zeug weggewürfelt wird".
Ich weise ihn darauf hin dass ich die Gruppe verlasse wenn ers nicht ändert. Nach mehrmaligem hinweisen, leave ich.
Whisper danach "lol ich mag itemgeile leute sowiso nicht. Hf auf ignore"

-.-

Todesminen - Katze dropt.
Ich heb sie auf, freu mich drüber - einer aus der Gruppe leaved und schreibt noch "ich hätte da mehr need gehabt!!!"
Ignore.

-.-


Ich komm mir verarscht vor.


----------



## Feremus (12. Mai 2009)

joa die hat hat man 5 leute .und das schlimme ist man muss die leute wegen bahnalen gründen drauf sätzen


----------



## j4ckass (12. Mai 2009)

Sei doch froh, was besseres als auf deren Ignore Listen zu stehen kann dir eh nicht passieren.


----------



## Mofeist (12. Mai 2009)

als ich auf tausend wintern in nem raid kurz auf der toilette war eine gnom hexenmeisterin. Kickt den mal der ist Afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  als ich sie fragte was sie den wolle kam ein flame und ignore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

Kling komisch, das letzte Mal war noch zu Classic-Zeiten.
Ich war im scharlachroten Kloster, wurden gezogen, die Gruppenmitglieder kannten sich untereinander.

So es droppten einige grüne Items.
Ich gewinne ohne Spass alle 12 Items die droppen ^^
Sie beschwerten sich, dass ich nen Würfelhack benutzen würde, jedoch naja ich spiele noch nicht lange WoW und kannte das nicht.

Dann droppte das 13. Item und ich gewann es auch ^^
und schon wurde ich aus der Gruppe geschmissen und von allen ignoriert in der Gruppe.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Mai 2009)

Gibt schon idioten...werd letztens von nem Freund rf gezogen er mußte kurz afk und wir warteten vorm Eingang und da kamm dann so ein lustiger lvl 12 untoter Krieger und fragte so(ohne scheiß): eyy du lad mich mal in die gruppe ein will auch gezogen werden ! ich sagte nur zu ihm das er ja mal bitte netter fragen könnte und von ihm kamm nurnoch eyy du spacken zieh mich doch ey wenn nich setz ich dich auf igno !! naja jetzt hat mich einer mehr auf igno. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Er:  hey willst mit nach bk suche noch dd
Ich: Nein.
Er:  -.- wichser
Ich:  Spieler Er ignoriert Euch.

Was scherts mich, wenn mich jemand ignoriert?
Sollen sie doch, aber Freunde machen sie sich nicht damit.


----------



## Sethia (12. Mai 2009)

Nuja, es gibt halt Leute, die kann man vom ersten Augenblick an nicht ab... und um späteren Ärger zu vermeiden kommen die sofort auf die Igno-Liste. Ob denen das nun im Herzen weh tut, ist mir schlicht und einfach gesagt - völlig Wurscht.

Sind bei mir allerdings nur eine Handvoll Leute... komme in der Regel mit allen gut klar. \o/

-----

Ich bin allerdings auch schon auf Ignor gelandet... mal weil man keine Lust hat gerade jemanden durch eine Ini zu ziehen oder wegen Beispielen wie diesen:

Er: schreibt im Handelschannel nach einem VZ
Ich: Ich kann dir gerne etwas verzaubern, sofern ich die Mats habe...
Er: Super, wann und wo kann ich dich treffen?
Ich: OG, vor der Bank
...
Ich verzauberte ihm nen bissl was..
...
Ich: Brauchst du noch etwas oder war es das?
Ich: Der Spieler ignoriert euch...

o.O


----------



## Slavery (12. Mai 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Sei doch froh, was besseres als auf deren Ignore Listen zu stehen kann dir eh nicht passieren.



Da hast du vollkommen recht, mit solchen Leuten will man doch eh nichts zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philbraeutigam (12. Mai 2009)

Ich joine ner Maraudongruppe mit meiner Dudu.
Vor zweiten Boss gibt sich der Leader Plündermeister weil er "nicht will dass ihm das zeug weggewürfelt wird".
Ich weise ihn darauf hin dass ich die Gruppe verlasse wenn ers nicht ändert. Nach mehrmaligem hinweisen, leave ich.
Whisper danach "lol ich mag itemgeile leute sowiso nicht. Hf auf ignore"

...

ahahaha - ich glaube der typ ist eher itemgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens , wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf: Wechsel den Realm! Die Kinder in WoW nerven.. Sollen lieber mal die Schule fertig machen.....


----------



## DealHose111 (12. Mai 2009)

ja das is wohl wahr sei einfach froh ich würd mich noch bedanken das er mich auf ignore setzt hehe

aber sowas is mir ma wegen nem lag passiert

also hatte lag (bin heiler)

und tank is verreckt hab allen erklärt was los war und nur einer hats gelesen weil 3 aus der gruppe schneller warn mich auf ignore zu setzen und aus grp zu kicken der 4te kam danach dann trotzdem noch^^

wayne


----------



## Lari (12. Mai 2009)

philbraeutigam schrieb:


> Übrigens , wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf: Wechsel den Realm! Die Kinder in WoW nerven.. Sollen lieber mal die Schule fertig machen.....


Ist ja nur auf Blutkessel so, alle anderen Realms sind völlig frei von "Kiddys" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

philbraeutigam schrieb:


> Übrigens , wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf: Wechsel den Realm! Die Kinder in WoW nerven.. Sollen lieber mal die Schule fertig machen.....



Ähh.. Hallo?
Ich bin 17 und geh noch zur Schule..

Wer sagt denn bitte, dass nur Kinder nerven können?
Und unreife Leute gibt's sowieso auf jedem Server.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Mai 2009)

Ich begrüße sowas.

Das hält meine Ignore Liste sauber und hat fast den gleichen gewünschten Effekt.
Was würdest du den mit solchen Gehirnakrobaten auch anfangen wollen in Zukunft. Gilde? Innie? Zu dir nach Hause einladen? Wohl kaum!


----------



## Jahmaydoh (12. Mai 2009)

Feremus schrieb:


> joa die hat hat man 5 leute .und das schlimme ist man muss die leute wegen bahnalen gründen drauf sätzen


wat?


----------



## NewMajinBoo (12. Mai 2009)

naja, dass man dir als schammi nich glaubt dass du jemanden portest kann ich shcon noch irgendwie nachvollziehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten aber echt kranke leute denen du da begegnet bist
ich habs glaub bisher noch nie irgendwo auf ignore geschafft xD
..wär mal n versuch wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shubunki (12. Mai 2009)

Feremus schrieb:


> joa die hat hat man 5 leute .und das schlimme ist man muss die leute wegen bahnalen gründen drauf sätzen




soll heissen?


----------



## Vartez (12. Mai 2009)

Ich war mal im nexus und Bei dem einen Boss der sich in drei Teile teilt nacher zeit ging unser Heiler tot und so wipten wir aufeinmal sagte der leader zu mir :"Arschloch hättest auch ma heilen können bist ja Priester" Ich sagte das es eh keinen sinn gemacht hätte und zack aus gruppe und bekamm gewisper HF AUF IGNORE ARSCH!


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

Wir hatten einen berühmten Spieler auf unseren Server: Apollo, meckerte immer und war für eine Beleidigung gut,
und er war definitiv älter als 18, dieses Vorurteil Kinder würden nur so drauf sein finde ich überzogen.
Es gibt genug junge Menschen die sich besser benehmen können als manch ein Erwachsener


----------



## firehawk14 (12. Mai 2009)

Mal ein paar Bsp. von mir:

In OG:
Er: ey gib mir ma 5g für skillen
Ich: Kennen wir uns?
Er: ne aber gib das geld
Ich: Warum sollte ich?
Er: Auf 80 hat man eh nix zu tun
Ich: Auser Raiden/heros/pvp usw?
Er: lol du knap hast kp, wilkommen auf igno


Oder:
Er: ziehst du mich bsf?
Ich: Keine Zeit, raide gleich Black Temple.
Er: lol du noob
Und Igno von beiden Seiten


Oder:
Wir sind in Turm Hero,
Als Tank ein Krieger und ein DK als DD.
Bei Skadi droppt der Tank Gürtel, der DK bekommts, Krieger fängt an zu flamen....
Beim Endboss droppt das Schwert, der DK bekommts... den Rest könnt ihr euch denken, meine Ignore Liste war danach um 2 Einträge reicher.

usw.....


Mfg


----------



## Cybereule (12. Mai 2009)

philbraeutigam schrieb:


> Ich joine ner Maraudongruppe mit meiner Dudu.
> Vor zweiten Boss gibt sich der Leader Plündermeister weil er "nicht will dass ihm das zeug weggewürfelt wird".
> Ich weise ihn darauf hin dass ich die Gruppe verlasse wenn ers nicht ändert. Nach mehrmaligem hinweisen, leave ich.
> Whisper danach "lol ich mag itemgeile leute sowiso nicht. Hf auf ignore"
> ...



Ich wette du bist vorgestern 16 geworden


----------



## Redryujin (12. Mai 2009)

Ich war Magier auf dem Server und naja wenn man leute nicht portet kommt man schnell auf igno hier mal ein auszug wie das damals war ungefähr.

Ich war in Darnasuss und er in menethil er wollte von menethil nach if geportet werden.

Er: Hallo kannst du mich nach IF Porten, stehe aber aber in menethil komm zu mir.

ICH. hi ich bin leider in Darnasuss und das würde jetzt etwas dauern bis ich da bin lauf doch einfach nach if.

Er: Das dauert aber so lange.
Ich: Bis ich bei dir bin bist du schon längst in if, du könntest ja jetzt in dem moment schon loslaufen.

Er: und ständig sterben? Weißt du wie gefährlich es ist mit einen lvl 4er von darnasuss nach if zu laufen?

ICH: ich bin auch schon mal mit einen Nachtelfen zum Startgebiet der Menschen gelaufen ich war lvl 2 und hatte kein Problem. Vertrau mir es ist ganz einfach.

Er: kann ja jeder sagen kommst du jetzt zu mir und portest mich wenn heute noch?

Ich: Nein

5 sec später die überraschung

Er: Da sieht man mal was für ein assositales ... du bist.
Ich: Spieler ignoiert euch.

Dann soll es ja auch noch gilden geben die einen ignoieren. Da habe ich einen auszug davon den findet ihr auf meinen Signaturlink ihr müsst da einfach dann im Forum auf die Sabbelbox gehen und da die frühren wow zeiten anklicken da gibts zwei auszüge das mich mal eine komplette Gilde ignoriieren wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wer es ansehen will kann es gerne machen aber ich werde sie hier nicht reinposten.

Es gibt ja leute die drohen einen das die ganze GIlde einen ignorieren wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Nikoxus (12. Mai 2009)

Noch zu BC Zeiten,kurz nach dem ich angefangen hatte und Level 20 war wurde ich mal Verlies in SW gezogen,von nem Schurken,naja wir waren in der Ini er pullt Drei Gruppen,also aus diesen Räumen die es da gibt,pullt die zu mir in die nähe und macht Verschwinden,aus irgend einem Grund hatte ich die Aggro und bin gestorben,dachte mir,das kann ja mal passieren also lauf ich mit meinem Geist um Verlies gehe rein.5min später wir sind bei einem dieser Bosse die nicht droppen,er pullt wieder und macht wieder verschwinden naja wieder Tot...ich frag ihn was das soll und er sagt:Wenn ich schon einen Noob ziehe behandel ich die Leute so wie ich es will und wenn ich will das die sterben,sterben die.Ich schrieb dann zurück:Wollteste mal Gott spielen oder was?Naja aus Gruppe geleavt und sofort auf Ignore.2Tage später fand ich eine Email von Blizzard in meinem Postfach mit dem Titel Verwarnung(oder so ähnlich)...
Naja Ich hasse es eigentlich Leute auf Ignore zu tun weil manche mal einen schlechten Tag haben oder ein Freund von ihnen mal spielt...
lg Niko


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wie man an solche Leute kommt, mir passiert nie so etwas.



Da kannst du froh sein.. :s


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Bsp. von mir:
> 
> In OG:
> Er: ey gib mir ma 5g für skillen
> ...



Ich frage mich immer wie man an solche Leute kommt, mir passiert nie so etwas.


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

sorry Doppelpost -.-


----------



## Gron83 (12. Mai 2009)

> Sei doch froh, was besseres als auf deren Ignore Listen zu stehen kann dir eh nicht passieren.


Wahre Worte.

Was ich mich jedoch frage ist, warum manche versuchen mit der Aussage "ich setz dich auf ignore", nachdem man z.B. versucht normal zu reden oder etwas abzulehnen, drohen?
Zum einen will ich doch mit derartigen Gestalten eh nichts zu tun haben (oftmals resultiert ein ignore ja daraus) zum anderen kann mir das doch nur noch egal sein, wenn ich auf der 
Liste einer solchen Person lande. Solche Aussagen wie "viel Spass auf igno" oder "dann setz ich dich eben auf ignore" sind einfach nur lächerlich und kindisch.


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (12. Mai 2009)

ich find ignorelisten scheisse, wenn ich n problem mit jemandem hab,will ich das ausdiskutieren,hab auch shcon leuten angeborten ins ts zu kommen,das wir das ausdiskutieren können,zack ignore.
das sind die leute,wo im rl den grossen hasenlauf machen würde,wenn sie mal einem gegenüber stehen würde, hauptsache im inet ne dicke lippe riskieren.


----------



## Fimbul! (12. Mai 2009)

> Ich frage mich immer wie man an solche Leute kommt, mir passiert nie so etwas.


Das liegt daran, dass ca 75% der Sachen hier ausgedacht sind.


----------



## Rukaniz (12. Mai 2009)

Ich habe anscheinend zu viel Glück ich bin auf keiner Ignor und ich habe auch keinen drin ^^


----------



## Camô (12. Mai 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> ...Ich: Brauchst du noch etwas oder war es das?
> Ich: Der Spieler ignoriert euch...
> 
> o.O



Klingt eher so, als habe er Friendsliste mit der Igno verwechselt. Darauf hinweisen kannste ihn ja nicht mehr.


Redryujin schrieb:


> Es gibt ja leute die drohen einen das die ganze GIlde einen ignorieren wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn sich ein Spieler mir gegenüber extrem asozial verhält, dann warne ich meine Gildenkollegen vor ihm. Vllt hatten sie gute Gründe dich kollektiv zu ignorieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Mai 2009)

der absolut schönste vorfall war auf dem testrealm vor dem patch 3.0

da hab ich bei meinem paladin diese sehr anime ähnlich frisur ausgewählt (gefällt mir eigentlich auch nicht aber es war ein testrealm).
ich bin dann vor SW bissel am vergelter testen gewesen in duellen und wurde dann angewispert.
"hey you fucking son goku idiot...fuck you and get a nice hair cut"
ich hab dann zurück schreiben wollen aber es kam nur das ich ignoriert werde.

ansonsten bin ich (zumindest nicht das ich wüsste) auf keiner ignoreliste


----------



## m0rg0th (12. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich begrüße sowas.
> 
> Das hält meine Ignore Liste sauber und hat fast den gleichen gewünschten Effekt.
> Was würdest du den mit solchen Gehirnakrobaten auch anfangen wollen in Zukunft. Gilde? Innie? Zu dir nach Hause einladen? Wohl kaum!


Genau das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben - die Leute, die dich ohne wirklichen Grund auf die Ignorelist hauen sind meistens die, die nach 30 Sekunden Gespräch/Zusammenspiel sowieso auf deiner gelandet wären, ist also sehr angenehm wenn du dir sogar diese wenigen Klicks sparen kannst und trotzdem deine Ruhe hast =)


----------



## Redryujin (12. Mai 2009)

Da fällt mir noch was ein das war mal im Schlingendorntal in der Arena war damals auch in den BC Zeiten jedenfalls es ging um das Abzeichen. Wir waren zwei gruppen, das blöde war von der anderen Gruppe kannte ich fast alle und die mich auch ich war damals so lvl 45 um den dreh.

Da war auch ein low schurke dabei der wollte das abzeichen wegen dem pvp der war lvl 19. Naja ich kill den natürlich weil ich meine gruppe helfen wollte das abzeichen zu bekommen und meine Gruppe hats bekommen. Natürlich frage dann der Schurke ob ich ihn noch kenne ich sagte ja und er fragte warum ich ihn dann gekillt habe. Falsche Gruppe eben woher soll ich ja auch wissen das die alle auftauchen.

Er loggte dann später mal auf seinen Magier um war glaub ich um die lvl 61 rum und wollte ein Duell mit mir er war auch gereizt. Ich hatte immer abgelehnt warum auch wir wissen ja wie es aussgeht. Danach kamm ein schönes Welcome auf ignore. Ende vom Lied war das ich auf beiden chars auf igno war. Die Person war übrigens so um die 15 Jahren.


----------



## -Enkì- (12. Mai 2009)

ja das können zum teil nur kiddies sein.
bei mir müssen das schon extreme beleidigungen kommen damit ich einen auf die ignore setze.
ich seh das ein wenig entspannter... hey leute das ist nur ein spiel.

ich hatte seit insgesamt 2 jahren gerade mal 4 leute auf der ignore, und die habe ich vor einem monat gelehrt.

ich kenne aber auch so kandidaten die einem wegen jeder belanglosen kleinigkeit auf die ignore setzen.
aber dehnen geht irgendwann der platz aus ^^.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Fimbul! schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass ca 75% der Sachen hier ausgedacht sind.



Bloss, weil die sowas noch nie passiert ist?
Es gibt wirklich genug solche Leute, auf den meisten Servern.


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (12. Mai 2009)

Auf Eredar hat mal einer im Suche nach Gruppe-Chat geschrieben "lfg ini".
Ich hab ihn angeflüstert und ihm gesagt er soll mal etwas besser ausführen zum Beispiel in welche Instanz er will.
Was bekommt man zurück : Vielleicht solltest du was andres machen als jedem hier wegen dem kleinsten Sachen auf den Sack zu gehen"
Und ignore.


----------



## Anni®! (12. Mai 2009)

Ein Tauren Warri hat sich beschwert weil ich ihn geblendet hab ... Sonnenbrille ftw. Aber trotzdem hat er mich deswegen auf ignore gesetzt.


----------



## Redryujin (12. Mai 2009)

Das beste ist auch wenn Leute dich auf Igno setzen und später dann was von dir wollen wie port oder sonst was und du denen nicht antworten kannst wegen igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Man sollte schon immer wissen wenn man auf igno hat.


----------



## Rukaniz (12. Mai 2009)

Anni®! schrieb:


> Ein Tauren Warri hat sich beschwert weil ich ihn geblendet hab ... Sonnenbrille ftw. Aber trotzdem hat er mich deswegen auf ignore gesetzt.




Wie hast du einen den geblendet oder meinste damit die schurken fähigkeit ?


----------



## Neme16 (12. Mai 2009)

/ignore


----------



## Rygel (12. Mai 2009)

glaube ich bin nirgends auf der igno. oder es ist schon so lange her, dass ich es mittlerweile vergessen habe.

eure beirträge lassen doch anhand der schreibweise größtenteils auf diese manga-parappa-the-rappa-imba-roxxor-kids schließen. da ist s doch nicht schlimm wenn man bei denen auf ignore ist. so stellt man wenigstens sicher dass man sich nicht noch einmal nervt bzw. über den weg läuft <3


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> Oder:
> Wir sind in Turm Hero,
> Als Tank ein Krieger und ein DK als DD.
> Bei Skadi droppt der Tank Gürtel, der DK bekommts, Krieger fängt an zu flamen....
> ...



wieso 2? der tank hatte recht darauf
 ehrlich wuerd ich nicht flamen als tank sondern einfach kicken.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> glaube ich bin nirgends auf der igno. oder es ist schon so lange her, dass ich es mittlerweile vergessen habe.
> 
> eure beirträge lassen doch anhand der schreibweise größtenteils auf diese manga-parappa-the-rappa-imba-roxxor-kids schließen. da ist s doch nicht schlimm wenn man bei denen auf ignore ist. so stellt man wenigstens sicher dass man sich nicht noch einmal nervt bzw. über den weg läuft <3



Okay.. Das nehm ich dir jetzt übel


----------



## biene maya (12. Mai 2009)

@TE 

Du bist auf einem PvP Server was erwartest du
Ich hab auch schon auf diversen PvP Servern Chars erstellt, jedesmal ein Reinfall.
Generell gilt RPPvE>PvE>RPPvP>PvP(die Anstalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Neme16 (12. Mai 2009)

meistens ignore ich solche Leute eh zuerst, als ob ich meine Zeit mit lvl 2 twinks vergeude


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2009)

also es gab damals, - long long time ago...- einen schurken. wir wollten ins naxx, also ins gute naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also, gildenleider weißt uns darauf hin, alle marsch marsch zur chapel of light, futtern nicht vergessen, waren auch alle aufm klo? Chef gibt die TS daten raus, nach einigen minuten versammeln sich um die 40 Spieler auf dem TS-Server. blablabla hier blablabla dort. es werden befehle gebrüllt, hier und da einer verprügelt, also ein stink normaler Horden-ts-server. Gildenleiter gibt anweisung. "also wir gehen erst patchwork, und denkt drann, keiner killt die kat... MMMMMMMMMMMMIIIIAAAAAUUUU...." Stille..... wir schaun zur Katze, ein schurke kniet daneben "juhu skinning +1" Er dreht sich zu uns um "Was?..." Nach einem /kick aus dem Raid und ausm Ts setzten wir ihn alle auf ignore, nicht weil er blödsinngelabert hat, nicht weil er einen fehler gemacht hat, nein, weil er eine anweisung misachtet hatte. gut, ich hab das eine oder andere etwas "hinzugedichtet", dass mim skinnen z.b. aber nur weil es die szene besser beschreibt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (12. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Klingt eher so, als habe er Friendsliste mit der Igno verwechselt. Darauf hinweisen kannste ihn ja nicht mehr.


Dachte ich auch zuerst, habe dann einen neuen Char erstellt und ihn angeschrieben, höflich natürlich... bin ja von einem Versehen ausgegangen. Darauf kam sowas wie das hier... 

Er: Nerv mich nicht

Das war so ziemlich der Hammer. Die Texte sind natürlich nicht wortwörtlich, kann mir ja nicht alles merken. Hrhrhr


----------



## Saberclaw (12. Mai 2009)

Einerseits handeln solche Intelligenzbestien viel zu impulsiv und vorschnell, wodurch sie, wie schon gesagt wurde, ihren Beliebtheitsgrad net unbedingt steigern, von sozialer Kompetenz mal abgesehn.

Andererseit tun sie damit dir und jedem anderen, den sie auf ihre Ignore setzen, einen Gefallen.


Fazit: Ich kann Kiddies nicht ausstehen, aber sofern sie sich selber von mir abgrenzen und mich freiwillig, im Glauben mich "üpelzt gedizZt" zu haben, in Ruhe lassen, find ich sie auf lange Zeit gesehen sehr amüsant und "in Ordnung" ^^


----------



## Camô (12. Mai 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch zuerst, habe dann einen neuen Char erstellt und ihn angeschrieben, höflich natürlich... bin ja von einem Versehen ausgegangen. Darauf kam sowas wie das hier...
> 
> Er: Nerv mich nicht
> 
> Das war so ziemlich der Hammer. Die Texte sind natürlich nicht wortwörtlich, kann mir ja nicht alles merken. Hrhrhr


Hmm dann ist ihm vielleicht in der kurzen Zeit, in der er von freundlich zu unverschämt wurde, zu Hause das berühmte Marmeladenbrot auf die beschmierte Seite gefallen, obwohl ihm Mami das Essen im Zimmer verboten hatte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja so kann man sich in Menschen täuschen.


----------



## Natsumee (12. Mai 2009)

mhm also an so sachen erinnere ich mich nicht gibt sicher auch einige die mich auf ignore haben^^

@Biene Maya denke nicht das das mit pvp oder pve zu tun hat^^

meine ignore liste ist leer^^


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Hmm.. Hab auch nichts gegen kindische Leute.. ganz im Gegenteil.
Ich kenn sehr viele Leute die erst 13 Jahre jung sind, die sich aber absolut vorbildlich verhalten
Mit solchen Leuten unternehm ich gerne mal was

Auf der anderen Seite kann ich mich schwer mit älteren Leuten anfreunden, weil die teilweise gar nimmer darauf achten, was sie eigentlich sagen.

(Nicht, dass ihr jetzt glaubt, dass ich Pedophil bin oder so ))


----------



## healyeah666 (12. Mai 2009)

Tja ich komm mir auch ab und zu mal verarscht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 z.B. Ich hab ne Grp für Vf hc und es war Daily freu mich also... aber nein der Tank kackt fast bei jeder Mobgruppe aber der Healer immer oom und der Jäger haut auf nen Mob das der Tank net angreift und zieht Aggro.. bei sowas komm ich mir dan verarscht vor wenn die Leute net mal Vf hc packen... und sonsten das mit ziehen ist echt schlimm...


----------



## Cypress2308 (12. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe eigentlich nur Leute auf der Igno die übelst am spammen sind, sodass man nichts anderes mehr im /2 oder /4 liesst als "LFM bla bla..."

Und die ganzen Ninjas auf unserem Server bleiben meiner Igno fern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 flamen FTW

EDIT : Man kann keine GMs auf die Igno setzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich schon versucht xD


----------



## Gsemia (12. Mai 2009)

Zu BC Zeiten war ich mal in einem Random Kara Raid dabei. Unsere halbe Gilde war da zwar vertreten, aber ein anderer Random meinte "Ich hab ID, aber nur vom ersten Boss, Gib mir Lead damit wir rein können". 

Er bekommt also Lead. Wir gehen rein, kassieren seine ID. Wir gehen hoch zum ersten Boss. Da dropen relativ viele Grüne Items und der Typ hat sich selber PM gegeben. Er sackt also alle GRünen Items ein.

Ich schonmal leicht genervt, bin schliesslich auch Verzauberer.

Beim Boss hat er dann die Items schön verteilt mit Würfeln und allem drum und dran, aber ein Formel verschwand in seiner Tasche.

Da kam mein Protest. Ich frag ihn also was er denke wer er sei, hier hätte es noch mehr Verzauberer mit need auf die Formel. Er: "Tja da habe ich aber Pech gehabt, er sei jetzt hier Raidleiter und er entscheide das."

Also hab ich geschrieben: "Idiot" bin aus der Gruppe gegangen und meine halbe Gilde hat sich mit mir rausgeportet.

Wenig später kam die Nachricht: "Ich lass mich hier nicht beleidigen, GZ zum Ticket und /ignore" Ein paar Stunden später kam ein GM auf mich zu und sprach mit mir bezüglich "Wenn das noch einmal vorkommt gibts Bann und so... 11+1!"

Spätestens da hab ich nur noch Rot gesehen. Ich hab dann kein Bann bekommen und der GM hat gesagt er "Schaue mal was sich da machen lasse".. hab aber nie mehr was davon gehört. Auf Ignore bin ich trotzdem.


----------



## Zomgolololadin (12. Mai 2009)

Erst gestern auf Frostwolf ...

Er : "willst mit Nerub hc als dd?"
Ich: "Klar"
Er: "ich brauch aber für meine second Skillung das Trinket"
Ich: "das fehlt mir für selbiges ebenso noch"
Er: "Scheiss Kacknoob, Ninjalooter, Wichser verpiss dich" 

Spieler ignoriert euch ...

Wir waren weder in der Instanz noch waren wir bereits zusammen in Gruppe, alles fand davor statt... *hust hust* "[entfernt]"....


----------



## Nasiria (12. Mai 2009)

Was die Leute aber immer als "Kiddies" bezeichnen ist schlimm... aber dieses Wort kommt im Allgemeinen auch nur von PvP-Servern und wurde in geringem Maße auf PvE übertragen... zumeist sind es wirklich die "Erwachsenen" Menschen, die sich total albern verhalten, auch wenn Jüngere gerne impulsiver sind, jedoch selten so beleidigend... aber naja, was will man dagegen machen, die Gesellschaft verroht ohnehin immer mehr und der Intellekt geht einfach flöten.

Ich persönlich habe bisher nur eine Person dauerhaft auf der schwarzen Liste, aber das hat sich auch erst ewig gezogen... auf RP-Servern ist manchen Leuten tatsächlich noch etwas heilig, und wenn da Andere meinen, dass sie angeblich RP betreiben, wenn sie von Kazzak kontrolliert werden und mal eben Silbermond abbrennen... naja was solls... aber mit manchen Leuten will man einfach nichts zu tun haben und nimmt den einfachen Weg, damit man auch in keinen Channels mehr von denen etwas lesen kann und keine komischen Erinnerungen auftauchen, wobei die "voreiligen" Menschen ohnehin meist schnell vom Server verschwinden, weil sie nirgendwo mehr Anklang finden.


----------



## Kelthelas (12. Mai 2009)

Mich whispert jemand an:

xxx: Kannst Froststahlschließkassette öffnen???

Ich: Nein

xxx: Arhcsloch(mit absicht so geschrieben von ihm das ich es sehe)

Ich: Spieler ignoriert euch.


----------



## Camô (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite kann ich mich schwer mit älteren Leuten anfreunden, weil die teilweise gar nimmer darauf achten, was sie eigentlich sagen.
> 
> (Nicht, dass ihr jetzt glaubt, dass ich Pedophil bin oder so ))



Ich habe in der Regel schlechtere Erfahrungen mit älteren Leuten gemacht, also 40+. Sie haben oftmals Probleme gehabt, die Komplexität eines Kampfes zu beherrschen oder sich zu merken, wen sie wie buffen müssen (Pala ftw).


----------



## Arldo (12. Mai 2009)

Beste Sache ever:
Ich war mit Rndm Naxx10er also das neue.
Wir stehn vor Thaddi schön in 2 Gruppen aufgeteilt ich mit nem Pala Heal nem Warri Tank und nem anderen DD stehe rechts um den rechten Trashboss zu legen. Pull. Dmg . Warri Tank immer full Life. Trashboss macht ja in regelmäßigen Abständen auf die Grp. Ich 20k Life. Ich 18k Life. Ich 15k Life. Ich 13k Life. Ich 10k Life. Ich 7k Life. Hmm was ist da los mal im Ts was sag und dem Pala vor der Nase rumspring. Ich 4k Life. Ich 1k Lilfe. Down. Irgendwann später Wipe.
"Sag mal warum hats du net geheilt?" Antwort "Ich finde das Targetwechseln so schwer!!!" Wtf ---> Igno Und der Typ hat dann geleavt und umgeloggt um mich zu wsp worauf sein Twink auch auf Igno war.


----------



## Schachi33 (12. Mai 2009)

LoL 

was es für leute in wow gibt ^^
aber solche will eh keiner, gut bei dennen auf ingo zu stehen =) 

Naja igno liste ist leider auf 25 chars begrenzt. meisten lügen dich die leute also eh an.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich habe in der Regel schlechtere Erfahrungen mit älteren Leuten gemacht, also 40+. Sie haben oftmals Probleme gehabt, die Komplexität eines Kampfes zu beherrschen oder sich zu merken, wen sie wie buffen müssen (Pala ftw).



Hatte mal einen 55-Jährigen Raidleiter, der hat das aber TOP gemanagt
Also, auch im Alter gibt's keine "Schubladen"


----------



## Natsumee (12. Mai 2009)

Kelthelas schrieb:


> xxx: Arhcsloch(mit absicht so geschrieben von ihm das ich es sehe)




also ich habe die filterung raus genommen

also früher war es so wen man jap geschrieben hat kahmen so komische zeichen und so habs dan ausgeschaltet weis net ob das immernoch so ist


----------



## Sethia (12. Mai 2009)

Schachi33 schrieb:


> Naja igno liste ist leider auf 25 chars begrenzt. meisten lügen dich die leute also eh an.


Da gibbet feine Add-Ons sollten die Standard-Plätze nicht reichen... allerdings befürchte ich, hat man deutlich ein anderes Problem sollten diese 25 (bin mir net sicher) nicht ausreichen. *g


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich habe die filterung raus genommen



Ich hab direkt am allerersten Spieltag von WoW den Spamfilter rausgenommen..
Nachdem mich ein Kumpel angeflüstert hat.

"So, jetzt musst mal diese Penner umhauen"

<3
Das sagt der heute noch


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2009)

aber mal ehrlich, jeder hatte mal schon einen schlechten tag... wo er was geschrieben hat, was eigentlich net in ordnung war^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosstep (12. Mai 2009)

Bei mir passierte letztens folgendes:

2 40 mann schlachtgruppen warten auf 1k, von jeder klasse etwas dabei, es kam wie es kommen musste: einige der dks in meiner raidgrp fanden es wohl lustig dauercast auf ihre eisigen pfade zu machen. Das dabei dann die fps "ein wenig" leidet ist denen wohl anscheinend nicht klar. Nach einem kurzen Blick ins Kampflog (überaus nützlich in solchen situationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kannte ich auch schon die Übeltäter. Zunächst whispere ich sie an...keine antwort. Danach schreibe ich vorsichtig in den raidchat: würden die dks bitte ihre Eisigen Pfade deaktiviern, das gibt nur Lag. Antwort: umso mehr spam. Da war ichs leid und habe Dick mit Textmarker unterstrichen die Namen der entsprechenden Dks genannt (vllt hatte ich noch die hoffnung das diese ihren whisp-chat ignorieren und sich im raidchat nicht angesprochen fühlten, kp) was zur folge hatte das der RL (der offenbar auch kein spaß mehr verstand) die dks instant kickte. Was folgte waren ganze Wellen von flames von den entsprechenden dks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja meine versuche noch ein wenig Frieden zu stiften gingen ins leere und da die dks nicht mit flamen aufhören wollten gab ich ihnen den gut gemeinten Ratschlag das es auch eine igno funktion gibt. Ausbeute des Tages: mein name auf ca. 4 ignolisten und 4 Neuankömmlinge auf der meinigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hatte mal einen 55-Jährigen Raidleiter, der hat das aber TOP gemanagt
> Also, auch im Alter gibt's keine "Schubladen"


Absolut richtig. Wollte nur mal das Kiddygeflame entkräften.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, solange meine Altersgruppe nicht geflamt wird ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (12. Mai 2009)

Einmal in den Schwarzfelstiefen:
Kurz vor diesem Flammenelementar auf der Brücke in der Schmiede (wie heißt der noch gleich?) geht unser erster Heiler und ein Damage Dealer afk.
Haben zum glück noch einen zweiten Heiler und einen Schamanen als Damage Dealer mit. Der Schamane und ich wollten es versuchen, der Heiler meint es hat keinen Sinn.
Wir zwei springen trotzdem runter, ich tank ihn mal schön und der Schamane haut drauf, eine halbe Minute später ist der Boss nurnoch Asche. Der Heiler war die ganze Zeit oben und hat nichts gemacht, dann beim Loot hat er gewürfelt und kurz danach geschrieben:
OMG hört mir denn hier keiner zu? 2 mehr für ignore.
und geleavet. Hmm frag mich was aus dem geworden ist.

________________________________________________________________________________
__________________________________

Nach der Gruppe beim Rüstung reparieren kommt ein 80er krieger auf mich zu und schreibt:
"Was für ne scheiß Gilde, haha", und macht sich über jeden Namen aus der Gilde lustig.
Sowas tut man sich doch nicht an. Ich sag ihm noch das Spielerbeleidigung zu Accountsperre führen kann, mach schonmal nen Screenshot und setz ihn auf ignore.
Danach loggt er auf nen andren Char um und schreibt:
"OMG mit so scheiß a****löschern wie dier geb ich mich doch nicht ab, wennst keine kritik verträgst dann geh nach hause und wein dich bei deiner mutter aus. und es is mir auch sch***egal wennst mich sperren lässt ich hab 4 accs von mir aus kannste sagen wasd willst. ignore und ende."


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Ich bin eigentlich froh, dass WoW Spaß bietet für alle Altersgruppen
Wie bei Lego.. (6-99) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im RL würde kein Erwachsener was zu tun haben wollen mit einem fremden Kind.
Und das selbe umgekehrt

Auch da gibts ausnahmen..


----------



## Camô (12. Mai 2009)

Arldo schrieb:


> Beste Sache ever:
> Ich war mit Rndm Naxx10er also das neue.
> Wir stehn vor Thaddi schön in 2 Gruppen aufgeteilt ich mit nem Pala Heal nem Warri Tank und nem anderen DD stehe rechts um den rechten Trashboss zu legen. Pull. Dmg . Warri Tank immer full Life. Trashboss macht ja in regelmäßigen Abständen auf die Grp. Ich 20k Life. Ich 18k Life. Ich 15k Life. Ich 13k Life. Ich 10k Life. Ich 7k Life. Hmm was ist da los mal im Ts was sag und dem Pala vor der Nase rumspring. Ich 4k Life. Ich 1k Lilfe. Down. Irgendwann später Wipe.
> "Sag mal warum hats du net geheilt?" Antwort "Ich finde das Targetwechseln so schwer!!!" Wtf ---> Igno Und der Typ hat dann geleavt und umgeloggt um mich zu wsp worauf sein Twink auch auf Igno war.


Finde aber du hast etwas überreagiert. Zugegeben, das ist ein Sinnbild für den aktuellen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Aber vielleicht hättest du mit ner kurzen Erklärung und 3 investierten Minuten keinen Ersatz suchen müssen?


----------



## Camô (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich froh, dass WoW Spaß bietet für alle Altersgruppen
> Wie bei Lego.. (6-99)
> 
> 
> ...


Oh oh, ne Fundgrube für Pädophile ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wieder Zündstoff für die Presse.

Nicht ernst meinen Leute.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (12. Mai 2009)

Arldo schrieb:


> Beste Sache ever:
> Ich war mit Rndm Naxx10er also das neue.
> Wir stehn vor Thaddi schön in 2 Gruppen aufgeteilt ich mit nem Pala Heal nem Warri Tank und nem anderen DD stehe rechts um den rechten Trashboss zu legen. Pull. Dmg . Warri Tank immer full Life. Trashboss macht ja in regelmäßigen Abständen auf die Grp. Ich 20k Life. Ich 18k Life. Ich 15k Life. Ich 13k Life. Ich 10k Life. Ich 7k Life. Hmm was ist da los mal im Ts was sag und dem Pala vor der Nase rumspring. Ich 4k Life. Ich 1k Lilfe. Down. Irgendwann später Wipe.
> "Sag mal warum hats du net geheilt?" Antwort "Ich finde das Targetwechseln so schwer!!!" Wtf ---> Igno Und der Typ hat dann geleavt und umgeloggt um mich zu wsp worauf sein Twink auch auf Igno war.



Danke dass sich auch mal einer der Leute meldet, die andere vorschnell auf die Ignore setzen^^

Aber die "beste Sache ever" war das wohl kaum: 

Du kickst und ignorierst anschließend jemanden, der offensichtlich gut genug geheilt hat um bis zu Thaddius zu kommen. Das is an sich ja net unbedingt schwer, da Naxx relativ leicht is, ABER, wenn er dann Probleme mitm Targetwechseln hatte, warum seid ihr dann überhaupt soweit gekommen? So wie dus hier beschreibst, bist du einer der Leute für mich, die ich nie in einen Raid mitnehmen würde, auf Grund mangelnder Toleranz und Geduld gegenüber seinen Teammates. Wie wärs mit Tipps geben? Sorry aber sowas is arm.

Wegen Leuten wie dir existiert dieser Thread :-)


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> *Ich bin eigentlich froh, dass WoW Spaß bietet für alle Altersgruppen
> Wie bei Lego.. (6-99)
> 
> 
> ...



das is ja wohl das geilste was ich jemals jemand über wow sagen hab hören xDDDDD


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> das is ja wohl das geilste was ich jemals jemand über wow sagen hab hören xDDDDD



Machst du dich grad lustig über mich? ^^


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Machst du dich grad lustig über mich? ^^




nein!! ich fand den spruch nur so klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> nein!! ich fand den spruch nur so klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Spruch ist aber bissl überzogen natürlich.. Vielleicht 12 - 70 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2009)

wo gott.... wenn ich mit 70 noch wow spiel hab ich was falsch gemacht xDDD wobei.... eher wow IX


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> woh gott.... wenn ich mit 70 noch wow spiel hab ich was falsch gemacht xDDD wobei.... eher wow IX



Es gibt Leute, die mit 70 anfangen WoW zu spielen :s
Mein Opa ist jetzt 75 und er hat vor einem Jahr mal einen eigenen Account angefangen ^^
Kein Scherz!


----------



## Malakhay (12. Mai 2009)

garnicht mal so lange her ... waren Turm-hc mit nem Random-Healer, Schami, T7,5 equipped ... nach dem 6. wipe, weil eindeutig Heal aufm Tank gefehlt hat und er sogar einmal abgehauen und weggerannt ist bei nem Pull haben wir dann mal gefragt, was die sch***** soll.
er darauf: ihr habt doch keine Ahnung wie schwer healen ist!
zufällig hat unser Tank noch nen Priester und healt top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hat er dem gleich mal offenbart.
daraufhin hat er unseren Tank auf ignore gesetzt... wir 4 stamm im ts, tank erzählt es uns, ich frah ihn, was das soll, ich auf ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. daraufhin haben wir uns dann ein Spass gemacht, ihn geflamed wie es ging, damit wir auf jeden Fall, alle unsere Chars bei ihm auf ignore haben ^^


----------



## Komakomi (12. Mai 2009)

Ich war mit meinem Mage in SW on, als ein krieger vor mir her springt und /hi spammt...

Ich: huhu, brauchst du was?
Er: ja, ich brauche herbeigezaubertes quellwasser
Ich: okay^^
Ihr stellt den gegenstand [Herbeigezaubertes Quellwasser]x20 her.
Handel abgeschlossen.
Er: hey, des is verbugt des wasser... ich meld dich nem gm!
ich: höö?
Er: damit kann ich nicht mal [Kochkunst: Frisches Brot] machen -.-
Ich: dafür brauchst du [Frisches Quellwasser]!^^
Er: upps -.-
Ich: hihi^^
Der Spieler ignoriert euch!

Anscheinend war ihm des so peinlich^^


----------



## The Future (12. Mai 2009)

Ich wurde mal mit gilden membern von einem höhreren aus meiner gilde durchs scharlach rote kloster gezogen da man nach dem 15 mal einfach keine lust mehr hatte sich ewig eine gruppe nur fürs ep farmen zu suchen.

Als wir durch waren und ich mich mit den worten: *vielen dank* bedankte kamm von ihm nur: *ja du verarscht mich du willst dich garnicht bedanken und machst dich lustig über mich*

und dannach kickte er mich aus der gilde und setzte mich auf die igno liste warum auch immer.


----------



## Kelthelas (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Der Spruch ist aber bissl überzogen natürlich.. Vielleicht 12 - 70 oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder entweder doch bis 80?^^


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (12. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch schon auf ner Gilden Ignoreliste gelandet.
War mit meinem mage Kloster Friedhof während des Halloweenevents und 2 andere hatten schon die Quest abgegeben um den Reiter zu beschwören, mein PC kackt ab, ich komm wieder on, waren nurnoch 3 Leute in der Gruppe:
Ich: sorry, aber wir können ja noch weitermachen
1.Person: Willkommen auf der Gilden-Ignore von [Gildennamen einfügen]
2.Person: Einfach mitgehen wenn man die Quest schon vorher abgegeben hatte. tzz


----------



## Rathloriel (12. Mai 2009)

Also ich weiß, dass ich bei einem auf der Ignore-Liste stehe. Damals war ich in einer kleinen Gilde. Eine sehr starke und gute Spielerin hatte die Gilde verlassen, weil sie mehr wollte. Ok, kann man verstehen. Dann brach alles ein bissl ein und es wurde verdammt ruhig in der Gilde. Ich wollte mit dem Gildenmeister mal ein Schwätzchen führen, wie es denn weitergehen soll. Er war kaum on, also hab ich ihm Post geschickt. Kam nie eine Antwort. Da dachte ich mir:"Wenn er für seine eigene Gilde kein Interesse zeigt, dann such ich mir was anderes und trete aus.".

Hab das auch in der Gilde verkündet und es ihm per Post geschickt. Irgendwann lief er mal in SW an mir vorbei und ich wollte ich anflüstern wie es ihm ginge und so weiter. Naja den Rest könnt ihr euch denken. Für mich war das mehr als unverständlich, aber naja, ich kanns ja nicht ändern.


----------



## Rantja (12. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> ....
> Dann droppte das 13. Item und ich gewann es auch ^^
> und schon wurde ich aus der Gruppe geschmissen und von allen ignoriert in der Gruppe.



Da nn müßte ich mit meiner Eule auch schon auf diversen Ignos gelandet sein, hab mit der ein verdammtes Würfelglück, was schon zu vielen blöden Sprüchen im TS geführt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Fimbul! schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass ca 75% der Sachen hier ausgedacht sind.



Schön wär´s! 

Ich hatte mal eine nette Unterhaltung in Strangle(läßt sich etwas schlecht lesen, aber es geht):

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin immer noch untröstlich, bei dem auf Igno gelandet zu sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Das war übrigens ein lvl 34 Jäger, hatte im  /1 nach Hilfe bei besagten Gorillas gefragt.


----------



## Epimetheus (12. Mai 2009)

Darum geh ich meist nur mit Gilde in ne Inni. Ab und an muß man ja mal 1-2 Randoms einladen und dann hat man ja selbst lead und kann vieles schon am Anfang unterbinden. Wenn ich dann schon Sätze hör wie "Ey Leute hab nur 20 min. Zeit also gogo" oder "Ey wenn Item xy dropt ist meins" dann sag ich ganz höflich sorry aber ich glaub du solltest dir ne andre Gruppe suchen. Keine Ahnung wieviel Leute mich auf ignor haben aber was ich hier großteils lese ist mir noch nie passiert. Vll. hatte ich einfach nur Glück aber wie gesagt vermeide ich es überhaupt mit Randoms zu gehn. 

Aber in alten Zeiten hatte ich schon öfters Gruppen die dann ganz unabsichtlich jedes Item auf Bedarf hatten. Hab ich auch kein Problem wenn ichs merke bin ich halt auch immer auf Bedarf.


----------



## ReWahn (12. Mai 2009)

Wer ignore spammt ist in der regel nicht sehr bedeutsam, d.h. hat in der regel weder gutes equip, noch sonderlich hohen skill oder kennt relevante leute auf dem server. meistens auch in irgendwelchen no-name-lowiegilden anzutreffen... da juckt mich n ignore net sonderlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (12. Mai 2009)

Fimbul! schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass ca 75% der Sachen hier ausgedacht sind.



dazu sind die Sachen irgentwie nicht gelogen beschrieben find ich.


----------



## wildrazor09 (12. Mai 2009)

Rantja schrieb:


> Da nn müßte ich mit meiner Eule auch schon auf diversen Ignos gelandet sein, hab mit der ein verdammtes Würfelglück, was schon zu vielen blöden Sprüchen im TS geführt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das sind echt noobs die kein plan von wow/vom Leben haben.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (12. Mai 2009)

ganz ehrlich, wie kann man denn auch so freist sein in dm einfach die nicht bop katze mitzunehmen?
lol

ich komm regelmäßig auf diverse ignore-listen, weil ich meine meinung äußere, beispielsweise, wenn n dk in frostpräsenzformgedudelu da dd macht, aggro zieht und ich ihn dezent mit caps darau hinweise, dass er zu blöd ist, nachdem man zum 3. mal stirbt und sich aufregt, dass der tank unfähig ist


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2009)

*pfeif* sowas is mir auch schon passiert *pfeif*^^


----------



## spacekeks007 (12. Mai 2009)

kommt dadurch das sich die leute im weiten des internets annonym fühlen und deshalb denken sie könnenalles und jeden behandeln wie ne karre dreck... ich glaub in den seltenstenfällen würden se genau so reagieren wenn sie vor dir stehen würden dann kneifen se den nichtvorhandenen schwanz ein und schleichen sich.


hatte bis jetzt nur öfters das ich von lvl 1 horde twinks angeflüstert wurde und herrlich beleidigt wurde was ich aber irgendwie spassig finde mit denen dann noch zu diskutieren^^ ich möchte nur mal wissen was diese leute sich dabei denken ob es kinder sind oder relativ erwachsene sei dahingestellt


----------



## Part v. Durotan (12. Mai 2009)

ja das stimmt, im echten leben würden sie sich anders verhalten, ich nicht.
ich hab immer meine tastatur dabei und gebe /ignore XxXxX ein.... ohne scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (12. Mai 2009)

Situation: Ich farme mir von den Ogern Kriegsperlen weil ich die Kurenai auf Ehrfürchtig haben will.
Plötzlich whispert mich ein Nachtelfschurken an.
"Ey wie scheiße bist du denn drauf, du klaust mir ja alle Questmobs"
ich hab dann gefragt ob sein Name drauf steht und wenn nein er einfach still sein soll.
Dann kam von ihm ein "Gut, dass Kiddys bald ins Bett müssen" (Wohlgemerkt es war Nachts um 3.... )
Naja ich hab ihn dann ignoriert und mir den Spaß gemacht seine Mobs immer wieder und wieder zu klauen (Epic Flugmount Vs Epic Bodenmount... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Selber schuld wenn er nicht so unhöflich gewesen wäre hätt ich ihm sogar geholfen.


----------



## Teradas (12. Mai 2009)

Einmal war ich mit meinem lvl 15(!) Paladin im Wald von Elwynn etwas Erz farmen.

Ich hau grad an einem Kupfervorkommen rum und denn meint ein lvl 14er:

Er:Hey,du klaust den low lvl Spielern hier ja die Erze.
Ich:Wieso?Du amchst das selbe du bist ein lvl unter mir oO
Er:Na und,das macht man aber nicht.
Ich:Wieso machst du es denn dann selber.
Ich:Spieler Er ignoriert euch.

-.-

oO


----------



## Redryujin (12. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Klingt eher so, als habe er Friendsliste mit der Igno verwechselt. Darauf hinweisen kannste ihn ja nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> Wenn sich ein Spieler mir gegenüber extrem asozial verhält, dann warne ich meine Gildenkollegen vor ihm. Vllt hatten sie gute Gründe dich kollektiv zu ignorieren?
> ...




also es endete bei mir nicht im Gildenigno. Aber sowas wie in den Bild das ich gemacht habe gibts wirklich. Habe schon häufiger von solchen vorfällen gehört.


----------



## Gierdre (12. Mai 2009)

Also, ich muss gestehen, bei mir landet leicht mal Jemand auf der ignore-Liste... 

- hab schon oft erlebt, dass ich wegen irgendwas angewispert werde um irgendwo mitzukommen. Wenn ich dann sage: "sry, keine Zeit" und im Anschluß beschimpft werde, dann drück ich auf "ignore", denn das muss ich mir nun wirklich nicht geben...

- gern auch Chinafarmer, die einen direkt anquatschen und nicht mehr locker lassen.

- Leute, die meinen einen ein Loch in Bauch fragen zu können, nachdem ich ihnen schon 3 x erklärt habe, was bei einem Quest zu tun ist...

Ich diskutiere da nicht mehr lang, bin schon zu oft blöde angemacht worden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (12. Mai 2009)

oh gott das war nen jahr her, weil ich bei Van Clief die lederrüstung gewonnen hab und die nen anderer auch wollte ....


----------



## SiTt69 (12. Mai 2009)

Also das Nobelgarten fest war glaub ich ein Highlight für alle Power-Igno-Setzer... Ich war in Brill am Eier sammeln, da les ich im /1: "Wenn mir noch einer von euch W****** meine Eier klaut landet ihr alle auf ignore!" Es kam was kommen musste, die Flames hagelten auf ihn ein... ich hab das ganze mal nur mit einem Schmunzeln verfolgt und weiter Eier gesucht. Die Diskussion wurde immer feindseliger und ich hatte von dem rauen Umgangston auch dann bald die nase voll...

Ich dachte mir, bevor du jetzt woanders hingehst /w's du den Whiner mal an und fragst

warum er sich denn wegen sowas so anpisst und das es doch eh nix bringen würde... Nur da hatte er mich bereits auf ignore, so wie ALLE anderen in brill und Umgebung, also ganz Tirisfal stand auf seiner Ignore, so habe ich das auf jeden Fall aus den ganzen "lol"-posts gelesen... Und diese "Welcome to Ignore, du hast mein Ei geklaut!"-Leute sind eh die Ninjalooter vom Dienst (Alles was ich sehe gehört mir-.-), also kein Verlust.

Aber was dem Fass den Boden ausgeschlagen hat war ein Troll-Hunter im Scholazarbecken: Ich farme fleißig erze und denk an nix böses, da muss ich mal wieder kämpfen und schon landet ein Troll-Hunter und baut "Mein" Vorkommen ab (Ich weiß, hab gerade noch gesagt, das ich solche leute hasse, die meinen alles würde ihnen gehören was sie sehen, aber wenn ich nen Mob verhaue um dran zu kommen hab ich, erst recht unter Hordlern, denke ich ein anrecht drauf...) Wenn da jetzt ein alli kommt, wird der bespuckt und fertig, aber von den Leuten meiner fraktion erwarte ich etwas mehr "Ehre" -.-* Ich war kurz leicht angesäuert, aber egal und weiter. Beim nächsten Vorkommen landet er wieder bei mir und haut drauf, ich war schneller, aber meine Wut baute sich weiter auf... beim nächsten vorkommen mit mob schlägt er wieder zu, da platzt mir der Kragen und ich /w ihn "Was soll der mist, such dir ein eigenes Vorkommen und flieg nicht mir hinterher!!!" darauf nur "So ists aber einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " Original mit dem blinzelden Smiley.

Dann hab ich den Spieß umgedreht und ihn verfolgt, nachdem wir 5 mins in der gegend rum gestanden haben, weil er ja hinter mir her wollte, machte er sich dann auch auf den Weg... Das erste Vorkommen mit Mob bei dem er landet "Titan"^^ Ich also runter und abgebaut, er wollte auch noch schnell aber leider zu spät xD Darauf bekomm ich nen /w "Da Nap, das war mein Erz!..." (gefolgt von ein paar anderen wüsten Beleidigungen, die ich jetzt hier nicht wiedergeben will). Ich sag nur "Selber Schuld, fliegen wir jetzt weiter?! xD" Dann kam nur noch "Welcome to Ignore und fu!"... was mich natürlich nicht daran hinderte ihn weiter zu verfolgen.

Ende von dem Lied:

Ich bekomm nen /w von nem GM, das ihm gemeldet wurde, ich würde andere Spieler belästigen/am spielen hindern. Darauf hab ich ihn nur mal auf den Chatlog hingewiesen und gemeint er solle sich mal anschauen was das "Opfer" so von sich gegeben hat... ---> Der Hunter hatte dann erst mal nen Tag rl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man trifft halt, wie im rl auch in Azeroth immer wieder auf solche Spezialisten... Wenn man denen was von ihrer eigenen Medizin gibt ists meist, mit einer gewissen Genugtuung, viel witziger als die einfach zu ignorieren.

MfG


----------



## Darkfire936 (12. Mai 2009)

Waren letztens zusammen in Uldaman. Die Gruppe war sehr gut bis auf den Kriegertank der es nicht schaffte bei nem Mob Aggro zuhalten. Aber da wir einen sehr guten Heiler und dds hatten konnte wir die meisten wipes verhindern. Nach ner Zeit wurde es mir zu blöd und ich fragte ihn warum er so oft agro verlort. Er antwortet nur:Weiß nicht. Dann fragte ich ob er überhaupt in der Verteidigungsstellung ist.Seine Antowrt darauf:Weiß nicht ob ich die hab. Hab ihm dann empfohlen die Kriegerquest vom kriegerlehrer in GH anzunehmen.
Wir kloppten uns aber noch weiter durch bis irgendwann meine Rüstung rot wurde. Ich sagte ich müsse reppen gehen und portete If. Der Krieger pullte trotzdem weiter und die anderen fragten was der scheiß solle. Er meint er wolle weitermachen und nicht auf die dumme Pussy warten bis sie gereppt habe.
Hatte dann gereppt und schon hatte der nächste kaputte Rüstung. der auch sofort reppen ging. der Krieger wieder: Warum wollt ihr Pussys denn alle reppen gehen ich hab auch rote Rüstung is mir aber egal(was aber nicht sein kann da er immer noch genau so viel hp hatte wie am Anfang der Instanz). Er flamte uns weiterhin zu bis dann ein DD ging und wir aufhörten.
Er beleidigte uns noch mehrmals als dumme Pussys bis wir ihn auf ignore hatten.

Als ich mal im Arathihochland gequestet habe flüstert mich jemand an ob ich lust auf kloster hätte. Ich lies mich sofort einladen. Ein DD fehlte noch. Kurze Zeit später kam ein 40 Jäger mit dem überaus einfallsreichen Namen Muradin in unsere Gruppe. Ich macht emich auf dem weg zu porten. Der Jäger fragte kurz ob er lead haben kann. Ich fragte mich wieso da wir ja schon voll waren, aber kurz darauf wurde meine frage beantwortet. Ich wurde gekickt. Ich fragte den Jäger was das soll.Seine Antwort: Sry will danach noch Kathe und dafür bist du zu low( War level 34 ) und hat sofort nen anderen Dd eingeladen.
Ich war sauwütend und hab ihn sofort auf igno gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mk77 (12. Mai 2009)

hatte da auch mal solche ne super tolle ini random grp.
war im tool für hdb hero als dd drinnen, und mich schreibt ne grp an, ob ich mit will, port wäre bereit usw.

alles schön und gut, vor dem port erklärte ich der grp das der char erst seit 3 wochen auf 80ig is und noch net top equipt is... antwort war, is kein problem.

in der ini wurde der maßen beleidigt und schlimme sachen geschrieben, das ich 0 schaden mache( 1,8k dps) ja war gerade nicht viel, jedoch sagte ich das vorher.

dann fiegen sie an gildenmitglieder von meiner gilde wo ich dabei bin zu flamen, darauf schrieb ich das in meinen gilden chat...meine gilde kannte diese typen.

naja, ich fragte die typen wie alt sie seien und warum sie soviel beleidigten und auch echt ins persönliche ging und sie auch meinten, ich solle mit WoW aufhören wie der ganze Rest die unter 3k dps haben.

Angeblich waren sie 29 und studieren kA mehr was.

Alle auf /ignor und gut is es, aber solche leute versauen das spiel.

Aja, ich sagte denen auch noch, sie sollen mal PC ausmachen und rausgehen und sehen was passiert wenn sie im RL so mit leuten umgehen, so finden sie keine freunde. darauf kam die antwort: "Jz schreib ich ticket" 

naja mir wayne, selber bin ich 21 und hatte mit keinen noch probleme. Wenn ich ne ini nicht kenne oder sonst etwas, sage ich das immer früh genug

mfg


----------



## Raheema (12. Mai 2009)

Bei mir war das so 

Wir waren kara und wir wollten das Schachen event machen  un d ich wusste nicht das man wenn man den König nimmt das, das spiel beginnt wie ich halt so bin und auch mal den könig haben und dann genommen und dann gings los und die anderen waren noch nicht da hmm ja toll naja dann halt verlorgen und so bla bla 
dann werde ich angemotz warum ich das gemacht habe naja ich habe mir das nicht gefallen lassen und den raid leader als Spa*** beschimpf naja und raus aus der gruppe.
das war noch nicht das problem aber das lustige war ich wurde nicht aus der ini raus geportet also drinnne geblieben und geguckt wie die das wieder nicht geschafft haben.
naja dann haben die das mal geschafft und wollten reggen und ic hbin dann halt als mage in den nächsten raum gegangen habe den Trash gepull und unsichbar gemacht naja die gruppe is gestorben und ich habe mich weg geportet ^^ 


hatt danach viele Ignor ^^


----------



## Lomiraan (12. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> naja dann haben die das mal geschafft und wollten reggen und ic hbin dann halt als mage in den nächsten raum gegangen habe den Trash gepull und unsichbar gemacht naja die gruppe is gestorben und ich habe mich weg geportet ^^
> 
> 
> hatt danach viele Ignor ^^



DAS ist FIES xD

Aber sowas finde ich ehrlichgesagt auch sehr witzig^^

Ich bin nur einmal auf Igno gelandet, nach einem Duel mit einem Schurken.

Ich hatte meinen frischen pala auf lev 60 zum retri gespecct und wollte es eben auch mal testen.

Nach dem ich nur knapp gewonnen hatte, meinet der schurke nur: "OMG du idiot, du Heilst dich! du hast keine ahnung vom Pala spielen." -> und dann kam er ignoriert mich ^_^


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Mai 2009)

> Ich:  Hey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die 60g hab ich nie wieder gesehn^^


----------



## Elrendel (12. Mai 2009)

Ähm blöde Frage wie lange darf die Ignore List höchstens werden (oder gibts da keine Beschränkung), weil was machen die Vögel wenn sie voll einen neuen Chr erstellen????

Naja und sei froh wenn sie dich auf die Liste packen so kann dir keiner mehr von denen auf die Nerven gehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
El


----------



## M3g4s (12. Mai 2009)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> DAS ist FIES xD
> 
> Aber sowas finde ich ehrlichgesagt auch sehr witzig^^
> 
> ...



naja so ist das mit schlechten verlierern... auf ignore bin ich selber nur bei einem gewesen, und hab auch nie erfahren wieso. hatten uns immer gut verstanden und als ich dann aus dem urlaub wiederkam und ihn fragen wollte wie es ihm geht war ich auf ignore... neulich hab ihn dann im archa raid wiedergetroffen und einen anderen gebeten mal zu fragen wieso er mich auf ignore hat, die antwort war: "hab ich das? ka wieso gleich mal runternehmen"


----------



## NaturalDesaster (12. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Wir hatten einen berühmten Spieler auf unseren Server: Apollo, meckerte immer und war für eine Beleidigung gut,
> und er war definitiv älter als 18, dieses Vorurteil Kinder würden nur so drauf sein finde ich überzogen.
> Es gibt genug junge Menschen die sich besser benehmen können als manch ein Erwachsener




NAMECALLING IST VERBOTEN !


----------



## Elrendel (12. Mai 2009)

oha das wörtchen ist in meinem ersten satz vergessen (naja denken schreiben lesen schicken fürs nächste mal)

mfg 
El


----------



## oikaliptus69 (12. Mai 2009)

das geilste was ich hatte war mit meinem pala... hatte ne gruppe fürs kloster, und wir kamen auf die fps zu sprechen... ich sagte "scheiß lagss, hab nur 61 fps o0" daraufhin ein gruppenmitglied :" wow hat aber bei 60 fps ne bregrenzung du noob?!-.-" ich wisperte ihn an: "Soll ich dir n screen schicken? (hab den screen immernoch auf dem ich 61 fps hatte^^)
Statt dessen stand dann da: Dieser Spieler ignoriert euch.  .....

Und die Moral von der Geschichte: Gimps gibts überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (12. Mai 2009)

Elrendel schrieb:


> oha das wörtchen ist in meinem ersten satz vergessen (naja denken schreiben lesen schicken fürs nächste mal)
> 
> mfg
> El


Ne fürs nächste mal "Bearbeiten" drücken..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkbartleby (12. Mai 2009)

Elrendel schrieb:


> Ähm blöde Frage wie lange darf die Ignore List höchstens werden (oder gibts da keine Beschränkung), weil was machen die Vögel wenn sie voll einen neuen Chr erstellen????
> 
> Naja und sei froh wenn sie dich auf die Liste packen so kann dir keiner mehr von denen auf die Nerven gehen.
> 
> ...



kannst nur 25 höchstens haben oder sowas.
hatte damals ne ganze gilde einfach auf igno gesetzt, das waren richtige profis...


----------



## Flanko (12. Mai 2009)

Hat auch so einen witzigen vorfall naja


war vor 3/4 monaten.

Ich war mit meinem lvl 18er Mage mit einer Gruppe   (JA WIR WURDEN NICHT GEZOGEN UNGLAUBLICH wünscht mir gZzz!!!)  in Dm naja ungefähr in der Mitte ist die ganze Gruppe auser der Pala gestorben ich schreib den Pala an und sag er soll uns beleben er war glaub um die 30 .

Darauf hin schreibt er : Bist du dumm ? Denkst du ich bin ein Magier ?

ich darauf : Paladine können beleben .

er : Man bist du dumm seit wann können Paladine beleben ?

ich  : Immer ?

er schreibt darauf hin so einen scheiß mutterwitz glaub : wen deine mudda einen regenschirm und handy hat denkt sie ist telefonzelle . (Und ja mit extrem vielen rechtschreibfehlern was sich nicht nur auf diesen "witz" bezieht sondern auch auf das ganze hier)

ich :  kiddy ?

er : deine mutter

ich : aha ok 

Da hab ich ihn sofort auf igno gemacht und noch was geschrieben aber da hat er mich auch auf igno gehabt xD


oder noch besser :


War noch zu 60er Zeit :

Ich war um die 10 oder 20 und einer hat Verzauberungen angeboten ich wollte eine für par Silber nach bischen schreiben : 
schreibt er Rofl 

und ich darauf : Halts maul was beleidigst du mich als Rofl ? Hä (und da hat ich ihn auf Igno ok bin halt auch bischen blöd gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TypeOnegative (12. Mai 2009)

Spieler x whispert mich an

Spieler X: hi, hast du vielleicht Magiestoff zu verkaufen?
Ich: Nope
Spieler X: lol was nennst du mich denn jetzt so?
Ich: Ich sagte nope, wie nein, nicht noob.
Spieler X ignoriert euch

Es gibt schon Vollpfosten auf dieser Welt.


----------



## Pusillin (12. Mai 2009)

gebe die vollkommen recht,
diese leute beweisen damit, dass sie einen wegen solch gründen auf die ignore packen, dass sie noch zu unreif sind, um normal mit menschen umzugehen.
wenn man das weiß, nervt es einen nicht mehr so sehr.

ich habe jemandem mal erklärt, dass 5k gold für ein argentumpet zu viel sind, da dies nur
8 mal 4 dailys beantsprucht, darauf fing er irgendwie an aggressiv zu werden,
sagte auch, dass er dafür bezahlt werden will, dass er den char auf 80 gelevelt hat-
dann war ich auf der ignore.
ich glaube kaum dass einer von denen über 18 jahre ist


----------



## Destross (12. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mit meinen lvl 30er Hexenmeister mal ein Duell gegen einen Krieger gemacht (Gleiches lvl). Das erste was ich gemacht habe war fear und dan kam gleich "Omfg dauerfear, l2p kacknoob" und beendete das Duell.Als ich ihn dan anschrieb hat er gesagt erzähl das deiner Wand und danach ignorierte er mich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (12. Mai 2009)

80% der Geschichten hier sind erfunden....seltsamerweise sind nämlich immer alle die gezogen werden wollen unfreundlich und packen einen auf igno.Nur so ne feststellung am Rande.


----------



## Fridl (12. Mai 2009)

ich sag zu dem ganz theam x)

Hast du wenig Gold für XxXx !
Nein, aber mein ignorlist ^^

x-P


----------



## Sino123 (12. Mai 2009)

Ich, ein lv 18 mage, hatte eine lv 18 schurkin im alten westfall zum duell herausgefordert.
ich hatte gewonnen.
Sie:Ist ja auch voll unfair die nova zu benutzen... spiel mal richtig!
ich: waas?
Sie: ach FU
Spieler xx ignoriert euch.


----------



## Alpirìh (12. Mai 2009)

philbraeutigam schrieb:


> Übrigens , wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf: Wechsel den Realm! Die Kinder in WoW nerven.. Sollen lieber mal die Schule fertig machen.....


Wegen solchen Deppen noch Geld ausgeben??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin auch schon auf Igno gelandet. Hatte in IF via Handelschat nach einem Schmied gefragt. Es meldeten sich auch welche. Einer bot mir an mir ein Item zu schmieden, sofern ich ihm die Mats besorgen würde. Hab daraufhin das AH besucht und nen Schweinegeld für die Mats ausgegeben.
Als ich den Schmied dann anflüstern wollte, um ihm zu sagen, das ich alles beisammen habe, bekam ich diese lustige Igno-Meldung...


Hab den Monate später mal in einem Random-Obsi-SZ wiedergesehen. Hab nichts gesagt, hab nur gekickt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (12. Mai 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> 80% der Geschichten hier sind erfunden....seltsamerweise sind nämlich immer alle die gezogen werden wollen unfreundlich und packen einen auf igno.Nur so ne feststellung am Rande.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sicher doch ich bin geschichten schreiber.


----------



## Akilonic (12. Mai 2009)

also n bisschen übertrieben find ichs ja schon, dass ihr meint, dass alle "kiddies"  so sind und alle auf ignore setzen... das können auch erwachsene sein, die einfach überhaupt nicht kritikfähig sind, etc. ich bin auch erst 15 und hab noch niemanden auf ignore gesetzt, bis auf 2 hunter. aber das is ne andere geschichte...


----------



## crewean (12. Mai 2009)

An die beste geschichte warum ich auf einer ignore gelandet bin , ist folgende : 


ich mit meinem Schamane grade im Schergrat am Questen, als mich dann ein paladin anschrieb:

Paladin:"Ey, haste Lust in Schattenlaby zu tanken ?"
ich:"nichts für ungut, aber guck nochmal welche klasse ich spiele und überdenk dann deine frage nochmal."
Paladin:"ja,schamane, tankste jetzt in slaby oder kein bock?"
ich:"Also ich weiß ja nicht, inwiefern du dich mit Schamane auskennst, aber schamane ist nicht sonderlich gut im tanken."
Paladin:"JA TANKSTE JETZT ODER NICHT?"
ich:"nochmal, schamane kann nicht tanken."
Paladin:"SCHAMANE KANN TANKEN!!!!1111"
ich:"also, soweit ich weiß kanns mein schamane nicht, aber ich kann gerne mit meinem Hexer kommen und euch heilen."
Paladin:" willst du mich verarschen alter ?"
ich:" also kein hexer , und was ist mit meinem priester? der kann aber tanken und braucht da noch sachen draus!"
Paladin:"lol du noob , verarschen kann ich mich selber, l2p mal lieber"
<Paladin ignoriert euch>

fand ich persönlich sehr amüsant


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (12. Mai 2009)

Hab auch noch ne Geschichte.
War noch zu 70er zeiten. Ich geh mit meinem Rogue in einen ini und hab Stress mit einem weiteren DD wegen meiner Gilde, er meinte, ja das seien alles Kacknaps, etc. und ich meinte nur so jaja is klar, aber deine is besser ne. daraufhin meinte er nach dem Ende der Ini zu mir ich sei ja sowieso ein Vollspacken und er würde mich nun auf igno setzen. Das war nur die Vorgeschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2 Tage später, mein Priester mittlerweile 70, ich geh ne ini als heiler und siehe da wer ist denn da, der nette DD von vor 2 Tagen, woraufhin ich mir nen spaß über die ini gemacht habe, immer schön verweigert ihn zu heilen und mit einem: ,,Tank geht vor, sry'' untermalt. nicht gerade die erwachsenste Art, aber doch für mich sehr amüsant.
Naja ich landete bei ihm auf igno, er bei mir.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Meine persönliche lieblingsgeschichte:

Lvl 40 mit meinem Hexer, Kathedrale.
4 normale Leute und unser gottgesegneter Tank , und nein, er ist kein Pala sondern Druide.
Ich kenn ihn schon von früheren Geschichten die ich mit ihm erlebt habe und die waren nicht gerade toll: 0 Aggro, Ninjalooter, seeeeehr schweigsam. Mein erster Gedanke: Der Ninja IST Ninja und beherrscht kein Deutsch.
Naja, nachdem er wieder auf alles Bedarf gewürfelt hat fragen wir ihn was das denn soll und er meint nachdem wir loot auf PM umgestellt haben das uns gott unsrer Gerechten Strafe zuführen wird, und nun noch etwas das ich einfach wörtlich schreiben muss.
[Druide] Gott wird sich euer annehmen, denn durch eure Gier und eueren Egoismus erzürnt ihr ihn!
Dann kam der schönste Satz des Tages für mich:
[Paladin]Rofl xD Ninjaat hier rum und macht auf Prophet, geh Steintafeln meiseln oder übers Wasser...

Ich fands urkomisch, die gesamte Gruppe hat ihn auf Igno genommen, hab ihn aber seither nichtmehr gesehen.
Und ja, das ist wirklich passiert.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (12. Mai 2009)

naja ich setz eher selten wem auf ignore (und dann nur wenn ich wirklich sauer bin), und wenn dann nur für 1-2 Tage und dann wieder runter weil dir derjenige dann sicher nimmer schreibt :-) 

ich bin mal bei einem Gildi auf der Ignore gelandet, weil ich knapp nachdem Sunwell releast wurde im /2 gesagt habe das er Sunnwell zieht. (gut den Char kannte er nicht, und hat auch den spass und die vielen /w´s nicht verstanden) .. hab dann auf meinen Main umgeloggt um das aufzuklären. Postwendend war ich danna uch auf Ignore mit allen Chars .. naja das manche leut keinen Spass verstehen :-D


----------



## Larmina (12. Mai 2009)

Fridl schrieb:


> ich sag zu dem ganz theam x)
> 
> Hast du wenig Gold für XxXx !
> Nein, aber mein ignorlist ^^
> ...


*Ein Gold für deine Rechtschreibung spend, damit sie sich die Lebensrettenden Operation leisten kann*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rechthaber (12. Mai 2009)

Ich (Krieger) bin bei einem auf Ignore. Hatte beim questen versehentlich zu viele Mobs gepullt die mich verhauen haben. Gerade als ich mit wenigen HP fliehen wollte kam der Typ (auch Krieger, gleiches Level wie ich),verspottet alle Mobs und wird von denen totgehauen, ich bin knapp entkommen.   Da hat er sich erstma maßlos über mich aufgeregt dass er jetzt gestorben ist. Ääh was sollte ich machen?


----------



## Grimdhoul (12. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> *Ein Gold für deine Rechtschreibung spend, damit sie sich die Lebensrettenden Operation leisten kann*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wusste ja das ein Hansflame kommt ... DA wäre ich dafür das sich die Wissenschaft ein Soziale Kompetenzgen erfindet und es manchen einpflanzt! Aber du bist ja besser als alle anderen !! gz zum HeroStatus!


----------



## Larmina (12. Mai 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> wusste ja das ein Hansflame kommt ... DA wäre ich dafür das sich die Wissenschaft ein Soziale Kompetenzgen erfindet und es manchen einpflanzt! Aber du bist ja besser als alle anderen !! gz zum HeroStatus!


Gratuliere zum herunterfallen auf flameniveau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wusste jemand würde drauf einsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bobz--kaly (12. Mai 2009)

Kann mich an 3 Typen erinnern :

1.
War mal mit meinem Palatwink als Tank im Versunkenen Tempel. Die Gruppe war eigentlich recht gut und wir sind schnell zu den Trollminibossen gekommen.
Was jedoch tierisch störte,der Schurke in der Gruppe muste ständig pullen worüber sich der Heiler aufregte. Ich sagte dem Schurken er möchte dieses bitte unterlassen.
Als Antwort bekamm ich:

"HDF Huso"

Hab ihn auf Igno genommen und geckikt haben die ini dan zu 4 zu ende gemacht.

2.
Wurde mal von nem Dudu angeschrieben:
Dudu: Hi
Ich: Hi was gibts ??
Dudu: Wolte fragen ob du meine 600g hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich: wiso 600g ??
Dudu: Na die fürs Epic-mount o.O versuch nicht mich zu verarschen
Ich: sry ich hab kein G von dir hab no nitma mein Epicmount gekauft ^^
Dudu: -.- ja is klar
Der Spieler Ignoriert euch.
Hat sich später rausgestelt das ein Spieler mit ähnlichem Namen wie meiner das G hatte ^^

3.
Bin mit Twink iner Lowiegilde wird nen Neuer geinvt alle begrüßen ihn ...... "Was seit ihr den für Noobs wo bin ich den hir gelandet ?? byby" 
Habe ihn dann angeschrieben und gefragt was das solte und kam direkt auf Igno.

UND DANN !! 2 Wochen später invt unser Leader den in meine Maingilde ... denke mir wtf , wolte ihn eiglich flammen aber dachte mir lieber mal nicht wer weiß was Leader sagt.
Der ist nu immer noch bei uns ... hab ihn bisher nit drauf angesprochen.


----------



## Grimdhoul (12. Mai 2009)

weil ich sowas einfach für geistig armselig und idiotisch halte! Und Meinungsfreiheit gibts ja in unseren Breitengraden ja (noch)


----------



## Baits (12. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Wir hatten einen berühmten Spieler auf unseren Server: Apollo, meckerte immer und war für eine Beleidigung gut,
> und er war definitiv älter als 18, dieses Vorurteil Kinder würden nur so drauf sein finde ich überzogen.
> Es gibt genug junge Menschen die sich besser benehmen können als manch ein Erwachsener


Made my Day!
Es gibt 2 Arten der Leute die WoW spielen und UNTER 14 sind:
Die erste Namens:Ìmbàdéáthknight! Der typische Idiot der andre Leute beleidigt etc. und dann Grundlos ignoret.
Die zweitens Namenshier normalen Namen einfügen)!Die Spieler bei denen da Alter nicht auffällt und aus dem Grund gar nich erst in so ne Kacke reingeritten werden.
Ich stehe immernoch dazu das "Kiddys" in WoW die gleichen "Rechte" wie andre Leute bekommen.
Der andre ist 13 und verhällt sich kacke und beleidigt so rum wie er wahrscheinlich in der Schule etc. beleidigt wird.
Der andre ist 12 und verhällt sich normal wie jeder "normale" andre 18+ Spieler.
Was ist nun der Unterschied zwischen "normalen" Kiddy und 18+ Spieler?


----------



## skyline930 (12. Mai 2009)

PvP, nap geownt.

nap: Omg, fu knub, wie schlecht bist du denn?!!!!!!!??!?!!!
ich: Wieso bin ich schlecht, wenn ich dich mit 2 Hits gepwnd hab?
nap: OMG KNUB ES WAREN 3 HITS
(o.Ô)
ich: Na dann halt 3, trotzdem pwnd.
nap: FU KNUB
ich: Wieso nennst du eigentlich Leute kacknoobs, die dich pwnen? Das würde ja bedeuten du bist noch schlechter?
nap: FU
ich: Wie wäre es wenn du mal ein paar neue Wörter lernst?
Dieser Spieler ignoriert euch.

Musste das eig ziemlich lachen, wie dämlich manche doch sind..


----------



## Larmina (12. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie erinnern mich die meisten Dialoge hier an Talkshows oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrendel (12. Mai 2009)

Bitte Leute etwas auf die Rechtschreibung achten, da krieg ich ja Angstzustände.

(ich weiß ich halt mich auch nur sporadisch dran aber versucht es bitte, hab auch erst gerade vor kurzer zeit gelernt wie man seine posts bearbeiten kann ^^)

3, 2, 1 Flame los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg 
El


----------



## Mozee (12. Mai 2009)

Ich wurde mal ohne grund Ignoriert jemand hat im /2 gefragt ob wer sein Schneidern posten kann was ich natürlich mache bin ja nett ( meistens xD)
als er fragte wie viel die froststoff tasche kosten würde sagte ich: 20g oder gegen mats Er says: also dann gegen mats Ich sage: ok dann kommt in rot Spieler ignoriert euch ( Ich weiss ich schreibe komisch mit er und ich usw ^^)


achja edit: wie tut man bilder nochma in seine signatur habs entweder evrgessen odr nie gewusst xD


----------



## KinayFeelwood (12. Mai 2009)

Ich wurd mal ignoriert, weil ich wegen irgend nem dreck nichmehr richtig schreiben konnte xD
Naja, aber insgesamt triffst du Leute die dich ignoren sogut wie nie wieder


----------



## Seryma (12. Mai 2009)

Gestern machte jemand, den ich nicht kannte, ein Angebot für Verzauberkunst, schrieb ihn an, und was kam? "... ignoriert euch!" 

Ich kannte den Spieler nicht, weiß also auch nicht, warum er mich auf der Liste hat...

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Irandor (12. Mai 2009)

Naja also ich wurde eigentlich nur auf Ignore gepackt weil...ich entweder auf die Grp keine Lust mehr hatte und einfach abgehaun bin...kp ob ich bei denen nu auf igno bin oder nicht,vergesse die namen von den spielern immer gleich.


Ich pack nur Leute auf die Ignore wenns wirklich unfreundliche Menschen sind die mich/andere inner Grp runtermachen und beleidigen weil sie vllt nicht so gut spielen können...

Jeder lernt mit der Zeit aber einige denken das man auf die Welt kommt und sofort WoW Pro is und alles ausm FF kann.

MfG


----------



## Don_ftw (12. Mai 2009)

Echt hammer eure Geschichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine ist auch recht lustig xDD

Ich stand dann halt man so da in SW... 
Ein lvl 20 pala meint so zu mir, ob ich ihm alle meine Mounts könnte zeigen...
Naja ich halt ok warum nicht, Raidbeginn war erst in 30 min also hatte ich noch Zeit.
So zeigte meine pvp katze und pvp widder, mein Mammut um die 300 seelensplitter, Einen Elekk und noch eine Katze per Ruf Ehrfürchtig.
So für manche ist das nicht viel, für manche ist das viel^^ 
Egal, er meinte er sie beeindruckt. 

Dann kam das Beste xDDDD
Er meinte: Eyy du kackboon hast du etwa kein flugmount?? Oo Welcome to ignore !!
Ich: Spieler ignoriert euch!

So da dachte ich mir was geht den ab?? 
1. klar hab ich fm, auch 2 davon (brauche auch net mehr)
2. Wie zum Teufel soll ich mein Flugmount zeigen wenn ich in Stormwind bin?!?!

xDD

Mfg


----------



## Don_ftw (12. Mai 2009)

Echt hammer eure Geschichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine ist auch recht lustig xDD

Ich stand dann halt man so da in SW... 
Ein lvl 20 pala meint so zu mir, ob ich ihm alle meine Mounts könnte zeigen...
Naja ich halt ok warum nicht, Raidbeginn war erst in 30 min also hatte ich noch Zeit.
So zeigte meine pvp katze und pvp widder, mein Mammut um die 300 seelensplitter, Einen Elekk und noch eine Katze per Ruf Ehrfürchtig.
So für manche ist das nicht viel, für manche ist das viel^^ 
Egal, er meinte er sie beeindruckt. 

Dann kam das Beste xDDDD
Er meinte: Eyy du kackboon hast du etwa kein flugmount?? Oo Welcome to ignore !!
Ich: Spieler ignoriert euch!

So da dachte ich mir was geht den ab?? 
1. klar hab ich fm, auch 2 davon (brauche auch net mehr)
2. Wie zum Teufel soll ich mein Flugmount zeigen wenn ich in Stormwind bin?!?!

xDD

Mfg


----------



## Stupidea24 (12. Mai 2009)

guter doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (12. Mai 2009)

Bei mir auf dem Server sind die mages die tollsten.
Ich: Würdest du mir bitte ein Portal nach Dalaran machen? Ich zahl dir auch ein Gold.
Er : Ne ich mag ne Rune der Portale von dir!
Ich: Du weist das 1g mehr wert ist?
Er: Gib mir ne rune!!!!
Ich: Ne, ich frag nen andren!
Er: Halt die fresse
-Dieser Spieler Ignoriert euch-

Ich frag mich was das soll? ich frag höflich biete ihm 1 g und sone reaktion.


----------



## Sikes (12. Mai 2009)

Ja, solch tollen Leute gibts es... War neulich mit meiner Paladina (Tank) Burg, Nexus und Azjol (alles nh) als die Retriesse meinte, dass wir doch auch gleich Ahn'kahet gehen könnten, es droppt dort ja ne gute Brust (43 STR, 84 AUS, 60 DEF, 33 Waffenkunde). Ich meinte "oh ja, super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" daraufhin die Retriesse "Ich würfel aber drauf mit, die ist besser als meine (53 STR, 22 AGI, 30 Krit)" Was daran wirklich besser war für einen Retri ist mir immer nich schleierhaft, auf jedenfall meinte ich "Nun gut, wenn du darauf würfelst wist du einen neuen Tank brauchen der es nicht braucht, ist nicht böse gemeint ^^" Antwort: "olol mach doch nicht so ein mimimi wegen lowiegegenstäden und lass den Kindergarten" Bei Anu'barak liess sie auch Provokativ den Timer durch mit Sätzen wie "ui der hat mehr Stärke als meiner (wieder ca. 20 AGI und 14 crit weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )" und "Nach deinem Kindergarten getue weiss ich gar nicht ob ich mitwürfeln soll..." Witz an der Retriesse: dualspeccung! Und zwar Retri/Heal. Naja den Ring hab ich gewonnen und die Retriesse gekickt und auf Ignore gesetzt. Ahn'kahet auch gleich die Brust gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyrakis (12. Mai 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> [..]
> Der andre ist 13 und verhällt sich kacke und beleidigt so rum wie er wahrscheinlich in der Schule etc. beleidigt wird.
> Der andre ist 12 und verhällt sich normal wie jeder "normale" andre 18+ Spieler.
> Was ist nun der Unterschied zwischen "normalen" Kiddy und 18+ Spieler?



Kid heißt in WOW nicht zwingend Kind. Es steht eher für "Kleinlicher Infantiler Denk-legasthenier" 

"Kiddies" ist nur ein hilfloser Versuch der Community, das Problem zu verharmlosen.


----------



## J3st3r (12. Mai 2009)

da hab ich auch eine story...
ich wechselte meine gilde.
in der neuen gilde waren alle wunderbar freundlich und so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einer bot mir sogar an, mich und ein paar andere naxx-fertig zu equipen und uns alle taktiken zu erklären usw.
wir gingen also mit ihm einige heros und es lief alles ganz gut.
eines tages logg ich mich aber ein, whisper den "lehrmeister", wo es denn heute hingehn  würde:


ich: hi , wo werden wir denn heute looten gehn?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


er: ich bin nicht mehr in der gilde
ich: oh o.O warum nicht?
er: streit -.-
ich: oha... hab gar nichts mibekommen, die naxx gruppe bleibt aber hoffentlich?
er: ich habe eine neue gilde gegründet, wenn du nicht dahin wechselst, dann darfst du  nicht mit
ich: sorry, bin grad erst 2 wochen in der gilde hier und ich bin einfach kein gildenhopper. man kann ja in kontakt bleiben
er: -.-
ich: Spieler ignoriert euch


-.-


----------



## Hasal (12. Mai 2009)

Ojah, da fallen mir auch ein paar Leute ein die mich ignoriert haben....bei den meisten muss ich gestehen bin ich aber auch selber schuld. Einer war allerdings wirklich nicht mir verschuldet (und auch nicht erfunden wie manche behaupten^^):

Ich mit meinem lvl 59 Schurken wollte Bollwerk. Es waren schon spätere BC-Zeiten und ich kannte die Ini schon sehr gut. Ich war sogar mit meinem Schurken schon zweimal drin bis zum Schluss.
Ich such mir also eine Gruppe...gesucht gefunden. Ein Tank, 2 DDs und ich. Heiler fehlt noch.

Heiler ist gefunden ich sag noch super kann los gehen...Tank meinte dann sowas wie "Was? 4k Life(also zu mir), da fällst du ja mit einem Schlag um." 
Ich versuch ihn dann davon zu überzeugen, dass das klar geht und ich weiß, wie ich weder Aggro ziehe noch anderweitig umkippe und ich ja sogar schonmal drin war mit dem Char. Das schien im egal zu sein und er kickt mich aus der Gruppe. 
Ich wollte wenigstens einen genauen Grund wissen warum ich mein Life zu wenig sein sollte...darauf kam sofort igno.

Ich hab einen der DDs dann angewhispert, da er ein Kumpel des Tanks war, was das soll. Er erklärte mir dann, dass sie jemand anderen mitnehmen wollen, schreibt noch sry und ignoriert mich dann auch.

Erstens: Wieso sagen die Leutchens nicht einfach die Wahrheit?
Zweitens: Wieso ist ignorieren für manche die beste Konfliktlösung?

Egal...

MfG


----------



## Cyal (12. Mai 2009)

ich weiß net warum ich ignore geetzt wurde ^^
ich werd von nem rl kumpel einem 70er hexenmeister (zu BC zeiten) zul'farrack gezogen er brauchte aber einen 2ten healer da ich als pala net genug gehealt habe also 2ten pala als healer gesucht. er kommt zu uns in grp wir gehn rein ich gewinn so fast alles und er sich natührlich voll aufgeregt weil er als pala genau die gleichen sachen brauchte wie ich ^^
nachher gehn wir aus iniwieder raus 
er whispert zu mir : ey ich würd ma loot-hack ausmachen sonst fällt das noch jemanden auf und du wirst gebannt. 
ich : lol ich hab kein loot-hack an das kannst doch garnet geben 
er : ja ich mein ja nur so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich : ja wenn du das meinst 
Der Spieler Ignoriert euch 
einer aus meiner gilde hat den dann zusammen geschissen ich nie wieder was von ihm gehört ^^


----------



## Grimdhoul (12. Mai 2009)

Hasal schrieb:


> Zweitens: Wieso ist ignorieren für manche die beste Konfliktlösung?



ist leider momentan für die meisten die beste Variante, liegt aber der Zeit in der wir leben! Ich arbeite selbst im Dienstleistungssektor und es wird kaum Konfrontation gesucht sonder nur das sprichwörtlche "schwanzeinziehen".Ausdiskutiert wird leider zu wenig bis gar nichts .. ewig schad drum, ich bin ein Mensch der seine meinung sagt aber ich finde kaum diskutanten ... Zeitgeisterscheinung ? eventuell Traurig? allemal


----------



## Spaceflyer (12. Mai 2009)

naja. ich wurde mal auf ignore gesetzt. da war ich als raidleiter mit meiner stamm in naxx 10ner unterwegs. ein dd sagte nach gothic dem ernter, dass er dann wegmüsse. kein problem hab ich mir gedacht. er hatte noch zeit die trashgruppen bis zu den reitern mitzumachen. ich hatte uns schonmal in den sng geparkt und wollte nach den trashgruppen dann einen neuen dd suchen. wir also einbisschen falsch gepullt und 2 mal 2 gruppen zusammen bekämpft. als wir dann vorm boss standen bekamm ich ein flüstern.

ok dann braucht ihr mich nicht. das man mir nicht antwortet finde ich sch***. ich setz dich jetzt auf ignore. 

und ich habe deadlybossmod am laufen. sie hätte also sehen müssen, dass ich gerade infight bin und vlt. nicht antworten kann. das ist als heiler wenn man die gruppe heilen muss immer sch***.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (12. Mai 2009)

meine geschichte:

ich gammel zu 70er zeiten in shatt rum und warte auf den kara-invite. plötzlich flüstert mich eine person, die ich nicht kannte, an und fragte mich ob ich ihm 800 gold geben könnte. das folgende gespräch sah ungefähr so aus:
Ich: Nee du sry, habe noch nicht einmal 800 g, und das was ich habe, brauche ich selber.
Er: Warum?
Ich: Wie warum?
Er: ja warum hast du keine 800g?
Ich: Och gold farmen liegt mir nicht so..=)
Er: lol dann hast du den Sinn des Spiels noch nicht verstanden.

Spieler XY ignoriert euch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (12. Mai 2009)

Solchen Leuten sollte man das Spiel wegnehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Passiert mir auch ab und zu. Gibt auch Leute die beleidigen dich mit schreien noch zusätzlich, wenn sie merken das du sie auf Igno hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (12. Mai 2009)

mk77 schrieb:


> hatte da auch mal solche ne super tolle ini random grp.
> war im tool für hdb hero als dd drinnen, und mich schreibt ne grp an, ob ich mit will, port wäre bereit usw.
> 
> alles schön und gut, vor dem port erklärte ich der grp das der char erst seit 3 wochen auf 80ig is und noch net top equipt is... antwort war, is kein problem.
> ...


Sowas ähnliches ist mir auch mal passiert,leider.
Und das sie mal rausgehen sollen und so,da hast du recht.
Wahrscheninlich im echten Leben,welche die nur im Internet richtig auf dicke Hose machen.
Im echten Leben können sie sich sowas nicht erlauben.


----------



## EisblockError (12. Mai 2009)

Warst du nicht der, welcher nen Heul Thread über imba DK/Palas aufgemacht hat?

btt: Naja, Spinner gibts immer. Einfach auf auch auf die igno hauen.


----------



## EisblockError (12. Mai 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Bsp. von mir:
> 
> In OG:
> Er: ey gib mir ma 5g für skillen
> ...




Bis auf das letze ist mir sowas noch nicht apssiert.

Wenn einer mal um ziehen/Gold gebeten hat hab ich höflich abgelehnt und er war dann auch Einverstanden.


----------



## Larmina (12. Mai 2009)

Mich hat mal jemand angequatscht, den ich noch nie gesehen habe, dass ich versprochen hätte ihn auf level 40 zu ziehen (er war 35...).
Und als ich ihn gefragt hab wer er denn sei ist er garnicht auf die Frage eingegangen.. den fand ich dann doch so dreist, dass ich ihn auf Igno gesetzt hab


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (12. Mai 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Made my Day!
> Es gibt 2 Arten der Leute die WoW spielen und UNTER 14 sind:
> Die erste Namens:Ìmbàdéáthknight! Der typische Idiot der andre Leute beleidigt etc. und dann Grundlos ignoret.
> Die zweitens Namenshier normalen Namen einfügen)!Die Spieler bei denen da Alter nicht auffällt und aus dem Grund gar nich erst in so ne Kacke reingeritten werden.



Gehöre ich jetzt zu 1 oder 2? Werde zwar in sowas reingeritten aber falle eigentlich nicht auf.


----------



## Lintflas (12. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Huhu (:
> Ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr auf euren Servern auchn paar Idioten habt die euch wegen weiß Gott was auf Ignore gepackt haben. Erzählt mal ein paar Storys dass ich mich auf meinem Server nicht so verloren fühl.
> 
> Letztens, Nobelgartenfest.
> ...



Tja, so ist das nunmal wenn man WoW spielt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Psychologisch betrachtet ist WoW darauf ausgelegt, seine Mitspieler zu itemgeilen, egoistischen und ignoranten Idioten zu erziehen,
die nur an ihren eigenen Vorteil denken und anderen Mitspielern stets das schlechteste unterstellen. 
Es ist mittlerweile soweit gekommen daß Leute nicht mehr nach ihren Verhalten sondern nur noch nach ihrer Ausrüstung beurteilt
werden. Wenn Du die beste Ausrüstung hast, kannst Du in WoW das größte Arschloch sein und wirst trotzdem bewundert.
Dafür kenne ich unzählige Beispiele.

WoW ist schon lange tot. Das ist nur leider noch nicht bei den Millionen von Zombies angekommen. 

Und jeder der halbwegs Niveau hat, sollte sich mal fragen was er da noch zu suchen hat.  Allen anderen kann ich nur raten
bei WoW zu bleiben und mit ihrem Imba-Jargon nicht auch noch wunderbare MMOs wie LOTRO zu verseuchen.  
Vielleicht sollte man die WoW-Community unter Karrantäne stellen, damit diese Seuche nicht auch noch zu LOTRO,EQ2, AoC und Co
herüberschwappt. Schlimmer als die Schweinegrippe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (12. Mai 2009)

Hatte bis heute nur einen Spieler auf Ignor. Und den gleich zwei mal. Einmal hat er uns mehrmal in BRT wipen lassen und beim zweiten mal in BC im Shlaby. Naja so kanns gehen. Allerdings ist er auch nicht mehr drauf. Kommt auch nicht mehr on. 

Ich persönlich bin nirgends auf Ignor. Bin wohl zu nett.

Mfg


----------



## lordtheseiko (12. Mai 2009)

> Die zweitens Namenshier normalen Namen einfügen)!Die Spieler bei denen da Alter nicht auffällt und aus dem Grund gar nich erst in so ne Kacke reingeritten werden.


Da gehör ich zu, nur die meisten andren Spieler denken wenn sie den Namen meines mains sehen (ich muss zugeben der klingt doof) ich wär ein noob (letzens vor Nexus) und hätte keine Ahnung, dann wenn sie mich nach irgendwelchen Bossen fragen dies nicht, gibt und ich das sag kommt die dümmeste aller antworten:
hast du bestimmt im web gesucht, dann kommt kick und igno!
das widerum versteh ich nciht.


----------



## quik'Silver (12. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> *Ein Gold für deine Rechtschreibung spend, damit sie sich die Lebensrettenden Operation leisten kann*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fail. :>


----------



## VallovShatt (12. Mai 2009)

Ich war am Ruf farmen für Netherschwingen. Dazu musste man damals ja in diese Miene wo man alles mögliche sammeln musste. 
Ich latschte da also rein und im Vorbeigehen gab ich einem von 2 mobs die grad von nem andern Krieger bekämpft wurden eine mit. Waren schon beide angeschlagen, also hab ich keinem n Mob weggenommen. Ich schätze 100m weiter stand dann eine von diesen Loren wo man irgendwas raussammeln musste. Hab se genommen und machte weiter. Auf einmal bekomm ich wisper: willkommen auf meiner ignore
Ich hab nie erfahren was der Trottel fürn Problem hatte. Meinte er jetz ich müsse ihm die Miene überlassen? War er so frustriert weil er net vorwärts kam? War er gekränkt weil ich ihm beim mobs klatschen "geholfen" hab? Ich weiß es nicht. Schad find ichs nicht drum. Beknackter Name, beknackter Spieler könnte man dazu sagen.


----------



## Thoor (12. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe es gewisse Leute zu provozieren bis sie mich ignoren Dann verschwend ich meinen Platz nicht und ich bin sie trotzdem los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (12. Mai 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Tja, so ist das nunmal wenn man WoW spielt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




tja da rettet michmeine Gilde! ich als gildenleader schaue immer das alles einfach "cool" abläuft, das sich die Leute verstehen. Klar gibts mal Zank und wir raiden halt nicht immer, aber der Spass ist den meisten mehr wert als alles andere. Das schlägt sich auf auf den Ruf innerhalb der Community (ausserhalb der Gilde) nieder. Immer wieder kommen bewerbungen weils bei uns so lustig ist und so weiter ... genau DAS macht mir an WoW noch Spass! das Raiden ist für mich nur maximal ein Zeitvertreib, da levle ich derzeit einen Healdruiden hoch, mach aber mit dem immer wieder auch "lowlevel" inis, oder mal einem member als Healer unterstützen! Ich seh uns einfach als Fungilde die auch raidet. Wir wurde mehrere male totgesagt weil gute chars weggingen, und dennoch "We are still alive"  :-) 

Raiden und Arena ist für mich halt nicht das wichtigste, und ich denke die meisten in unserer Gilde sehen das auch so, ich hab noch nie bei einem MMO so eine hohe Pärchendichte gesehen wie es derzeit bei uns ist. Auch das spricht für uns denk ich mal! 

Das soll einfach nur ein kleiner Denkanstoss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Gfiti (12. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich liebe es gewisse Leute zu provozieren bis sie mich ignoren Dann verschwend ich meinen Platz nicht und ich bin sie trotzdem los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Willkommen im Club. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (12. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> "wtf ich habs zuerst gesehn. Welcome to ignore!"
> 
> "klar, verarsch wen andren. Viel spaß auf ignore"
> 
> ...




Wenn mich jemand auf die ignore packt ist das in etwa wie wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt.
Wenn mich so ein Vollpfosten da draufpackt, dann hab ich wenigstens nachher Ruhe vor dem...

Würd mir da keinen Kopf machen drüber, wie so überall gibts auch in WoW Idioten.
Nur leider gibts in RL keine Ignoreliste =)


----------



## Teradas (12. Mai 2009)

Lonelywòlf123 schrieb:


> Auf Eredar hat mal einer im Suche nach Gruppe-Chat geschrieben "lfg ini".
> Ich hab ihn angeflüstert und ihm gesagt er soll mal etwas besser ausführen zum Beispiel in welche Instanz er will.
> Was bekommt man zurück : Vielleicht solltest du was andres machen als jedem hier wegen dem kleinsten Sachen auf den Sack zu gehen"
> Und ignore.


Ähm... Er hat recht.
Wenn er schreibt "lfg ini",dann meint er eine Instanz in seinem Levelbereich ist doch ganz logisch.

Edit:Vielleicht das mit der Ignore nicht,aber sonst schon.


----------



## Königmarcus (12. Mai 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Bei mir auf dem Server sind die mages die tollsten.
> Ich: Würdest du mir bitte ein Portal nach Dalaran machen? Ich zahl dir auch ein Gold.
> Er : Ne ich mag ne Rune der Portale von dir!
> Ich: Du weist das 1g mehr wert ist?
> ...





Loool das ist genial! *Lachflash insc* xD


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (12. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich joine ner Maraudongruppe mit meiner Dudu.
> Vor zweiten Boss gibt sich der Leader Plündermeister weil er "nicht will dass ihm das zeug weggewürfelt wird".
> Ich weise ihn darauf hin dass ich die Gruppe verlasse wenn ers nicht ändert. Nach mehrmaligem hinweisen, leave ich.
> Whisper danach "lol ich mag itemgeile leute sowiso nicht. Hf auf ignore"



Autsch sowas tut eifach nur noch weh...
Eigene Fehler auf andere schliessen, so Leute hat man immer gern. 
Naja ich denk mal, der wird auch noch auf die Welt kommen. xD


----------



## Adnuf (12. Mai 2009)

Ich geh ne runde HDB Hero als DD (Krieger) mit, ok wir stehen vor der inze und ich schreibe das ich kurz afk muss. Gesagt getahn nach 5 mi nwar ich wieder da.

Ich wurde aus der grp geschmissen. ich schrieb den Gruppenleiter an und stellte ihn zur rede die genial antwort(!)

Er:"Tja Pech gehabt das du afk warst haben nen neuen DD"
Ich: "Ich sagte ja das ich kurz afk bin, musste meinen Eltern was helfen"
Er: " Regel solche Probleme im vorraus nap"
Ich: " Lol? seit wan kann man den Probleme vorher Regeln die gerade erst begonnen haben."
Ich: (nach gefühlten 5 min) "Spieler XYZ Ignoriert euch!"

Ich hab kp was bei dem eigetlich so alles im kopf vorgeht


----------



## -1ce- (12. Mai 2009)

Ingi Boots im Duell in Durotar benutzt :> -> Igno...


----------



## Whitechapel (12. Mai 2009)

Vor ein paar Monaten am Heulenden Fjord gequestet. War da in der unteren Ecke wo so ein paar Mobs mit Namen gekillt werden mussten und noch ne Begleitquest aus dem Gebiet raus war. Soweit so gut.. War ein Hunter und noch irgendein Typ auch da und haben in Gruppe gequestet. Killten jedenfalls ständig die Typen mit Namen und ich wartete ewig. 

Irgendwann spawnte da der Begleitquest-NPC und ich nahm Quest an und vom Hunter kam:"Scheiß Ego!"
Ich dann irgendwie gemeint:"Pech, ihr habt mir auch de ganze Zeit die Typen weggekillt".
Hunter:"Hoffentlich stirbste Nap"
Ich (dachte im Bezug auf Begleitq):"Np werd ich schon nicht"
Hunter:"Ich meine in RL"

Fand ich dann irgendwie etwas extrem bloß wegen 'nem Spiel jemanden den Tod zu wünschen.
Hat aber kein Ignore bekommen sondern Ticket..


----------



## Gron83 (12. Mai 2009)

> Fand ich dann irgendwie etwas extrem bloß wegen 'nem Spiel jemanden den Tod zu wünschen.
> Hat aber kein Ignore bekommen sondern Ticket..


Ich hoffe er bekam einen gepfefferten Bann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider kann man aber manche Begegnungen der dritten Art in einem Spiel, das eine derart breit gefächerte Community besitzt, nicht verhindern. Mann sollte nur froh sein, solchen Gestalten nicht
im echten Leben zu begegnen. So eine unmögliche Person würde ich nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen. Aber wie schon öfters angemerkt wurde, macht es die Anonymität nuneinmal möglich.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich die Leute auch im Alltag derart gegenüber ihren Mitmenschen äußern würden.


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (12. Mai 2009)

Keine Ahnung was für Leuten ihr begegnet, ich habe nur zwei Spieler auf Ignore an die ich mich noch erinere.

Der erste war im Startgebiet der Blutelfen, bei der Quest wo man den Kopf des Ausgrabungsleiters braucht, ich spreche den NPC an er läuft los
kurz bevor er angreifbar ist kommt ein Blutelf Jäger reingelaufen und schlägt den Mob an, ich ihn angeschrieben was das soll und ob er weiß das man auch eine Gruppe bilden kann, es kamm nur ein ,,must eben schneller sein,, ich schon mit ziemlich dinkem Hals ,,du bist ein Idiot, das macht man nicht,, und ihn auf ignore gesetzt

Das zweite mahl suchten wir ihn einer Random Gruppe für Drak Tharon noch DDs und Heiler, so luden wir einen Hexenmeister mit dem äuserst tollen Namen ,,Ânúbis,, ein. Ok so weit so gut ein Heiler fand sich dan auch noch. Auf dem Weg zur Instanz kammen von dem besagtem Hexer schon so Sachen wie ,,hoffe der heiler kan heilen ich hau da voll rein,, und so weitere bescheuerte sinlose Kommentare. Daraufhin haben wir ihn gekickt und auf ignore gepackt, ob das nett war keine Ahnung aber ich denke man kennt schon alleine an dem Namen unnd der Schreibweise im Chat ob ein Spieler gut ist oder nur ein nerviges ,,Kiddy,, ist. Ich würde darauf wetten das noch niemand mit einem Ârthâz vernünftigt gespielt hat.

Naja soviel dazu, allen noch einen schönen und gemütlichen Abend


----------



## Whitechapel (12. Mai 2009)

Gron83 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe er bekam einen gepfefferten Bann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm keine Ahnung was die mit dem dann gemacht haben.. 
Mich hatte dann ein GM angeschrieben und sagte sie würden irgendwelche Maßnahmen ergreifen, die er mir dann in nem Link zur Wow-Seite reinpostete. Hab dann aber nicht geguckt was da dann passieren würde.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Mai 2009)

Alsoooooo.....ich geh letztens(um genau zu sein heut mittag burg hc) mit paar freunden läuft auch alles ganz super aber der tank mußte weg naja ham wa uns gedacht holn wa halt nen neuen auf eredar gibts ja schließlich genug davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *ironie off* naja jedenfalls wird dann ein untoter krieger eingeladen der seine sache auch ganz gut gemacht nachdem wa dann fertig waren schreibt er mich an und sagt so na lang nich mehr gesehen und haste mein gold? mhh ich denk mir so ach du sche*** wer is das den? ich hatte keine idee (!) wer das war und was für ein gold er meinte ....ich fragte ihn wer er ist. naja er schrieb nur jaja genau du huso weißte erst geld leihen und dann nichma zurück zahlen O.o oooookkkkkk dachte ich mir locker bleiben der verwechselt mich bestimmt nur naja ich sagte ihn dann das ich ernsthaft nich wüßte wer er ist und was er von mir wollte naja er hatte mich schon auf igno und ernsthaft 15 min später schrieb mich nen gm an der mir sagte das ich andere spieler nicht beleidigen soll und ihnen auch kein gold klauen soll ..... ich dachte mir wieder oooooookkkkkk ja ne is klar....naja ende vom lied ich hab ne verwarnung bekommen und einen mehr der mich auf igno hat.


----------



## Raheema (12. Mai 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Alsoooooo.....ich geh letztens(um genau zu sein heut mittag burg hc) mit paar freunden läuft auch alles ganz super aber der tank mußte weg naja ham wa uns gedacht holn wa halt nen neuen auf eredar gibts ja schließlich genug davon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol Wtf ? 
sachen gibs


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> lol Wtf ?
> sachen gibs



jep dachte ich mir auch und weiß bis jetzt noch nich was er von mir wollte hab auch nem kumpel gesagt er soll ihm ma fragen aber denn hat er wohl direkt auf igno gesetzt ....gibt schon leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Mai 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Schlimmer als die Schweinegrippe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn man sich nen fingernagel abbricht is das schon schlimmer als die schweinegrippe...

bevor jemand kommt von wegen seuche und ganz schlimm etc. ich weiß was sowas heißt ich hatte das Noro-Virus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja in-Topic: hatte sowas sehr sehr selten.. versuche immer gut mit den leuten klar zu kommen und nicht irgendwelche sprüche zu fahren..


----------



## 50Cent200 (12. Mai 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Alsoooooo.....ich geh letztens(um genau zu sein heut mittag burg hc) mit paar freunden läuft auch alles ganz super aber der tank mußte weg naja ham wa uns gedacht holn wa halt nen neuen auf eredar gibts ja schließlich genug davon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso haste dem Gm nicht erzählt, was wirklich war? Denn die können das auch lesen, was der Typ geschrieben hat, dann hätte er eine Verwahnung oder Tagesbann bekommen!


----------



## seeker75 (12. Mai 2009)

Thunderbluff,mein Jäger war noch 40 und zwei 70er (BC-zeiten) Nachtelf-Schurken hauen die Anhöhe der Ältesten um.
Shami kommt anmarschiert,schmeißt drekt sein PvP an.
/w Fratzeballer (so hieß der Gute^^)

Ichass auf,hier rennen 2 Schurken rum.
Er:Lol du Kacknap warum machst du nichts?
Ich:Öhm,die sind 70?
Er:Na und?
Ich: Fratzeballer ignoriert euch


----------



## Lendryll (12. Mai 2009)

Ach wie gut, dass ich auf einem RP-PvE Server spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Stehe nur bei einem auf der Igno:
Naxx 25er: Thaddius
Ca. 10 Leute tot, weil falsch gelaufen oder sonstiges, Ansage vom Raidleader also: Sterben lassen. 
Ein Magier läuft aber zum Eingang und geht als letzer Lebender in Unsichtbarkeit. Wie bekannt ist buggt es bei  Todstellen, Vanish etc.
Wir waren also als wir und alle wiederbelebt haben dauerhaft im Kampf, d.h. kein Bufffood und rezzen etc. Ich schreib ihn also an:
"Danke fürs buggen..." (Er wusste, dass der Kampf durch Unsichtbarkeit buggt)
Er: "Lol hdf"
Spieler ignoriert euch.


Naja...


----------



## Fragilia (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte mal ne ganz andere frage...

Wo kann man denn nachschauen, wer einen auf der ignore-liste hat?


----------



## Gron83 (12. Mai 2009)

Fragilia schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne ganz andere frage...
> 
> Wo kann man denn nachschauen, wer einen auf der ignore-liste hat?


Direkt nachschauen kann man nirgends. Du merkst es, wenn du jemanden anschreibst und im Chat erscheint, dass dich der Spieler ignoriert.


----------



## firehawk14 (12. Mai 2009)

Fragilia schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne ganz andere frage...
> 
> Wo kann man denn nachschauen, wer einen auf der ignore-liste hat?


Durch anschreiben...

ne ernsthaft, so eine Funktion gibts nicht, und wenn mich einer auf Igno hat dann zu Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## locke82 (12. Mai 2009)

Mal anders rum:

Ich spiele ja nun auch schon ein paar Tage länger. Da grade frische 80 und gehe mit ner Randomgroup Archa10 zum ersten mal. Es dropt auch gleich die T7 Brust für Hunter. Da hatte ich ja eh DICKES Need drauf und war auch noch der einzige Hunter in der Gruppe. Also hab ich mein Need auch im Chat verkündet. Auf einmal meinte einer "Mach doch einfach Random 10". Ein weiterer Stimmte ihm zu und der PM hat das dann auch noch tatsächlich gemacht. Als ich dann meinen Unmut darüber verkündete, auch darüber, daß die Brust ein Mage bekommen hat (zur Erinerung: da stand JÄGER dran) wurde ich dann geflamed, es wäre ja unfair, daß ich die einfach so bekomme, nur weil ich Hunter bin.

Die 3 waren dann die Entjungferung meiner Ignore Liste.


----------



## Redryujin (12. Mai 2009)

Was ich auch schlimm sind die perversen CHars die die sexuell belästigen wollen. Wie ihr glaubt mir nicht dann klickt unten auf meinen Signaturlink ins Forum und geht da auf die Sabbelbox und klickt da auf WoW und sexuelle belästigung da ist der Beweis voll und ganz.

Manche glauben ja nicht was man schreibt.

Das ist für mich ein grund zum ignorieren oder Ticket schreiben und nicht über irgendwelche Gegenstände die nichts wert sind.


----------



## Panaku (12. Mai 2009)

man landet heut zu tage wegen jeder kleinigkeit auf der ignore

nobelgartenfest:

ich bin am eier sammeln (klingenhügel) es sind noch ca 10 andere da, wie es üblich ist schnappt man sich immer mal wieder gegenseitg die eier weg was aber in meinen augen nicht weiter schlimm ist. Nachdem ich schon eine weile am sammeln war kommt es dazu das sich meine "sammel-route" mit der eines kriegers des öfteren mehrmals hintereinander kreuzt und ich die ersten 6-7 male den kürzeren gezogen habe es passiert das ich das ei bekomme. Ohne jetzt jemand beleidigen/ärgern zu wollen sondern nur aus freude darüber das ich das ei bekommen hab und das mir nur noch 5 eier zum titel fehlen schreib ich einfach mal, :

ich :"hehe, diesmal hab ich das ei bekommen^^"
Er: vielen dank auch

ca. 2 wochen später steh ich in dalaran und es fehlt uns noch ein tank für vf und da steht eben dieser krieger der tank geskillt is auch bei der VF ich denke mir hey das is doch ein tank, kannst ja mal fragen ob der mitkommt: ... ignoriert euch.

nachdem ich ne weile gegrübelt habe woher ich diesen typ kenne und warum er mich ignoriert ist mir wieder das eingefallen was bei dem event passiert is, wenn der echt alle leute wegen so einer kleinigkeit auf igno setzt wird er bald eine volle liste haben


----------



## EisblockError (12. Mai 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> Durch anschreiben...
> 
> ne ernsthaft, so eine Funktion gibts nicht, und wenn mich einer auf Igno hat dann zu Recht
> 
> ...



Wäre auch nicht sinnvoll da man mit ihnen meist nichts zu tun haben will.


----------



## Knowme (13. Mai 2009)

Ich bin munter am Angeln in OG, wegen dem alten Fuchs, plötzlich lese Ich, wie noch Leute für Naxx 10er gesucht werden, Ich schreib den, der es im Chat geschrieben hat an, bekomme ein Invite, und werde prompt nach Dalaran gerufen, wegen Equipcheck. - Da Ich aber absolut kein Freund von so etwas bin, und mein Equip sowieso auf dem T7+ Niveau ist, schreibe Ich in den Raidchat, dass er mir entweder vertrauen soll, oder im Arsenal schauen soll, da Ich grad was besseres zu tun hatte. Der Raidleader akzeptierte es.
Ich dachte mir nichts weiter dabei, doch plötzlich steht einer aus dem Raid nebenmir, und "checkt" mein Equip. - Ich natürlich leicht verärgert mit der Angel in der Hand.. schreibe aber nichts. 
Plötzlich fragt der mich, was Ich denn für eine Waffe hätte. - Ich antworte nicht, und lege die Waffe nur an. Nach ca Einer Minute schreib Ich ihm.. "Und Detektiv Conan, darf Ich weiter angeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

". - Als Antwort kam, "rofl" -"willst du mich verarschen?" -"gimp ey". Ich lach mir natürlich einen ab, und freu mich schon gleich ins TS zu kommen, und zu hören wie er sich aufregt.
Naja, es vergingen ca5Minuten in denen kein neuer in die Gruppe kam[wir waren zu 4t]. Plötzlich meldet sich unser Detektiv, und verkündet voller freude, er würde mich auf ignore packen, weil ich so "lolig" sei. :/ - Und dabei hatte Ich mit dieser Person vorher garantiert nichts zu tun. 


Um ehrlich zu sein, verstehe Ich bis heute nicht, warum er sich so auf den Schlips getreten fühlte und mich auf ignore gepackt hat.


----------



## Livien (13. Mai 2009)

Heute Abend noch ist mir da auch noch was passiert, dieser Thread kommt ja wie gerufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , also:

Ich halte ja nicht viel von rnd hc.'s, aber hab mal gedacht "Ach was soll's"...also ab in HdB rein.
Alle gehen in die Inze rein, die noch nonhero war, also wartete ich, bis sie selbst drauf kamen. 
Und nach schon 1 Minute heult der Tank rum:,,Heiler, mach mal hinne Alter!" 
Ich:,,Der Heiler wartet nur, bis ihr auf Hero stellt"...*Stille....

Beim ersten Boss hatt'sch nen dc *grml...komme ich wieder online, leider wipe.
Tank:,,Heala, das war aber jetzt ned ned"(<<man beachte die Schreibweise)

Und ehm joa...Dumm gelaufen mit dem dc, aber kann man ja schlecht was gegen machen, sofern es selten ist, und man den Internetanbieter nicht zu flamen braucht^^.
Also hab ich das erstmal wieder ignoriert. Zwieschen durch redetet er manchmal noch von seinen ganzen stolzen 32k Leben, wie "imba" er doch sei, da habe ich mir erstmal auch nur meins gedacht, 32k Leben sind durchschnittlich denke ich mal, hat wenig mit "imba" zu tun, eher peinlich damit zu pralen, aber nun gut, ich schweife vom Thema ab.

Beim Trash nach dem 3.Boss. Sind ja schon ganz lustig, und macht Spaß gegen zu heilen. Aufjedenfall wenn der Tank mal kurz vom Selbstlob runterkam musste er mal dies, mal das nörgeln, und alle sollten immer brav in ihm stehen, sodass wir auch ja die patrollierenden Harpunentypen nicht pullen (Ja vorallem bei den Zwergen, die alle totgewirbelt hätten). Nungut, vllt war's so nah nicht gemeint. Aber lass mir von so einem nicht befehligen, wo ich beim Trash zu stehen habe, und auch wenn ne 2.Gruppe gepullt gewesen wäre...Wayne?!. Sofern der Heiler sich einschätzen kann, was er alles heilen kann ist das Schnuppe. Und ich war der Heiler, und würde mich über so einem Schwierigkeitsschub eher noch freuen.

Und dann, oh noez!!!!!1111eins:Ich habe eine 2.Gruppe gepullt, und jetzt kommt das genialste. Anstatt, dass der Depp mal getankt hatte, flamte der den /p total voll mit sowas bekloppten wie:
,,BOAH ALTA EY;WAS HAB ICH GESAGT MANN?!"
,,immer bei mir stehen omg!"
,,wassn n00b alta, zu doof um zu lesen oder wat ey, son n00b"

<<So in etwa, und das schrieb der Kerl während der Vergelter Pala und teils der Jäger tanken mussten, also echt mal. Anstatt mal zu tanken flamen *thumbs up.

Und ich bin in solche Inzen, wenn ich mal rmd gehen sollte immer ruhig, da denk ich mir meinen Teil zu sowas. Aber dieses Rummgemecker ging ja meistenteil gegen mich. Klar, mache sicher auch Fehler und dann sollte man in diesem Zeitpunkt kritikfähig sein, aber diese Geschichte hier?....Also ne, auf 180 war ich. Und nach dieser Trashgruppe hab ich mich dann auch mal zu Wort gemeldet, und schwupps!
*Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt*...Naja, ihm danach noch i.-was geschrieben habe ich nicht, war mir zu niveaulos, aber kann mir glaube ich denken, dass er mich auf Igno gesetzt hat.

Mir tat das leid für die Dd's, da diese jetzt kurz vor Loken standen ohne Heiler (Wenn die nicht wären, hätte ich sowieso schon längst geleavt, nur noch anstandhalber der dd's wegen geblieben).

Aber was soll's, noch danach etwas mit den Dd's geplaudert, was das doch für ein komischer selbstverliebter Kautz war, und die Laune ging wieder etwas hoch.

Ich kann's verstehen, dass ein Großteil sich diese Geschichte sowieso nicht durchlesen wird, da sie doch...ziemlich lang geworden ist, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch Fazit:Rnd Inzen auf eigene Gefahr!

Gut Nacht, mfg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (13. Mai 2009)

Ach ihr seid doch alle doof..../ignore  ;-)


----------



## Larmina (13. Mai 2009)

Livien schrieb:


> Ich kann's verstehen, dass ein Großteil sich diese Geschichte sowieso nicht durchlesen wird, da sie doch...ziemlich lang geworden ist, sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Habs gelesen und erinnert mich an diverse Heilerlebnisse die ich schon hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber eher mit DDs die dauernd aggro ziehen. Da ich immer mit Tanks aus meiner FL unterwegs bin kippen die dann mit schööööner Regelmäßigkeit um...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auf Tausend ignore-listen und das nichtnur in Wow.

Aber es stört mich nicht,weil ich weiß,welche Leute mich darauf packen und was das für Gestalten sind.
Sollang man sich im Recht weiß ist doch alles okay.


----------



## Alohajoe (13. Mai 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Sei doch froh, was besseres als auf deren Ignore Listen zu stehen kann dir eh nicht passieren.


Richtig. So kann es dir wenigstens nicht nochmal passieren, dass die Spacken dich anlabern. Wenn man die Stories hier so liest, kann man wirklich froh sein, von solchen Leuten verschont zu werden.


----------



## Hank Smith (13. Mai 2009)

Feremus schrieb:


> joa die hat hat man 5 leute .und das schlimme ist man muss die leute wegen bahnalen gründen drauf sätzen



Welcome @ignore. ^^"


----------



## Gron83 (13. Mai 2009)

> Ich kann's verstehen, dass ein Großteil sich diese Geschichte sowieso nicht durchlesen wird, da sie doch...ziemlich lang geworden ist, sry smile.gif
> 
> Jedoch Fazit:Rnd Inzen auf eigene Gefahr!



<-- *gelesen hat*

So etwas, denke ich, kommt immer wieder vor. Manche meinen, meckern sei besser als handeln. Naja, da musst du dir keinen Kopf machen, derartige Exemplare gibt es immer wieder mal.
Egal ob in der Gruppe der Tanks, DD oder Heiler. Ein "Man beachte das Leuchten über meinen begnadeten Haupte" - Typus kommt in jeder Gruppierung mal vor. Selber hab ich auch schon 
einige erlebt. Vom Über-DD (zumindest meinten die dies immer) bis zum Tank, bei dem immer die anderen Schuld waren war das meiste sicher schon dabei. Aber auch wenn es manchmal
Nerven kostet, machen solche Erlebnisse einen random-run doch immer wieder mal interessant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hank Smith (13. Mai 2009)

Gierdre schrieb:


> Also, ich muss gestehen, bei mir landet leicht mal Jemand auf der ignore-Liste...
> 
> - hab schon oft erlebt, dass ich wegen irgendwas angewispert werde um irgendwo mitzukommen. Wenn ich dann sage: "sry, keine Zeit" und im Anschluß beschimpft werde, dann drück ich auf "ignore", denn das muss ich mir nun wirklich nicht geben...
> 
> ...



Richtig so!

In meinem Job muss ich mich damit abfinden wenn einer einfach ein Arsch oder zu dumm ist, in meiner Freizeit sicher nicht, da suche ich mir aus mit wem ich mich abgebe. In meinem Freundeskreis bin ich dafür bekannt das meine Ignorelist schnell wächst, und ich bon stolz drauf. xD

400 dps DD's in Naxx oder nicht Kritimmune Tanks z.B. sind eine Frechheit, mit denen will ich garnicht mehr spielen, oder etwas zutun haben. Und wenn ich dann das gelaber höre "Hey, jeder ist mal angefangen..." FUCK angefangen, Level 80 - ACHTZIG... Ich meine ein Jäger mit 397 dps in Naxx, da mache ich mehr mit gebrochenen Fingern und Bluescreen, was hat der gemacht? Gespuckt? Oder Tankkrieger die ein riesen Geschrei machen weil man es für sinnvoller hält, das man einem Schurken die Lederschulter gibt, ich frag mich echt was für Leute da rumlaufen.

Auch heisse Ignore Kandidaten:

- "Zieh mich Bettler" in jeder erdenklichen Form - Spielt selber verdammt...
- Goldbettler
- Fremde die irgendwas geschenkt wollen
- Leute die erwarten das man als Magier zu ihnen hinkommt um ein Portal nach sonstwo zu machen

Versteht das nicht falsch, ich bin ein sehr hilfsbereiter Mensch und meine Freunde auf dem Server bekommen alles was ich herstellen kann für umsonst, ich helfe ihnen überall bei und gehe auch gerne da 20x in den Nexus die Weihnachtsmütze farmen damit jeder Twink sie hat, so ist es ja nicht. Aber ich muss mich nicht verscheissern lassen. Ich bin sicher auch bei sehr vielen auf Ignore, was mich aber nicht weiter kratzt, da meine Freundesliste voll ist und ich überall hinkomme wo ich will und das mit einer Menge Spass.

Wobei ich nicht jeden ignoriere indem ich ihn auf ignore setze. Leute die meinen sie kommen nur mit wenn sie dies oder das bekommen wenn es dropt, die bleiben aus meiner Gruppe draussen. Es gibt keine Lootzusagen. Vorhin hat in einer Ini das gedropt warum ich eigentlich nur da war (und es war meine Gruppe), der andere würfelt mehr, bekommt es, und gut, gehe ich die Tage wieder rein. Lustigerweise hatte er vorher das selbe an wie ich, war also berechtigt sein need. ;-)

Oder "Suchen DD's für Kammer 25 - bitte keine Jäger" - Na da nehme ich die Einladung doch mal an, guck mir die Gruppe an, 22 Leute drinnen, Raidleader Jäger - kein weiterer Jäger. Bin ich dann auch wieder raus, denn mit solchen Leuten will ich garnicht spielen. Ich habe einen Obsi Raid mit meiner Magierin aufgemacht und da waren 9 (!!!) Magier in der Gruppe. Und? Ist mir doch so egal.

Bei mir sind viele auf Ignore und ich sicher auch bei vielen, aber wie oben schon geschrieben, ist mir das egal, ich suche mir die Leute aus mit denen ich spiele, und die meisten kenne ich inzwischen auch schon ausserhalb von WoW.

Ich warte lieber nochmal 30 Min. auf einen Tank oder Heiler bervor ich irgendein Arsch mitnehme das sich für unersetzlich hält.

Vorallem habe ich ein recht gutes Gedächtnis. Ich weiss mit wem ich schonmal irgendwo war, und wenn mir da nicht blödes zu einfällt weiss ich derjenige ist ok, aber andersrum eben auch.

Mich meinte einer zu beschimpfen weil ich mit 50 in Tausendwinter war, dabei habe ich da schon entweder ein Geschütz auf einem Fahrzeug (mein Bruder ist gefahren, skype inkl.) oder auf einem Turm bedient. Frecheit das ich da bin und das auf eine richtig miese Art. (Aber warum sollte ich da nicht sein? Mit Fahrzeuggeschütz oder Turm habe ich da so manchen aus den Latschen geholt, und es ist ja nicht so das sich mein sterben negativ auswirkt wie im AV z.B., mache halt nur keinen one-on-one Schaden).

Am nächsten Tag Naxx25 Invite mit meiner Grossen - ratet mal wen ich NICHT mitgenommen habe. xD


----------



## Ekkiman (13. Mai 2009)

Wer von euch auf Baelgun spielt:

Ich habe es schon geschafft bei Nameless auf der Ignore-Liste zu landen. 

Und zwar damals, als es noch keinen offiziellen SNG-Channel gab, sondern der Channel privat war. Dort hatte ich dann die Moderatorenrechte und da Nameless den Channel ständig mit irgendeinem Scheiss zugemüllt hat (So wie heute den Handelschannel) habe ich ihm einfach die Schreibrechte entzogen. /w ignore...xD


----------



## Dabow (13. Mai 2009)

Feremus schrieb:


> joa die hat hat man 5 leute .und das schlimme ist man muss die leute wegen bahnalen gründen drauf sätzen



Dich müssten man anhand deiner Rechtschreibung auch drauf -" sätzen " ...


----------



## StilleQuelle (13. Mai 2009)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Wer von euch auf Baelgun spielt:
> 
> Ich habe es schon geschafft bei Nameless auf der Ignore-Liste zu landen.
> 
> Und zwar damals, als es noch keinen offiziellen SNG-Channel gab, sondern der Channel privat war. Dort hatte ich dann die Moderatorenrechte und da Nameless den Channel ständig mit irgendeinem Scheiss zugemüllt hat (So wie heute den Handelschannel) habe ich ihm einfach die Schreibrechte entzogen. /w ignore...xD




abgesehen davon, dass namecalling eig. verboten ist... 
muss ich dir leider zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er spammt wirklich den /2 zu... ich wünschte, ich könnte Schreibrechte für den /2 entziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalrogh (13. Mai 2009)

Verrat mir deinen Server dann darfst Du auch auf meine... einfach nur so...
Du Würstchen...


----------



## Galain (13. Mai 2009)

... als mich jemand für eine Instanz fragte, wieviel DPS ich mache und ich antwortete: "Wo kann man das nachsehen?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodlYy (13. Mai 2009)

Gierdre schrieb:


> Also, ich muss gestehen, bei mir landet leicht mal Jemand auf der ignore-Liste...
> 
> - hab schon oft erlebt, dass ich wegen irgendwas angewispert werde um irgendwo mitzukommen. Wenn ich dann sage: "sry, keine Zeit" und im Anschluß beschimpft werde, dann drück ich auf "ignore", denn das muss ich mir nun wirklich nicht geben...
> 
> ...




zu der Chinafarmersache, whispert mich Gestern ein Spieler an mit "Bist du noch da?" an, ich überlege wer das sein könnte und schreibe zurück "Ja bin da, wer bist du?", Daraufhin der übliche chinafarmer dreck, von wegen wollen gold kaufen, +nehmen icq nummer auf icq: xXxXxxX, ..war leicht genervt und amüsiert zugleich, naja glaube habe den aber nicht auf ignore gepackt, sowieso, pack eh nie leute auf ignore, einfach zu faul <.<


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. Mai 2009)

Bei uns gibts viele erwachsene Kiddies, die sich für ja so erwachsen halten, die keinen spaß und nicht den geringsten spam im handel ertragen... und einen dann sofort auf igno setzen...


----------



## Geowin (13. Mai 2009)

Hihi - also auf mm gibts ne kleine Gemeinde die grundsätzlich so ab mitternacht im 2 aktiv ist - nur spammen wir so gehaltvoll das es den meisten lesern spass macht.

Auf meiner Ignoreliste stehen 4 Leute, und die zurecht wegen untragbarem sozialverhalten, 2 davon wegen äusserungen betreffs der ideologie die hier in deutschland zwischen 1933-1945 vertreten wurde. Falls ich auf ignorlisten stehen sollte kratzt es mich nicht wirklich, da ich weiss das ich mir nichts hab zuschulde kommen lassen hab das ein ignore rechtfertigen würde.

Allerdings sollten sich einige Spieler mal darüber nachdenken warum sie jemanden auf ignore setzen und sich fragen ob sie auch gerne so behandelt werden würden. Ein "normaler" umgangston würde hier wirklich manchen besser zu gesicht stehn


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2009)

Ich finds immer lustig das die Leute immer denken es is eine Bestrafung xD

ich mein.... wenn mich irgend ein Trottel auf Igno packt, *so what?*

Ich denke da immer die glauben das wird von Blizard regestriert und der Ignorierte muss mit Strafen rechnen >_<


----------



## Sukie (13. Mai 2009)

Hatte sowas letztens auch ...

Bin mit ner Grp in Ahn Kahet gewesen.. der Tank hielt schon bei einer Mobgruppe kaum etwas aus... ich als Healer hab ihn aber bei ca. 3-4 Mobs noch halbwegs hochgeheilt bekommen... dann pullt er auf einmal 2 Gruppen zusammen.. ich mir einen abgehealt.. Tank natürlich gestorben -> Whipe...

Ich : Sag ma, warum pullst du 2 Gruppen? hast doch die Pat gesehen, die da umher gewatschelt is
Tank : Wat?
Ich : du hast 2 Gruppen gepullt! Das hälst du nicht stand!
Tank : Son quatsch..

erster verlässt die gruppe, wegen des tanks.. 2 .. und ich dann ebenso....

Whisper vom Tank : Assi Healer
Tank ignoriert euch...

ende vom lied xD


----------



## Mitzy (13. Mai 2009)

Ignore und ich, hui… Ich hab´s geschafft, auf lvl 10 zu Anfang von WoW bei so vielen auf der ignore zu sein, dass es einen Angst machen könnte. Naja, fangen wir mit meinen „Top“s an.
Vorweg- ich habe auf 60 mein T0 farmen wollen und habe (gezählte) 1352 runs gebraucht, bis ich alles hatte…

Platz 5:
Scholomance, der T0 Helm vom Paladin droppte. Ich freute mich wie ein kleines Kind, damals war es noch die 10er Version und der andere Paladin brauchte den Helm nicht mehr. Also mache ich Bedarf- und auf einmal macht es der Magier auch.
Gemurmel im TS… Auf meine Frage, was das soll, kam ein „lol, der is besser als meiner fu** up boon.“
Da war ich dann auch schon auf der ignore.

Platz 4:
Mein Name ist ja nicht gerade männlich- außer man weiß, wie er ausgesprochen wird, und sieht, dass dort kein „ie“ ist, weshalb man nicht „Mietzie“ sagen kann…
Nun, jmd. machte im whisp mit mir RP, auf einmal fing er an, er wolle RL Bilder von mir. Darauf meinte ich nur, man kenne sich herzlich wenig, ich tu´s nicht.
Als ich Ihm dann noch sagte, ich sei ein Kerl- es stellte sich heraus, dass er auch ein Kerl ist (wobei ich mich bis heute frage, wie man von „Die Geißel ist böse“- RP auf „Zu mir oder zu dir“- RP kommt). Tja- da war der Kerl dann böse und ich auf der ignor.

Platz 3:
Ich werde per Ninja invite in eine Gruppe für Stratholme geholt und nachdem ich sage, ich hätte den Schlüssel, waren alle glücklich.
Als ich dann hin war, musste ich kurz afk- mein Kater hatte sich die Pfote verletzt und hat es trotzdem irgendwie geschafft, raus zu kommen- also hinterher.
Als ich nach ca. 5min zurück kam, war ein schönes „lolboon öffne ma die tür du noob“- ca. 5 bis 7 Mal. Ich sagte zwar, ich bin afk, aber was soll´s.
Ich sagte nur „re“, mache die Tür auf- und werde mit den Worten „welcome on my ignore list“ gekickt.

Platz 2:
Ich mache RP mit der Frau von meinem damaligen Raidleiter, werde aus dem Raid geschmissen und auf die ignore von Ihm gesetzt, weil ich angeblich seine Frau angemacht habe (ohja- es war schon immer mein Traum, mit einer netten, 48-jährigen Frau zusammen zu kommen, die 3 Kinder hat). Die Ursache war die Aussage: „Beim heiligen Licht, diese verfluchte Hitze hier ist mir ein Gräuel, wir sollten endlich den Feuerlord besiegen…“

Platz 1:
Ich sage im TS, man solle den Tank (einen bestimmten) heilen, der kippt gleich um… Dies drückte ich in den Worten „Heilt <Name vom Tank>!“. Daraufhin wurde ich als Nazi bezeichnet, auf die ignore geschmissen und gekickt.

Die ignore ist das normale Mittel. Das schönste ist- vor kurzem wollte wer in meinen Naxx 25er Raid, welchen ich aufbaue. Er schrieb mich zig mal an, ich solle Ihm antworten… Nun, ich war auf seiner ignore list. Ich konnte sehen, was er schreibt- aber nicht antworten… Als er meinte „lol, noob ich pack dich auf die ignore“, kam erstmal nix… Nach nicht mal einer Minute „Du bist schon auf meiner ignore… Ups….-.-“


----------



## Dabow (13. Mai 2009)

Es gibt immer Spieler wie diese ... das ist normal ! Mach dir nichts drauß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt schließlich genug Spieler auf einem Server


----------



## Alpax (13. Mai 2009)

Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> Feremus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > joa die hat hat man 5 leute .und das schlimme ist man muss die leute wegen bahnalen gründen drauf sätzen
> ...



/sign .... wie wärs mit durchlesen bevor man auf "Antwort hinzufügen" klickt oO


----------



## Thewizard76 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich wurde auch mal angewispert ob ich jemanden durch das Verlies ziehe da ich aber etwas anderes vor hatte sagte ich freundlich nein.
Daraufhin meinte derjenige "Du Wichser willst mich nur nicht ziehen".
Ich habe darauf hin ein Ticket geschrieben.
Ca 10 min später(ja es kann auch so schnell gehen) habe ich mit einem GM da rüber gesprochen.
Noch mal 5 min später kam von dem Spieler wieder ein wisper "Jetzt hast du Wichser mich auch noch bei einem GM angeschissen"
Daraufhin hatte mich der GM angeschrieben das ich mir über diesen Spieler keine Gedanken mehr machen muss weil er jetzt einen Perma Bann kriegt wegen Verstoßes gegen die Blizzard Richtlinien weil er den Chat weiter verfolgt hatte.
So etwas nenne ich mal konsequntes durchsetzen der Richtlinien.


----------



## Alpax (13. Mai 2009)

Fimbul! schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass ca 75% der Sachen hier ausgedacht sind.



Garantiert nicht ... weil so ziemlich jedem das schonmal passiert ist .. auch ich bin da keine Ausnahme

Gleich vorweg das für mich schlimmste mal .. hab einen auf der Freundesliste .. schon seit classic zeiten
... ich war Random Naxx ... wir wipten bei Heigan .. ich flüster ihn an (er selbst war net im raid sondern in dala) .. omg es gibt immer noch leute die Heigan net raffen ^^ ...

darauf er: was interessiert mich des .. nervt net ...

ich... sry wusste net das du schlecht drauf bist 

Spieler ignoriert euch

Dabei kenne ich den schon seit classic und wir haben uns immer gut verstanden ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



==========================

Und jetzt die wirklich lustigen: ^^

Mage Twink:
Er: Mach Portal nach Shatt!
Ich: Wie lautet das Zauberwort?
Er: wtf was fürn Zauberwort ... mach portal!
Ich: Bitte
Er: Was ... ach verpiss dich junge
Ich: lol?
Spieler ignoriert euch

Er: Kannst mir Wasser herzaubern?
Ich: von mir aus
<Zaubere das Wasser her und gebe es ihm>
Er: Hey das stellt ja nur xxxx Mana wieder her (Ich weiss netmehr welcher Rang das war)
Ich: Sry das is das beste was ich kann.
Er: omg noob
Ich: sry ...
Spieler ignoriert euch

Er: Kannst uns BRT ziehen
Ich: Ich bin Mage und relativ schlecht equipped ... 
Er: Kannst uns BRT ziehen
Ich: (*zorn*) .. NEIN
Er: Ey reg dich net so auf ... hab ja nur gefragt
Ich: Ich hab gesagt mein Equip reicht net
Spieler ignoriert euch

und dann noch mein Main .. FERAL Druide (Tank)

Er: Bock auf HDB hc brauchen noch heal
Ich: Sry bin Feral
Er: Für was gibts dualskillung?
Ich: Ich bin Tank und dualskillung is dd (Katze)
Er: Du hast das Prinzip net verstanden .. du musst dualskillung heal nehmen ..
Ich: Ich MUSS heal nehmen .. wo steht das
Er: Das is so
Ich: Hab ich aber net sry...
Er: Ja dann skill um omg .. wir haben net ewig Zeit
Ich: Ich hab kein Healequip ausserdem warum sollte ich
Er: Omg ... es gibt soviele noobs ... welcome to ignore

... Tja .. also für alle dies nicht wissen .. man MUSS als zweitskillung heal nehmen! (Ich wusste das nämlich nicht *schäm*)


----------



## viehdieb (13. Mai 2009)

Ich stand mal in good old undercity vor dem Ah und hab ein wenig gehandelt. Da kam plötzlicherweise ein Anflüstern eines Spielers auf Level 7 (oder so ähnlich), welcher sich bei der Namensgebung keine Mühe gegeben hat.

Hier die genaue Wiedergabe des Anflüsterns: 1g plz!!!

Ich hab diesem Anliegen in höflicher Art und Weise (anders als der Bittsteller) nicht entsprochen. Wenn man nicht mal nett fragen kann hat man bei mir keine Chance, da gibts nicht mal ein Portal dafür.

Gut er gab sich mit diesem Nein nicht zufrieden. Also hab ich angefangen ihm Tipps zu geben, wie man an Gold indiesem Spiel kommt. Während er immer weiter um Gold bittete. Irgendwann sagte er, dass er doch nur das weiße Hemd für den Erfolg Nobelgartenfest im AH kaufen will. Ich war inzwischen generft und sagte "Du bekommst von mir nix".

Dann kam ein nettes "/ignore meinname" angeflüstert. War mir dann auch recht. Das hätten wir auch ohne 10 minütiges Geplapper haben können.  

Es kommt schon mal vor, dass ich "Goldbettlern" was gebe. Allerdings nur, wenn davor eine vernünftige Konversation stattgefunden hat und ein guter Grund genannt wurde, warum er das Gold braucht (evtl. Reittiere und was weiß ich sonst noch). Ein Level 7 Char der den Nobelgartenfesterfolg machen will, gehört da nicht dazu, zumal das Hemd auch in den Eiern droppt.


----------



## Freakwave (13. Mai 2009)

Mir ist es nur 1 x passiert das ich auf ignore kam.

Es war der Dunkelmond Jahrmarkt und ich habe einen Spieler der anderen Fraktion getötet. Daraufhin einer aus meiner Fraktion - "Das gibt ignore" - ich: "Warum?" - .... spieler ignoriert euch...

ansonsten kams bei mir noch nicht vor

lg

FW


----------



## Darkdamien (13. Mai 2009)

meines wissens steh ich auch nur einmal auf ignore, und zwar mit meinem mage.
kurz vor wotlk war doch dieses ghul event. naja ich steh in og, auf einmal greift mich ne horde von ghul ans, ich erstmal frostnova und paar mal blizzard hinterher, alle tot. dann bekomm nen whisper "was soll des? lass uns halt den spass mit dem event" und bevor ich antworten konnte war ich schon auf ignore...

naja war mir auch ziemlich egal, musste sogar ein bisschen lachen :-D


----------



## Foobär (13. Mai 2009)

höhö nette Stories. 
Ein guter Grund ist auch, jemandem in Zul'Farrak den Trossaushärter zu "stehlen" (der ja für jeden lootbar ist).
"ey du klaust mein Loot, noch einmal und du fliegst" "??? äh was bitte? wir haben doch plündern als gruppe." *2min später* "schon wieder!!!" *aus der gruppe geflogen + beidseitiges ignore*


----------



## nitro76 (13. Mai 2009)

oh man ich könnte den thraid hir voll packen  ich mein ich hau keinen shcnell auf die ignor aber leider ist die liste größer als die fl.. obwohl ich regelmässig die liste lösch 


zb gestern:

TU is daly

ich komm on ninja inv 
Ich: hi was geht?
leader: Tu daly?
ich: als was dd oder heal?
leader: heal
ichk
wir machen die ersten gruppen
dan sagt der leader er möge die erfolge machen ich sagte ich hab zwar alle aber mach gerne mit
so erster boss 
ich erklä ihnen wie das gemacht wird d.h. wir 2 hunter hatten haben die den dicken auf den tank geschoßen..
die ddler schießen ihn auf  30%... 25% ... 20% ich sag he last ihn am leben
10%.. tot 

dan der mage warum pullt ihr den schon??

ich sag he da steht noch einer fürn erfolg hol denschnell!! gleiches spiel.

na ja boss down kein erfolg 
mage: aso ihr wolltet den erfolg 
ich: ja darum habe ich den ja vorhin 3 min erklärt
mage: da war ich warscheinlich abgelenkt
ich; aber ok schreiben?
mage: ja sry
ich:na ja ok fehler passiern

skadi:

ok wir laufen  vor holen 5 harpunen ich verfeck weil der tank beimm reseten der erste is und die anchkommenen adds ned tannkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich nahms mit humor 

nachm rezzen (also reinlaufen)
pullen wir noch mal resseten ihn 

mage: weis hir eigentlich einer was wir hir machen?
gruppe: DEN ERFOLG WIE BESPROCHEN
mage: na dan is ja gut

wir laufen nachm reseten rein..
hunter hatten harpunen ich erklär ihnen die schuß reihenfolge
ich: ok verstande?
hunter:ja
ich: ok dan kan der mage pullen
in dem moment wo ich auf enter dreht sich der hunter um und rasst wie ein gestochener Taure zur kanone!
1ne Harpune 2 Harpunen ....

2ter hunter: jetzt hast keine mehr oder?
1ter hunter: ne!
ich: Oo ämm wie wärs wennst das machst wenn da boss da ist?
1ter: aso..

na ja ohne erfolg

wir pullen 

im kampf frag ich: haben wir di ezwei harpunen schon?
1ter hunter: was? nochmal?
ich: ja 
1ter: ok 
ich: sagt es vorm pull das wir uns aufteilen

ca 15 sec später bam Boss da tank spotet aber mage 20%
ich heal ihn hab aber add aggro

ich: hab aggro vomm gang!
nichts passeiert 
naja hott ich mich hald durch
Zack wirbelt der boss noch mal wipe ende im gelände...

na ja alle laufen ich stell noch addons am ini portal ein ( eigentlich wolte ich leaven hab aber kein menü bekommen beim klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
dan sind alle nach ca 5 min wiede beim boss... sage ich alle? ne der mage natürlich ned

mage: he "hir name von mir"
ich: ja?
mage: was is mit rezzen?
ich: mama gab dir beine!
gruppe: jo alle sind gelaufen
mage: ihr seit doch spasten! der healer muss immer rezzen gleub ihr ich lauf die ganze ini durch??

danach packte er sein ganzen flame pool aus....

ich sagte nur noch sry gruppe aber so wird das nichts... wollte keine 2 stunden di eini machen /p leave
tank: he verstäh ich 
ich: sry nochmal
mage: du bist docch n 834/)&(/&%%/ &(&)(&)( und deine %%/&% f/)(&/  ich &/&((%&/!!
ich erspar euch die genauen worte...

na ja ich sagte : Welcom on ignore 
war die ganze zeit im ts mit der gilde und die sagten das du so lang da drin bleibst! wie war der name des magier??
ich sagte ihnen den namen
dan muss es bei ihm so ausserhen

Gleader: a so benimmst du dich gegen unserer gilde? welcom on ignor!
1GMember: Welcom on ignor
2GMember: Welcom on ignor
3GMember: Welcom on ignor
4GMember: Welcom on ignor
5GMember: Welcom on ignor
6GMember: Welcom on ignor
7GMember: Welcom on ignor
8GMember: Welcom on ignor
9GMember: Welcom on ignor
10GMember: Welcom on ignor
aus...

in ca 3 monaten is er wieder runter mal sehen ob ich ihn wieder treffe und er gelernt hat.

wollt ihr mehr? ich hab leider mehr solche begebnungen ninja raid Pm looter
need haben und dan im ah verticken usw....


----------



## dergrossegonzo (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn einer einen aufs übelste beleidigt kann man ja ein Ticket schreiben.

_(Aber anscheinend passiert da Null - sonst würden sich einige nicht so viel
rausnehmen - grad was man manchmal im /bg lesen muss - aua)
_
Kann ich so einen eigentlich auch anzeigen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur mal so Interesse halber. Im echten Leben geht das ja auch und sowas 
kann *echt teuer* werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (13. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Okay.. Das nehm ich dir jetzt übel



na, mal im ernst: was soll man denn als spieler denken wenn da jemand seinen jäger hasuke nennt und sein pet naruto, pîkachù oder shônenai? klar, denkt man da zuerst an die RTL2-nachmittags-kids! wer über 18, 20, 24 oder 28 ist und so einen namen wählt, sollte sich vielleicht im vorfeld überlegen wie er von anderen spielern gesehen und behandelt werden möchte.



Nasiria schrieb:


> Was die Leute aber immer als "Kiddies" bezeichnen ist schlimm... aber dieses Wort kommt im Allgemeinen auch nur von PvP-Servern und wurde in geringem Maße auf PvE übertragen... zumeist sind es wirklich die "Erwachsenen" Menschen, die sich total albern verhalten, auch wenn Jüngere gerne impulsiver sind, jedoch selten so beleidigend... aber naja, was will man dagegen machen, die Gesellschaft verroht ohnehin immer mehr und der Intellekt geht einfach flöten.



der begriff hat sich halt so eingebürgert, egal ob der spieler 11 oder 31 ist. wer sich kindisch/albern verhält bekommt diesen beinamen (zu recht) aufgedrückt. wir können ja hier mal ne umfrage starten wie wir solche leute in zukunft nennen wollen. leider fallen mir spontan keine ein, die nett klingen sondern nur sowas wie nerven4rsch, sp4ck0, 3selk1nd oder gumm1d03del und 13375P34KK1DD0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (13. Mai 2009)

Vor langer langer Zeit passierte folgendes...
Klein-Lari, Hexenmeister Level 20, sitzt vor der BSF und wartete auf die Gruppe, kommt ein Schurke Level 19 an.
"duel?"
"öhm, ich warte nur auf meine gruppe"
"hast wol schis wa?"
Kurz sein Equip angeguckt, feurige Waffe, durchweg blau etc. pp. Twink eben.
"ja dann komm, gönn ich dir den spaß"

Duell beginnt, er kriegt richtig dick vors Fressbrett.

"alter lass den scheiss fear weg!"
"soll ich vielleicht ganz stehen bleiben?"
"nochmal man..."
"du hattest dein duell und mit pvp-twink kläglich versagt"
"hahaha, du obernap!!1"

Und dann stand ich auf Ignore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazore (13. Mai 2009)

Chaosstep schrieb:


> Bei mir passierte letztens folgendes:
> 
> 2 40 mann schlachtgruppen warten auf 1k, von jeder klasse etwas dabei, es kam wie es kommen musste: einige der dks in meiner raidgrp fanden es wohl lustig dauercast auf ihre eisigen pfade zu machen. Das dabei dann die fps "ein wenig" leidet ist denen wohl anscheinend nicht klar. Nach einem kurzen Blick ins Kampflog (überaus nützlich in solchen situationen
> 
> ...


He deine Sig zerhaut mir das Layout. Muss dich wohl auf /igno?


----------



## Mitzy (13. Mai 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> na, mal im ernst: was soll man denn als spieler denken wenn da jemand seinen jäger hasuke nennt und sein pet naruto, pîkachù oder shônenai? klar, denkt man da zuerst an die RTL2-nachmittags-kids! wer über 18, 20, 24 oder 28 ist und so einen namen wählt, sollte sich vielleicht im vorfeld überlegen wie er von anderen spielern gesehen und behandelt werden möchte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... ich hab meinen Schurken Altaire genannt- aus dem Spiel Assasins Creed mit Altaïr :/ Keine Ahnung, ich fand das Spiel einfach so geil und musste mir gleich einen Schurken machen, als ich´s zum x-ten mal durch hatte.

Euh- mal so ´ne Frage am Rand, was soll dieses "1337" eigentlich bedeutet? Das die Zahlen Buchstaben sein sollen verstehe ich noch- aber was? Leei? Leet? oO


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (13. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Wir hatten einen berühmten Spieler auf unseren Server: Apollo, meckerte immer und war für eine Beleidigung gut,
> und er war definitiv älter als 18, dieses Vorurteil Kinder würden nur so drauf sein finde ich überzogen.
> Es gibt genug junge Menschen die sich besser benehmen können als manch ein Erwachsener




hihi den kenne ich auch noch,aber nur vom pvp,da haben wir den immer in den a... getreten^^


----------



## Larmina (13. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Hmm... ich hab meinen Schurken Altaire genannt- aus dem Spiel Assasins Creed mit Altaïr :/ Keine Ahnung, ich fand das Spiel einfach so geil und musste mir gleich einen Schurken machen, als ich´s zum x-ten mal durch hatte.
> 
> Euh- mal so ´ne Frage am Rand, was soll dieses "1337" eigentlich bedeutet? Das die Zahlen Buchstaben sein sollen verstehe ich noch- aber was? Leei? Leet? oO


Leet (von Elite) bedeutet das


----------



## Rygel (13. Mai 2009)

altaire kann man noch durchgehen lassen, finde ich. ist nicht unbedingt superkreativ, lässt aber nicht an ein bestimmtes alter denken.

wie larmina schon schreibt: leet/1337 kommt von elite (schau mal bei wiki.de/com rein!). wird aber heutzutage auch eher als kidditum gewertet. ich habe es in meinem beitrag nur verwendet um die schimpfwörter nicht richtig ausschreiben zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. bin da auch kein experte aber für die grundlegenden zahlen/buchstaben reicht es *G*. gibt auch tolle youtube-videos zum thema.


----------



## TheArea51 (13. Mai 2009)

Jup^^

Bin auf der Todeswache und zur Zeit sind dort Wirklich nur Trolle ähm Trottel unterwegs......die keine Ahnung haben aber einen vorschreiben wollen wie man Spielt und Ihren ersten Char nicht einmal beherschen!

....ich wünsche mir die gute alte 60er Zeit wieder Zurück oder zumindest das neveau der 70er 


Meine Ignor Liste ist bereits bei zwei Chars voll -.-


----------



## Larmina (13. Mai 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> altaire kann man noch durchgehen lassen, finde ich. ist nicht unbedingt superkreativ, lässt aber nicht an ein bestimmtes alter denken.
> 
> wie larmina schon schreibt: leet/1337 kommt von elite (schau mal bei wiki.de/com rein!). wird aber heutzutage auch eher als kidditum gewertet. ich habe es in meinem beitrag nur verwendet um die schimpfwörter nicht richtig ausschreiben zu müssen
> 
> ...


Das Original kommt ja aus der Zeit des kalten Krieges als die ersten PCs zum Nachrichten auf bestimmte Wörter scannen entwickelt wurden. Wenn man in Wörtern dann zum Beispiel das "O" durch eine "0" ersetzt hat konnten es die damaligen PCs nicht finden, der Empfänger konnte die Nachricht aber trotzdem recht gut lesen.

@ Über mir: Hab schonmal nen Draenei getroffen, der komplett verskillt war und auf meine wirklich freundlichen Verbesserugsvorschläge mit "FU ich weiß wie man den Char spielt ich war mit dem schon PreBC unterwegs also FU!!!!" <--- Rechtschreibfehler zum besseren Verständnis entfernt


----------



## Fusssi (13. Mai 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> der begriff hat sich halt so eingebürgert, egal ob der spieler 11 oder 31 ist. wer sich kindisch/albern verhält bekommt diesen beinamen (zu recht) aufgedrückt. wir können ja hier mal ne umfrage starten wie wir solche leute in zukunft nennen wollen. leider fallen mir spontan keine ein, die nett klingen sondern nur sowas wie nerven4rsch, sp4ck0, 3selk1nd oder gumm1d03del und 13375P34KK1DD0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe, ich wär für Pfosten und im bedarfsfalle auch VollPfosten!


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch mal angewispert ob ich jemanden durch das Verlies ziehe da ich aber etwas anderes vor hatte sagte ich freundlich nein.
> Daraufhin meinte derjenige "Du Wichser willst mich nur nicht ziehen".
> Ich habe darauf hin ein Ticket geschrieben.
> Ca 10 min später(ja es kann auch so schnell gehen) habe ich mit einem GM da rüber gesprochen.
> ...


Bitte keine GEschichten, GMS werden dir nie sagen das jemand nen Permaban gefressen hat... Das dürfen sie nichtmal >.>


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2009)

Lonelywòlf123 schrieb:


> Gehöre ich jetzt zu 1 oder 2? Werde zwar in sowas reingeritten aber falle eigentlich nicht auf.


Am Namen an zu dem ersteren.


----------



## Stupidea24 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich war mal zu BC Zeiten in der Festung der Stürme
Wir hatten dann einen Schmanen dabei, der als Verstärker dabei war.
Beim ersten Boss oder so sind wir dann gewiped, weil irgendwas schief gelaufen war (was genau weiß ich nicht mehr)
Auf jeden fall war es so, dass er sich bereits nach dem ersten Wipe wegen seiner Rüstung sorgen machte. Wir haben den dann wieder beruhigt und weiter gemacht. Aber das Glück war nicht auf unserer Seite, so dass wir diesmal am 2 Boss gewiped sind. Hm..
Was macht der Schamane?

"Meine ganze Rüstung geht kaputt"    oO Ich denke, WTF.
Er daraufhin geleavt und ich hab ihn angeschrieben wieso er denn nicht reppen geht. (Meiner Meinung nach war ihm nicht bewusste, dass man seine Rüstung reparieren kann)

Er: Spieler ignoriert euch



AHHHH ja....


----------



## Killerhexer (13. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ähh.. Hallo?
> Ich bin 17 und geh noch zur Schule..
> 
> Wer sagt denn bitte, dass nur Kinder nerven können?
> Und unreife Leute gibt's sowieso auf jedem Server.



Sehe ich genauso wie du nur weil man noch keine 18 Jahre alt ist, ist man noch lange nicht reif genug für WoW es gibt genug idioten und unreife spieler die älter als 18 Jahre sind und oh nein das sind keine kiddies...!!!


----------



## Mitzy (13. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Leet (von Elite) bedeutet das



Achso, danke dir. Man, da muss man erstmal durchsteigen- irgendwann antworte ich auch auf binäre Schreibweise.

1010 1111 1111 1010

Wrähähä… Oh man, nu fühl ich mich toll *müde lächel*



Rygel schrieb:


> altaire kann man noch durchgehen lassen, finde ich. ist nicht unbedingt superkreativ, lässt aber nicht an ein bestimmtes alter denken.
> (…)



Hey, es ist ein Schurke- ich muss also vom Klischee her zwischen 6 und 17 Jahre alt sein, und das Vokabular beschränkt sich auf “zomfg”, “lol”, “rofl” und “noob”.
An die lieben Schurken: Wer mir das glaubt, der ist wirklich einer..




Larmina schrieb:


> Das Original kommt ja aus der Zeit des kalten Krieges als die ersten PCs zum Nachrichten auf bestimmte Wörter scannen entwickelt wurden. Wenn man in Wörtern dann zum Beispiel das "O" durch eine "0" ersetzt hat konnten es die damaligen PCs nicht finden, der Empfänger konnte die Nachricht aber trotzdem recht gut lesen.
> 
> @ Über mir: Hab schonmal nen Draenei getroffen, der komplett verskillt war und auf meine wirklich freundlichen Verbesserugsvorschläge mit "FU ich weiß wie man den Char spielt ich war mit dem schon PreBC unterwegs also FU!!!!" <--- Rechtschreibfehler zum besseren Verständnis entfernt



Ja, dass weiß ich von meinem Ausbilder. Wobei es ein Fehler war, Ihn zu fragen- der schwelgte in Erinnerungen und erzählte dann auch noch von den Lochkarten und hassu nicht gesehen.
Ich finde es zumindest faszinierend… Heut zu Tage aber auch nervend.

Ein Draenei in Classic- hui, er hat einen NPC gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, ehrlich- ich helfe auch gerne, hatte gestern einen, der hat mich gefragt, wie man skilln sollte um zu lvln. Ich hab Ihm einfach mal (war Paladin) zu Tank/ Vergelter geraten, weil ich es nur so hörte. Selber hab ich Ihn damals auf heal hochgezogen *schulterzuck*
Als ich Ihm das sagte, kam nichts, dann ein lol, und dann eine schöne rote Nachricht.

Oder eine Magierin- sie fragt ob jmd. Ihr was erklären kann. Ich, der einen 80er Magier hat, sagt natürlich gleich mal bescheid und möchte helfen… Nach dem anstehenden „lol, ich sagte Magier und nich Pala du boon“, hatte ich schon keine Lust mehr… *sfz*


----------



## shikki (13. Mai 2009)

ich setz grundsätzlich keine leute auf ignore, weil ich nach 3 wochen warscheinlich eh den grund vergessen habe. und die leute, die mir negativ auffallen, kann ich mir auch ohne ignoreliste merken. 

beim nobelgartenfest hatte ich den fall, dass ich im un'goro krater am wasser stand und auf ein gruppenmitglied gewartet habe und derweil etwas auf dem desktop gemacht habe. als ich wieder ins spiel ging, sah ich, dass ich angeflüstert worden war, ob ich jemanden zum hasen machen könne. derjenige stand neben mir. ich schrieb ihn an, dass es kein problem sei, nur um zu merken, dass ich auf ignore war. hab dann den anderen spieler in der gruppe gebeten, diese person doch anzuschreiben, dass ich schlecht helfen kann, wenn ich auf ignore bin. 
wurde dann irgendwann mit "oh, sorry^^;;" angeschrieben und dass ich laden könnte. hab ihn geladen, zum hasen gemacht und das wars dann auch. ich kannte den nicht und mir war es herzlich egal, ob er mich vorher schon aus irgendeinem grund auf ignore hatte und mich nachdem er  hatte, was er wollte, wieder drauf gepackt hat oder ob es ihm einfach zu lange gedauert hat, bis ich geantwortet habe. ich war mir dieser person gegenüber keiner schuld  bewusst und wenn er meint, dass ich auf ignore ein plätzchen verdient habe, bitte. ich kann damit leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (13. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Achso, danke dir. Man, da muss man erstmal durchsteigen- irgendwann antworte ich auch auf binäre Schreibweise.
> 
> 1010 1111 1111 1010
> 
> [....]




10 15 15 10 Dezimal
A   F   F   A   Hexadezimal

du meintest wohl

1010 1111 1111 1110

10 15 15 14
A F F E



Was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## fraudani (13. Mai 2009)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> ich find ignorelisten scheisse, wenn ich n problem mit jemandem hab,will ich das ausdiskutieren,hab auch shcon leuten angeborten ins ts zu kommen,das wir das ausdiskutieren können,zack ignore.
> das sind die leute,wo im rl den grossen hasenlauf machen würde,wenn sie mal einem gegenüber stehen würde, hauptsache im inet ne dicke lippe riskieren.



Naja, es gibt nunmal Dinge über die man nicht groß diskutieren muss/will. Irgendwelche mehr oder weniger kindischen oder einfach nur nervigen Verhaltensweisen von wildfremden Menschen in einem online Spiel möchte ich persönlich nicht unbedingt lange ausdiskutieren, weil mir diese Leute einfach nicht wichtig genug sind, um zu diskutieren.

Ich habe bisher nur Leute auf ignore genommen, die mir regelmässig negativ im Chat aufgefallen sind, weil sie wirklich ständig den Handelschan mit ihren geistigen Ergüssen unterster Schublade oder irgendwelchen Privatgesprächen zuspamen. Wer Sachen ablässt wie:

A: guck mal
A: geile neue Schuhe
B: boah ja
B: du sch*ampe
B: wo hast du 
B: die Schuhe her
B: wo du in Disse xy anhattest
A: gehma da morgen hin
A: der xz meint
A: da ist samstags geil was los
B: ach f*ck dich
B: den schei* wi**ser kann ich net ab
A: lol *itch
A: der is doch voll cool

... der kommt bei mir ruck zuck auf ignore, weil ich es zum Einen nicht leiden kann, wenn Leute ihre Sätze auf mehrere Zeilen verteilen und somit alles überfluten und man nicht mehr in der Lage ist, "interessante" Sätze am Stück zu lesen ohne zurück zu scrollen. Außerdem muss man solch geistigen und dämlich-assi formulierten Dünnsch nicht im Handel ablassen.

Und da komm ich dann zurück zum Zitat: mit solchen Leuten möchte ich nicht diskutieren. Wer bin ich denn, dass ich versuche denen zu erklären, warum sie das lassen sollen und warum es mich nervt? Zumal denen das höchst wahrscheinlich auch egal ist. Diskussionsversuche würden wahrscheinlich in Beschimpfungen dererseits, noch mehr sinnfreiem Generve im Handel und trotzdem auf meiner Ignoreliste enden.

Ob ich auf jemandes Ingnoreliste bin weiß ich nicht. Ist mir aber auch egal. Denn wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde: mit denen will man im Regelfall eh nichts zu tun haben, also warum sollte es einem dann interessieren?


----------



## Freakypriest (13. Mai 2009)

1010 1111 1111 1010 = Binärcode = 9 F F 9 das hat nichts mit 1337 zu tun

0000 = 0
0001 = 1
0010 = 2
0011 = 3
0100 = 4
0101 = 5
0111 = 6
1000 = 7
1001 = 8
1010 = 9


----------



## DarkDesire666 (13. Mai 2009)

hmm ... meist bin ich schneller als die honks die mich nerven mit igno ... leider habe ich mir da eine gewisse tank/heiler arroganz angewöhnt, dazu noch verzauberer und juwelenschleifer, auf anfragen ob ich lust zu tanken hätte reagiere ich meist mit einem "was denn, wann denn und ist die gruppe voll?" bei ner vernünftigen antwort wie " wollten burg hero gehen, uns fehlt nur ein tank und ein dd" bin ich in der regel dabei, analoges gilt für meine priesterin, nur das die halt heilt ... ) auf anfragen ob ich irgendwohin komme zum vz reagiere ich mittlerweile fast gar nicht mehr, ausser ich wollte grade eh in die richtung und fragen wie "ey gib gold" etc werden durch ein promptes und sofortiges igno belohnt ... sollte jemand rp mäßig sich etwas "erschnorren" wollen, ist das wieder was anderes da kann schon mal was bei rauskommen. 

ich finde igno ist was tolles ... sollte es makros für geben^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (13. Mai 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> 1010 1111 1111 1010 = Binärcode = 9 F F 9 das hat nichts mit 1337 zu tun
> 
> 0000 = 0
> 0001 = 1
> ...




habs vordir aufgelöst gehabt ^^ und ohne internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitorez (13. Mai 2009)

Ich spiel auf der Todeswache ( der server sowie ich gehört habe is der spacken server no. 1 )

wenn ich dort ne blöd antwort bekomme  oder was auch immer setzt ich nie jemanden auf die igno liste weil ich es meistens einfach nur lustig find

man bekommt hohle antworten an den kopf geworfen und wenn man sachlich richtig zurück schreibt kommt sowas wie : Ach halt doch die fresse 

mich zereisst es fast immer vor lachen ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (13. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> @ Über mir: Hab schonmal nen Draenei getroffen, der komplett verskillt war und auf meine wirklich freundlichen Verbesserugsvorschläge mit "FU ich weiß wie man den Char spielt ich war mit dem schon PreBC unterwegs also FU!!!!" <--- Rechtschreibfehler zum besseren Verständnis entfernt



Wenn mich einer ungefragt anwhispert und meine Skillung kritisiert hat er auch gute Chancen auf meiner Ignore-Liste zu landen. Ich würde mich zwar etwas gewählter ausdrücken, aber ungefragt wildfremden Leuten etwas vom Pferd zu erzählen ist gelinde gesagt ziemlich unverschämt.


----------



## Rygel (13. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Hey, es ist ein Schurke- ich muss also vom Klischee her zwischen 6 und 17 Jahre alt sein, und das Vokabular beschränkt sich auf “zomfg”, “lol”, “rofl” und “noob”.
> An die lieben Schurken: Wer mir das glaubt, der ist wirklich einer..



jetzt übertreibst du aber! wie soll man denn als spieler den polygonbatzen neben einem sonst beurteilen wenn nich nach optik oder namen? und das weiblicher char nicht zwangläufig weilblicher spieler bzw. spielerin bedeutet weiß man ja. bleibt also noch der name. und nun sag(t) doch mal ehrlich, ob ihr beim start einer random-gruppe ein gutes gefühl habt wenn euer tank im turm hero sexymausi, shinchan oder boûshídoû heißt oder was ihr über euer neuestes gildenmitglied jennâjame, cptoniell oder lovehínâ denkt.


----------



## Bitorez (13. Mai 2009)

Wie will der mit nem Draenei PreBC gespielt haben ? xD


----------



## Larmina (13. Mai 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wenn mich einer ungefragt anwhispert und meine Skillung kritisiert hat er auch gute Chancen auf meiner Ignore-Liste zu landen. Ich würde mich zwar etwas gewählter ausdrücken, aber ungefragt wildfremden Leuten etwas vom Pferd zu erzählen ist gelinde gesagt ziemlich unverschämt.


Naja es war in der Gruppe für eine Instanz (Welche das war weiß ich nemme) mit mir und hat da ein wenig wenig schaden gemacht. Und ich bin neulich erst durch jemanden aus meiner Gruppe drauf gekommen, dass ich nen total Sinnfreies Talent mitgeskillt hab weil ich mich im Tooltip verlesen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VallovShatt (13. Mai 2009)

Panaku schrieb:


> man landet heut zu tage wegen jeder kleinigkeit auf der ignore
> 
> nobelgartenfest:
> 
> ich bin am eier sammeln (klingenhügel) es sind noch ca 10 andere da, wie es üblich ist schnappt man sich immer mal wieder gegenseitg die eier weg was aber in meinen augen nicht weiter schlimm ist. Nachdem ich schon eine weile am sammeln war kommt es dazu das sich meine "sammel-route" mit der eines kriegers des öfteren mehrmals hintereinander kreuzt und ich die ersten 6-7 male den kürzeren gezogen habe es passiert das ich das ei bekomme. Ohne jetzt jemand beleidigen/ärgern zu wollen sondern nur aus freude darüber das ich das ei bekommen hab und das mir nur noch 5 eier zum titel fehlen schreib ich einfach mal, :



Jo bei dem Fest warn viele frustriert weil sie ja Gefahr laufen könnten nicht am ersten Tag fertig zu werden somit vielleicht nicht den Längsten ham. Kp ob ich selber auch auf einigen Listen gelandet bin, aber einige aus meiner Gilde meinten sie haben ständig welcome to ignore-wispers bekommen. 
Sehr lächerlich


----------



## Tonen (13. Mai 2009)

Welcome to germany.

Der Bildungslevel einiger WoW Spieler ist wohl so hoch der Fruchtsaftgehalt in Bier....

Wenn mir zu meiner Zeit sowat passiert ist habe ich immer höfflich nach einem "Genetischen defekt auf Grund eines diversen verwandschaftsgrad der eltern" gefragt und Zack ham die ruhe gegeben. Solche sozial unfähigen Menschen sind einfach dafür geboren worden sie so dermaßen  "GEPWNED!" zu werden das die vllt das nächste ma einfach ihre Wand oder Tastatur anflamen statt ihren sozialen Frust an "normalen" Leuten auslassen. Wobei ich da acuh die "Kiddies" in Schutz nehmen möchte. Klar gibbet die Kiddies in dem Sinne aber min 50% dieser "extremfälle" sind über 25... Traurig aber wahr.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rygel (13. Mai 2009)

Tonen schrieb:


> Wenn mir zu meiner Zeit sowat passiert ist habe ich immer höfflich nach einem "Genetischen defekt auf Grund eines diversen verwandschaftsgrad der eltern" gefragt und Zack ham die ruhe gegeben.



du held! dann scheint dein ganzer server so schlau zu sein wie o-saft mit bier oder zumindest leicht zu beeindrucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! welcher war das noch gleich *g*? kannst du auch mal auf meinem server rum kommen und da mal so richtig aufräumen mit dem geilen spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!?


----------



## _Raziel_ (13. Mai 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> 1010 1111 1111 1010 = Binärcode = 9 F F 9 das hat nichts mit 1337 zu tun
> 
> 0000 = 0
> 0001 = 1
> ...


Gaaaaanz grosses OT

Na vertippt?
0000 = 0
0001 = 1
0010 = 2
0011 = 3
0100 = 4
0101 = 5
0110 = 6
0111 = 7
1000 = 8
1001 = 9
1010 = A (10)
1011 = B (11)
1100 = C (12)
1101 = D (13)
1110 = E (14)
1111 = F (15)

*Klugscheissmodus an*
Und falls ihr 1337 5P34K in Binär haben wollt (ASCII)
0011 0001
0011 0011
0011 0011
0011 0111

0011 0101
0101 0000
0011 0011
0011 0100
0100 1011
*Klugscheissmodus aus"

Zum Topic:
Jeder auf meiner Ignore-Liste weiss warum er dort gelandet ist.
Wenn ich bei Leuten auf der Ignore-Liste lande, dann hat es meistens auch nen Grund und/oder ist mir sogar recht.


----------



## Essig (13. Mai 2009)

Folgendes Szenario: Nagrand, Ich sammel Dunghaufen nördlich von Garadar für eine Quest.
Ein Pala whispert mich an: "He! meine Scheiße"
Ich halte es für einen Witz und flüstere zurück: "Es gibt genug Scheiße auf der Welt, da wird sie wohl für uns zwei reichen ^^"
Er: "xD"
1 Minute später
Er: "Ich mag dich nicht"
Ihr werdet von *sein Name* ignoriert


da tat sich bei mir ein groooooßes ? auf. aber naja ansonsten halte ich mich glaube ich von igno listen fern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Mai 2009)

Essig schrieb:


> Nagrand, Ich sammel Dunghaufen nördlich von Garadar für eine Quest.
> Ein Pala whispert mich an: "He! meine Scheiße"
> Ich halte es für einen Witz und flüstere zurück: "Es gibt genug Scheiße auf der Welt, da wird sie wohl für uns zwei reichen ^^"



Super Antwort! Eine 1+ mit Sahne obendrauf"


----------



## Mitzy (13. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> 10 15 15 10 Dezimal
> A   F   F   A   Hexadezimal
> 
> du meintest wohl
> ...



Das soll heißen, dass ich wohl ´nen Zahlendreher hatte und deshalb das falsch gemeinte geschrieben habe.



Freakypriest schrieb:


> 1010 1111 1111 1010 = Binärcode = 9 F F 9 das hat nichts mit 1337 zu tun
> (…)



Ähm- die “9” ist schonmal gar nicht da. Und ja, Binärcode war auch falsch, es hätte Hexa sein müssen. Und mit „1337“ hat es soviel zu tun, dass es Buchstaben sind, die Wörter ausdrücken sollen… 




Rygel schrieb:


> jetzt übertreibst du aber! wie soll man denn als spieler den polygonbatzen neben einem sonst beurteilen wenn nich nach optik oder namen? und das weiblicher char nicht zwangläufig weilblicher spieler bzw. spielerin bedeutet weiß man ja. bleibt also noch der name. und nun sag(t) doch mal ehrlich, ob ihr beim start einer random-gruppe ein gutes gefühl habt wenn euer tank im turm hero sexymausi, shinchan oder boûshídoû heißt oder was ihr über euer neuestes gildenmitglied jennâjame, cptoniell oder lovehínâ denkt.



Du hast dir meinen Post nicht wirklich aufmerksam durchgelesen, oder?

Aber, um auf deine Frage zu antworten- es wäre mir Schnurtz.


----------



## Cradle01 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich werde gestern angewispert ob ich als Lederer auch was für Hosen machen kann.
Ich zurückgeschrieben "Jup das kann ich " und sende den Link mit.
Er ich gehe Mats holen und als ich nach 10 min anfragen wollt ob er alles hatt IGNORE und meine Frau die mich empfohlen hatte auch Ignore

Ich glaub ich brauch nichts weiter dazu zu sagen


----------



## Rygel (13. Mai 2009)

Essig schrieb:


> Ich halte es für einen Witz und flüstere zurück: "Es gibt genug Scheiße auf der Welt, da wird sie wohl für uns zwei reichen ^^"



hehe. es gibt genug beknackte spieler, die reichen für uns alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. kurzum: man kan nicht everybody's darling sein. irgendwann haut jeder mal in die schei$$e, egal wie gut er/sie spielt, oder?
schade, dass man sich nicht anzeigen lassen kann wer einen ignoriert (oder vice versa wer einen auf der FL hat). wäre sicher interessant zu wissen bei wem man sich unbeliebt gemacht hat bzw. wo man einen guten eindruck hinterlassen hat.


----------



## Ale4Sale (13. Mai 2009)

Bitorez schrieb:


> Wie will der mit nem Draenei PreBC gespielt haben ? xD



Vielleicht ja mit einem anderen Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mir kürzlich eine kleine Nachtelfdruidin gemacht und auf 20 gespielt um mal die Katzenform auszuprobieren, kam ein DM-Invite und ich dachte mir, gut, warum eigentlich nicht?
Ich finde es traurig, dass ich keine Screenshots gemacht hab um die Communicationskillz der anderen Member zu dokumentieren aber ich glaube, dass mir das ganze Szenario einfach zu sehr auf die Cochones ging um an sowas zu denken.

Geheilt hat ein Draenei Schamane mit Verstärkerspecc (daraus drehe ich ihm keinen Schuh, ist ja auch auf der Stufe kein Problem). Unser Tank war ein Sinnbild des R0xx0rs von heute, Offkrieger mit zwei Einhändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht nötig zu erwähnen, dass er ein ganz klein bisschen mehr Schaden bekommt als ein anderer Def-gespeccter Krieger mit Schild, der ebenfalls dabei war. Seine Alphamännchenrolle in der Gruppe hat er sich allerdings nichtsdetotrotz nicht absprechen lassen. 
Dabei war noch ein Paladin (keine Klischees jetzt!), und genau wie der Offkrieger schien er zwei Dinge in WoW noch nicht so ganz verstanden gehabt zu haben: Aggrorange und Aggro =/= Schaden.
Das Ergebnis war ein andauernd toter Paladin, ein halb so oft toter Offkrieger und ein erneut halb so oft toter Schamane, weil der Herr "Off"-Tank ihm die Heilaggro nicht abgenommen hat.

Aber gut: "Ich bin ja Druide.", dachte ich mir. Ich kann Tanken, ich kann Schaden machen, ich kann auch mitheilen auf der Stufe. Nur das alles auf einmal und für drei?
Immerhin war das Loot gut. Unser Heiler bekam gleich 3 blaue Casteritems, der Offkrieger und der Paladin neue Waffen. Cleef droppt die Defiasbrust und wer würfelt Need? Genau, der eigentlich Verstärker-Schamane.
Da war ich ein ganz klein wenig am Kochen, aber gut. Ist ja nur ein Lowieitem, ist nicht die Welt. Ich frage ihn vorsichtig, warum er Need gewürfelt hätte und er giftet zurück, er hätte da 1st Need, er sei ja nur so als Heiler mitgekommen.
Ich gebe zu, ich war danach im Ton auch nicht der adäquateste, aber wie alle 3 begonnen haben mich zu flamen was ich doch für ein Versager sei, mich wegen dem einen Item nicht so haben sollte und sie doch auch garnichts bekommen hätten habe ich beschlossen, dass es sich ja hierbei nur um ein Spiel handelt und ich ja eine Klasse Möglichkeit habe solche Falschspieler und Nervbolzen zu liquidieren.

Und was folgern wir daraus? Die Ignoreliste ist dein Freund <3 Und alle, die schneller ziehen als du, erlösen einen in der Regel nur von einem weiteren Spaten, der sich in das Spiel verirrt hat.

Und was folgere ich daraus? ... Wenn ich schon eine tankfähige Klasse habe, dann mache ich das in Zukunft auch selber. Schließlich werde ich für den Stress nicht bezahlt.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (13. Mai 2009)

als ich mit meinem dk noch ingi war hatte ich meinen beruf im handelschannel gepostet. auch das ich feuerstuhl kann. mich /w auf einmal einer wieviel tg ihc dafür haben möchte. ich sage das ich fürn feuerstuhl 100g nehme. er nur auf einmal "lol" ich frage was los ist und was sehe ich: Spieler xyz ignoriert euch.

ich dachte nur wtf? 100g sind für feuerstuhl nun wirklich nicht viel


----------



## Ale4Sale (13. Mai 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> als ich mit meinem dk noch ingi war hatte ich meinen beruf im handelschannel gepostet. auch das ich feuerstuhl kann. mich /w auf einmal einer wieviel tg ihc dafür haben möchte. ich sage das ich fürn feuerstuhl 100g nehme. er nur auf einmal "lol" ich frage was los ist und was sehe ich: Spieler xyz ignoriert euch.
> 
> ich dachte nur wtf? 100g sind für feuerstuhl nun wirklich nicht viel



Naja, für dich ist es nur ein Knopfdruck und so wenig holen sich das Rezept für die Kiste nun auch nicht. Also mal ganz ehrlich, ich würde mir auch sofort einen anderen suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mich hat schon neulich ein Krieger genervt, der für einen gammeligen blauen Helm 10 Gold wollte. Da warte ich dann doch lieber bis ich einen finde, der sich für seinen einen Knopfdruck nicht mit einer Daily bezahlen lässt.


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (13. Mai 2009)

Blödsinn weggemacht.
Zu peinlich.

Ab und zu sollte man sich schon informiern bevor man was schreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (13. Mai 2009)

Hihi, ich nenne mal einen anderen Fall:

Hab mir nen Hexer angefangen, mit einem (für einen RP Server) recht ungewöhnlichen Namen. Hexxaxx! Hatte ihm die Schultern+Stab gekauft, und ein bissl gequestet.

Aus langeweile habe ich dann Leute aus RP-Gilden angeschrieben, mit folgendem Satz:



> hi   kannsd   du   mihr   gält   gebn



Keine Antwort? Habe ich nachgefragt: Meist direkt ignoriert wurden. ;-)
Haben sie geantwortet (manche sogar recht höfflich), ging es weiter:



> wil    mihr   ein    pfärt    kaufn



Naja, so ging das weiter. 2 Haben sogar so "nett" versucht mit mir zu reden, das ich sie aufgeklärt habe. Eine davon ist heut sogar ne sehr gute RL bekannte von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irondragon1887 (13. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Wir hatten einen berühmten Spieler auf unseren Server: Apollo, meckerte immer und war für eine Beleidigung gut,
> und er war definitiv älter als 18, dieses Vorurteil Kinder würden nur so drauf sein finde ich überzogen.
> Es gibt genug junge Menschen die sich besser benehmen können als manch ein Erwachsener



Jo apollo war gut^^ 

Aber es gibt auch leute die einen nur auf igno nehmen weil man einen nicht heilt weil er pvp geflagt is und man selber angeln will, was intressiert mich das wenn ein 76 jäger in den Grizzlys beim Openpvp von nem 80er DK vernascht wird^^


----------



## Gron83 (13. Mai 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Naja, für dich ist es nur ein Knopfdruck und so wenig holen sich das Rezept für die Kiste nun auch nicht. Also mal ganz ehrlich, ich würde mir auch sofort einen anderen suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nunja, seinen Beruf zu erlernen und die Rezepte zu kaufen ist nunmal auch nicht umsonst. Aber manche scheinen dies zu denken. Nehmen wir den Feuerstuhl. Ingi an sich ist schonmal nicht billig und nicht zum erwirtschaften geeignet.
Dazu kommt ein Rezept, welches einen Ehrfürchtigen Beruf sowie 400G voraussetzt. Wenn dann jemand ankommt und ein Fahrzeug möchte, welches von den Mats her auch nicht gerade das günstigste ist, dann sollten einen 100G nicht 
wirklich berühren. Dann aber auch noch direkt auf /ignore schalten, nur weil einem ein Angebot, dass man erfragt hat, nicht passt, ist einfach nur kindisch hoch drei. Aber diese Art der Kommunikation untereinander ist wohl die beliebteste.
Man antwortet nicht gleich, sagt nein statt ja, heilt nicht schnell genug... schon landet man auf einer Liste, damit der Gegenüber sich das weitere Tippen sparen kann, denn Reden wäre ja anstrengend.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (13. Mai 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Naja, für dich ist es nur ein Knopfdruck und so wenig holen sich das Rezept für die Kiste nun auch nicht. Also mal ganz ehrlich, ich würde mir auch sofort einen anderen suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich meine alleine die mats kosten 12,5 - 14k da kommt es doch auf 100g nicht an wenn man sich das teil schon leisten kann.


----------



## Larmina (13. Mai 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Naja, für dich ist es nur ein Knopfdruck und so wenig holen sich das Rezept für die Kiste nun auch nicht. Also mal ganz ehrlich, ich würde mir auch sofort einen anderen suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja wenn man den Knopfdruck gegen Mats macht dann will man ja auch was verdienen.... 
Und bei 20k Gold fallen die 100 auch ned sooo sonderlich ins Gewicht...


----------



## Draki/Jaba (13. Mai 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Naja, für dich ist es nur ein Knopfdruck und so wenig holen sich das Rezept für die Kiste nun auch nicht. Also mal ganz ehrlich, ich würde mir auch sofort einen anderen suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja, dann musst du wohl oder übel suchen bis du einen Deppen findest ;-) 

Für "Fremde" mach ich nichts umsonst. Ich lasse mir da alles bezahlen, bin ja nicht die Wohlfahrt. Allerdings lasse ich meistens offen, wieviel ich für die "Arbeit" bekomme und ich nehm auch nicht viel. Teilweise verschenke ich dann auch noch zusätzlich was, je nach Laune.

Das ist auch völlig normal, wie ich finde.


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2009)

Ganz toll leute zu verarschen die extra auf RP Server wollen weil sie solche Spacken nicht wollen, GZ zum fail


----------



## Mozee (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn man mich auf igno setzt weil ich nein zu ini pulls odr gold geben gesagt habe kommt mir grad Mario und Peach in den sinn Also: der anwhisperer ist Mario der etwas von Peach will aber sie gibt ihn einfach nicht genügend also wird Mario wütend und gibt Bowser geld damit er Peach entführt und er sie Retten kann bis er kriegt was er will ( Ich weiss komisches beispiel und ich hab einfach zu viel Fantasy) ^^


----------



## Flatrian (13. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> .



!


----------



## dragon1 (13. Mai 2009)

auf igno gekommen weil tank geskillt mit dk, mit den worten "lol so ein drecksnoob, dk`s sind scheisstanks l2p und skill blut"
naja, solche dd`s nehm ich eh nicht in inis.


----------



## zkral (13. Mai 2009)

Ich bin oft mit der Gilde unterwegs, daher gibts nicht so viele Ereignisse, die mit Igno-Eintrag enden. Aber ab und an kommt doch was vor. Aktuell habe ich 14 Spieler auf Igno - und eine wichtige Lektion gelernt: Wer einmal drauf ist - der bleibt drauf. Warum? Folgendes ist vergangenen Donnerstag passiert:

Burg Hero Randomgruppe. Ich bin mit meiner Diszipriesterin zum Heilen drin, Tank ist ein Todesritter, DDs werden von einem Schurken, einem Jäger und einem Magier eingenommen. Die Gruppe kommt zum Prinzen und dem Tank unterläuft ein Fehler - er pullt nicht nur die vorderen vier Mobs, sondern den Boss gleich mit. Kann passieren, np. Mit allen CDs, Trank, Schmuckstücken usw schaffen wir den Boss ohne dass einer stirbt und wir räumen gleich noch den Erfolg fürs Nichtöffnen der Frostgräber ab (der Hymne sei Dank^^) Insgesamt hat die Gruppe richtig gut geklappt. Beim Looten whispert mich der Schurke an, warum ich den Jäger denn eigentlich auf Igno hab.

Hab ich? Hups...nicht bemerkt. Ich schau rasch nach - Tatsache, da isser. Gut wie die Gruppe gelaufen ist nehm ich ihn wieder von der Igno.

von mir Zensiertes Zitat was dann per whisper an mich kam:

"was bildest du kacknoob dir eigentlich ein mich auf igno zu setzen, du h...sohn, p...nelken wie dich sollten die aus dem game schmeissen, und wenn ich net son geilen dmg machen würde wärst du eh verreckt wie ne dreckige f...."

Kommentarlos zurück auf Igno. War mir eine Lehre. Ich hab das später in der Gilde mal erzählt - kommt prompt die Antwort:
Da warn wa doch im Alten Königreich mit dem. Der hat doch dauernd Irreführung auf dich gemacht. Und da fiel es mir wieder ein. Sein Kommentar warum er das macht: Du machst ja eh kein dmg und dann sterb besser du als ich...

ohne Worte^^


----------



## Gron83 (13. Mai 2009)

> [...]
> ohne Worte^^


Hehe, ja das sind sie, die Spezialisten. Stolzieren herum und wollen jeden zeigen, wie groß ihrer ist und das sich alles nur um sie dreht. 
Leider gibt es für solche Leute kein WoW-Sologame. Da wären manche besser aufgehoben, denn am sozialen scheitern einige doch stark.


----------



## zkral (13. Mai 2009)

Gron83 schrieb:


> ...Leider gibt es für solche Leute kein WoW-Sologame. Da wären manche besser aufgehoben, denn am sozialen scheitern einige doch stark.




/sign

aber gab es - nannte sich warcraft *breitgrins*


----------



## Draki/Jaba (13. Mai 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Ich bin oft mit der Gilde unterwegs...
> 
> ohne Worte^^



Tja, hier im Schutze der Anonymität reißen viele die Klappe auf, die im RL entweder nicht viel zu sagen haben oder richtige Versager sind. Ist leider so. 
Auch wenns hart klingt, aber solchen Leuten wünsche ich, dass sie mal an den falschen geraten.Solches Verhalten ist unter aller Sau!


----------



## asszudemi (13. Mai 2009)

der Thread ist langweilig ... Welcome to Ignore




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich bin eigentlich so richtig nur einmal auf igno gelandet das als ich zu meinem Ex-gildenleader gesagt hab "fahr zur hölle" da er mich gekickt hat weil ich eine woche keine zeit zum raiden hatte (ich bin ladenbesitzer im rheinland und zu der zeit war karneval  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

war aber schon lustig knapp eine woche später hat er die gilde aufgelöst giba geplündert und auf nen andern server getranst und die ganzen anderen gildenleute mit einem fragezeichen überm kopf alleine zurückgelassen


----------



## EisblockError (13. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Tja, hier im Schutze der Anonymität reißen viele die Klappe auf, die im RL entweder nicht viel zu sagen haben oder richtige Versager sind. Ist leider so.
> Auch wenns hart klingt, aber solchen Leuten wünsche ich, dass sie mal an den falschen geraten.Solches Verhalten ist unter aller Sau!




Verstehe ich nicht? Ich bin auch nur mit Gilde, Bekannten unterwegs die ich teilweise auch im RL kenne.

Edit: Ah ich habs verstanden, du hast dich nicht auf die Ausage des Users sondern auf sein zitat bezogen.

Ja, das denke ich auch.


----------



## zkral (13. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Tja, hier im Schutze der Anonymität reißen viele die Klappe auf, die im RL entweder nicht viel zu sagen haben oder richtige Versager sind. Ist leider so.
> Auch wenns hart klingt, aber solchen Leuten wünsche ich, dass sie mal an den falschen geraten.Solches Verhalten ist unter aller Sau!




?

Wer ist dir denn auf den Schlips getreten? Kennen wir uns oder warum glaubst du irgendwas über mein RL zu kennen? Falls du das ausdiskutieren willst, findest mich entweder unter Zkral oder Jadeblick auf Die Ewige Wacht. (i.d.R. nicht vor 18 Uhr...hab nämlich RL)


----------



## zkral (13. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht? Ich bin auch nur mit Gilde, Bekannten unterwegs die ich teilweise auch im RL kenne.
> 
> Edit: Ah ich habs verstanden, du hast dich nicht auf die Ausage des Users sondern auf sein zitat bezogen.
> 
> Ja, das denke ich auch.




Wenns so ist - dann nix für ungut Draki/Jaba. bin net ganz so fix im begreifen wie EisblockError.


----------



## Panaku (13. Mai 2009)

Bei mir landen eigentlich nur leute auf der ignore die so intelligent sind wie knäckebrot oder die es einfah nich lassen können per /schreien in dalaran irgendwelche intelligente sätze von sich zu geben wie:

"WAAAAAAAAAAAAS VERLANGT IHR VOM TOD?" oder "ICH BIN VON DEN VERLASSENEN"

das ganze natürlich im 30 sekundentakt

und leute die ein gepräch das keinen interessiert im handelschannel führen müssen landen bei mir auch recht schnell auf ignore


----------



## Sarcz (13. Mai 2009)

Ich bin - wie so mancher user hier - auf der grauen Liste.

Auf die schwarze hab ich es noch nicht geschafft. Jedenfalls wüsste ich es nicht.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (13. Mai 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Wenns so ist - dann nix für ungut Draki/Jaba. bin net ganz so fix im begreifen wie EisblockError.



Hehe^^ kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (13. Mai 2009)

Mir is au ma was lustiges passiert
Ich hab da noch in der boreanischen Tundra gequestet und wollte noch schnell im ah nach guten items kucken gehn un danach off gehen
schrieb ich einen Magier an: He Hast du mal vllt ein Moment Zeit um mir ein Portal nach Sturmwind aufzumachen. Geb dir au ein Gold damit du keine Verluste ,machst
(da ich vergessen hab mein Ruhestein vom Nethersturm auf etwas anderes zu ändern, brauchte ich dieses Portal und er war der einzigste Magier in der Tundra)
Seine Antwort: Sch**ß auf das Gold ich mach dir auch so eins auf
gut und schön ich inv ihn in die Gruppe   und nach ca 20seks schrieb der Magier
Magier: mh sry ich hab jetz ne grp für Nexus gefunden      fahr doch mit dem Schiff...
Ich: mh ich quest grad vorm Nexus kannst es mir net trotzdem aufmachen?
Magier: Ich mach ja voll kaum ein Portal schnell auf so kurz vor der ini   such dir nen anderen Spinner dafür   Welcome on Ignore
Ich: scherz?
Der Spieler ignoriert euch!
Der Magier war ca noch ne halbe Stunde in der boreanischen Tundra un danach au net mehr on...

Am nächsten Tag schrieb mich der Magier an
Magier: He sry wegen gestern
Ich: OK????? was soll das werden
Magier: Brauchst das Portal noch?
Ich: nein hab mein Ruhestein jetz in Shat gesetzt
Magier: Aha dann: Welcome on Ignore again              wollt eig vllt nur schnell ein Gold kassieren
Ich: ALTA WAS SOLL DER SCH**ß ?!!
Der Spieler ignoriert euch!
Da hat ich dann die Schnauze voll und setzte ihn auch auf Ignore
Später ham wir uns dann in einem Raid wiedergesehen un er hat allen geschrieben wie dumm ich wäre, weil ich ihn auf ignore hab...
MFG WOWSCHAMANEWOW


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (13. Mai 2009)

Mir is au ma was lustiges passiert
Ich hab da noch in der boreanischen Tundra gequestet und wollte noch schnell im ah nach guten items kucken gehn un danach off gehen
schrieb ich einen Magier an: He Hast du mal vllt ein Moment Zeit um mir ein Portal nach Sturmwind aufzumachen. Geb dir au ein Gold damit du keine Verluste ,machst
(da ich vergessen hab mein Ruhestein vom Nethersturm auf etwas anderes zu ändern, brauchte ich dieses Portal und er war der einzigste Magier in der Tundra)
Seine Antwort: Sch**ß auf das Gold ich mach dir auch so eins auf
gut und schön ich inv ihn in die Gruppe   und nach ca 20seks schrieb der Magier
Magier: mh sry ich hab jetz ne grp für Nexus gefunden      fahr doch mit dem Schiff...
Ich: mh ich quest grad vorm Nexus kannst es mir net trotzdem aufmachen?
Magier: Ich mach ja voll kaum ein Portal schnell auf so kurz vor der ini   such dir nen anderen Spinner dafür   Welcome on Ignore
Ich: scherz?
Der Spieler ignoriert euch!
Der Magier war ca noch ne halbe Stunde in der boreanischen Tundra un danach au net mehr on...

Am nächsten Tag schrieb mich der Magier an
Magier: He sry wegen gestern
Ich: OK????? was soll das werden
Magier: Brauchst das Portal noch?
Ich: nein hab mein Ruhestein jetz in Shat gesetzt
Magier: Aha dann: Welcome on Ignore again              wollt eig vllt nur schnell ein Gold kassieren
Ich: ALTA WAS SOLL DER SCH**ß ?!!
Der Spieler ignoriert euch!
Da hat ich dann die Schnauze voll und setzte ihn auch auf Ignore
Später ham wir uns dann in einem Raid wiedergesehen un er hat allen geschrieben wie dumm ich wäre, weil ich ihn auf ignore hab...
MFG WOWSCHAMANEWOW


EDIT:  SRY FÜR DOPPELPOST    WEI? NET WIE DER JETZ ZUSTANDE KAM...


----------



## Larmina (13. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht? Ich bin auch nur mit Gilde, Bekannten unterwegs die ich teilweise auch im RL kenne.
> 
> Edit: Ah ich habs verstanden, du hast dich nicht auf die Ausage des Users sondern auf sein zitat bezogen.
> 
> Ja, das denke ich auch.


Du hast deinen Acc erstellt als dauernd "Der Eisblock ist geschmolzen" kam oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (14. Mai 2009)

Argh, Larminia, erinner nicht daran!


----------



## grubsi (14. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Du hast deinen Acc erstellt als dauernd "Der Eisblock ist geschmolzen" kam oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OT: ich frag mich nochimmer warum das andauernd gekommen ist. 

kann mich da vll mal jemand aufklären? 


btt:
ich bin bisher auch nur bei einem auf der ignoreliste. 

da war ich lvl 72 und hab das erste mal getankt mit meinem dk. hab bei jeder mobgruppe und jedem boss alles an dmg verringerungen rausgehauen was ich hatte, bin trotzdem immer verreckt. der kommentwar vom healer: Du frisst so viel schaden! bevor ich auch nur einen heal fertig gecastet hab bist du schon down! (rechtschreib und grammatik fehler entfernt). 
ich hab im recount angeschaut wie viel der gehealt hat, war weniger als unsere dmg eule, nur wegen ihr bin ich nicht bei allen mob grps und allen bossen gestorben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Mai 2009)

grubsi schrieb:


> ich bin bisher auch nur bei einem auf der ignoreliste.
> 
> da war ich lvl 72 und hab das erste mal getankt mit meinem dk. hab bei jeder mobgruppe und jedem boss alles an dmg verringerungen rausgehauen was ich hatte, bin trotzdem immer verreckt. der kommentwar vom healer:* Du frisst so viel schaden! bevor ich auch nur einen heal fertig gecastet hab bist du schon down!* (rechtschreib und grammatik fehler entfernt).
> ich hab im recount angeschaut wie viel der gehealt hat, war weniger als unsere dmg eule, nur wegen ihr bin ich nicht bei allen mob grps und allen bossen gestorben.



Das würde das erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (14. Mai 2009)

Och ich war so auf einigen Ignorelisten:

- per se bei einigen anderen Raidgilden aufgrund meiner Gildenzugehörigkeit und gepfefferter Konkurrenz untereinander (Kannte die Leutz nichtmal)

- div. Exgildies die aus x Gründen mal gekickt wurden und als Offi biste ja dann immer der böse auch wenn es an den Leuten selbst lag.

- 1 mal selbst verdient:

Hatte an dem Tag schlechte Laune und hab nen Neuling n bissel ver...t als der wissen wollte ob und wie er von Camp Taurajo in die schimmernde Ebene kommt. Hab ihm daraufhin haarklein den Fußweg von Og erklärt und behauptet an Camp Taurajo käme mann zwar vorbei allerdings sei der Weg genausoweit. Der ist auch brav meiner Wegbeschreibung gefolgt bis ihm in Tausend Nadeln eingefallen ist das es ja ne Worldmap gibt und hat dann erst gemerkt das der Weg gut doppelt so lang war. War ein wenig beleidigt der gute, aber wer an Camp Taurajo vorbeiläuft ohne es zu merken ist auch selbst Schuld. 
Heute lachen wir drüber und verstehen uns sogar ziemlich gut. Was gemeinsame gildenzugehörigkeit halt so anrichtet.

greetz


----------



## Annovella (14. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich joine ner Maraudongruppe mit meiner Dudu.



Cool, du beleidigst dich selbst.


Zum Thread: Es gibt schon drölfmilliarden Threads zu diesen und derartigen Themen und es ist langweilig. Jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch muss doch irgendwann mal merken, dass es auch weniger intelligente, niedere Lebensformen gibt, so war es, so ist es und so wird es auch immer bleiben.


----------



## Chínín (14. Mai 2009)

@ Annovella: Don't feed the troll!

ich glaube ich selbst bin auf keiner ignore liste, mache immer alles richtig...


----------



## Mitzy (15. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich denke nich, dass hat viel damit zu tun, ob man alles richtig macht.
Ich war gestern mit 2 Randoms und 2 Gilden membern in VF hero... Die beiden Randoms waren Heiler und 1 DD. Der DD fuhr ca. 500 DPS (als Hunter) und der Heiler hatte 70er Ausrüstung, was uns erst nach dem 2. wipe auffiel.
Alleine die Aussage "Ich will nich böse sein- aber ich glaube, du solltest dich erstmal in den normalen Instanzen hier ausstatten. Selbst die Quests geben noch gutes equip." hat dazu geführt, dass ich auf der ignor von einer ganzen Gilde landete.


----------



## zenturionzi (15. Mai 2009)

Ich ignoriere so was einfach ich meine wenn ich jeden auf ignor setzen würde währe es ja ellen lang die liste


----------



## Lecation (15. Mai 2009)

Die Welcome auf ignor scheiße ist der neue Trend nach den ganze unterbelichteten

"RoxxorLOL, affeLOL, pwnerLOL und generell alles mit LOL am Ende" Namen.

Es sind auch meistens die Deppen die so rumlaufen die Dich irgendetwas total dummes Fragen und sobald sie merken, dass sie scheiße gebaut haben, IGNORE.


----------



## Iffadrim (15. Mai 2009)

bin auch schon auf der ein oder anderen Liste gelandet wegen Lapalien
beim Farmen sind sich eh alle selbst die Nächsten.
Aber manche praktizieren das als ob sie davon ne 12-Köpfige Familie ernähren müssten.

Ich für meine Chars habe die Igno-Liste abgeschafft, auf das Niveau kan sich jeder begeben.
ich hatte Zeiten da brauchte ich Addons dafür weil zu wenig Platz dafür hatte.

Wobei es immer die selben sind im Handelschannel die Spammen...........


----------



## i.kuma (15. Mai 2009)

Hey Shadow, mach' dir nix draus. Solche Deppen findest du doch auf jedem Server. Habe doch einfach Spaß am Spiel. Da stehst du doch drüber. Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, das du auf deinem Server schnell ein paar Leute findest, die auch nur Spaß haben wollen. Ich weiß nicht, auf vielen I-Listen ich bin - es interessiert mich auch nicht. Wer mit mir ein Problem hat, dem "ein Furz quer hängt", Pech beim Würfeln hatte oder einfach nur neidisch und sich mit diesem "Problem" und mir nicht auseinandersetzt/setzen kann oder will, hat so denke ich ein Problem und zwar mit sich selbst. 

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall weiterhin viel Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slashman (15. Mai 2009)

ich hatte gestern nen lustigen pala lvl 43;

er schreibt im handelschat: kaufe massenhaft Kupfererz/kupferbarren zu fairen preisen!!!!!!

da ich noch rund 50 stacks auf der bank hatte sah ich endlich mal eine chance den mist loszuwerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

daraufhin entspann sich folgender dialog:

ich: wieviel möchtest du denn kaufen? hab 50 stacks 

er: kk dann kauf ich alle

ich: was zahlst du denn?

er: 2-3g pro stack

ich: lol dann viel Spaß beim weitersuchen; zu dem preis verkauf ich dir gar nichts

er: was würdest du denn verlangen?

ich: 10g /stack

er: LOL  DU FREAK WAS BIST DU DENN EIN GOLDGEILER 80IGER??????

ich: tja sieht so aus; und warum loggst du nicht auf 80er um?

er: hab keinen

ich: woher hast du dann DREI accountgebundene items? 

er: halts maul wixxer, bist der 67. auf meiner igno 

ich: mir doch latte

er: der spieler ignoriert euch 

mfg slash


----------



## Bigsteven (15. Mai 2009)

Bin selbst auch ein Ignore-Liste Benutzer. Das hat dann aber auch immer einen triftigen Grund (Nicht son Beleidigungs-Quatsch, das diskutier ich gerne aus

Wenn man in Haupstädten steht ist es manchmal nur noch nervig und peinlich, was manche da so im Handels-channel absondern. Dafür gibts dann eine Spam-Meldung und den Eintrag auf Ignore. (ich mach die nach 2 Wochen wieder leer, dann haben sich die Spammer wieder beruhigt)

Einzige Ausnahme:

Hatte mal einen Vollpfosten im Schattenmondtal (Netherscherbe) der mich auslachte und flamte, weil ich einen Elitegegner geaddet hatte, der sich nicht abschütteln ließ. Anstatt einfach gar nix zu sagen oder vielleicht zu helfen amüsierte er sich lieber über mein Unglück, sehr freundlich von ihm. Dazu auch noch son Kiddie-Name mir drei mal ` im Namen. Das Klischee war vollendet. Hab ihn dann auf ironische Weise zur Rede gestellt, abgefertigt und auf ignore gesetzt. Etwas später hab ich ihn wieder rausgenommen und stellte fest, daß ich auch auf seiner igno-Liste stand ^^.

Später trafen wir uns dann noch mal in den Minen der Netherscherbe wo ich etwas schneller war beim looten eines Daily-Quest-Items. Dafür erntete ich dann im /s-Chat ein saftiges HUSO! von ihm was mir sein geistiges Niveau und Kiddie-Verhalten bestätigte. Ich schrieb ihm zurück, daß ich sein Anliegen gern einem GM weiterleite, worauf er den Schwanz einzog und sich verkrümelte.


Auf massenweise Listen bin ich sicher einmal selbst gelandet, als ich einen Fun-raid nicht so richtig voll mitgemacht habe und obendrein auch nicht im TS war. Hab dann bei zwei Boss-items Bedarf gemacht und wurde dafür dann rausgeschmissen, weil sich alles immer mehr aufregte (zum Schluss wurden sogar sehr blumige Fantasie-Storys über mich verbreitet, die nur gar nicht stimmten ^^). Das hat mich dann auch dazu bewogen, auch Fun-raids konzentriert zu spielen und wenns TS gibt nutzt man den auch. Dann weiss man auch ob jemand Loot-Anweisungen gibt ^^.


----------



## Sharwen (15. Mai 2009)

@ Bigsteven: Nicht jeder mit ein paar Sonderzeichen muss ein Kiddie sein. Mir wurde mal gesagt, ich sei da ne echte Ausnahme *grins* Würd mich aber als mittelmäßigen Spieler bezeichnen.

Zurück zum Thema:

Gestern wurde ich nicht von wem aus nem dummen Grund auf IL gepackt, sondern ich hab nen Dummen aus nem guten Grund drauf gesetzt. Das mir so einer auf einem RP-Server übern Weg läuft, hätte ich echt nicht erwartet.

Also, ich war mit ner Gruppe Ahn Kahet heroisch. Die Gruppe bestand aus einem Pala (Tank), einem Todesritter, mir (Hunter), einem Hexer (der noch neu war und noch nicht so toll equipped) und nem Schami-Heiler.
Wir haben bisher alle Bosse gepackt und auch gut aufgeräumt. Nun stand der Pilzboss an, aber wir wollten net einfach an der Seite runterspringen sondern uns durchkämpfen.

Unser Pala hatte beim Pull ausversehen zwei Gruppen gezogen. Kann ja mal passieren. Darauf wetterte unser Todesritter gleich los, ob er nicht lieber tanken sollte. Nach nem hin und her hieß es dann "Ich pull die dir bis zum nächsten Boss."
Versuch Nummer zwei. Todesritter pullt und ist auch sofort Tod. Artet auch irgendwie ins Chaos aus. Naja, wir wollten dann dennoch nicht aufgeben, aber dem DK wurde es plötzlich zuviel.

Er: Ich hau ab, wird mir zu blöd.

Ich: Komm, wir machens ohne die Gruppe, sind doch gleich durch.

Er: Nee, das wird mir zu dumm mit euch.

Ich: Haust du auch einfach in nem Raid ab, weils mal nicht so läuft oder wie?

Er: Ihr habt doch gar keine Ahnung wie das hier, ohne mich wärt ihr doch nie soweit gekommen, ich bin der Einzige, der halbwegs Schaden macht! (gut, er hat auch 3000dps gefahren)

Ich: Ach wie? Wenn du weißt, dass einige hier neu sind und daher noch nicht wissen können, wie die Instanz abläuft, warum erklärst dus nicht einfach?

Er flamed weiter rum, kurz zusammengefasst: Er ist der Oberpro und ist episch ins Spiel gekommen und wir sind nur Vollhonks, die nichts auf die Reihe bekommen.
Habe mir dann verkniffen zu Fragen, ob er sein Leben nicht im Griff hat und deswegen sich hier so aufbläst, sondern dem Pala gesagt, er soll den rauswerfen und wir machen das zu 4. weiter. Währenddessen landete der Todesritter auf meiner Ignorelist.

Den Pilzboss haben wir dann auch zu 4. verhaun.


----------



## Dukatos (15. Mai 2009)

Ist schon amüsant die ganzen Erlebnisse hier zu lesen. Mir selber ist sowas noch nicht passiert, obwohl ich seit Anfang an dabei bin.
Muß aber auch sagen, daß ich zu 90% nur mit Gilde unterwegs bin.


----------



## Redryujin (15. Mai 2009)

slashman schrieb:


> ich hatte gestern nen lustigen pala lvl 43;
> 
> er schreibt im handelschat: kaufe massenhaft Kupfererz/kupferbarren zu fairen preisen!!!!!!
> 
> ...




das stack für 2 - 3 Gold ist ein guter Preis, (150g für 50 Stack)

10 gold für das Stack Kupferbarren wären mir viel zu teuer. (500g für 50 Stack)

bevor ich mir sowas teures kaufen würde würde ich es selber farmen. Man kann auch nicht verlangen das man Anfängern gleich 500 gold haben.


----------



## Dukatos (15. Mai 2009)

das stack für 2 - 3 Gold ist ein guter Preis, (150g für 50 Stack)

10 gold für das Stack Kupferbarren wären mir viel zu teuer. (500g für 50 Stack)

bevor ich mir sowas teures kaufen würde würde ich es selber farmen. Man kann auch nicht verlangen das man Anfängern gleich 500 gold haben.
[/quote]



Also das kann kein Anfänger sein, wenn er drei Accountgebundene Items hat .....


----------



## Redryujin (15. Mai 2009)

Der Spieler ist zwar kein Anfänger aber das Erz das ist das Anfangserz und niemals 10g pro stack wert.

Ich kann auch verstehen das er da ausrastest wenn er gleich soviel gold pro stack will.

Meineserachtens war das igno recht und verdient wenn man soviel geld verlangt grenzt schon fast an Abzockerei.


----------



## Dukatos (15. Mai 2009)

OK, 10g ist überteuert, bei uns geht der Stack für 5g über den Ladentisch. Aber dafür direkt einen auf Ignore setzten,
ich weiß nicht. Ich würde mich darüber amüsieren, aber mich nicht aufregen.


----------



## Redryujin (15. Mai 2009)

Jeder Reagiert da anders. Bei uns ging der stack damals für 1 - 2 Gold über den Tisch im ah. Nach dem Gespräch wo er dann gesagt hat ich zahl 2-3g pro stack und dann so eine dumme Antwort gebekommt ist das schon klar.


----------



## Mitzy (15. Mai 2009)

slashman schrieb:


> (…)
> ich: 10g /stack
> (…)



Wurde zwar oft gesagt- aber das ist zu teuer. Entweder ist das ein reiner Fake, oder du wolltest das Zeug nicht los werden. Auch wenn man einen 80er hat- ich gebe garantiert keine 500g aus nur für 50 Erze/ Barren, wo ich nach kurzer Zeit neue brauche.

Auch wenn die Preise, gerade dafur, hoch schießen- und bei uns gab es mal einige, die das eher gefarmt haben als Adamantit- es ist einfach nur dumm… Neulingen nimmt man von vorne rein die Chance, auch nur irgendwie was im AH zu kaufen- wenn ich mir die Preise da ansehe- zum reiern.


----------



## Ekim (15. Mai 2009)

Fimbul! schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass ca 75% der Sachen hier ausgedacht sind.




Das glaube ich nicht. Mir sind auch schon ähnliche Dinge untergekommen.


----------



## ÜberNoob (15. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Huhu (:
> ...
> 
> Todesminen - Katze dropt.
> ...



lol, der ist gut. Need auf ein Danebenherlauf pet xD

Ne im Ernst, viele Leute haben innerhalb des Spiels die Realität zur Wirklichkeit verloren, für die zählt nur sie selbst, und wer es wagt, ihnen was abzuschlagen, ihnen was "wegzulooten" oder so ist "unten durch und willkommen auf igno". ich versteh nicht ganz in wie fern es eine Strafe sein soll, ich empfinde es meistens als Befreiung. So Leute will man doch eh nix mit zu tun haben


----------



## Thrainan (15. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mal auf ignore gelandet als ich damit geworben habe, das in unserem raid echte Frauen mitspilen. Vorher haben mich noch erboste Spieler angeflüstert und sowas. Also das spielen mit Vorurteilen ist gefärlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> das stack für 2 - 3 Gold ist ein guter Preis, (150g für 50 Stack)
> 
> 10 gold für das Stack Kupferbarren wären mir viel zu teuer. (500g für 50 Stack)
> 
> bevor ich mir sowas teures kaufen würde würde ich es selber farmen. Man kann auch nicht verlangen das man Anfängern gleich 500 gold haben.




Nimm doch mal an du hast eine Kneipe, und ein Gast findet das das Bier bei dir zu teuer ist (vllt. sogar zu recht) und nennt dich dann einen geldgeilen Freak.
Findest du das ne angemessene Reaktion ?

Ich nicht


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (15. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> ich gebe garantiert keine 500g aus nur für 50 Erze/ Barren, wo ich nach kurzer Zeit neue brauche.


50 STACK nicht 50 STÜCK, da ist ein gewaltiger unterschied.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (15. Mai 2009)

War zu BC Zeiten. Bin auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel in einer Höhle so nen Mob töten. War eine Hexe gewesen die das gleiche machen musste. Zusammen in eine Grp und drauf. Hatte leider Disco was die Folge war, das wir beide tot waren. 

"Sorry disco"

"Blub,blablub, n00b,b00n!!" "Ihr werdet ignoriert"


----------



## i.kuma (15. Mai 2009)

Dukatos schrieb:


> OK, 10g ist überteuert, bei uns geht der Stack für 5g über den Ladentisch. Aber dafür direkt einen auf Ignore setzten,
> ich weiß nicht. Ich würde mich darüber amüsieren, aber mich nicht aufregen.



Ob überteuert oder nicht, der Markt bildet den Preis. Jeder kann für seinen Kram das verlangen, was er will. Die Frage ist nur, ob er es dann bekommt, ist die andere Sache.


----------



## Ixidus (15. Mai 2009)

heute, als ich mit meinem Priester in der Drachenöde gequestet hab:
Ein Todesritter metzelt sich durch die Massen an Scarlets durch. Ich erledige meine Quests, er fiel mir nicht wirklich auf.
auf ein mal flüsterte er mich an:
Er: Was soll der scheiß?!?
Ich: was los? kenn ich dich?
Er: du hast mir keine Ausdauer gebufft!!! l2p
Spieler ignoriert euch


----------



## i.kuma (15. Mai 2009)

Ixidus schrieb:


> heute, als ich mit meinem Priester in der Drachenöde gequestet hab:
> Ein Todesritter metzelt sich durch die Massen an Scarlets durch. Ich erledige meine Quests, er fiel mir nicht wirklich auf.
> auf ein mal flüsterte er mich an:
> Er: Was soll der scheiß?!?
> ...


Na die Leute werden auch immer lustiger. Ich sehe keine Buff-Pflicht. Denke mal, hätte er dich darum gebeten, hätte ersie auch bekommen, oder? Hey, lass ihn einfach seiner Wege ziehen.


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (15. Mai 2009)

i.kuma schrieb:


> Ob überteuert oder nicht, der Markt bildet den Preis. Jeder kann für seinen Kram das verlangen, was er will. Die Frage ist nur, ob er es dann bekommt, ist die andere Sache.



Da geb ich dir recht. Wenn gerade kein anderer verkauft kaufen mir auch viele Wolle für 50 g/stack ab.


----------



## Silyana (15. Mai 2009)

Ich bin wissendlich auf 2 ignore Listen. 

Ein befreundeter Tank und ich als Heiler waren in Burg HC, schnell eine Katze dazu geladen,einen Pala und dieser holte einen Krieger dazu. Von Anfang an fingen der Krieger und der Pala an die Mobs zu pullen,woraufhin ich sie freundlich darauf hingewiesen hatte die zu unterlassen. Letztenendes wurde dann im Gruppenchat verkündet "Wir haben eine Wette am laufen und wenn dir das hier keinen Spaß macht,dann Verpiss dich", ende vom Lied war das ich sie aus der Gruppe geworfen habe und bei ihnen auf Ignore landete *schulterzuck* nun hab ich meine Ruhe vor ihnen.


----------



## Ale4Sale (15. Mai 2009)

Gron83 schrieb:


> Dann aber auch noch direkt auf /ignore schalten, nur weil einem ein Angebot, dass man erfragt hat, nicht passt, ist einfach nur kindisch hoch drei. Aber diese Art der Kommunikation untereinander ist wohl die beliebteste.



Von auf die Igno setzen war im Bezug darauf nie die Rede.

Ich habe lediglich höflich darauf hingewiesen, dass mir sein Preis zu hoch ist. Und er war es, der dann begonnen hat zu pflaumen ich solle mir einen anderen suchen, also kam ich seinem Gesuch nach und ließ ihn seiner Wege ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: Upsa, du meintest noch den Vorposter *erröt* Nächstes Mal besser noch eine Seite zurückblättern. Ich würde es als Ingi auch nicht einsehen sowas für nur 10g zu basteln, aber ich wöllte auch nicht von jemanden der sich schon die 20k zusammengeschuftet hat verlangen, dass er mir nochmal 100 auf den Tisch legt.
Den Preis bestimmt jeder selbst und die Freiheit einen anderen zu fragen hat man immer. Für Spieler wie mich, die nicht regelmäßig online sein können, können die 100g dann doch noch ein ganz schöner Batzen sein.
(Es sei aber zugestanden, dass, sollte ich mir jemals sowas wie den Chopper leisten können, die 100g Trinkgold vermutlich auch noch irgendwie zu bekommen sein mögen.)


----------



## Larmina (15. Mai 2009)

grubsi schrieb:


> OT: ich frag mich nochimmer warum das andauernd gekommen ist.
> 
> kann mich da vll mal jemand aufklären?


Also wenn Mama und Papa sich ganz ganz arg lieb haben....

Ne Spaß beiseite das war das Emote, dass Ahune der Boss vom Sonnenwendfest gemacht hat wenn man ihn beschworen hat. Und das hat der eben dauernd gespammt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## siberian (15. Mai 2009)

Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> wat?


Ich würde gern mal wissen woher dieses volldämliche Dudu für die Druiden kommt. Das kam irgendwann ein paar Monate nach Release plötzlich auf. wusste zuerst echt nicht was mit Dudu gemeint sein soll. Wenn dann die TE noch von "meiner Dudu" und "meiner Schami" redet :-(


----------



## Larmina (15. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Der Spieler ist zwar kein Anfänger aber das Erz das ist das Anfangserz und niemals 10g pro stack wert.
> 
> Ich kann auch verstehen das er da ausrastest wenn er gleich soviel gold pro stack will.
> 
> Meineserachtens war das igno recht und verdient wenn man soviel geld verlangt grenzt schon fast an Abzockerei.


Wer es nicht zu dem Preis kaufen will soll es eben selber farmen. Bei uns hab ich schon Kupfer für 20 Gold pro Stack gesehen...
Faulheit kostet eben


----------



## Cloymax (15. Mai 2009)

Ah, herrlich hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erstmal zum Ignorieren Selbst: Ich selbst ignoriere Leute eher weniger, sondern gehe ihnen auf die Nerven bis sie mich ignorieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geschichten? Was gabs da noch....Ach ja.
Wir suchten noch nen heal für Bollwerk. Ich hatte meinen DK vor kurzem auf Tank geskillt und wollte schaun wie das so geht.
Da schrieb mich ein 17 Jäger an-Darkstar? Nein, aber was mit Dark. Geiler Name oder?! Wir laberten folgendes:

Er: Tankt ein dk?
Ich: Jo, ich. Keine Vorurteile pls, sonst zerreis ich dich^^
Er: Zerreis dich doch selbst du mongo
Ich: XD
Er: Ja genau dich mein ich!
Ich: Geh nach hause kleinkindschecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*IGNORE*
 Ihr mögt nun sagen ich war unhöflich, aber wer keinen witz verstehen kann bzw keinen humor hat, kriegt von mir kein'n Respekt. Bei Zeile 3 hatte ich bereits entschieden das zu tun was im zweiten absatz meines beitrages steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Peace!


----------



## Greshnak (15. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe diese Threads ^^
Ich bin letzten auf 4 Igno-Listen gelandet und meine hat sich auch um 4 Einträhe vergrößert:

HdZ4, mit mir als DD, Tank Heal DD aus Gilde x und letzter DD aus ganz anderer Gilde.
Da ich Arkanmage bin wollte ich das einer der beiden palas das Verlangsamungs-Richturteil draufmacht wegen etwas mehr DMG.
Danach ging das gezanke los, alle gegen mich, haben mich wegen meinem DPS ausgelacht, regelrecht gemobbt usw (Ich bin gerade erst 80, das waren alles so T7,5 Epic Helden) 
ABER sie haben mich erst nach dem würfeln beim Endboss gekickt, das war das einzig gute. 
was mir aufgefallen ist: Nachdem das gezanke losging hat KEINER mehr was im TS gesagt, die können sonen scheiß wohl nur schreiben und nicht sagen xDDD

Zu herrlich


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hab das Gefühl einige Leute in dem Thread ändern die Wahrheit ab weil sie auf ner Ignore Liste gelandet sind und jetzt ne Chance sehen sich zu rächen.

Finde ich schade 8(


----------



## EisblockError (15. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl einige Leute in dem Thread ändern die Wahrheit ab weil sie auf ner Ignore Liste gelandet sind und jetzt ne Chance sehen sich zu rächen.
> 
> Finde ich schade 8(




Wie rächen? Wie bitte soll man sich so rächen?


----------



## Greshnak (15. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Wie rächen? Wie bitte soll man sich so rächen?



Man verdreht die Wahrheit


----------



## 2boon4you (15. Mai 2009)

Also ich mach ein Duell mit meinen DK gegen nen Retri also bla bla ja ganz normal dann bubbelt er,heilt sich und haut auf mir rum dann opfer ich meinen Guhl und bla bla er war down... Dann kommt so: 
Retri:Lol kacknap guhl opfern du hast sowas von kein skill ey opfer
Ich:Hmm ja vll weil du bubbelst?
Retri:Omg hdf du lowbob
Ich:xyz ignoriert euch


tja das hab ich jetzt schon oft erlebt auf Echsenkessel..


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2009)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Also ich mach ein Duell mit meinen DK gegen nen Retri also bla bla ja ganz normal dann bubbelt er,heilt sich und haut auf mir rum dann opfer ich meinen Guhl und bla bla er war down... Dann kommt so:
> Retri:Lol kacknap guhl opfern du hast sowas von kein skill ey opfer
> Ich:Hmm ja vll weil du bubbelst?
> Retri:Omg hdf du lowbob
> ...


Sowas meine ich.


----------



## Xerodes (15. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sowas meine ich.



Ich kann sowas auch irgendwie nicht glauben. Jedenfalls glaube ich nicht, das die Worte wirklich so gewechslet wurden. Ich will hier niemandem was unterstellen, aber es ist fast immer so, das Derjenige, der hier schreibt das so darstellt, das er nichts falsch gemacht hat, der andere (bei dem er nun auf der igno ist) sich jedoch wie ein Kleinkind verhält. Solange mir sowas nicht passiert, kann ich es einfach nicht glauben, das sich Leute so in eine mGame verhalten. In einigen seltenen Fällen sicherlich schon mal möglich... aber die meisten Gründe, die hier genannt werden, scheinen einem solch brutelen Wortwechesel nicht zu rechtfertigen.

Mir ist wie gesagt nichts vergleichbares passiert. Ich habe nur jemanden auf der Igno, weil er einfach nicht locker lies und mich alle 5 min. snschrieb, ob ich ihn durch die verschiedensten Inzen ziehen kann, oder wenigstens 5g für ihn habe. Viele geben nach einem "nein" auf, aber der war schon echt nervif. Da habe ich ihn eben auf die Ignorliste gesetzt.... habe ihn aber schon vor einiger Zeit wieder entfernt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das er sich noch mal mldet ist ja fast verschwindend Gering.

MfG


----------



## volvex (15. Mai 2009)

immer das gleiche hier im forum..

kann auch das ned komplett wurscht sein, ob die story echt sind oder nicht?
(an genaue wortlaute wird sich niemand mehr erinnern können, es sei denn, dass
die geschichte erst kürzlich vorgefallen ist)

hauptsache posten um jemand anderen zu denunzieren, einfach lächerlich.
selbst wenn sich jemand was ausdenkt: erfreut euch an einer witzigen
geschichte oder meidet den thread.


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2009)

volvex schrieb:


> immer das gleiche hier im forum..
> 
> kann auch das ned komplett wurscht sein, ob die story echt sind oder nicht?
> (an genaue wortlaute wird sich niemand mehr erinnern können, es sei denn, dass
> ...


Kk dann mach ich mal mit

Also ich letztens Naxx war hab ich 6k DPS gefahren, der andere Offwarri nur 1K, als ich ihn beraten wollte sagte er mir "OMFG DU HUSO LOL L2P ICH FAHR 100000K DPS LOLOLOOLOOL OMFG GZ ZU IGNORE"
HA das macht ja wirklich Spass!<3


----------



## Xerodes (15. Mai 2009)

volvex schrieb:


> hauptsache posten um jemand anderen zu denunzieren, einfach lächerlich.
> selbst wenn sich jemand was ausdenkt: erfreut euch an einer witzigen
> geschichte oder meidet den thread.



Und die Leute, die hier "Lügengeschichten" bzw. "Märchen" erzählen sind nicht lächerlich, weil sie sich als Erwachsen/Reif darstellen wollen? Sie denunzieren also nicht die Leute, die hier als sogenannte "Kiddys" darstellen?


----------



## Helto (15. Mai 2009)

mir ist da auch was nettes widerfahren^^

Bin letztens mit meinem Al'ar mount ein bisschen afk rumgestanden, als mich jemand anwispert:

,,Kannst du bitte aufhören rumzuposen, das stört manche Leute..."
Ich: ,,wo ist das problem, sieh es halt nicht an"
er: ,,Aber keiner mag Poser das stört einfach"
ich: ,,da ist wohl einer neidisch"
er: ,,ne ich find meinen netherdrachen eh viel geiler du idiot, cya"
>igno<


----------



## Schagapache (15. Mai 2009)

Ich spiel ein Pala-Heiler bin random Stratholme gegangen ein Krieger-Tank pullte andauernd die Mops ohne auf Mana zu achten ein Hexer hat ihm mehrmals drauf aufmerksam gemacht das er doch ein bischen waren soll da hat in der Krieger einfach den Hexer gekickt bin dann ach sofort aus der gruppe gegangen und wolte den hexer anflüster da war ich einfach ignor na ja hab dan noch mit dem Mage der auch in dieser gruppe war unterhalten und er sagte mir das es doch egal wäre das ich auf ignar bin und stimmte ihm zu. Als ich Lvl 70 war flüstert er mich an ob ich in Ini heilen könnte ich flüsterte zurück ja klar doch.
Da kam als Antwort :Spieler Er ignoriert Euch. da hab ich mir gedacht man sieht sich immer zwei mal. Und er muste weiter mühselig ein Heiler finden.


----------



## Amalsia (15. Mai 2009)

Manche Leute vergessen halt immer dass das ein Spiel ist und lassen somit auch mal gern ihre Aggressionen an andren aus, und schwupps ist man auf Ignore. 
Ich selbst bin jetzt zwar noch nicht auf Ignore bei jemanden gelandet (soweit ich mich erinnere) aber hab doch schon ein paar auf Ignore setzen müssen, weil sie Endlosdiskussionen starten nachdem man sagt "lass gut sein, ist ok".

Ich hab bisher leute auf ignore gesetzt, weil:

-sie einen dumm anmachen und für jeden wipe verantwortlich machen, obwohl es an der Gesamtleistung der Gruppe lag
-sie einen um Geld anpumpen weil sie sich die Repkosten nicht leisten können und wenn man "Nein" sagt frech und unverschämt werden.
-sie einen immer um ein duell bitten obwohl man am portstein steht und portet.

Das mit den ignores ist teils auch immer ne Ansichtssache, wobei es wirklich viele kindische Ignos gibt.
Ich setz die Leute wenn auch nur auf ignore wenn sie wirklich dreist, frech oder beleidigend werden und wenn ich merke dass sie sonst mit dem was sie gerade tun absolut nicht mehr aufhören.


----------



## Redryujin (16. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kk dann mach ich mal mit
> 
> Also ich letztens Naxx war hab ich 6k DPS gefahren, der andere Offwarri nur 1K, als ich ihn beraten wollte sagte er mir "OMFG DU HUSO LOL L2P ICH FAHR 100000K DPS LOLOLOOLOOL OMFG GZ ZU IGNORE"
> HA das macht ja wirklich Spass!<3




ehrlich wenn jemand sowas sagen würde zu mir dann bin ich froh das ich dann auf seine igno bin ich versteh von dem Satz kein einziges Wort.

Solche Sätze habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Würde da bei sowas zurückschreiben "und auf Deutsch bitte". Wenn er dann euch auf igno heißt weiß man schon er kann kein Deutsch.


----------



## Larmina (16. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ehrlich wenn jemand sowas sagen würde zu mir dann bin ich froh das ich dann auf seine igno bin ich versteh von dem Satz kein einziges Wort.
> 
> Solche Sätze habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Würde da bei sowas zurückschreiben "und auf Deutsch bitte". Wenn er dann euch auf igno heißt weiß man schon er kann kein Deutsch.


Also sonderlich klares Deutsch sind deine Sätze ebenfalls nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (16. Mai 2009)

Das ist altdeutsche Sprache das spricht man so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (16. Mai 2009)

grubsi schrieb:


> btt:
> ich bin bisher auch nur bei einem auf der ignoreliste.
> 
> da war ich lvl 72 und hab das erste mal getankt mit meinem dk. hab bei jeder mobgruppe und jedem boss alles an dmg verringerungen rausgehauen was ich hatte, bin trotzdem immer verreckt. der kommentwar vom healer: Du frisst so viel schaden! bevor ich auch nur einen heal fertig gecastet hab bist du schon down! (rechtschreib und grammatik fehler entfernt).
> ich hab im recount angeschaut wie viel der gehealt hat, war weniger als unsere dmg eule, nur wegen ihr bin ich nicht bei allen mob grps und allen bossen gestorben.


WTF! Genau das ist mir mal passiert, nur das ich der Priester war, spielst du auf Sen'jin? Solltest du dieser Frostritter gewesen sein... dann stimmt die komplette Aussage nicht, was sich an folgenden Punkten erkennen lässt:
1. Ich beherrsche die deutsche Rechtschreibung doch ziemlich gut und den Satz: Du frisst einfach zuviel dmg, du verreckst bevor ich einen heal draussen habe, kann ich wohl gerade noch so schreiben...
2. Wer im Nexus am Trash mit allen Schadensverringerungen 2k hits ( non crit)kriegt, sollte nicht gerade tanken versuchen.
3. Die Eule hat mitgeheilt damit du(?) nicht dauernd abkratzt und wir die ini noch durchmachen können und wir unsere Quests abgeben können
4. ich war disziplin, du hattest damals noch die 3% weniger Schaden durch meinen Heals und bist gerippt, sühne hat sich an dir ins lehre getickt, wie soll ich dich bitte Heilen wenn du schon tot bist bevor ich die zeit habe einen Heilung rauszubringen?

Solltest du eben dieser Kerl sein, dann möchte ich bitte eine ehrliche Rückantwort, den namen meines Chars findest du in der Signatur.
Solltest du nicht auf Senjin sein und der DK, dann entschuldige bitte die Vermutung und verdächtigung das du dieser ,,IMBA''-Tank bist.
mfg


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

ohh lol wie geil!  

kontakt börse für Ignors 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikoxus (16. Mai 2009)

xD @ Raheema ja dadrauf warte ich schon immer das sich zwei "liebende" finden...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> xD @ Raheema ja dadrauf warte ich schon immer das sich zwei "liebende" finden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lustig wärs wenn die sich finden und sich in Diesen Thread dann voll spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miach (16. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl einige Leute in dem Thread ändern die Wahrheit ab weil sie auf ner Ignore Liste gelandet sind und jetzt ne Chance sehen sich zu rächen.
> 
> Finde ich schade 8(



Dann gehe ich doch mit gutem Beispiel voran und sage das ich (wissentlich) auf zwei Ignor-Listen stehe und das völlig ZURECHT!

Kinderwochen-Event, TU... habe vorher gesagt das ich noch nicht drin war, kein Problem für die Gruppe... geht ganz gut bis auf die Tatsache das mir von der Gruppe nur einer Tips oder Hinweise gegeben hat - der rest hat es vorgezogen zu schweigen bzw. mal ein "oh gott ich bin mit noobs unterwegs raus zu lassen". Egal lief irgendwie, bis ich auf einmal keine Aggro mehr halte (Tank) war nicht so gut drauf am Tag, bin auch nicht drauf gekommen warum das so ist... 

Beim Bosskampf habe ich dann so gut wie nix mehr gesehen (auf dem Bildschirm) und leider auch den Chat nicht verfolgt... ende der Geschichte war das der Boss down ist, ich & noch einer den Erfolg bekommen aber... dummerweiße der Rest der Gruppe Tod im Staub liegt... nunja, die Beleidigungen habe ich mir dann zurecht Verdient, konnte mich zumindest noch kurz Enschuldigen bevor ich 2x "Spieler ignoriert sie" zu lesen bekommen habe...

Seit diesem Tag (und sehr langem Raten warum das so war) habe ich für meine Buffs endlich ein Addon damit ich Doof niewieder "Zorn d. G." vergesse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
damit laufen sogar die Hero-Inis fast wie im Kindergarten...

Peinlich ist mir die Nummer bis zum heutigen Tag... naja, Spieler (menschen) machen eben auch mal fehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearforfun (16. Mai 2009)

Ich war mit mein Dk-Tank in einer Hero, Nexus, und hatte noch nen weiteren Dk DD mit.
Die gruppe sah an sich ganz gut aus ich und der Heiler T7,5 und auch die dd's hatten alle ganz gute epics, also denk ich mir na das wird ja ein schneller run.
Erste Mob gruppe Dk-DD zieht aggro ich spotte und wundere mich, da es selbst die DD's die wesentlich besser eq sind in unserem raid mir nur in außnahmen fällen die aggro abnehmen, naja schulter gezuckt weiter gehts -nächste grp wieder aggro auch die danach, der Todesritter fängt schon an sich zu beschweren warum ich keine aggro halten kann darauf antworte ich ob er in frost aura ist er "Nee sehe ich soo blöd aus" Ich verkneif mir die antwort und pull die nächste gruppe und was sehe ich diesmal? - genau das blitzende leuchten des Todesgriff und ,überaschung, der Dk hat wieder aggro, mein stirn küsst nach dem spott meinerseits die Tischplatte und ich frage ihn warum er Todesgriff benutzt, Er "Damit ich nicht laufen muss dafür ist der doch da, wieso hälst du eig. nicht die verdammte aggro wie lang bist du schon tank?"
Ich " Lange, du wohl aber noch nicht lang Dk Todesgriff ist ein Spott" er "klar jetz bin ich an deiner unfähigkeit schuld scheiß dk noobs" -Grp leaf und mich auf die ignore gepackt.
Ich frage mich heut immer noch wie er an den T7,5 Helm gekommen ist.


----------



## Marius K (16. Mai 2009)

ich wahr mal kloster zu BC zeiten und da ich jetzt zum 11ten mal waffenkammer gehe fragte ich alle ob ich die axt haben könnte wenn die droppt,alle sagten ja kein problem.Sie ist dann gedroppt und ein schami würfelt sie mir weg.Da ich natürlich sauer war weil ich kein bock mehrr auf diese instanz habe setzte ich ihn auf ignore list.Ein paar tage später whisperte mich ein spieler an mit namen "...isteinkind"und fragte und beleidigte mich gleichzeitig warum ich ihn auf igo gesetz habe,ich sagte ich hatte docg gefragt ob ich die haben könnte und du hast sie mir weggewürfelt."seine antwort:das ist hier kein wunschkonzert,lern mal leben du opfer.Darauf enbrannte ein wortgefecht und am schluss setzten wir uns beide auf igno.


----------



## ~Kanye~ (16. Mai 2009)

Herrlich was man hier alles liest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich wette 75% der Posts sind ausgedacht..
klar gibt es viele "unreife" spieler, aber das auf die kinder zu schieben naja..

also ich hatte auf Bealgun auch unfreundliche Begegnungen aber es hält sich im Rahmen 

Mfg


----------



## Valkron (16. Mai 2009)

Marius schrieb:


> ich wahr mal kloster zu BC zeiten und da ich jetzt zum 11ten mal waffenkammer gehe fragte ich alle ob ich die axt haben könnte wenn die droppt,alle sagten ja kein problem.Sie ist dann gedroppt und ein schami würfelt sie mir weg.Da ich natürlich sauer war weil ich kein bock mehrr auf diese instanz habe setzte ich ihn auf ignore list.Ein paar tage später whisperte mich ein spieler an mit namen "...isteinkind"und fragte und beleidigte mich gleichzeitig warum ich ihn auf igo gesetz habe,ich sagte ich hatte docg gefragt ob ich die haben könnte und du hast sie mir weggewürfelt."seine antwort:das ist hier kein wunschkonzert,lern mal leben du opfer.Darauf enbrannte ein wortgefecht und am schluss setzten wir uns beide auf igno.



Warst du zum 11ten mal mit der gleichen Gruppe drin
oder
Mit verschiedenen Gruppen?
Weil wenn man zu oft in einer bestimmten Zeit in eine Ini geht kommt man ja nich mehr rein

PS: Weiter so will mehr Geschichten selbst wenn sie ausgedacht sind ;D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illdas (16. Mai 2009)

Waren vor kurzem ( ich mit meinem Priest) BU hatten nen DK dabei der beim 1. boss meinte als Keleseths Klinge dropte : Ups sry bin ausgerutscht ....natürlich gewonnen...2. Boss bei der leder brust ...Ups schon wieder  , natürlich gewonnen wir erklären ihm ersmal das wir stinkig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , geht weiter es dropt etwas blaues und der DK : Meint nur ich passe mal ..denn ich will die Axt von dem letzten boss.....kurz vor dem letzten boss beschließe ich also Plündermeister zu machen 
DK flüstert: Hey alter mach wieder normal ich will die AXT!
Ich flüstere : Ja ist nur zur sicherheit du kannst ganz normal würfeln , nicht das du wieder ,,Ausrutscht''.
DK: F**** dich du wichser 
Ich : Spieler Ignoriert euch...DK leavt

Tja unser Krieger Tank hat sich nach 2 wipes über die Axt gefreut =)


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (16. Mai 2009)

also ich wurde auch schon ignoriert.

einmal in sturmgipfel, bei der daily wo man dieses bärenmount bekommen kann. sollte die herausforderer killen.
auf einmal whispert mich jemand an, was ich für einer wäre.
als ich "hä" whispern wollte, stand ich auf ignore. wahrscheinlich hab ich dem vogel versehentlich nen mob geklaut oder so.

und schon etwas länger her zu bc zeiten.
ich hab ne schöne random kara gruppe mit 3 rl kumpels aufgebaut.
auf einmal ging der healpala off ohne was zu sagen. da es schon später war, fanden wir keinen ersatzheiler mehr (war zu bc alles bisschen schwieriger).

am nächsten tag seh ich wie der pala, der für raidabbruch sorgte, noch jemanden für kara sucht.
im lfg chan geschaut und gesehen, das 9 völlig neue leute in der gruppe waren.

nachdem ich ihn gewhispert habe, was der scheiß soll, von wegen erst off gehen und dann die id klauen. letztendlich wurd ich von dem auch ignoriert.
naja bin dann erstmal schnell nach kara und hab mich paar stunden in die instanz gestellt.
wollte eh nen film gucken und bin halt jede halbe stunde mal gesprungen, um net ausgeloggt zu werden.


aber da ich mich ingame immer freundlich verhalte, bin ich bei kaum jemandem auf ignore.


----------



## Danf (16. Mai 2009)

eines abends stand ich vor if und hab n paar duelle gemacht.

Dann sah ich da einen jäger, mit dem ich ein Duell machen wollte:

ich: *Ihr habt XY zum Duell herausgefordert*
ich: *XY hat das Duell abgebrochen* (oder so^^)
er: mom
-
ich warte ne min:
-
ich: *Ihr habt XY zum Duell herausgefordert*
ich: *XY hat das Duell abgebrochen*
er: EY DU SPASTIKIND ALTER, WENNE DAS NOCHMA MACHS DANN PACK ICH DICHA FU IGNORE!!!einseinself


xD


----------



## Thoor (16. Mai 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> *er: EY DU SPASTIKIND ALTER, WENNE DAS NOCHMA MACHS DANN PACK ICH DICHA FU IGNORE!!!einseinself*


Wenn er das so gesagt hat fress ich nen Besen.... Als ich noch aktiv war sind mir auch immer diese Deppen auf die Eier gegangen die 100 mal n Duell wollten und ein "Nein" nicht gerafft haben >.<


----------



## Larmina (16. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> lustig wärs wenn die sich finden und sich in Diesen Thread dann voll spammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Möglicherweise Hellscream und Grubsi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (16. Mai 2009)

Arldo schrieb:


> ..."Sag mal warum hats du net geheilt?" Antwort "Ich finde das Targetwechseln so schwer!!!" Wtf ---> Igno...



Du hättest ihm aber auch vorschlagen können, sich mal ein Addon wie z. B. Healbot zu holen, dann braucht er keine Targets wechseln und kann prima heilen. Aber Ignoliste ist ja so einfach zu füllen...


----------



## Anduris (16. Mai 2009)

Habe in ner Hero Ini mal so nen dummen Schurken nicht gerezzt als er gestorben ist. (hatte seine Gründe) 
Bei nem Wipe hat er dauernd die Leute als erbärmliche Kacknoobs bezeichnet... gab leider 3 Wipes oder so, weil die Gruppe einfach schlecht war. (der Schurke machte 900 DPS und war 80... xD)
Vorm Endboss wollt hab ich ihn einfach nicht gerezzt. xD
Dann ignore von beiden Seiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taknator (16. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte mal einen Fall ich war Stufe 79 vor OG und da will ein 80Pala ein Duell. Ich denk mir nix und nimm an... Pala setzt sich hin und lässt mich schlagen bis er verloren hat. Danach:
Er:/y Du Kacknoob lern spielen alle dks sind Noobs die können nur nix anderes spielen.
Ichist du sauer?
Er:Welcome to my Igno

2 minuten später das gleiche bei nem Mage lvl 79...

Haben so Leute nix besseres zu tun?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. Mai 2009)

Taknator schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Fall ich war Stufe 79 vor OG und da will ein 80Pala ein Duell. Ich denk mir nix und nimm an... Pala setzt sich hin und lässt mich schlagen bis er verloren hat. Danach:
> Er:/y Du Kacknoob lern spielen alle dks sind Noobs die können nur nix anderes spielen.
> Ichist du sauer?
> Er:Welcome to my Igno
> ...


GZ zum dreistesten Fake! Weiter so!


----------



## Ashena (16. Mai 2009)

die beste möglichkeit ist in deinem fall dich zu ritzen.

*ritz*
*ritz*
*ritz*
*ritz*
*ritz*
*ritz*
*ritz*
*ritz*
*ritz*
*ritz*
*ritz*
*ritz*
*ritz*
*ritz*
*ritz*
*ritz*
*ritz*
...


----------



## Thoor (16. Mai 2009)

16 Beiträge und schon so nen Stumpfsinn....


----------



## Mozee (16. Mai 2009)

1.144 beiträge und kein sinn für Humor stimmt wohl über euch deutschen wie?


----------



## Schlamm (16. Mai 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> 1.144 beiträge und kein sinn für Humor stimmt wohl über euch deutschen wie?


Obwohl er hier recht hat, man sage bloss *ritz**ritz**ritz**ritz**ritz*.....

Das schlimmste ist wenn du mit jemanden diskutierst, über eine doofe, schwierige Situation, vielleicht auch weil du was vergeigt hast und dann flüsterst du ihn an und er ignoriert dich. Waaaah zum aus der Haut fahren!


----------



## Kremlin (16. Mai 2009)

Mich hat jemand ignoriert, als ich ihm seine Kasetten nicht aufmachen wollte.
:<


----------



## Annovella (16. Mai 2009)

Habe vorhin im BWL 2 Leute ignoriert. Die eine Person war offensichtlich ein Hater meinerseits, er hat mich, obwohl er keinerlei Ahnung oder Talent hat PvP bezogen dichtgeflamed.
Die zweite Person war ein Tankpala, der zu Anfang gesagt hat, dass wir Plündern als Gruppe benutzen werden und er dann komischerweise bei den Goblins(wo das Elementiumerz droppen kann) PM einschaltet und sie sich zusteckt. Klar muss man eigendlich über solche Leute drüber stehen, aber trotzdem wünsch ich mir dann erstmal einen Boxsack herbei an denen ich meine Wut auslassen kann, es geht mir dabei nicht darum, dass er einfach ninjaloot macht oder mich jemand zuflamed, nur weil er neidisch auf irgendetwas ist, es geht mir ums unmenschliche Verhalten.

Ich denke meistens sind das Leute, die selbst auf 80 nichts von ihrer Klasse verstanden haben und sich im TS anhören wie 40+. Gibt ja genug Teamspeak-records, wo man echt nur über die Dummheit dieser Menschen lachen kann..oder weinen.


----------



## Thoor (16. Mai 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> 1.144 beiträge und kein sinn für Humor stimmt wohl über euch *deutschen *wie?


Mach die Deutschen nur fertig, juckt mich ehrlich gesagt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kA was lustig daran ist nen post lang *ritz* zu schreiben, evtl ist ihm langwelig und er sucht Emo Freunde kA. :/


----------



## grubsi (17. Mai 2009)

Hellscream schrieb:


> WTF! Genau das ist mir mal passiert, nur das ich der Priester war, spielst du auf Sen'jin? Solltest du dieser Frostritter gewesen sein... dann stimmt die komplette Aussage nicht, was sich an folgenden Punkten erkennen lässt:
> 1. Ich beherrsche die deutsche Rechtschreibung doch ziemlich gut und den Satz: Du frisst einfach zuviel dmg, du verreckst bevor ich einen heal draussen habe, kann ich wohl gerade noch so schreiben...
> 2. Wer im Nexus am Trash mit allen Schadensverringerungen 2k hits ( non crit)kriegt, sollte nicht gerade tanken versuchen.
> 3. Die Eule hat mitgeheilt damit du(?) nicht dauernd abkratzt und wir die ini noch durchmachen können und wir unsere Quests abgeben können
> ...




ne ich spiel auf blackmoore


kannst nachschauen Alkiona heißt der dk und ist mittlerweile lvl 80 und dd


----------



## Sypher (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hab damals mit meiner Druidin für ne Gildenfreundin die Arka heroisch getankt:

Warn Druidin (ich), Priesterin(befreundete Gilde), Schurke (Random), Druide(Baum aus der Gilde), und Hexer(ebenfalls Gilde).


Die Instanz ging super schnell, wir hatten das Ausnahmsweise  ohne TS gemacht und uns also übern standart Chat unterhalten...
Jeder in der Gruppe hat wahrscheinlich im Laufe der Instanz mindestens eine Tastatur totgetippt (Achtung kleine Übertreibung).

Nur ich fand den Schurken ENORM schweigsam...
Irgendwann kam dann von der 

Priesterin: "Sach ma Shiva, wieso hast du eigentlich unseren Schurken auf Ignore?"
Ich erstmal total perplex in die Ignore geschaut und WARUM der drauf war.

"Im Duell verloren - Flamer" stand dort.

Ich hab dem das erstmal gesagt, mich entschuldigt...

Da meinte er nur: "Kein Problem, mein Bruder darf auch mit dem ACC zoggen... der ist weniger.... Sozial verträglich".


mein fazit dazu: Interessant.


Aber das Geilste war, ich war mit meiner Magierin "SILVIRA unterwegs in SW.
Kam ein wispher von einem lvl 30er 
Krieger:Sach mal du warst doch vor kurzem noch Druide?
Ich:"Huh? Nöö heute hab ich mich mit der Mage eingeloggt."
Krieger:Erzähl nix, 2 Chars können net den selben Namen haben!
Ich:Shivalah und Silvira... Nix selber Name.
Dieser Spieler Ignoriert euch!

Ich bin schulterzuckend weitergelaufen und hab meine Stoffe an den Mann/die Frau gebracht.
10 min Später hat mich der Krieger reumütig angeflüstert und meinte er hätte sich geeirrt.

Er meinte nicht Silvira sondern Zwischen dem SIL und dem VIRA war noch ein I 



Jaja Missverständnisse oder einfach der Schutz hinter der Anonymität des Internets.


LG, Dat Shiva


----------



## Scharamo (18. Mai 2009)

Fimbul! schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass ca 75% der Sachen hier ausgedacht sind.


ICh werde hier sicher nich posten warum ich bei machen Leuten auf Ignor bin, aber ich glaube das hier die wenigsten sachen schreiben die nicht stimmen...


Also einmal...


----------



## 0tinco0 (18. Mai 2009)

das beste war bei mir: 
freitag abend auf server : Blutkessel allianz 
ich mit meim Gnom Dk gerade von 1k gekommen und seh im andel folgendes:
*** ***: sucen noch leute für aq40 funraid
To *** ***: inv - dk 80 dd
Inv kam...
halbe stunde später 2. boss gelegt...
alle würfel bedarf auf loot.. ic bekomms screibt mich jâyme an 
*** ***: lol du kack noob bist du behindert die schuhe brauch ich
Folge---> flame /kick/ignore
hab mic mal über *** *** erkundigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird auch liebevoll *** *** genannt,ninjat das ak mammut und gefühlt 95% der allys auf blutkessel führen eine hassliebe mit dem typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dazu : sacen gibts, die gibs gar nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit:Ja mein H klemmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (18. Mai 2009)

Tja...WOW halt. Ich hatte in 4 Jahren zwei Addons, weil meine Ignore-Liste nicht groß genug war. Da es halt der quietschbunte Marktführer ist, spielen "anständige" Leute und A..löcher.

Seit ich HdRO spiele, fühle ich mich da sehr entspannt - zwei Leute auf der Ignore-Liste, einer ist ein Goldverkäufer, der andere ein Rechthaber, der den Beratungs-Channel mit seinen falschen Behauptungen blockierte und trotz zahlreicher höflicher Hinweise auf seine falsche Behauptung weiter dumm labern musste.

Mir ist es bisher einmal passiert, dass ein Hobbit-Schurke mir ein Erz weg geschnappt hat, obwohl ich direkt daran stand und kämpfte. Aber wegen so was setz ich nicht gleich jemanden auf Ignore, der Hobbit war noch "Jung" und kann noch lernen.

In WOW konnte ich nicht mehr zählen, wie oft ich als Wi..er oder A....loch bezeichnet wurde, nur weil ich keine Lust hatte irgend einen fremden Witzbold durch eine Instanz zu ziehen oder wie oft mir Rohstoffe weggeklaut wurden, obwohl klar war, dass ich deswegen direkt daneben kämpfte.

Ich erinnere mich auch gerne an einen Paladin namens Apollo auf Alleria, der lange vor BC auf Dutzenden Ignore-Listen war. Das war auch so ein Rechthaber und Diskutierer, Frauenfeind und Egomane und am Ende ist er deswegen gebannt worden. Aber eines musste man ihm lassen - ich war ein paar mal im PVP mit ihm und da war er wirklich hervorragend als BG-Leader und wusste, wovon er sprach.
Wenn ich mich an in erinnere, denk ich immer an einen 9-Jährigen, der vorm PC sitzt und hyperaktiv hin und her hüpft.


----------



## Kyrador (18. Mai 2009)

Der Thread ist sehr nice zu lesen, wenn man auf Arbeit nebenbei wartet, bis die Synthese abgelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so, dann will ich auch mal kurz was beitragen...

Neu auf Ulduar (EU), mit meiner Restro-Schamanin. Wir waren unterwegs im Tiefensumpf, ein bisschen Erfahrung und Ausrüstung sammeln. Die Gruppe war schnell gefunden, darunter auch ein Gildenkollege. Der Tank war noch etwas unerfahren (kein Problem), hat auf CC bestanden und die Gruppen vorsichtig gepullt. Mein Gildenkollege hat dann angefangen mich anzuschreiben, dass der Tank total langsam wäre und er das alles viel schneller hinkriegen würde. Ich meinte nur, solange wir nicht sterben, ist es doch okay... es ging dann weiter, wir haben die Instanz ohne Wipe geschafft und am Ende musste mein Gildenkollege unbedingt Recount posten. Ich fragte ihn, was das solle, wir haben die Instanz ja geschafft und solange niemand fragt, muss man das nicht posten. Dann hat er erstmal begonnen mit als Idioten zu beschimpfen, der keine Ahnung hat (z.B. weil er behauptet hat, 3.1. wäre schon draussen, was zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht der Fall war). Naja, irgendwann war mir das zu dumm, ich hab noch gesagt, ich lass mich nicht beleidigen und hab ihn auf meine ignore-Liste gesetzt...
Kurze Zeit später werd ich vom Gildenchef angeschrieben, warum ich einen Kollegen auf die ignore-Liste setze (der Kerl hatte sich u.a. im Gildenchat beschwert, das konnte ich an den Reaktionen der anderen erkennen)... ich also den Sachverhalt erklärt. Der Gildenchef bittet mich, ihn wieder von der Liste zu nehmen, weil sich das unter Gildenkollegen nicht gehört... nach einigem zureden hab ich das dann auch gemacht. Keine fünf Minuten später ist er dann aus der Gilde gegangen, Cheffe meinte nur noch "Hilfe, was für ein Spinner, der dreht ja voll am Rad" (offenbar lief das 4-Augen-Gespräch nicht so dolle) und ich bekam nur noch ein "Ihr seid mir ein schöner haufen vollspacken, fu" und wurde von ihm auf ignore gesetzt.
Hach, ist das schön, wenn man mit seiner Einschätzung der Leute richtig liegt und die dann entnervt die Gilde verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür sitzt man doch gerne auf ignore (und er auch wieder bei mir) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (18. Mai 2009)

ich weiß noch beim event vorm Start von neuen add on Wotlk gabs das mit den Zombies wo man selber in einern verwandelt wurden.

Naja habe in SW gerne die ganzen Zombies gekillt war ja auch etwas der Sinn der Sache jedenfalls wenn ich einen killte kamen richtig heftige beleidigungen, und nicht nur eine.

Habe auch gerne wenn leute eine ganze Zombiearme gemacht hatten sie schön aufgesprengt. Natürlich kamen da noch schlimmere Beleidungen die ich hier nicht reinschreiben will.

Steht ja nirgends geschrieben das man das nicht darf wollte halt SW von der Untotenplage befreien.

Im endeffekt hats sehr viele Ignos eingebracht. Die Leute sind aber wirklich ganz schön ausgerastet muss ich schon sagen.


----------



## kurnthewar (18. Mai 2009)

In der Regel kommen so Raid Kids bei mir auf die IGNORE List weil du InGame am 
abend innerhalb von 2 Std 20 bis 30 mal /w Biste Tank und lust auf NAXX oder Ini XYZ ? 
Dabei ist egal wo man sich gerade selber befindet(selber in ner Ini oder so)


1. WTF 
2. Das Nervt wenn ich wo Random hin will stehe ich in der Liste und lasse mich dann gerne anquatschen aber so nö
3. Wenn ich die mal darauf aufmerksam mache Lande ich auf deren Ignore was mir ruhe verschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Napf (18. Mai 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> In der Regel kommen so Raid Kids bei mir auf die IGNORE List weil du InGame am
> abend innerhalb von 2 Std 20 bis 30 mal /w Biste Tank und lust auf NAXX oder Ini XYZ ?
> Dabei ist egal wo man sich gerade selber befindet(selber in ner Ini oder so)
> 
> ...



Du vergisst, dass Tanks und Heiler Mangelware sind und dass, wenn man Leute persönlich anflüstert die erfolgschancen um 700% steigen, jemanden zu finden....
Auf Nera'thor-Allyseite steht so gut wie Nie jemand in dem Gruppensuchgerät...

Das Ding ist von Blizzard eine wirklich astreine Erfindung, wird allerdings nie genutzt, weil es ja bei manchen im Handelschannel noch schneller gehen soll..

Ich schaue zwar immer zuerst im SNG-Tool nach, ob jemand Mitglieder oder eine gruppe sucht, aber in der Regel ist es immer nur einer und man bleibt am Ende gezwungen Leute anzuschreiben..
Wer jemanden deswegen auf die Ignoliste setzt tut mir leid..

** Edit: Es kommt bei mir auch manchmal vor, dass man Leute versehentlich 3x fragt und diese noch dazu in einer Ini sind... man kann sich nicht alle Namen merken, die alle ziemlich gleich heißen.. shiva,shivariel,shiriel
Spieler, mit Namen wie z.B. "Aragon, Imbapro" werden von mir grundsätzlich nicht gefragt -> Mach dir so einen Namen und du darfst froh sein, immer allein spielen zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier geht ja ganz schön was vorran. Freut mich!

Letztens wäre ich fast auf Ignore gelandet weil meine Schami gleich aussah wie ne andre Stufe 80 Orcin. Die war richtig übel sauer auf mich  obwohl sie immer den fetten T-Helm aus Naxx25 anhatte und ich weder sie noch ihr Gesicht kannte.

Aber die hat sich schlussendlich dann kleinlaut entschuldigt, als sie nen Bankchar in OG gesehn hat der ebenfalls gleich aussah.. ^^
__

Ich schau ins AH und seh nen Protodrachenwelpen für 25g.
Ich denk mir w00t O.O schlag natürlich sofort zu und lern mir das Vieh sobald es ausn Postkasten rausgeflogn is.

2 Min später ein Whisper vom Verkäufer:
"*fluch fluch fluch poehse worte ausspuck* gib mir meinen welpen wieder!"

ich so: "hm?"

er: "ich hab den so billig reingestellt dass ihn ein kumpel kaufen kann"

ich so "warum hast du ihm den nicht einfach rübergehandelt?"

er: "......"

 da konnt ich doch nix dafür oder?


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Mai 2009)

An meinen Vorposter: sehr witzige Situation, hätte mich auch über den Welpen gefreut, und nein du hast das absolut richtig gemacht ^^

Nun zu einer kleinen Anekdote meinerseits:

Am Wochenende hat es sich zugetragen, ich stand mit meinem 80er Todesritter im Kloster und wartete auf meine Lebensgefährting (80er Druide) die zwecks Verzauberung-skillen einige grüne Items zum entzaubern benötigte. Diese droppten vornehmlich im Kloster.

Nun stand ich nichtsahnend vor den Eingängen im Kloster als sich folgende Situation zugetragen hat. Ein Stufe 38 (oder so ähnlich) Krieger spricht mich an:

Krieger: "Ziehst mich WK?"
Ich: "Nö"
Krieger: "Komm schon, bekommst auch 50g"
Ich: "Na gut, für 500g zieh ich dich gerne"
Krieger: "OK"
Ich: "Im vorauf versteht sich"
Krieger: "Lal glaubst ich bin blöd"
Krieger: "geh pennen!"
Ich: "Danach hat es auf jeden Fall den Anschein"
Krieger ignoriert euch


Ich amüsiere mich dabei immer prächtig....


----------



## xashija (18. Mai 2009)

Da habe ich auch ne nette Anekdote..

Ein Spieler whispert mich an:

[Spieler]: Hai, bist du zufällig Juwe?
[Ich]: Nee, sorry
[Spieler]: Lol L2p noob!
[Ich]: ??
Spieler ignoriert Euch.

Muss direkt mal den Screenshot suchen.


----------



## kurnthewar (18. Mai 2009)

> Du vergisst, dass Tanks und Heiler Mangelware sind und dass, wenn man Leute persönlich anflüstert die erfolgschancen um 700% steigen, jemanden zu finden....
> Auf Nera'thor-Allyseite steht so gut wie Nie jemand in dem Gruppensuchgerät...
> 
> Das Ding ist von Blizzard eine wirklich astreine Erfindung, wird allerdings nie genutzt, weil es ja bei manchen im Handelschannel noch schneller gehen soll..
> ...




Es gibt einen Channel wo man leute dafür suchen kann der wohl allen bekannt sein dürfte ansonsten fragt man leute die man kennt und gut aber den halben server anzuwispern macht auch wenig sinn. Es nervt halt !


Level mal nen Tank dann verstehst du was ich meine !

Und das die erfolgschancen um 700% steigen hab ich in meinen fall nie bemerkt. Und wenn man bemerkt das Klassen fehlen spielt doch eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich auch gemacht.


----------



## zkral (18. Mai 2009)

Ich nehme an dass ich seit gestern auf 2 Ignolisten mehr stehe...find ich prima, das hält meine eigene sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonntag Nachmittag - die Sonne scheint, also zock ich anstatt am Schreibtisch auf dem Balkon. Ich bin mit meiner Priesterin unterwegs Embleme zu sammeln um noch ein bisschen von dem Accountgebundenen Zeug zu holen...

Lust auf Heilen hab ich nicht, also bin ich als Shadow in SNG. Die Ini war mir eigentlich egal - hauptsache kein Occulus.
Zack, bin ich eingeladen für HDZ4. Druide, Schamane, Krieger, Schurke und ich. Gleich bei der ersten Mobgruppe der erste Wipe.

?

"Sagt mal, wer heilt denn?"
"Na du!"
"Öhm - ihr seht schon dass ich in Schattengestalt rumrenne, oder?"
"Aber du bist der Priester."
"Ich war als DD in der Gruppensuche"
"Egal, du heilst."
"Nö."

Hab darauf hin nen Kick bekommen. Ich schreib den Gruppenleiter an.
Der Spieler ignoriert Euch.

Der Krieger schreibt mich an. "Zicke"
Ich will antworten.
Der Spieler ignoriert Euch.

Einmal schulterzucken meinerseits, Ruhestein genommen und rein in SNG - man kann ja nicht immer Glück haben.


----------



## Syriora (18. Mai 2009)

Spieler: Hast du lust xyz zu heilen?
Ich: Nein, gehe gleich mit Gilde, danke.
Spieler: grummel maul jammer beleidigung
Ich: ?
Bla bla ignoriert euch.

Immer dasselbe Spiel, steht auf meiner Stirn: Ich gehe überall in jede Instanz mit?


----------



## Kovacs (18. Mai 2009)

ich bin ziemlich sparsam mit ignos (iGuG nur goldverkäufer) bin jetzt aber kurz vor ulduar patch selbst auf eine ignoliste gerutscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
passt denk ich ganz gut hier rein und zeigt wie weit es bei manchen schon gekommen ist ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich in warteschleife für unseren naxx 25er raid, noch 15min bis wir starten wollen. 
ich noch nicht in gruppe, da ich schnell noch eine quest in dem vernachlässigten startgebiett in nordend fertigmachen will.
die quest im fjord war eine begleitquest mit mächtig blabla vorweg und mittendrin, ich wenig zeit .. man ahnt was kommen muss:
quest bereits gestartet, der npc sagt sein sprüchlein auf, wackelt los, steckt das erste zelt in brand und freut sich so richtig.
in diesem moment taucht ein hunter mein ich auf, der name ließ mal nix gutes ahnen, aber bin ja erstmal vorurteilsfrei.
"brich die quest ab und invite!" werde ich angewhispert
ich blicke auf die uhr und auf den questfortschritt, habe selbst ein schlechtes gewissen, da ich gerne helfe, aber zeit wird eng.
"sorry, das gerade ganz schlecht ... " schreibe ich und nur das, denn der npc erfordert meine aufmerksamkeit, ich ahne aber schlimmes und 
will eine erklärung nachschieben, doch soweit kam es nicht, 
eine welle von flames schwappt über mir zusammen, worauf ich nur ein "bitte höflich bleiben" zwischenschieben kann. nach weiteren üblen flames dacht ich mir "hmm sry. hätte dir echt gerne geholfen, aber nach feierabend muss man sich doch nicht noch beleidigen lassen" und verteile ein igno (wie gesagt, helfe gerne, aber bitte in normalem ton und wenns dann mal nicht klappt nicht noch abfällig werden)

10 min später werde ich von einer weiteren unbekannten gestalt angewhispert. ich lese etwas wie "so mein main hat dich jetzt auch auf igno, hoffentlich bricht dir das nicht mal das genick!".
WTF? etwas irritiert (den vorfall eben hatte ich schon aus meinem gedächnis gestrichen, bzw. wer hat hier wen geflamt??) schaute ich im arsenal nach dem namen und siehe da es war tatsächlich der main des eben beschriebenen hunters aus einer der "besseren" gilden auf gorgo. sagt recht viel über das selbstverständnis mancher leute.

1.) im befehlston fordern, dass man jemanden einläd ... in einer laufenden begleitquest
2.) übelste beleidigungen nach einem "sry geht grad schlecht"
3.) dann noch in seiner ehre gekränkt, wenn man auf igno landet 

muss doch alles nicht sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
munter bleiben


----------



## YasoNRX (18. Mai 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> also es gab damals, - long long time ago...- einen schurken. wir wollten ins naxx, also ins gute naxx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




LOl ihr seit anscheinend unterbelichtet. Wieso bitte ignoriert man einen wegen der katze, passiert eh nix besonderes!

Ich habe keinen auf Ignore aber, von einem weiss ich das er mich auf Igno hat. Er mit seinem Koleggen adds killen daneben erz hab sie geholt, sie könnten ja auch einen auf adds setzen und der andere nimmt erz. Bewschwere mich ja auch nicht ob einer vor mir erz klaut


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (18. Mai 2009)

grubsi schrieb:


> ne ich spiel auf blackmoore
> 
> 
> kannst nachschauen Alkiona heißt der dk und ist mittlerweile lvl 80 und dd


Na dann mal ein dickes Sorry, aber mir ist genau sowas passiert mit nem dk, ner eule die mitheilen musste und mir als priester. Schon krass was es für Zufälle gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Xgribbelfix (18. Mai 2009)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> LOl ihr seit anscheinend unterbelichtet. Wieso bitte ignoriert man einen wegen der katze, passiert eh nix besonderes!




Damals war es aber BÖSE die Katze zu töten...
Früher gab es immer das Gerücht, dass Kel schwerer wird, wenn man die Katze tötet.


----------



## M3g4s (18. Mai 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> also es gab damals, - long long time ago...- einen schurken. wir wollten ins naxx, also ins gute naxx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Laz0rcatz werden ihn rächen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C.RonaldoFan (18. Mai 2009)

Ich muss jetzt noch drüber lachen ich war Naxx Hero..... sind in der ini ich Blutpräsänz(weil ich dd bin) alle buffen ich mach kurz Frost an ich sag nur :
 "Boah hab am meisten leben sogar als der Tank*schmunzel*" 
Der Tank :"Ja schön du angeber kann ich auch nix zu wenn du tanken willst bitte schön!"
Ich:"Nein,Danke du bist tank ich bin nur dd *Blutpräsänz anmach*
Tank: Ja Du hast doch am meisten leben tank du lieber!"
Ich :" Ich hatte doch schön Nein gesagt...!"
Tank ja hdf ey zuerst angeben du hast am meisten leben und dann behaupten du bist dd drecks kackboon"

Kick 

ich:Spieler Ignoriert Euch.




Unmöglich sowas nur weil ich am meisten leben hab ...-.-


----------



## Camô (18. Mai 2009)

C.RonaldoFan schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt noch drüber lachen ich war Naxx Hero..... sind in der ini ich Blutpräsänz(weil ich dd bin) alle buffen ich mach kurz Frost an ich sag nur :
> "Boah hab am meisten leben sogar als der Tank*schmunzel*"
> Der Tank :"Ja schön du angeber kann ich auch nix zu wenn du tanken willst bitte schön!"
> Ich:"Nein,Danke du bist tank ich bin nur dd *Blutpräsänz anmach*
> ...


Das wäre genauso, wie wenn du nach einer Heroini oder einem Raid unaufgefordert deinen 1. Platz im Recount posten und behaupten würdest:
"Ich bin 1. im Schaden. Will aber nicht damit angeben."

Na, wie käme das rüber?


----------



## YasoNRX (18. Mai 2009)

C.RonaldoFan schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt noch drüber lachen ich war Naxx Hero..... sind in der ini ich Blutpräsänz(weil ich dd bin) alle buffen ich mach kurz Frost an ich sag nur :
> "Boah hab am meisten leben sogar als der Tank*schmunzel*"
> Der Tank :"Ja schön du angeber kann ich auch nix zu wenn du tanken willst bitte schön!"
> Ich:"Nein,Danke du bist tank ich bin nur dd *Blutpräsänz anmach*
> ...


Mir ist das egal ^^ Späße verstehn anscheinenen SEHR VIELE nicht


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

C.RonaldoFan schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt noch drüber lachen ich war Naxx Hero..... sind in der ini ich Blutpräsänz(weil ich dd bin) alle buffen ich mach kurz Frost an ich sag nur :
> "Boah hab am meisten leben sogar als der Tank*schmunzel*"
> Der Tank :"Ja schön du angeber kann ich auch nix zu wenn du tanken willst bitte schön!"
> Ich:"Nein,Danke du bist tank ich bin nur dd *Blutpräsänz anmach*
> ...


also mein dk kam mit dd equip in frostpräsenz nicht mal annähernd an die hp unseres tanks ran. entwededer war einer von euch beiden fehlequipt(bei nem hero raid wohl doch eher fragwürdig) oder die geschichte hat nie statt gefunden


----------



## Maghar (18. Mai 2009)

@ Vorposter: es geht wirklich   ich kenne nen todesritter in meiner gilde der is gut t7,5 content equipt und hat unbuffed 22k life und is im damage meter regelmässig erster vor paladinen schurken und hexern... wie der das macht? keine ahnung  trotzdem hat er damit teilweise mehr life als unsere tanks die dadurch auch nicht schlechter sind

ich persönlich bin auf keiner ignoreliste soweit ich weiss. liegt wohl daran dass ich eher nen stiller spieler bin und nich so mit skills und sowas rumprotze.  
meine liste is auch noch frei weil die leute die drauf gehören kann ich mir auch so merken und meistens gehören die auch zur anderen fraktion was auf nem pvp-server sehr praktisch ist... welche leute mir aber richtig aufn sack gehen sind jene die zu beginn von WotLK nich spielen konnten und monate später wieder eingestiegen sind wo die meisten schon 80er hatten, die dann hilfe suchten ohne ende und dann frisch 80 geworden die ersten epics am mann anfangen mit ihren imba-pvp-skillz rumzuprotzen... die kann man dann leider auch nich campen um denen ihre skills mal zu zeigen (sowas bräucht ich echt mal... leute der eigenen fraktion angreifen können)


----------



## Negev (18. Mai 2009)

Maghar schrieb:


> ich persönlich bin auf keiner ignoreliste soweit ich weiss. liegt wohl daran dass ich eher nen stiller spieler bin und nich so mit skills und sowas rumprotze.



ich würde mich auch ehrer zu den "ruhigeren" spielern zählen- aber drotzdem ist man nicht davor gefeit das man ab und an auf ein paar idioten trifft, die man am liebest auf die ignor packt- die aber voll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... nein bis jetzt is meine liste noch leer!

aber ich bin auf einer ... mir war mit negev langweilig als ich auf die idee kam in shattrath/aldor (konnte man ja prepatch angreifen), mit meiner zuvor gedroppten axt, etwas unruhezu stiften- dabei hat mich ein dk-taure beobachtet der ziemlich erboßt meinte warum ich seine questgeber kille... ich: weil ichs kann! er: arschloch(oder dergleichen). ich: spieler ignoriert euch! war etwas verdutzt aber naja musste dann doch lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gallatin8 (18. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich habe die filterung raus genommen
> 
> also früher war es so wen man jap geschrieben hat kahmen so komische zeichen und so habs dan ausgeschaltet weis net ob das immernoch so ist




Das schöne ist ja das wenn man Verkrüppelndes Gift schreiben will wird das zensiert aber das Gift an sich nicht^^



Todesminen: Meine allererste Instanz und da dropt schon das erste grüne Kleidchen das mein Pala nicht gebrauchen kann aber Gier klingt garnicht nett und passen will ich auch nicht falls auch alle anderen passen und das einer bekommt der das dann nur wegschmeißt weil er vllt ein Twink ist.

Jedenfalls immer schön auf Bedarf gedrückt bis zu dem Kobold dessen Name mir entfallen ist danach kam "WTF lässt du das jetz mal mit dem dauernden Ninjalooten?!!?" Ich verstand natürlich kein wort und fragte erstmal was den los sei, so war ich bereits mit LvL 17 auf 4 Igno Listen.


Meine Igno Liste ist ebenfalls voll vorallem mit Leuten wie "Käfiggirl, Hanswurst und Gángztâ" die mal wieder nicht anderes zu tun haben als mich und alle anderen im Chat zu nerven.


----------



## turalya (18. Mai 2009)

philbraeutigam schrieb:


> Übrigens , wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf: Wechsel den Realm! Die Kinder in WoW nerven.. Sollen lieber mal die Schule fertig machen.....


Jetz hör mal zu es gibt Leute die gehen mit 45 noch studieren also HdF von wegen "Kinder" "Schule fertig machen"

Mann kp aber ganz n toller

so wen wie dich hätt ich auf igno-.-


----------



## Thoor (18. Mai 2009)

C.RonaldoFan schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt noch drüber lachen ich war Naxx Hero..... sind in der ini ich Blutpräsänz(weil ich dd bin) alle buffen ich mach kurz Frost an ich sag nur :
> "Boah hab am meisten leben sogar als der Tank*schmunzel*"
> Der Tank :"Ja schön du angeber kann ich auch nix zu wenn du tanken willst bitte schön!"
> Ich:"Nein,Danke du bist tank ich bin nur dd *Blutpräsänz anmach*
> ...


Ich hätte dich auch gekickt.


----------



## XburN (19. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hätte dich auch gekickt.



ich dich ebenfalls wegen dieser aussage^^


----------



## dragon1 (19. Mai 2009)

naja, so schlimm ist es ja nicht zu sagen lol ich hab so viel hp wasweissich


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja, so schlimm ist es ja nicht zu sagen lol ich hab so viel hp wasweissich



Irgendetwas mehr, besser, schneller oder schöner zu haben als jemand anders, ist doch für viele das entscheidende Kriterium in diesem Spiel
Das tut sowas natürlich schon weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Mai 2009)

habe ich euch alle auf igno?...oder warum schreibt keiner was zu diesem tema?


----------



## Balord (19. Mai 2009)

Ich landete auch erst kürzlich zum ersten mal in meiner mitlerweile doch recht langen WoW-Karriere auf einer Ignore Liste, der besagte Spieler jedoch auf gleich 4^^

Ich war mit meiner Stammgruppe in Ahn´Kahet und wir suchten noch einen DD. 
Ein Todesritter meldete sich und so wurde er halt promt eingeladen.

Es ging recht gut los, bis kurz vorm ersten Boss, wo der Dk zum wiederholten mal nicht antanken ließ und dabei die halbe ini gepullt hatte und nen Wipe verursachte.
Daraufhin beschwerte er sich ununterbrochen über Tank und Heiler wie schlecht diese ihre Arbeit übernehmen.

Beim ersten Boss angekommen schlägt er vor er könne tanken, weil er mehr life und rüssi hat (gradmal 1000).  
Unser Tank weist ihn daraufhin, das es beim Tanken nicht nur auf Life und Rüstung ankommt, sondern vorallem auch auf Werte wie Verteidigung, ausweichen und parrieren.

Unser Dk meinte daraufhin das er 28% ausweichen und 16% Parriren hat (Was bei einem Equip ohne jeglicher Verteidigung, Ausweich- oder Parrierwertung schwer sein dürfte) und willigte schließlich nach langer Diskussion ein doch den Tank weiterhin seine Arbeit übernehmen zu lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Boss war down und ne menge weiterer wipes später waren wir schließlich beim zweiten Boss.
Zum Spaß meinte ich zum Heiler, das ich ja beim nächsten mal mit Verbündeten erwecken das nächste mal wiederbeleben könnte.

Als Antwort kam daraufhin vom Dk:" Wenn man keine Ahnung vom Dk hat, einfach mal Fresse halten!"
-sagt grad der richtige. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis zum dritten Boss kamen wir nurnoch zu viert, da es unserem "lieben" *hust* Dk zu viele wipes wurden, die dieser jedoch selbst verursacht hatte.

Unser Mage postete als wir schließlich abgebrochen hatten weil es zu viert nix wurde nochmal das Recount.

1.Ich mit meinem Todesritter
2. unser Mage
3.unser Krieger Tank
4! unser achso geliebter Dk!


alles in allem sag ich aber immernoch: Nix gegen Dks, spiel selber einen. Aber dieser war echt ein Unikat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Grifin- (19. Mai 2009)

Gestern Nacht kurz vor ein Uhr

ich war auf dem Argentumstunier und hab im Algemeinchat gefragt ob noch jemand "Bedrohung von oben" machen muss.
da ich nach 5 Minuten nicht mehr damit gerechnet habe das noch jemand antwortet, wollte ich es eben alleine machen! Ist in der Gruppe einfacher aber für mich als Feral Druide nicht unmöglich.

also auf in den Kampf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

als der Drache bei ca.30% und alle 3 adds abgeworfen hat kommt dann der 1. wisper.:

-Ja ich

30sekunden später:

-kannst du mich laden

da ich mitten im Kampf war und eigentlich nur am laufen war um den Bomben auszuweichen war mir das nicht wirklich möglich.

kurz darauf war der Drache und seine adds dann auch tot.
ich heil mich, gehe in Fluggestalt, Autoflug Richtung Zitadelle und wollte mich beim Spieler entschuldigen und das ich bereits fertig bin.
er allerdings war schneller und meinte dann

Er: Du bist ein komischer Vogel, erst fragst du dann findest du es nichtmal für nötig zu antworten.
Ich: sry aber ich war im Kampf dann antworte ich nicht.
Er: klar aber jetzt bist du weggeflogen und da warst du nicht im Kampf aber egal was solls.
Ich: nein da war ich ja auch fertig
Er: man bist du auf nem egotrip einzelkind was.
ich: ich frage, 5 Minuten lang antwortet keiner, also hau ich ihn alleine um. wenn dann erst einer kommt kann ichs auch nicht ändern. (kam wegen ignor schon nicht mehr an)
Er: Spieler ignoriert euch

ab dem Satz wo er mich gesehen hat wegfliegen war dachte ich mir er war doch da, wieso läd er mich dann nicht wenn er doch sieht das ich alleine versuche ihn um zuhauen.

von meiner Seite wars vielleicht nicht richtig, ihn nicht zu laden
aber deswegen ignor kann ich auch nicht verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Mai 2009)

ja, cih bin von 3 spielern ignoriert worden und 3 auf igno gesetzt vor n paar wochen


mal vorweg, das ist GANZ GENAU SO passiert.

ich und freund-heiler nexus nh

3 dd gefunden
dd`s pullen, ziehen aggro, nerfen rum
ignorieren hinweise "Nicht pullen, heiler manna reggen lassen"
als dann beim 3ten boss war, grade "wartet gesagt hab, BAM! feuerball hinterhalt Goettcher Sturm.
ich tippe schnell afk.
ok alle sterben, aber heiler hat die reppkosten ersetzt bekommen von mir

beim endboss,alle rdy? Ja, pull, alle 3 /afk.
ich lasse alle 3 sterben und ziehe boss langsam richtung ausgang, ok ich war tot aber heiler konnte raus.
3 neue dd gefunden und umgenuked.
die spieler von mir, dem heiler, den neuen dd`s und einigen gildenkolegen auf igno (=


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Maghar schrieb:


> @ Vorposter: es geht wirklich   ich kenne nen todesritter in meiner gilde der is gut t7,5 content equipt und hat unbuffed 22k life und is im damage meter regelmässig erster vor paladinen schurken und hexern... wie der das macht? keine ahnung  trotzdem hat er damit teilweise mehr life als unsere tanks die dadurch auch nicht schlechter sind


22k hp plus die 10% health von frostaura sind das unbuffed 24,2k hp. ein hero tank wird ja wohl kaum unbuffed weniger als 24,2k hp haben. selbst mein kumpel(paladintank) hat ohne ein nax teil 26k hp


----------



## Kersyl (19. Mai 2009)

Also mal was zum begriff "kiddy"

1. ich bin selber 14... und wenn ich scheiße baue(was ich eigentlich nie mit absicht mache [siehe oben^^]) dann ist das ein fehler, ich entschuldige mich und damit hat sich das.

2. Ich selber sage kiddy eher nur im übertragenen sinne... sowie ein sprichwort z.B alles in butter oder so...(denke ist klar was gemeint ist)
das ganze soll wohl für dumme (hirnlose, verblödete usw.) leute stehen, die aus einer mücke ein riesen rhino machen.
Da das genauso gut erwachsene sein können

Fazit: das ist inzwischen wohl eher ein sprichwort, euphomismus, eine "abkürzung" usw.


btt: auch ich kenne sowas

Ich bin mit einem guten kumpel in einer instanz...glaub das war maraudon und lang her

dann der leader: so wer need auf das trinket macht, bekommt nen kick, da wir alle einfach greed machen
das machte ja noch sinn, da keiner dieses ding brauchte...obwohl auch alle drauf need machen konnten...
nun mein kumpel blökt rum:"damit du brav need machst oder wie?!" ich hab ihn dann erstmal beruhigt und dann hat er sich entschuldigt

was passiert: boss geht down
trinket dropt
Lead: oh cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alle würfeln

...
kumpel und der leader machen beide need
beide das gleiche gewürfelt...glaub 74 oder so
Lead: was soll der scheiß? was machst du need?! bist du nooby?
Kumpel: und du du wixxer? machste doch selber <.<

202867 flames später...

Lead: so mir reichts ich schreib ein ticket...
während er das schreibt leaved mein kumpel mit nem monster zug(zieht alles und rennt raus) verdammt viele gegner und alle außer ihm und mir wipen(katze und schurken sprint ftw..^^)

nur wegen einem scheißding das nur n bissl widerstand bringt...oder so

DAS sind kiddys gewesen^^


----------



## Flawless_itachi (19. Mai 2009)

Mir ist vor ca. nem halben Jahr mal was passiert was mich dazu bewogen hat jemanden auf meine sehr übersichtliche 
Ignore liste zu setzen.

Situation war wie folgt

Ich: Mage frisch level 70 geworden wollte mal wieder in Schattenlabyrint wegen dem casterschwert von mumur (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Jedenfalls gruppe bestand aus mir einem Krieger Tank ein Shadowpriest ein schurke und ein Heilerbäumchen.
die ini lief super ohne probleme nur der Schurke war ein wenig still (chattechnisch).
Nachdem Murmur endlich besiegt war droppte es tatsächlich, das obengenannte casterschwert.
Hab den shadow vorher gefragt ob ich das schwert haben könne er war auch damit einverstanden.
In gedanken legte ich also schon das schwert an, drücke den bedarf button und warte auf mein item.
da sehe ich doch das der schurke mich beim Würfeln überboten hat. 
Gucke mir nochmal das schwert an um sicherzugehen das das auch wirklich ein casterschwert war (schließlich kann sich jeder mal irren).
Jedenfalls war der schurke schon über alle berge (Ruhestein) und hatte sich bereits ausgeloggt.
Als ich ihn dann wenige stunden später wieder on kommen sah und ihn mit meiner anschuldigung Konfrontieren wollte keine reaktion. Tja da hab ich mir gedacht bevor dir nochmal sowas passiert hab ich ihn auf die Ignore gesetzt.


----------



## Darussios (19. Mai 2009)

Ich ignorier mal die 20 vorherigen Seiten, weil der größte Teil eh Billig-Flames beinhaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich erlebe sowas selten, da ich ein ganz umgänglicher Mensch bin.

Hab aber selber noch nie sowas wie "Ey zieh mich mal" etc nicht erlebt auch keine Bettel-Anfragen.
Wenn welche Betteln würden, ignorier ich die im Kopf aber setz sie net auf ignore, weil ich diese Erbärmlichkeit lustig finden würde.
Außerdem werden die dann ja wohl auch meistens beleidigend, ergo kann man das nem GM melden und der Server hat nen Idioten weniger zu ertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## GeratGonzo (12. Oktober 2009)

So, dann beleb ich mal nen alten Thread wieder.

Letzte woche raid PDK25er (ja ich kenne die ini! und weis was ich wo machen muss)

1ster wipe bei den Würmern da mir der 2te tank weggelaufen is bis ich am paralyse gift krepiert bin...
was kam? Raid lead maulte rum, "Oh mann tank, ab ins TS!"
Ich natürlich zurück geschrieben das ich nicht (umsverrecken net) ins ts komme (ich hasse ts und erstrecht bei solchen raids).
Folge?
Kick
Spieler Ignoriert euch.

Oh man, sowas nervt. Meine ignore liste ist schon am überlaufen wegen der ganzen "Oh du noob kein ts oder was" Spinner. TS is immer noch nice to have aber echt net wichtig.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Folge?
> Kick
> Spieler Ignoriert euch.



berechtigt. Vielleicht wurde was im TS angesagt was wer zu tun hat und du hast es natürlich nicht gehört.. wenn du dich dann trotzdem weigerst musst du halt mit net Gruppe mit gehen wo es kein TS gibt.. 

Wir fangen garnicht erst an bevor nicht alle im TS sind.. kann immer mal was außerplanmäßiges sein.. dass der schami früher das heldentum zünden soll oder irgendwas anderes.. und da schreibt mitten im Bosskampf niemand was in den chat.



> da mir der 2te tank weggelaufen is bis ich am paralyse gift krepiert bin



erzähl mal genauer was da los war.. normal: Feuer rennt zum Gift ( aber nicht der Tank, sonst kanns passieren dass der AOE vom Wurm mitten in den Raid trifft)

Und dass der Tank mit dem Wurm der nicht im Boden steckt rumläuft ist auch ganz normal weil der Wurm einen gift-kreis aufn Boden macht ( wie der seuchensprüher typ da in naxx.. Grobbulus?)

Du hast also den einen Wurm getankt.. warum ist dir da der 2. Tank wichtig? jeder tank macht doch da seinen eigenen wurm oder habt ihr die zusammen getankt?


----------



## Sir Wagi (12. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> So, dann beleb ich mal nen alten Thread wieder.
> ...


Das hätt ich mit dem Käse bleiben lassen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau, 24 Leute sind im TS und alle müssen schreiben, damit Nr. 25 alles mitbekommt xD ... Ohne Worte ...

Igno is vielleicht überzogen, kick gerechtfertigt ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeratGonzo (12. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> erzähl mal genauer was da los war.. normal: Feuer rennt zum Gift ( aber nicht der Tank, sonst kanns passieren dass der AOE vom Wurm mitten in den Raid trifft)



Ja da hate recht, der feuerwurmtank sollte zum giftwurmtank rennen wenn dieser das gift hat. Doch wenn man trotzmehrfachen schreibens nicht nen wurm mit tank auf sich zurennen sieht bewegt man sich ein bissel zum anderen hin ohne den gift wurm in die grp zu drehen.

@Sir Wagi
ich brauche kein ts ich raff die bosse auch so! was kann ich dafür das manche nicht ma pdk checken? Wenns naxx gewesen wäre (oknicht mit dem heutigen level stand sag ich ok, selbst als ts hasser wär ich gejoint, aber nicht PDK!)


----------



## Genomchen (12. Oktober 2009)

Sry, normalerweise schreibe ich ja nicht derart provokant, aber:
Er ignoriert dich??? Hat dich nimmer lieb???? Will aber lieb gehabt werden?? oder wie jetzt? Fangt ihr gleich das heulen an, wenn ihr auf ner ignore steht? Hey bei einer derart unfreundlichen Community, wie es bei der WoW ist solltet ihr andere Sorgen haben, als so nen Emo-Gehabe. Wenn ihr wegen 5 Ignores zu weinen beginnt, wie ist das dann wenn euer Traumitem 5-mal weggelootet wird? Begeht ihr dann selbstmord??


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> der feuerwurmtank sollte zum giftwurmtank rennen wenn dieser das gift hat.



Eben nicht. Das machen die DDs.. die tanks bleiben schön da stehen wo sie sind (bzw. wenn der giftwurm beweglich ist zieht er ihn ein wenig durch die gegend).. Was wäre denn wenn der Feuer Wurm im Boden steckt.. da kann der tank nicht von weglaufen weil der kommt ja nicht hinterhergelaufen.. 

Vielleicht wurde das ja im TS so gesagt und du hast es eben nicht mitbekommen..
Bei uns macht das kein einziger tank.. das machen alles die DDs


Und was hast du gegen TS? das ist nicht nur dafür da um die Bosse zu erklären und dann herrscht ruhe.. TS ist kommunikation.. einfach nen bisschen miteinander sprechen.. ich verstehs nicht warum manche leute einfach so strikt gegen TS sind.. hast du ne piepsige Stimme? klar wenn du dann das erste mal was sagst werden sie sich das lachen nicht verkneifen können.. aber wenn du gut bist und dich nicht dumm benimmst dann passt das auch mit deiner piepsigen stimme...

Vielleicht bist du auch weiblich und möchtest nicht, dass jemand das erfährt? keine sorge.. ich hab seit 1 jahr keinen raid mehr gehabt wo nicht mindestens 1 frau dabei war.. meißt sinds so 2-3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn dich dann jemand dumm an macht.. -->ignore

mh ansonsten seh ich keine vernünftigen Gründe warum man nicht für jeden kleinen scheiss ins ts kommen sollte..

Ahja okay.. wenn die Eltern/freundin/kind im Zimmer/nebenan schlafen dann ist das ok


----------



## Haramann (12. Oktober 2009)

PDK25 random run:
ich logge mich nach einem disconect wieder ein, worauf ein Dudu dessen Name ich nie gehört habe,lautstark im /raid herumschreit, ich habe ihm betrayer geninat usw. daraufhin beleidigt er mich als spast,missgeburt etc.
ich war recht verwirrt, da ich betrayer nicht geninjat hatte und antworte halt gelassen auf seine beleidigungen.
>ich werde aus dem raid gekickt, der dudu bleibt....
>ich schreibe den leader an, wieso ich gekickt wurde nich der dudu
>>>>>ignore
>dann schreibe ich den dudu an,wie er auf solche ideen kommt,darauf "jaa du spast hast meinem twink betrayer geninat, du spast, du mussgeburt...."
>>>>>ignore


----------



## Darkprincess (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich war mit meiner Hexe damals als ich mit WoW anfing im wald von elwyn Blumen sammeln.steh an einer Friedensblume mit meinen ungefähr lvl 20 und fang an die blume zu looten,kommt ein fast 70er druide an und meint "das war meine blume,ticket" sag ich zu ihm "ich stell sie dir ins ah,kannst sie mir ja abkaufen" daraufhin kam ein "viel spaß auf meiner ignorelist"
Ich fands recht amüsant und dachte mir nur so...omg was für ein idiot.


----------



## Nasiria (12. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Das machen die DDs.. die tanks bleiben schön da stehen wo sie sind (bzw. wenn der giftwurm beweglich ist zieht er ihn ein wenig durch die gegend).. Was wäre denn wenn der Feuer Wurm im Boden steckt.. da kann der tank nicht von weglaufen weil der kommt ja nicht hinterhergelaufen..
> 
> Bei uns macht das kein einziger tank.. das machen alles die DDs



*grübelt* Also könnte der Tank mit dem Giftdebuff nicht von diesem gereinigt werden, wenn der EINZIGE Spieler mit Feuerdebuff der andere Tank ist? Die Logik versteh ich nicht ganz. Der Bewegliche Wurm macht den Debuff immer nur auf EIN Ziel, nie auf mehrere, da nie mehr als ein Spieler vor ihm stehen sollte. Der Unbewegliche spuckt seinen Debuff in die Menge, wenn aber gerade nur der Tank getroffen wird, dann ist der am Arsch, oder wie darf ich dich verstehen?


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2009)

Vor ein paar Tagen wurde ich von einem im IRC auf Ignore gesetzt, weil ich (und eigentlich der gesammte Channel) seine sinnlosen Kommentare mit grauenhafter Rechtschreibung (uhnT damit mäeiä ihch wihrklihch grauhäenhahft) 'kommentiert' habe. Naja ok, eigentlich nicht, er ist am /ignore Befehl gescheitert. Klappt halt nicht wenn man /iknore eintippt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....


----------



## ScHneEroSe (12. Oktober 2009)

Mhh, also ich pack mittlerweile ziemlich schnell leute auf igno.
Und sei es weil sie den chat zuspammen oder mir einfach unangenehm sind. Aber die meißten sind doch eigentlich recht freundlich.

Stört mich auch nicht wenn ich bei einem auf der liste stehe... das beruht fast immer auf gegenseitigkeit.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Oktober 2009)

mh also ich meine da sind immer mehrere leute mit dem feuer debuff.. das hat auch nix damit zu tun ob die nun im boden stecken oder nicht, der feuer wurm macht nen feuer debuff und der gift wurm nen gift debuff.. wer feuer hat rennt zum gift und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte da noch nie probleme damit irgendwie.. vielleicht sollte ich mir die fähigkeiten auch nochmal durchlesen.. aber bisher musste noch nicht ein tank zum anderen laufen damit dieser den gift debuff weg bekommt.


----------



## GeratGonzo (12. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde das ja im TS so gesagt und du hast es eben nicht mitbekommen..
> Bei uns macht das kein einziger tank.. das machen alles die DDs



Gut da ich nur random raide hatte ich noch nicht 1nen dd dabei ders gemacht hat.
Und was hab ich gegen ts? ganz einfach, alles wichtige kann man auch tippen. Man muss es nicht haben. Und ich bin keins von dem oben genanneten, ich bin ein männlicher durchschnittsfettsack mit ner normalen stimme. Ich habe einfach keinen bock auf ts.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Oktober 2009)

das Problem beim Tippen ist, dass man es nichtim Bosskampf machen kann weil da meißt so viele sachen von Addons durchrauschen dass man es entweder nicht lesen kann, keine zeit hat zum lesen weil man die rotation dadurch vernachlässigt bzw. nicht zurückschreiben kann oder was auch immer.. man braucht halt seine hände zum Spielen im Bosskampf.. nicht zum tippen..

Wenn jemand im Bosskampf tippen kann muss man sich fragen ob der jenige zu viel Zeit hat.. Dann hat er wahrscheinlich schon das equip dazu um ne schreibpause einzulegen und braucht keinen loot mehr :-P


----------



## Islanzadiy (12. Oktober 2009)

Das kenne ich auch 
Als ich mit WoW angefangen habe wusste ich das nicht mit Bedarf und Gier(was ja auch sehr verwirrend ist)
und wurde als kack Ninjalooter benanntund aus der Gruppe geschmissen. Als ich den jenigen fragte warum war ich schon auf der Ignor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe damals ein anderes Gruppenmitglied gefragt was ich denn falsch gemacht hätte, er hat es mir dann wenigstens erklärt aber der Anfüher von uns hat sich damit nicht abgeben
Fand es sehr schade zumal ich von vornherein gesagt hatte das ich noch nicht viel Ahnung habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skum (12. Oktober 2009)

ich war auf der suche nach member für nexus nhc wir waren grade voll geworden da schreibt mich ein pala an

er: inv pls
ich: sry wir sind voll
er:inv ich bin voll t6
ich ne sry wir sind schon voll
er: kick einen
ich: ne sry sowas mach ich nicht
er: kack h.sohn(ausgeschrieben)
ich: ticket is raus(spieler irgnoriert euch)


----------



## sko1970 (12. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab nur 7 oder 8 spieler auf ignore und das sind irgend welche lvl 1 chars die den handelschannel zu spammen.
und 1 oder 2 spieler (so genannte Plündermeister ) die in random schlachtzügen die items ninja lootenoder nicht nach random 100 verteilen ob wohl ffa gesagt wurde.


----------



## Mirano (12. Oktober 2009)

ich hab nie leute auf igno bzw wenn dann immernur 10min weil ich es nicht leiden kann wenn jmd im /2 channel auf was antwortet und ich die frage wegen igno nicht lesen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich bin auch schon mal ziemlich schnell auf igno geladet... frisch 70 geworden keinen plan vom raiden geschweige denn welche raid instanzen es überhaupt gibt. aufeinmal bekomm ich ein whisper:

spieler: lust mh zu heilen
ich: mh wasn des?
naja nach 2min keine antwort schreib ich halt nochmal
ich: was ist denn mh?
wieder keine antwort... wollte ich ihm noch was schreiben
spieler xxx ignoriert euch

oder einmal hatte mich der raidleader von nem rnd raid auf igno war auch sehr lustig als wir dann heileinteilung machen wollten und er 5min auf meine antwort gewartet hab und ich derweil den schlachtzugchannel zugespammt hab ob er blind sei oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis ich gemerkt hab, dass er mich auf igno hat^^


----------



## El_Arx (12. Oktober 2009)

Benutze ignorieren eigentlich nie, und werde auch nie ignored, was mich aber vollkommen
perplex dastehen hat lassen war letzten Sonntag, als ich mit meinem Hunter in Og rumgammelte und das Ah durchforstet habe:
Ein sehr gut equippter Druide mit dem ich mit meinem Main oft Random Raids war bietet im /2
auf 4 Zeilen seine Juwelierskunst an und sagt wenn man etwas wollte solle man ihn anschreiben um seinen momentanen Standpunkt zu erfahren,
ich, ganz verzückt von dieser Vorstellung flüstere ihm "Test" - und bekomme seine Position angezeigt und wie viele Epische Rezepte er besitzt,
jedoch bekomme ich einen whisper von ihm: "Ein Test ist genug, beim zweiten Mal trägst du die Konsequenzen."
Ich: "Okay tut mir Leid, wollte nur was ausprobieren."
Er: Spieler ignoriert euch nun.

Hätte das sein müssen?

MFG


----------



## Talgur (12. Oktober 2009)

Spontan fällt mir gerade ein Gildenmitglied ein der ignoriert wird/wurde weil er nicht mit nach Maly10er wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zunix (12. Oktober 2009)

Geschehen vor einiger Zeit in Nagrand :
Wollte mit meinem ca 70er Schurken ein wenig Leder sammeln. 
Schnell ein paar Grollhufe gelegt , gelootet ....und dann hatte ich einen lustigen Begleiter   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er wich nicht von meiner Seite : es war ein 75er Jäger ! Er versuchte ständig mit dem Kürschnern der erste zu sein ! per Dauerklickorgie oder so !
Als ich whisperte : SRY ! aber ich hab auch kürschnern .
Meinte er : Als Jäger hätte er mehr Anspruch auf Leder als ein Schurke . 
Meinte ich: OKI ! Dann würfeln wir doch einfach drum ! lol ! Die ini hier kannte ich noch gar nicht.
Meinte er : Arsc....... ! Ticket an GM ! 
Meinte ich: Super ! Ich hab den chatt kopiert ! Willst Du auch ne Kopie ?
Meinte er : Igno spasti  . 
Meinte ich : ??? ...nochmal auf Deutsch , Bitte.
Er machte PVP on !
Meinte ich: was denn nun ? PVP oder igno ?
Er: aufs Flugmount (und wohl nen Ticket geschrieben) 

Am nächsten Tag hatte ich nen GM an der Strippe wegen ninja looten !
Nach ein paar Minuten war alles erklärt ! Hatte schon Angst wegen Sperre und so ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja :  Auf ignore hat mich das tapfere Jägerlein nicht gesetzt ! Deswegen bin ich mir nicht so sicher , ob das in diesen thread passt ! 
            Sonst bitte verschieben ! ( Wohin auch immer )


Gruss
Zunix


----------



## Ice Core (12. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt schon unnötige Igno-Situationen^^

Z.b.

Er: Haste VZ?
Ich: Ja, aber noch nicht fullskill
Er: Kannste mir +40 Ausdauer verzaubern?
Ich: Ne, hab das Recipe noch nicht
Er: -.- kiddy
Danach Igno seinerseits^^


Oder nach nem Wipe bei Nexus:
Er 1: Warum kein SS auf den Healer?
Ich: Sorry, SS hat noch CD..
Er 1: Spassti, warum verbrauchste den auch ständig
Ich: Damit der Healer SS hat^^ Aber der Stein hat halt Cooldown^^
Er 1: Dann mach dass er kein Cooldown hat, sonst Igno!
Er 2: Er 1, reg dich mal ab!
Er 3: Ruhig^^
Er 2: Bitte nicht sauer werden^^
Er 4: Lol warum wirste deshalb sauer?
Er 1: Ach le*** mich doch alle.

Danach hatten wir ihn alle auf Igno, er war aus der Gruppe. Und wir waren bei ihm auf Igno^^
Nach 4 Minuten hatten wir nen anderen DD^^

MfG Ice


----------



## Zalandar (12. Oktober 2009)

Will 2 Kloster ziehen, Machen mir den weg 1 Stunde dorthinzulatschen, um einen zu porten, sagen beide fast zeitgleich, cucu ich muss off!!
OMG, hätte heueln können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welcome to Ignore!


----------



## Zalandar (12. Oktober 2009)

Will 2 Kloster ziehen, Machen mir den weg 1 Stunde dorthinzulatschen, um einen zu porten, sagen beide fast zeitgleich, cucu ich muss off!!
OMG, hätte heueln können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welcome to Ignore!


----------



## Zalandar (12. Oktober 2009)

Sorry Doppel, bitte löschen


----------



## killerotto (12. Oktober 2009)

Zalandar schrieb:


> Will 2 Kloster ziehen, Machen mir den weg 1 Stunde dorthinzulatschen, um einen zu porten, sagen beide fast zeitgleich, cucu ich muss off!!
> OMG, hätte heueln können
> 
> 
> ...





omg! des is mir auch passiert! aber bei mir war er so nett und hat nen disc gefakt


da ich so nett bin un von ignos nicht halte lies ich es! noobs sollen noobs bleiben, ignos helfen da nicht viel!


______
die geschichte handelt von mir!:

als ich mit wow bginnn hatte (vor ca 1 jahr) habe ich mit meinm hunter aus unerfahrenheit nach allem gefragt gebetteln gespamt gefleht etc.  ich glaube ihr könnt euch dneken wie schwer es ist leute für ne ini zu finden wenn einen die ca die hälfte deiner fraktion auf igno hat! obwohl ich super dmg fahre!

jez sagen alle nur noch: ah der killerotto(ich heiße jez celebrir habe mich umbenannt) der kack bon spammt wieder mal      (ich suchte nur nen verz :O )

my bad! (das leben is scheiße)

ich ahbe aber keine ahnungwie ich meinen ruf bei der fration ally wieder hoch farmen soll :O ich kann geld verteilen aber ich glaube das hilft nix!


----------



## hardrain86 (12. Oktober 2009)

also schreibe erstemal zu dem thread...

also habe mir nur deins durchgelesen ... also zum letzten teil des ignor problems...
ganz ehrlich wegen itemgeil usw naja wenn wer itemgeil ist dann nur der der sich drüber 
aufregt vor allem wegen so banahlen sachen wie ner scheiß katze!!!!
wegen dem port prob bzw ziehen: naja ganz ehrlich wenn mir wer sagt hf auf der ignor oder sowas
danns chreibe ich nur zurück "du bist es schon" oder etwas wie "danke wünsch ich dir auch"....
ganz ehrlich du hast sachen beschrieben wegen sowas solltest du lachen und nix anderes 
verarsch diese leute wenn jemand so geil auf etwas ist udn du es auch brauchen kannst oder 
wer gezogen werden will udn du es nicht willst oder gruppe hast und absagst tja sage ich nur 
über diesen gamer pp^^.

alles in allem haben diese leute nen problem aber ein ganz großes und zwar einfach nur ego´s!!!

also einfach nur hf über solche leute und igno setzen du hast das recht dazu XD !!!



mfg Lyss


----------



## t34m4n (12. Oktober 2009)

jo letztes mal hab ich fleisch gefarmt mit meim dudu wegen kochkunst
da kam so ein pala herbeigelaufen, läd mich in seine gruppe ein, wir killen einen bär, er lootet das fleisch, dann rennt er weg und leavt wieder
ich frag ihn ganz freundlich " hey haste mir nicht noch ein paar fleisch von denen übrig?"
nach 2 minuten schick ich ihm nochma ein "?", ingoriert -.-


----------



## majo81 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hab seit 3 Jahren WoW nie wen auf Ignore gehabt,noch war ich auf wem seiner Ignore Liste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach´n dickes Fell aneignen,und wie´n Geist durch die raid´s/ini´s schleichen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Su-Si (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs anders gelöst und das Addon "ignoremore" besorgt.

Klar kann man ******** einfach ignorieren, dann läuft man aber Gefahr, denen in einer Gruppe wieder zu begegnen und sich schlimmstenfalls über den gleichen Mist ärgern zu müssen...es gibt mittlerweile einfach zu viele zu bescheuerte Spieler. 

Hut ab für die, die sich über den ein- oder anderen Spieler nicht aufregen. Ihr müsst Nerven wie Baumstämme haben. Vielleicht habt ihr auch nur noch nicht die "richtigen" Spieler getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich drücke euch in diesem Fall auch für die Zukunft die Daumen). Aber ich könnte bei bestimmten Leuten bzw. deren Benehmen schon an die Decke gehen, ich gebs zu...


----------



## Aratos (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich mit meinem 29er Pala im ws:

zunächst im /bg

schurke: guckt mal wer erster von allis ist (er mit 2 kills 5 toden erster, ich war grade beigetreten)

nach kurzer zeit:

Ich im /bg: dann guck mal wer jetzt erster ist (ich mit 9 kills 1 tot erster)

Er wispert mich an:

Er: ja eben war ich aber noch erster?
Ich: und was kannst du dir davon kaufen? (ich muss dazu sagen, wir lagen 2:0 zurück)
Er: ja vor kurzen war ich noch erster du arsc*
Ich: Und sowas ist auf unserem Server (er war wirklich auf unseren server -.-)
[Dieser Spieler ignoriert euch]

Ich hab mir nur noch an den Kopf gefasst und mir meinen Teil gedacht...und das BG natürlich verlorgen.^^


----------



## Rashnuk (13. Oktober 2009)

Also ihr habt nerven ihr lacht über sowas. Bei sowas werde ich sowas von Sauer hab es zwar immer unterdrückt falls jemand son richtiges Arsch*och war und versucht freundlich zu diskutieren aber drüber Lachen ist doch mal was schönes da wünscht man sich glatt sowas jeden tag *g*

Mir ist was ähnliches passiert.

Maraudon ich als Verstärker Schamane und ein Krieger,Magier,Priester und Schurke.

Bei der Prinzessin.
Prist bekommt aggro - tot.
Ich kann als einzigster noch heilen als Verstärker.
Prinzessin ca. 20%.
Ich heile jeden sogut ich kann und da es klar ist das ich in so einer situation eine Balance zwischen DDler und Tank heilen musste und es auch tat. Kriger gehealt fast immer
Mage wenig Schurke wenig gehealt da wir da eh nur Tank&Spank machen mussten.
Prinzessin down mage down.
Der Mage du kackboon! Heal mich doch mal! Danke für Repkosten noob kiddi l2p and hf igno cu
Das witzige war Mage zeugs ist gedroppt aber er ist vorher gegangen. Bekam kein Rezz und machte das Portal nach OG bevor er geleavt ist das ist doch schön XD
Also Loot bekommen,Portal bekommen, und schön ausgelacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonique (13. Oktober 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Das beste ist auch wenn Leute dich auf Igno setzen und später dann was von dir wollen wie port oder sonst was und du denen nicht antworten kannst wegen igno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OH ja! Das kenne ich nur zu gut.

Als ich mit meiner Schammi etwas über Level 60 war und ich mit einem Gildenkollegen(er mit seinem Twink, der nicht in unserer Gilde war) und ein paar Randoms in eine Ini ging. Die Heilerin war eine Menschpriesterin, die sich nach jedem Mob setzte und Mana auffüllte. Mein Gildenkollege tankte mit seinem Dk, der ja bekanntlich kein Mana hat. Auch ich kenne das Problem, dass man als Nicht-Mana-Klasse-Tank häufig mal vergisst, dass andere Mana brauchen. So rannte er immer weiter. 
Sie setzte sich und trank und verkündete, sie würde nicht heilen, wenn sie nicht voll und ganz mit Mana gefüllt sei. 
Er hörte auf sie und machte langsamer, aber irgendwann vergaß er es wieder.
Da verließ sie die Gruppe.
Er flüsterte sie an. Sie ignorierte ihn.
Als ich versuchte, sie anzuflüstern merkte ich, dass sie auch mich (als DD) auf Ignore hatte.
Auch die anderen DDs erkannten bald, dass sie die ganze Gruppe ignorierte, obwohl nur mein Gildenkollege irgendwie Müll gemacht hatte.
Also loggte er um, und fragte sie, warum sie denn nun alle auf Ignore setze.
Sie begründete das damit, dass sie das tue, um zu wissen, mit wem sie nicht raiden gehen sollte.

Endlich auf Level 80 bekam ich regelmäßig, wenn ich im sng- Channel war, Anfragen von einer gewissen 80er Menschpriesterin, die mich immer wieder fragte, ob ich mit in ihre Gruppe wolle.
Mein Problem dabei war, dass ich, wenn ich antworten wollt, die Nachricht erhielt: "Der Spieler ignoriert euch!"

Nach dem fünften Mal habe ich dann umgeloggt und sie angeschrieben.
Ich: Hallo, entschuldige die Störung, aber ich möchte dich darauf hinweisen, dass du, wenn du mich schon ignorierst, dir das auch bitte merken solltest und mich nicht immer anflüstern solltest, ob ich mit dir raide. 
Sie: Was? Ich ignorier dich doch gar nicht.
Ich: Ja aber meinen Main. (ich nenne den Namen)
Sie: Oh. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich dich auf igno hab. Ich räume die Liste jetzt aber auf.

Tja, und seitdem hab ich nie nie wieder was von ihr gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (13. Oktober 2009)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> Der Mage du kackboon! Heal mich doch mal! Danke für Repkosten noob kiddi l2p and hf igno cu
> Das witzige war Mage zeugs ist gedroppt aber er ist vorher gegangen. Bekam kein Rezz und machte das Portal nach OG bevor er geleavt ist das ist doch schön XD
> Also Loot bekommen,Portal bekommen, und schön ausgelacht.
> 
> ...



hmm wie? Hatet ihr Pm an? Oder habt ihr normal gelootet so das die Teile aufm Bildschirm erschienen sind? Hat der Mage sich wieder belebt und ist zu euch gelaufen, hat ein portal gestellt und dann die grp geleavt??? Oder hat er direkt den Geist freigelassen dann habt ihr gelootet und ist dann zu euch gelaufen? Wie denn nun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann das net so ganz nachvollziehen wie das von statten ging.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Xiut (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir das nicht ganz durch gelesen, doch ich hab z.B. Leute immer nur für einen Tag auf Ignor. Nur weil sie auf ignor sind heißt es ja nicht das man mit dennen nicht mehr in eine Gruppe kommen kann. Wenn mich dann einer zu flammt dann setzt ich den auf ignor und sobald er sieht das ich ihn ignoriere denkt der das ich ihn für immer dort auf ignor habe und hört auf. Und so lösch ich alle von meiner Ignor wenn ich off gehen und die GANZ schlimmen schreibe ich mir auf (also ninjalooter z.B.)


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin bei vielen Idio... ähm weniger intelligenten Menschen auf Igno: Die besten:

Tank: WArum heilst du nicht?
Ich: ähm ja Todesritter heilen nicht...
Magier: xD
Tank: ey alter mach keinen Scheiss
Ich: Ja äh hallo seh ich aus wie ein heiler? ich bin dd!
Tank: Ja klar welkomme tho ignore du spaco lol! (Ja so hat ers wirklich geschrieben)
_____________________________
Er: Doch Illidan ist ein Gott!
Ich: Nein das ist ein Nachtelf!
Er: Stimmt nicht er is ein Dämonengott!
Ich: Er ist ein Dämonenjäger nur hat er sich durch die Macht des Schädel von Gul'dan zu einem Dämon verwandelt
Er: lüg net!
Ich:Der Spieler ignoriert euch.

-----------------------------


----------



## Bigfeet (13. Oktober 2009)

ich bin auch auf igno gelandet *weint*

letzt Nexus hero getankt, dabei 2 Hexer, Aderlass bis leben auf minimum. Richtig gelesen, bei dem einem kam es mir echt so vor der schaut nicht ob sein mana voll ist, sondern das leben leer. Der wär bestimmt etliche tode gestorben wenn se das nicht wegepatcht hätten.
Dementsprechend hatte der Heiler immer gut zu tun und musste gelegentlich auch ne verschnaufpause einlegen zum trinken. Auf das "Go" vom Oberhexer antworte ich nur "wär schön wenn Herr Hexer auch mal was essen würde nach dem Aderlass". Darauf die Antwort vom Hexer "das ist aufgabe des Heilers mein Leben vollzumachen"

Hierzu fiel mir nix mehr ein und ein einfaches kleines wort rutschte mir raus "gelitten?"
Besagter Hexer "wer? und überleg dir jetzt gut was du sagst!"
das reichte für mich um ihn ohne weitere kommentare aus der Gruppe zu schmeissen.
Darauf folgten nur noch ein paar schimpfwörter von ihm und scho stand ich da auf igno.

man wat bin ich böööse


P.s: der Heiler war froh das der Hexer weg war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hehe jaja ich werde angezickt weil ich kein bzw kaum Aderlass mache irgendwie nehmen die mich immer um nen Proc zubekommen.

Naja auf Ignore bin ich auf ein paar Ninjalooter auf unserem Realm bin ich ganz Stolz.


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. Oktober 2009)

ich war immer brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, war auf keiner igno list zumindest nicht dass ich wüsste^^


----------



## mimoun (13. Oktober 2009)

Jop hatte auch eine schöne Erfahrung im Verlies.Dudu (lvl 30) whisperte mich an ob ich ihn verlies ziehen würde.Ich dachte mir Ok wenn ich nichts anderes mehr vorhabe.dann ganze ini clear.Dudu fragte mich ob ich ihn noch durchs kloster ziehe und genau in diesem augenblick kam ein invite nach naxx 10er. Ich hingegen antwortete spät:ne du jetzt muss ich los raiden.Dann kam er mit den spruch:Schnauze.Und zack ignore.

Solche Leute gibts überall.Schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undead-Rouge (13. Oktober 2009)

Is mir auch schonmal passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Krater von Un´Goro bei dem siliditennest(weis net wie man das schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Bin grad an der Quest wo man die Instktenkönigin töten muss, und will mich mit meinem schurken durchschleichen, finde jedoch keinen einzigen Gegner. An der Höhle der Königin angekommen seh ich nen 70er Hunter (Nachtelf...ich bin Untoter) und macht grad den Trash im Raum platt. Ich werf den Köder...die Königin kommt und ich hau drauf, nach ner Zeit kommt ein /y vom Hunter und er schießt mit auf die Königin bis sie tot ist. Dann will ich wieder wegreiten und bekomm auf einmal nen /w:
Er: Was sollte denn das gerade eben???
Ich: ???
Er: Du hast mir die Königin weggenommen!!!
Ich: Ähm ich mach grad die q.
Er: JA ABER DIE HAT 12 STUNDEN RESPAWNZEIT!!!
Ich: Die hat gar keine Spawnzeit, sondern du musst den Köder werfen...
Er: Gz zum Ticket und Gildenigno.


----------



## gargomir (14. Oktober 2009)

Undead-Rouge schrieb:


> Is mir auch schonmal passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne, is klar!
du whisperst ingame mit der anderen fraktion?

vielleicht doch erst denken, dann posten......


----------



## Valnar93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Was ihr immer für Idioten findet, kaum zu glauben, dass diese Leute über 12 sind...tja


----------



## Deis (14. Oktober 2009)

Letztes bei AION.
Ziehe mit meinem Templer per Todesgriff den Mob an mich ran, pruegel ihn nieder. Bei ca. 75% ballert von hinten ein Mage drauf und macht 51% Schaden. Somit war der Mob seiner.
Gibt halt in jedem Game solche Idioten.
Falsches Game? Sorry!

... ach nee, doch nicht.


----------



## Shoxxx15 (14. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ist ja nur auf Blutkessel so, alle anderen Realms sind völlig frei von "Kiddys"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt nich spiele auch auf Blutkessel und der is eigentlich auch "Kiddyfrei"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tezja (14. Oktober 2009)

meins erster versuch auf einem rp server zu spielen...ich such also das stargebiet der tauren nach dem kodofels ab und find ihn net (2tag wow), also dachte ich mir ich frag mal jemanden. kurz umgesehen und einen gefunden, ich also ganz aufgeregt mit meinem ersten versuch per rp nach dem kodofelsen zu fragen. kurze antwort:"lol l2p kackboon"... hab den felsen dann doch noch gefunden xD und wollte es dann dem "netten" tauren gleich erzählen. Der Spieler ignoriert Euch! 

ausloggen, char löschen..löschen nie wieder versucht auf nem rp server zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei mir landen spieler auf ignore ganz schnell und leicht. leute die nach geld fragen, leute den man 1x geholfen hat und dann immer wieder hilfe wollen und geld und items und und und... spammer ^^


----------



## hamstersagendavon (14. Oktober 2009)

Tezja schrieb:


> meins erster versuch auf einem rp server zu spielen...ich such also das stargebiet der tauren nach dem kodofels ab und find ihn net (2tag wow), also dachte ich mir ich frag mal jemanden. kurz umgesehen und einen gefunden, ich also ganz aufgeregt mit meinem ersten versuch per rp nach dem kodofelsen zu fragen. kurze antwort:"lol l2p kackboon"... hab den felsen dann doch noch gefunden xD und wollte es dann dem "netten" tauren gleich erzählen. Der Spieler ignoriert Euch!
> 
> ausloggen, char löschen..löschen nie wieder versucht auf nem rp server zu spielen
> 
> ...



du hast gerade in denn Thread gepostet^^
Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Tezja (14. Oktober 2009)

danke danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und jetzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (14. Oktober 2009)

Kurz nachdem mit 3.2 die Embleme der Eroberung in heros eingeführt wurden ging ich mit meiner Gilde einige heros zum Embleme farmen (wir: Tank, Heiler, ein sehr guter und ein durchshnittlicher DD). Als letztes für den Tag sollte die normal daily Oculus auf dem Plan stehen (natürlich in hero).

Da wir kurz vor 3.2 alle hero Erfolge gemacht hatten kannten wir uns in der Ini gut aus und überlegten ob wir uns überhaupt einen 5.ten Mann mitnehmen sollten. Im sng-channel spammte aber grad ein DK ein Makro das er hero Gruppen sucht und ich dachte mir das auch wenig Schaden immerhin noch mehr als gar kein Schaden ist, also lud ich ihn ein.

Kurz nach dem Port merkte er per /w an das er die Ini nicht kennt. Da ich (Druiden-Heilerin) und unser Tank sehr gut equiped waren und meistens 1 oder 2 Hots reichten erklärte ich ihm auf dem Weg zum ersten Boss wie das in etwa mit den Drachen abläuft. Er antwortete regelmässig mit "k" oder "ja", also hatte er meine Erklärung gelesen und wie ich vermutete auch verstanden. Neulingen teile ich gerne den roten Drachen zu da man mit dem nahezu nichts falsch machen kann, so auch diesmal, der Rest aus der Gilde bekam im TS von mir die Drachenverteilung.

Ich flog los und pullte den ersten Trash-Drachen und bat den DK mit einfach nach oben nachzufliegen und in meiner Nähe zu bleiben damit er nicht unnötig viele Trash-Drachen pullt. Als er zu mir aufschloss sah ich das er auf einem gelben Drachen sass. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ging ich noch von einem Versehen aus, war ja schliesslich sein erstes mal Oculus. Also bat ich ihn nach der ersten Plattform doch bitte sich unten einen Drachen zu holen.

Nachdem wir also die Plattform inkl. einiger zusätilcher Drachen die von unserem DK geadded wurden bereinigt hatten flog er wieder nach unten und kehrte mit einem... gelben Drachen zurück. Etwas ungläubig fragte ich ob das sein Ernst sei. Er sagte er findet den roten nicht, also flogen wir alle geschlossen nach unten und ich zeigte dem DK bei welchem NPC er den roten bekommt. Sekunden später sass er auf einem... grünem Drachen. Langsam wurde ich etwas energischer in meiner Art zu schreiben und sagte ihm das er jetzt endlich einen roten Drachen nehmen soll. Er lief daraufhin zum richtigem NPC und wir Gildies machten uns schon mal auf den Weg zur nächsten Plattform. Nachdem wir so 3-4 Drachen ins Jenseits befördert hatten kam auch unser DK... auf einem gelben Drachen.

Da wurde es mir zu bunt und ich schrieb im /p (vorher hatte ich ihm nur gewhispert):

Ich: "[DK] wenn du jetzt nicht sofort einen roten Drachen nimmst machen wir das hier zu 4. zu Ende"
_im TS von unserem Hunter: "Dann soll er doch nen gelben nehmen, dann nehm ich noch nen roten"
Ich im TS: "Ne, der ist neu hier und beim roten kann er nichts falsch machen, also soll er den auch nehmen"_
DK: "Warum muss ich denn machen was du sagst? Die anderen haben doch auch die Drachen die sie wollen"
Ich: "1. weil ich der Gruppenleiter bin, 2. weil du die Ini nicht kennst und ich hier den Erklärbär spiele, und 3. weil der Rest aus meiner Gilde und mit mir im TS ist und ich dort denen schon ihre Drachen zugeteilt habe"
DK: "Ich kenn die Ini doch, aber halt nur auf normal und der rote Drache macht keinen Damage"
_In mir steigt die Wut hoch das ich dem in nem halben Roman per whisper erkläre wie die Grundmechanik der Ini funktioniert weil er mir sagt er kennt die nicht und dann sowas. In der Zwischenzeit lästern meine Freunde im TS was ich denn da angeschleppt habe (Anmerkung: auch sonst bei den normalen Mobs und dem Boss glänzte der DK nicht gerade)._
Ich: "Dann tut es mir leid, aber wenn du dich nicht an die Gruppe halten willst musst du leider gehen"
_ich kicke den DK aus der Gruppe_
whisper vom DK: "Ist ja gut, ist ja gut! Ich mache alles was du willst, kannst mich wieder einladen"
Ich whisper zurück: "Sry, du hattest genug Chancen. Wir machen das jetzt zu 4. zu Ende, die Gilde lacht mich im TS schon aus was ich da angeschleppt habe"
whisper vom DK: "ignore"

Ich habe nicht weiter überprüft ob mich auf Ignore gepackt hat oder nicht, ich hoffe jedoch das er es getan hat damit ich mich mit ihm nie wieder auseinandersetzten muss. So oder so werde ich seinen Namen wohl nie vergessen, und kurze Zeit später hatte er auf dem Server auch schon seinen Ruf weg. Er wird regelmässig im sng geflamed und sogar die Gilde die auf unserem Server dafür bekannt ist selbst die grössten Volldeppen aufzunehmen hat ihn rausgeschmissen, so viel also dazu.


----------



## Undead-Rouge (14. Oktober 2009)

gargomir schrieb:


> ne, is klar!
> du whisperst ingame mit der anderen fraktion?
> 
> vielleicht doch erst denken, dann posten......



Natürlich hat er auf nen Hordenchar geloggt

vielleicht doch erst denken, dann posten........


----------



## Najsh (14. Oktober 2009)

Undead-Rouge schrieb:


> vielleicht doch erst denken, dann posten........



Und das sagt einer, der nicht mal weiss wie man Rogue schreibt ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab auf meiner Igno nen Mage der mich beim hochlvln meines erstens Chars immer so wunderbar geflammed hat (ich hab ka mehr was aber der ist standartmäßig bei alen chars auf igno)

diverese Ninjalooter darunter ein Schurke und zwar deswegen:

Ich war mal mti meinem Krieger beim Braufesteventboss um dem seine Trinkets zu entlocken.
Naja ich war Fury und hatte bereits kodo und dd trinket.
Beim 3ten Anlauf droppt dann das Deff trinket alle würfeln gier der schurke kriegts.
Also frag ich ihn ob er es mir nicht überlassen wolle weils für mein tank equi ganz brauchbar wäre.
Seine antwort war nur: "Wieviel zahlst 50g?"
Oo da hab ich reichtig blöd geschaut.

ok
ich: könnte ich das bitte haben für mein tank equi wär das nicht schlecht
er: wieviel zahlst 50g?
ich: ähh das is grad so gedroppt du kannst es nicht brauchen also bitte gibs mir
er: nö zahl was!!
ich: hallo das ist grad so gedroppt was willst du damit
er: dann treffen mich die mobs beim equesten nicht
..
ok das ging ungefähr 15 min so der tank und der rest der gruppe haben ihm gesagt er soll mir das trinket geben aber er wollte immer gold haben
nach ca. 20 min haben wir dann den boss zum 4ten und 5ten mal gelegt und ich hab ihn nochmal gefragt.
Wir haben dann gleich die gruppe für daily hero geformt und erwollte auch mit aber der tank teilte ihm dann inzwischen schon nicht mehr so nett mit das er mir das trinket gibt oder das ganze vergessen kann.
Naja er gab mir dann das trinket hat dann noch das KKTHXBYE von mir und das welcome on igno der restlichen gruppe gelesn und wurde dann gekickt vom tank mit den worten:
"Also das war echt unverschämt!"

edit:

dann ahb ich noch nen palaheal auf igno der mir (dem tank) das tempo vorgeben wollte ständig gepullt hat im raid und das ständig und absolut resistent war was zurechtweisung DER GANZEN GRUPPE betraf Oo
naja ich hab dann blos noch igno geschrieben und ihn gekickt.


----------



## Huntara (14. Oktober 2009)

Meine ignore Liste ist zzt. leer. 

Nur wenn ich in bgs bin und mich der chat über diverses rumgeheule nervt, kanns schon mal 
passieren, das ich jemand auf ignore nehme. 

Natürlich war meine ignoreliste auch mal recht voll, aber ich finde das kann man hinter sich lassen
und den Leuten noch mal eine Chance geben....so seh ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarvic (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich stehe in Booty Bay mit meinem Jägerlein....kommt ein Schurke....8 Level über mir...mustert mich (denk ich jedenfalls).....zack, Duellaufforderung.....ich lehne ab, weil ich mit dem Questgeber beschäftigt bin und einfach keine Lust hatte auf so eine Art Duell. Da fängt er an wild rumzuhüpfen (es war ein Alli-Schurke) und wieder...Duellaufforderung...ich fühle mit dem armen Kind und weiß um den Trieb kleiner Kinder, sich mit niedrigeren Chars duellieren zu wollen....ich lehne aber wieder ab.....Da kommt die dritte Duellaufforderung und ich denke dann, OK, der hat sein Lern-Resi-Set an....und...ignore..
Muss dazu sagen, dass das ständig vorkommt und tierisch nervt!


----------



## Natar (14. Oktober 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> Meine ignore Liste ist zzt. leer.
> 
> Nur wenn ich in bgs bin und mich der chat über diverses rumgeheule nervt, kanns schon mal
> passieren, das ich jemand auf ignore nehme.
> ...



 jo ich leere meine ignoliste auch alle paar monate mal


----------



## Shadowforce2 (14. Oktober 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> Und das sagt einer, der nicht mal weiss wie man Rogue schreibt ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vielleicht wollte er ja rouge schreiben...

undead-rouge wär doch mal was interessantes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazark (14. Oktober 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Es gibt ja leute die drohen einen das die ganze GIlde einen ignorieren wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, das ist nicht nur eine Drohung sondern durchaus realistisch. Wir haben da in der Gilde ein addon verwendet das hat die Ignoreliste syncronisiert wie z.b Gatherer die Erze. Ganz praktische Sache. Wenn jemand mit einen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat wieso soll ich dann selbst auch nochmal die gleiche schlechte Erfahrung machen? Das coole an dem addon war das du gar keine meldung bekommst das derjenige dich ignoriert. Er kann dich ganz einfach nicht lesen und wenn einer gruppe oder raid betreten hat den einer aus der gilde auf ignore hatte kam ne warnmeldung. Kick und gut ist ...


bb


----------



## Potpotom (14. Oktober 2009)

Jarvic schrieb:


> Ich stehe in Booty Bay mit meinem Jägerlein....kommt ein Schurke....8 Level über mir...mustert mich (denk ich jedenfalls).....zack, Duellaufforderung.....ich lehne ab, weil ich mit dem Questgeber beschäftigt bin und einfach keine Lust hatte auf so eine Art Duell. Da fängt er an wild rumzuhüpfen (es war ein Alli-Schurke) und wieder...Duellaufforderung...ich fühle mit dem armen Kind und weiß um den Trieb kleiner Kinder, sich mit niedrigeren Chars duellieren zu wollen....ich lehne aber wieder ab.....Da kommt die dritte Duellaufforderung und ich denke dann, OK, der hat sein Lern-Resi-Set an....und...ignore..
> Muss dazu sagen, dass das ständig vorkommt und tierisch nervt!


So gings mir gestern, habe den ersten Allychar überhaupt erstellt... einen Gnom ^^, habe noch nichtmal die 1. Quest angenommen (Interface einrichten unso) und werde von einem Elfen Stufe 16 herrausgefordert. 3x abgelehnt und dann kam:

Er: Los du feige Sau!
Ich: *Der Spieler ignoriert euch.* (oder so ähnlich)

Ahja... mein Gnom ist immernoch auf Lvl1 und ich lass das lieber mit der Ally. *g


----------



## Li-Ion (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiel nen Mage. Noch fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt nen Haufen Verrückter die einen auf igno setzen weil man z.b. nicht nach Stranglethorn fliegt um sie nach SW zu porten, während man selbst grad in den Pestländern am Questen ist. Oder Leute denen das Wasser das ich ihnen zauber nicht gut genug war. Aber in solchen Fällen bin ich froh auf igno zu sein, denn dann lassen die mich in Zukunft in Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab Leute selten auf meine ignore liste gesetzt. Dafür muss sich jemand wirklich dämlich benehmen, außerordentlich lästig sein oder mich ständig zuspammen. Meine ignorelist hat 2 Einträge seit release. Hatte mal 3 Einträge... der dritte war ein anderer Mage der mir in Uldaman auf die nerven gegangen ist. Zu Molten Core-Zeiten bin ich dann in einen Raid gekommen und beim dritten oder vierten Raid whispert mir ein befreundeter dudu zu, warum ich einen der anderen Mages nicht antworte. Wars doch der Kauz auf meiner ignore list 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ihn gleich von der liste runtergenommen und hatte nie mehr Probleme mit ihm, war auch immer hilfsbereit und alles. WoW-Spieler sind auch nur Menschen, jeder kann mal nen schlechten Tag haben und man sollte Leuten ruhig ne zweite Chance geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab seitdem auch niemanden mehr auf ignore gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (14. Oktober 2009)

So einen Tread gabs zu 100% schon, ich glaube er hieß
"kindische Ignoremenschen" oder so, aber egal....


----------



## Aratos (14. Oktober 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> 1010 1111 1111 1010 = Binärcode = 9 F F 9 das hat nichts mit 1337 zu tun
> 
> 0000 = 0
> 0001 = 1
> ...



Das is nicht ganz richtig...

Sondern so:

1. 0 = 2[sup]0[/sup] = 1
2. 0 = 2[sup]1[/sup] = 2
3. 0 = 2[sup]2[/sup] = 4
4. 0 = 2[sup]3[/sup] = 8

Demnach:

0000 = 0
0001 = 1
0010 = 2
0011 = 3
0100 = 4
0101 = 5
*0110 = 6*
*0111 = 7*
*1000 = 8*
*1001 = 9*

*klugscheiß* ^^


----------



## GeratGonzo (14. Oktober 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> So einen Tread gabs zu 100% schon, ich glaube er hieß
> "kindische Ignoremenschen" oder so, aber egal....



Da dieser thread von  12.05.2009, 14:11 ist und noch nicht geschlossen worden, daher glaube ich das der thread ne daseinsberechtigung hat.


----------



## Balendolin (14. Oktober 2009)

Folgende Situation:

Nexus - non hero - Eine Kette droppt mit Spellpower, Int, Stamina, Spirit, Mp5.

Der Heiler hatte vorher schon eine Off-Hand bekommen, weil es ein "Heileritem" ist.

Nun gut, ich vergleiche, die gedroppte Kette ist um Meilen besser, ob mit Mp5 oder ohne. 

Ich mach also need, wusste damals noch nicht so viel, war mein erster Char. Heiler macht auch need, ich gewinns, er und sein Freund flamen mich zu Tode, was das denn solle usw. Das ging etwa so:

Er: Was soll der Scheiß du Kackboon, Manarege ist für Heile du Opfer.

Ich: Hey, beruhigt euch mal, wo ist das Problem? Er hat ein Item bekommen, was ich brauche und ich eins, dass er braucht, fertig. Ich kann die Kette sehr gut nutzen, mehr Spellpower, int und Stamina drauf. Hab also das gleiche Recht darauf wie du.

Er: Alter du bist so ein Wichser, l2p, omg, wie kann man nur so ein n00b sein, rofl, son scheiss hab ich noch nie erlebt, IGNO

Sein Freund haut mich auch auf igno, 4 Tage später, ich bin Karazhan, dieser Typ auch, dann heist es von ihm die ganze Zeit "Tzaziki, gib mal Wasser "(ich bin mage)

Ich: Ich kann dich nicht anhandeln, hast mich auf igno

Er: MAN, GIB DOCH WASSER

Ich: Können vor lachen, nimm mich doch von igno runter

Er: Alter, Leader, kick den mal, der will mir kein Wasser geben, was soll der Scheiss

Ich: Liebe Gruppenmitglieder, wärt ihr so nett unserem speziellen Freund hier zu sagen, dass er mich von ihno nehmen muss, damit ich ihm Wasser geben kann?

Er nimmt mich von igno

ER: lol, warum sagst du das denn nicht, dass ich dich auf igno hab?

Ich schlage voller genuss meinen Kopf auf die Tischplatte und schweige

Und jetzt mal ernsthaft, haben solche Leute eigentlich ne Existenzberechtigung?`Und zu der "Kiddydebatte", Ich bin 15, Schüler und flame nicht, bitte keine Vorurteile gegen die jüngere Generation.

PS: Ich achte sogar auf Satzzeichen und Rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widock (14. Oktober 2009)

Warum ziehst du mich denn nicht? Ignore
Nein ich will kein InGame Gold kaufen von dir! Ignore


----------



## Fad-K (14. Oktober 2009)

Folgende Situation ist mir schon mehrmals passiert:

Mein Server ist down, also mache ich mir einen Char auf einem anderen Server. Stelle mein Interface in Ruhe ein, kommt ein höherlevliger Spieler an und fragt mich, ob ich in seine Gilde will. Ich erkläre, dass ich nur ein bisschen auf dem Char rumgammel, solang mein Server down ist und somit seine Frage verneine. Dann bekomme ich sogar Gold angeboten und verneine immernoch. Irgendwann nerven diese Leute aber so dermaßen, dass ich mir denke "Ja, ok. Irgendwann wird man sowieso gekickt, weil man zulang nicht on war." Ich nehme also den GInvite an, bekomme GLead und der Kerl, der mich eingeladen hat leavt die Gilde. Ich whispere irgendwas "Spieler ignoriert Euch."

Und immer wieder falle ich darauf rein >.< Naja, da hilft nur /gauflösen ;-)


----------



## Fad-K (14. Oktober 2009)

Balendolin schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich schlage voller genuss meinen Kopf auf die Tischplatte und schweige
> 
> ...



/push!

finde ich schön, dass es auch noch "vernünftige Jugendliche" gibt :-)


----------



## Pusillin (14. Oktober 2009)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> ich find ignorelisten scheisse, wenn ich n problem mit jemandem hab,will ich das ausdiskutieren,hab auch shcon leuten angeborten ins ts zu kommen,das wir das ausdiskutieren können,zack ignore.
> das sind die leute,wo im rl den grossen hasenlauf machen würde,wenn sie mal einem gegenüber stehen würde, hauptsache im inet ne dicke lippe riskieren.


Genau meine Meinung,
wenn die Leute das aber nicht ausdiskutieren wollen, schreibe ich den Gildenmeister an und rede mit ihm, klappt meistens ganz gut.
Sobald irgendeine Beleidigung fällt, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann bzw. wenn danach keine Entschuldigung kommt, gibt es ein Ticket,
einer weniger....


----------



## Didjumoi (14. Oktober 2009)

Vorwort: Die Oper hat 2 Teile und ich geh in der Regel sehr bedacht mit Ignores um ... ums zu vedienen muss schon einiges böses blut fließen.

AKT 1 ... es tönte im Gildenchat: "Will noch einer PDC normal mit? Am besten Heal. schaden hilft aber auch"

Ich logge auf meinen noch mäßig equippten Healdruiden um und werde eingeladen. 2 meiner Gildenmitglieder sind in der Gruppe, ein anderer 80er Shammy und ein 76er Priester, nennen wir ihn "Gruftlord55".

Erste Konversation mit dem Gruppenleiter (dem Priester)
Er: "Heilst Du?"
Ich: *bäumchen*"Jop"
Er: "Brauchst Du noch Healgear?"
Ich "aus Normal nur noch 1 Teil"
Er: "Gut, ich brauche nämlich alles"
Ich: "Denn mach du Schaden, das klären wir wenns brenzlich wird"

Der erste Kampf fängt an, ich spring in der Gegend rum, verteile fleissig meine hots und freue mich meines Lebens und dass keiner umfällt. Kurz vor Ende des Kampfes schau ich auf Recount und finde den Priester nicht im Dmg-Meter. Schau mich um - Doch, da isser noch und Mana is auch kurz vor Ende - ich schau im Healmeter und stutze ... er hat geheilt ... wieso? ... und 80% overheal ... hä?

Ich: "Soll ich jetzt heilen, oder übernimmst du das?"
Er: "Ja, wieso?"
Ich "Was jetzt?!" (.. es gibt Konversationen die brennen sich ins Gedächnis wie Salzsäure)
Er: "Ich heile, du machst Schaden. First Specc, First need" - Aha ... ich muss also Feral Speccen, damit ich keinen Need mehr hab.
Ich: "Okay, der deal war umgedreht, aber dann skill ich halt um"
*feralspecc*
Ich: "Weiter gehts"

... nach dem ersten Run hat uns der Shammy verlassen wegen Raid (oder weil wir beim BK 4mal wipen mussten mangels heal) ... unser Vorzeigeschamane is grad online gekommen und kam auch mit ... 4:1 für uns ^_^

nach zwei weiteren Runs (ohne Wipes) beschwert sich der Priester warum der Shammy immerzu mitheile ... die Begründung "Weil er Tank sonst verreckt wär" schien wohl nicht allzu eingängig. Das Heckmeck geht 10 Minuten hin und her, der Priester droht unsrem Shammy ihn zu kicken, das war mir dann zu viel und ich ging einfach - Priester auf Ignore

AKT 2 ... Tage später tönt es wieder durch den Chat: "Einer noch lust auf Naxx 25er?" ich logge auf meinen Mage um und warte geduldig.

Gildenkollege: "Ähm, er meint du ignorierst ihn ..."
Ich: "Wie heißt er?"
GK: "Alphalpha8"

... stimmte, is auf Ignore, aber wieso ... k.a. ... entfernt (Ihr wisst schon in welche Richtung das geht)

Alle sammeln sich drinnen ... Ts gibts auch ... ich lausche dem treiben ... GK, der im ersten Teil den Tank gemimt hat, merkt nur kurz an "Oh nein, weißt du wer das is?" ... plötzlich fällt es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen ... DER PRIESTER IST DER MÖR... erm: RAIDLEITER ... egal ... 2nd Chance und so ... der "Need auf Stoffi heal gear" konnte meinem Mage wurst sein.

Wir kämpfen uns durch das Spinnenviertel ... quälen uns an Thaddius vorbei ... und whipen fleissig an Razzouvius, weil jedes mal irgendwas schief geht.

Die Stimmung, auch durch das wenig eloquente Flamen des RL, war auf einem historischen Tiefpunkt. Sätze wie "Wir ziehn das jetzt durch, egal wielange das dauert!" kamen am sonntag Abend auch nich so gut.

Aber: "Wer jetzt leavt, kommt auf Ignore!" war ein Angebot sondergleichen. Der Plan war Perfekt. GK und ich einigen uns auf Manöver: "Micha's Oma brennt" (Insider noch aus SSC Zeiten)

Wir sind auf dem Weg zu den Horsemen und plötzlich - wie aus heiterem Himmel - beide einen Disc. Naja, es hat etwas gedauert, bis ich das Netzwerkkabel endlich draussen hatte, aber IT WORKED.

Kurz darauf wieder eingeloggt (auf nen Twink) noch voneinander verabschieded ...

Fin.

............................ Was ich jetzt damit ausdrücken wollte: Auch über Nabenswechselservices hinweg weiß Mighty-Ignore-Man, wen er zu triezen hat. Heil dir MIM!!!!elfunso.

Wir lernen daraus:
- Lvl 80 macht aus Klappspaten keine Sympathiebeulen
- Wer einen Namenswechsel braucht, sollte dringend über die Gründe sinnieren
- Wenn Du deinen Ruf schon weg hast, transe ... Gut zureden und Betteln bringen da auch nix
UND: "Wir ziehen das jetzt durch" heißt neuerdings: "Ok, den Endboss lassen wir dann aus ... Sicherheitshalber"


----------



## Hagriel (14. Oktober 2009)

irgendwo hier im forum hab ich's mal gelesen und *musste* es einfach ausprobieren...
... dummerwieise in dalaran vor der bank...

und es begab sich, dass der kleine haggie eingab:
/me ignoriert euch jetzt!

oh mann... da war was los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im gildenchannel fragten die leute, was jetzt los sei, aber am besten war der typ, der mich im auftrag seiner freundin anflüsterte und fragte, warum ich sie denn ignorieren würde ^^

wenn ihr mal langeweile habt... in dalaran, vor naxx oder uldu... probiert's mal aus ^^


----------



## Angita (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

es gibt schon nette Situationen... 

Ich war mit meiner Blut DK Lady HDS Hero.
Der Tank hat irgenwie zuviele von den Zwergen gepullt und wie es halt so passiert suchen sich zwei Blitzschleuder unseren Heiler als Ziel aus. Naja... das geht nicht lange gut dachte ich mir... also "Dunkler Befehl" auf den Einen und "Todesgriff" auf den Anderen - klar ich lag dann auf der Schnautze, hab mich aber auch nicht beschwert weil ich mir dachte lieber einer als alle.
Der Heiler rezzt und sagt noch Danke. Als ich wieder "Stand" kam vom Tank:

Tank: such dir ne andere grp - solche noobs braucht keiner 
Ich: ??? warum
Tank: du hast nix zu tanken
Ich: sry wollt nur die mobs vom heiler runter holen
Tank: als wenn ich nicht tanken könnt - hf auf igno / Kick

Komischer Weise wird nur meinem DK mit der Igno gedroht oder sie landet sogar drauf.
Meine Schamanin (Main) und mein Paladin haben das noch nie gesehen!!!!


Regards
Angita


----------



## Schnatti (14. Oktober 2009)

Mh bei mir landen gerne mal Leute auf der Ignore den...oh wunder..ich bin sehr zickig. Meistens nehm ich die dann aber nach 1-2h runter, soviel Platz hat ja kein Mensch.
Einer der draufblieb war ein Palatank....folgende Situation

Wollte mit meinem schnuffigem Verstärker Ahn Kahet Hero und hab die Gruppe voll gemacht...der Pala war als Tank oder dd eingetragen. GEfragt ob er Tanken mag, joar sagte er....da sich kein Heiler fand und ich 2t Skillung hab dachte ich mir heilst du mal. Der gute hatte ordentliches Gelumbe an, also sah ich da kein problem.

Nun geschah es das noch vor dem ersten Boss ich mehrfach an Aggro gestorben bin, und der gute auch gerne mal von einem Schlag auf 5k HP fiel. Naja ich bies mir auf die Hand und dachte mir..nein liebe Schnatti du zickst nicht rum....BIS der gute Mann meinte,...."Joar ich bin ja eigl. DD also tanken kann ich nicht wirklich"...da entsprang mir ein "Joar ich bin eigl. auch DD aber wenn ich mich als Heiler ins Tool eintrage weiß ich halt wies geht"...keine ANtwort vom Tank....naja dacht ich mir, das war jetzt ja auch nicht grade nett (aber auch nicht fies für meine Begriffe).
Auf einmal springt die HP vom Tank auf 20k und er geht off. Er hatte quasi wieder auf DD geskillt und dann einfach ALT F4 gedrückt...da er Lead hatte mussten wir die Gruppe auflösen neu laden, 93zig mal in die Ini rennen bis es wieder ging.
DEN habsch dann auch auf Igno gepackt....blöder Hammel.


----------



## Tamîkus (14. Oktober 2009)

die darsteller meine geschichte sidn Ein Troll priesterin ein tauren krieger onkel tami und 2 rnds für die hero version von azjol nerub

: Wir gehn rein ...  ich hate ful t8,5 und ulduar zeugs halt die gruppe so blau grün eq störte mich aber net und wir kammen gut durch ohne das ich mit meinem jäger aggro gezogen habe dan kurz vorm 2ten boss hat ich aggo von einem der elite traschs bekommen der heiler hat sich dan beschwert das sich zu viel dmg mache und aggro ziehe und ging in den streik mit der ausage: Solange er nicht weniger dmg macht heil ich net weiter er sol sich bei mir entschuldigen und sagen das es nicht noch einmal vorkommt das er aggro ziet: ich leavte dan daraufhin und setzte den priester auf ignore sowas mus man sich net anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyreas (14. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich liebe es gewisse Leute zu provozieren bis sie mich ignoren Dann verschwend ich meinen Platz nicht und ich bin sie trotzdem los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## Schnatti (14. Oktober 2009)

wahahaha...DU kommst nicht mit in Heros, du machst zuviel dmg....Hahahahahaaha...das ist doch mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar mit meinem TankDK der noch im Aufbau is bitte ich die hochrangigen dds (Furorkrieger z.b.) gerne mal etwas zu warten mit voll dps aber das..is..geil...
Schreibst du das den jetzt auch immer fein im Tool dazu? "Sry mache viel zu viel dmg, wer nimmt mich trotzdem mit"?


----------



## Tamîkus (14. Oktober 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> wahahaha...DU kommst nicht mit in Heros, du machst zuviel dmg....Hahahahahaaha...das ist doch mal was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm nein ich schreibs net weil ich vr 4 monaten mit wow aufgehört habe und hab mich paar anderen mmos  angenommen wie zb wieder meine dragon quest und final fantasy teile zu spielen 

die geschichte die ich oben verfast hab ist aber wirklich war =)


----------



## Schnatti (14. Oktober 2009)

Final Fantasy? Cool welche Teile? 
Bin absoluter Fan der Reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe doch du spielst die guten


----------



## Tamîkus (14. Oktober 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Final Fantasy? Cool welche Teile?
> Bin absoluter Fan der Reihe
> 
> 
> ...



final fantasy 7 die ps1 version final fantasy 7 drige of cerebrus für ps2 ffX ff X-2 und FF12 der zehnte teil ist aber mein lieblingsteil


----------



## Schnatti (14. Oktober 2009)

Brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..darft weiterzocken
(Gottseidank kein FF8 sonst müsst ich dich Ignorieren) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--nur geschrieben wegen Thema und so gelle


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

die einzige FF spiel das ich spielen konnt war i-wie ff7, komisch^^
evtl. weil das mein anfang in die spielewelt war *hust* noch vor Tetris und Pacman und co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jaja die PS1 schöne zeiten =) naja need aion server go on! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hmm falscher forum)


----------



## Mograin (14. Oktober 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Huhu (:
> Ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr auf euren Servern auchn paar Idioten habt die euch wegen weiß Gott was auf Ignore gepackt haben. Erzählt mal ein paar Storys dass ich mich auf meinem Server nicht so verloren fühl.
> 
> Letztens, Nobelgartenfest.
> ...



also so richtig gründe sind das nicht also auf meine ignorliste kommen leute die legendäre waffen haben oder den verderbten aschenbringer noch haben


----------



## Islanzadiy (14. Oktober 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> Und das sagt einer, der nicht mal weiss wie man Rogue schreibt ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Schon mal dran gedacht das er vielleicht die Schminke meint???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (14. Oktober 2009)

Hier wird grad gekonnt das Thema "ignoriert"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (14. Oktober 2009)

Wenn wir das Thema ignorieren, und das Thema ignorieren ist, dann ist Ignorieren doch im Sinne von Ignorieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinaru (14. Oktober 2009)

hallo liebe community! schon 25 seiten...nicht schlecht^^

ich spiele jetzt seit 3 jahren wow und ich bin nicht einmal auf ner igno gelandet...bzw habs ich net gesehen...bei mir wandern in letzter zeit immer mehr leute auf diese liste. letztens erst einer dem mein angebot an frostlotus nicht gefiel...er meinte dann die allies würden die anderen ausbeuten etc, unfair, nur egoisten blablablabla...ergo igno...lustig ist nur der war in ner partnergilde von meiner...aber wayne...leute die mir auf den sack gehen landen halt da...auch leute die einfach grpenleaven...ich frag erst garnicht...sofort igno...ich finde es gibt genug spieler auf den heutigen realms...

...ich für meinen teil verscuhe ein angemessenes verhalten an den tag zu legen...wenn mir einer scheiße kommt von wegen : ey zieh mich mal oder gib ma gold 80er haben doch eh genug...sofort igno...und ruhe ists

so long


----------



## Loretos (14. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin,

ich kann nicht sagen ob ich auf einer Ignor Liste stehe wäre mir nicht bekannt.
Aber ich habe letztens einen auf meine Ignor gepackt.
Daily hc war HDB 4 Gildenmember incl. mir und ein rnd DD.
Alles lief super und wir stehen vor Loken.
Taktik Tankkuscheln.
Loken liegt darauf der rnd DD mann das ist ja ne Noob Taktik und erfordert keinerlei Movment. Das hab ich ja schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gesehen wenn ich das gewust hätte wäre ich nicht mitgekommen.
Dem konnte geholfen werden. Wir sind alles eher Gelegenheitsspieler aber Beleidigen lassen wollen wir uns auch nicht.
Damit besagter DD aber nicht weiter leiden muss in Zukunft ist er bei uns auf Ignor zu seinem Schutz :-)

Gruß
Loretos


----------



## hackle (14. Oktober 2009)

steh seit gestern auf der ignoreliste von nem retri weil ich die 2h axt aus pdk25 in nem rnd raid erwürfelt habe.
mit der begründung ich mach sowiso keinen schaden auch mit der axt und er hätte sie mehr verdient.....
naja wies der zufall so will hat mir recount was anderes geflüstert als ich draufblickte...


----------



## TRC (14. Oktober 2009)

Meine Ignore-Liste ist voll mit /2-Spammern, die mein Chat-Fenster mit ihren ach so tollen Angeboten über zig Zeilen füllen. Das sind sowieso nur Abzocker. So bleibt der Handels-Channel schön übersichtlich...

Die anderen, die mir wegen irgendwelcher Kleinigkeiten doof kommen, reize ich solange (mit harmlosen Antworten wegen Ticket-Gefahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), bis sie mich auf ihre Ignore-Liste packen (und ich somit mehr Platz für die /2-Spammer habe) oder bis es für ein Ticket reicht. Und es reicht fast immer für ein Ticket. Das ist mein Beitrag zu einer friedlichen und umweltfreundlichen Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kotnik (14. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja, etwas, das vielleicht zu dem Thema passt:

Patchnote Interface 3.3:

"Die Ignoreliste wurde auf 50 Plätze erweitert"

Bezeichnend...

Ich muss sagen, es landen bei mir immer mehr Spieler auf dieser Liste und ich gehe damit auch recht offensiv um, weil ich es einfach leid bin, der Trottel für andere zu sein, ihre Loot-Tankstelle, ihr NPC, mit dem sie nicht reden müssen und der sie durch inis zieht, ihr Sandsack, ihr GRammatik-Lehrer, wat weiß ich...Die Ignore-Liste dient einfach zum Schutz meiner Nerven.

und @TE: Ich weiß, Plündermeister in Classic inis is irgendwie albern, aBÄR: Hab ich auch shcon mal gemacht....17XXXXX. Run auf Ulda mit Bärentank, ich brauch die stangenwaffe, Bärenwaffen sind ja mangelware in classic-WoW...und muss ein ums andere Mal zusehen, wie erstens mir irgendein noobiger Pala die Stange wegwürfelt und zweitens der gleiche Retri-Dummpala der Heilerin auch Items (mit Wille drauf !) wegwürfelt, einfach auf alles "need" hat. Irgendwann platzt mir da auch der Kragen und ab da bin ich ein paar mal nur noch mit Plündermeister rein. Is albern und umständlich, aber manche Spieler provozieren einen zu diesem Verhalten.


----------



## hardrain86 (14. Oktober 2009)

heute habe ich erst wieder einen auf igno setzen müßen tue sowas in der regel nciht gerne 
und bin bisher noch auf keiner gelandet soweit ich weiß...

auf jedenfall 1k winter war vorbei und ich schrieb im allgemein channel :

dd lfg archa 25er pls w me

so und nicht anders....
als mich ein mage anwhispert :

hier dd 4-5 k dps

ich dann :

sry suche selber gruppe

er :

hier 4-5k dps

ich :

hallo? suche selber eine gruppe!

er :

hier suche ne gruppe 4-5k dps

ich :

sry aber jetzt langt es hör auf jetzt ich suche ne gruppe!!!

er :

ja hier dd 4-5k dps

ich :

sry igno....

auf jedenfall hat der mich dauernd so generft das ich shcon fast ausgerastet bin und normalerweise passiert mir sowas nie!
auf kurz oder lang kam kurze zeit später auf meine anfrage auf hdz hc (dayli) für nen dd die anfrage ob der platz
noch frei wäre und ratet mal von wem ich war shcon inner gruppe drin hatte sie geöffnet...
er wurde von dem der gerade lead hatte geinvt -,-*
erstmal tief eingeatmet!ich mri den lead geben lassen und nur gesagt sry aber wer den begriff lfg den kürzel oder den ausruf auf gruppensuche generell
nicht versteht und wnen mich dann noch wer absichtllich nerft dann kann ich den auch net inner hc ini gebrauchen bb,
gekickt und ready dann wen auser gild egeholt und gerusht....

es gibt leidre immer welche die etwas was man ausdrücklich schreibt nicht begreifen prob ist es gibt zu viele davon!!!


----------



## Grushdak (14. Oktober 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> "Die Ignoreliste wurde auf 50 Plätze erweitert"


Schön, daß immer nur die Symptome bekämft werden - 
die Ursachen aber ignoriert werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kotnik (14. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Schön, daß immer nur die Symptome bekämft werden -
> die Ursachen aber ignoriert werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




DIe Ursachen sind bei Blizz auf der Ignore-Liste


----------



## :Manahunt: (14. Oktober 2009)

Anni®! schrieb:


> Ein Tauren Warri hat sich beschwert weil ich ihn geblendet hab ... Sonnenbrille ftw. Aber trotzdem hat er mich deswegen auf ignore gesetzt.


lol
Anni<3 ich liebe dich xD


----------



## Flecto (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich war einmal mit meinem Schurken Krall der Klingenhauer(glaub das ist die erste der beiden hab seit langem nicht gespielt). Bei dem ersten Boss droppt der Dolch ich würfel drauf bin ja Schurke und brauchte den und ein Paladin würfelt auch drauf. Ich frag seit wann können Paladine Dolche tragen. Sagt er der ist nicht für mich den pack ich in die Gildenbank. Sag ich der war beim aufheben Gebunden... Antwortet der Paladin: Halt einfach deine fresse Arschloch. Der war bei mir sofort auf igno.


----------



## Yalis (14. Oktober 2009)

Mit Schurken PDC hero, absolut unterpowerte Gruppe scheitert an den 3 champions.
Ich mit sofort wirkendem Gift (weil Multi geskillt) auf der Waffe, meint der Tank auf einmal, ich solle doch Wundgift nehmen weil die Mobs zu viel Heilung abkriegen.
Auf meinen Vorschlag, den Heiler in dem Fall zuerst platt zu machen reagiert er nicht sondern beharrt darauf, dass ich das Gift wechseln müsse.
Beim Versuch ihm das zu erklären, dass es nicht daran scheitert bin ich schon auf seiner Igno!

Meine eigene Igno ist leider auch permanent voll aber auch nur weil ich die ganzen Leute, die mit Makros den Handelschanel volspammen gern mal ignorier.
Die werden aber meist bald wieder begnadigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle1978 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich setze Spieler in Schlachtfeldern auf Igno die rumflamen wie schlecht die Grp doch ist. Also wirklich, als würden die erfahrenen das nicht selber sehen. Nach dem Schlachtfeld lösche ich die dann wieder.

Selber habe ich sonst niemanden auf Ignor und ignoriert werde ich wohl auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hab ma nen Mage nett nach nem Portal gefragt, die antwort war "F... dich siehste net das ich grade Esse." dann habich mit Aehm oda so geantwortet und gleich kam die ignor meldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. Oktober 2009)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Ich setze Spieler in Schlachtfeldern auf Igno die rumflamen wie schlecht die Grp doch ist. Also wirklich, als würden die erfahrenen das nicht selber sehen. Nach dem Schlachtfeld lösche ich die dann wieder.



Geht das inzwischen?`Vor 2 jahren habich das ma gemacht und er war auch ignort usw, aba da er net existiere konnte ich den net wieder löschen^^ aba hinzufügen ging das war komisch.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders da ich Chronischen ignorlisten platzmangel habe^^


----------



## Eisenschmieder (14. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man Goldseller sein ololOLoLoLOlOlOloLoOlOlO makro reinhaut landet man auf ignorelisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (14. Oktober 2009)

Mir is zu Anfang von Wotlk auch was tolles passiert.

Wir sind mit unserer Partnergilde in Naxx 25. Das war noch die Zeit wo der Hunter, zu welchen ich mich auch zählen durfte, noch op waren^^.

Mitten im Raid, kurz vor Thaddius, wurde dann bei uns im Gildenchat geschrieben, dass ein Gildenleiter von uns angeschrieben wurde, dass mich die Raidleitung kicken solle. Als rauskam dass es ein Hunter der anderen Gilde war, musste man natürlich fragen warum. 
Also hat unser Gildenleiter mit der anderen Gildenleitung geschrieben ob die das klären könnten.
Als dann jedoch "xxx hat den Schlatzug verlassen" kam, wurde gefragt warum er denn gegangen sei.

Die Erklärung war einfach, dass denen gesagt wurde, dass unsere Jäger (an dem Tag nur ich) deren Jäger (2 an der Zahl) nur im Weg stehen würden, weil wir nix können. Als dann noch von denen gesagt wurde, dass er als Hunter am unteren Ende des Feldes beim Boss-Dmg bei Flickwerk lag, kam verunderung auf, weil man selbst mit rar/epic eq schon viel dmg gemacht hat.

Darauf wurde uns noch gesagt, dass sie ihn aus der Gilde gekickt hätten, weil so eine inkompetenz nich von Hilfe sein kann.

Ich spiele schon seit einiger Zeit kein WoW mehr und habe mit Aion angefangen und muss sagen, dass weniger geflamed wird, es aba leider auch vorhanden is. Aba wie immer nur von denen die weder ahnung vom Spiel noch annähernd skill haben.

PS: Kiddies werden (meiner Meinung nach) nich am Alter gemessen, weil wirklich net jeder u18 is der scheiße baut.


----------



## Schnatti (14. Oktober 2009)

Yalis schrieb:


> Mit Schurken PDC hero, absolut unterpowerte Gruppe scheitert an den 3 champions.
> Ich mit sofort wirkendem Gift (weil Multi geskillt) auf der Waffe, meint der Tank auf einmal, ich solle doch Wundgift nehmen weil die Mobs zu viel Heilung abkriegen.
> Auf meinen Vorschlag, den Heiler in dem Fall zuerst platt zu machen reagiert er nicht sondern beharrt darauf, dass ich das Gift wechseln müsse.
> Beim Versuch ihm das zu erklären, dass es nicht daran scheitert bin ich schon auf seiner Igno!
> ...



Naja auch wenn du mit Sofort mehr DMG machst aber in dem Falle Wundgift besser wäre ist es eigl. deine Aufgabe Wundgift zu nehmen. Der Schurke dort macht zum Beispiel fiese Aoe + Gift wenn man da keinen entgifter zur Hand hat ist es manchmal ratsam den zuerst zu killen...de Krieger verringert die Heilung auf den Tank um 50% etc....manchmal ist dmg nicht alles, weter Schurke


----------



## jemone (14. Oktober 2009)

Am Sonntag wurde ich mit meinem Taurenkrieger 38 und war grad mit meiner Freundin im Arathihochland questen. Wir standen also gerade in Hammerfall rum, auf der "Terrasse" vorm Gasthaus (wem es bekannt ist). Neben mir lief schon die ganze Zeit, hektisch, ein 38er Trolljäger auf und ab. Dann, bääääwooooosh, "Blablabla hat euch zu einem Duell herausgefordert". Ich denk mir so, naja, er wird schon wissen was er macht und nahm das Duell an. Es ist ihm wohl nicht aufgefallen, das sich alle Erbstücke, die einem Krieger nützlich sind, in meinem Besitz befinden. Ich -> Charge, Jäger -> 50% HP, Ich -> Überältigen, so mit Rückhand xD, Jäger -> nur noch 1 HP, drückt in dem Augenblick Rückzug und fliegt von der recht hohen "Terrasse" in den Dreck, bekommt natürlich Fallschaden und stirbt. Ich... ich konnt es mir nicht verkneifen, das sah aber auch geil aus, als hätt ich mit ihm Baseball gespielt, also,  /w blablabla : ROFL. Er logt aus. 30 Minuten später questen wir in dieser Burg, im Norden. Auf einmal sieht man nur einen Totenkopf Druiden der uns in 2 milisekunden umkloppt. Ich mir den Namen gemerkt, schnell n Ally erstellt und ihn angewhispert was das denn soll, ob er nicht genug Charakter hat mal zu verlieren? Nein, hat er nicht. Nach ein paar Beschimpfungen setzte er mich dann auf die Igno.... 

Gruß jem


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2009)

jemone schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wurde ich mit meinem Taurenkrieger 38 und war grad mit meiner Freundin im Arathihochland questen. Wir standen also gerade in Hammerfall rum, auf der "Terrasse" vorm Gasthaus (wem es bekannt ist). Neben mir lief schon die ganze Zeit, hektisch, ein 38er Trolljäger auf und ab. Dann, bääääwooooosh, "Blablabla hat euch zu einem Duell herausgefordert". Ich denk mir so, naja, er wird schon wissen was er macht und nahm das Duell an. Es ist ihm wohl nicht aufgefallen, das sich alle Erbstücke, die einem Krieger nützlich sind, in meinem Besitz befinden. Ich -> Charge, Jäger -> 50% HP, Ich -> Überältigen, so mit Rückhand xD, Jäger -> nur noch 1 HP, drückt in dem Augenblick Rückzug und fliegt von der recht hohen "Terrasse" in den Dreck, bekommt natürlich Fallschaden und stirbt. Ich... ich konnt es mir nicht verkneifen, das sah aber auch geil aus, als hätt ich mit ihm Baseball gespielt, also,  /w blablabla : ROFL. Er logt aus. 30 Minuten später questen wir in dieser Burg, im Norden. Auf einmal sieht man nur einen Totenkopf Druiden der uns in 2 milisekunden umkloppt. Ich mir den Namen gemerkt, schnell n Ally erstellt und ihn angewhispert was das denn soll, ob er nicht genug Charakter hat mal zu verlieren? Nein, hat er nicht. Nach ein paar Beschimpfungen setzte er mich dann auf die Igno....
> 
> Gruß jem




Was ein Kindergarten, von beiden Seiten


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Naja auch wenn du mit Sofort mehr DMG machst aber in dem Falle Wundgift besser wäre ist es eigl. deine Aufgabe Wundgift zu nehmen. Der Schurke dort macht zum Beispiel fiese Aoe + Gift wenn man da keinen entgifter zur Hand hat ist es manchmal ratsam den zuerst zu killen...de Krieger verringert die Heilung auf den Tank um 50% etc....manchmal ist dmg nicht alles, weter Schurke


/sign.
Ich als schurke, wuerde dich auch kicken und ignorieren.


----------



## Skullzigg (14. Oktober 2009)

Hmm als ich noch WoW gezockt habe wurde ich mal auf Ignore gepackt weil ich wen gefragt hab ob er mich zieht, mir gold gibt oder mir bei quests helfen kann.
Schon komisch irgendwie... ;D


----------



## DiemoX (14. Oktober 2009)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> Hmm als ich noch WoW gezockt habe wurde ich mal auf Ignore gepackt weil ich wen gefragt hab ob er mich zieht, mir gold gibt oder mir bei quests helfen kann.
> Schon komisch irgendwie... ;D




Hätte ich auch gemacht. Mag keine dreisten Leute.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (14. Oktober 2009)

War natürlich als Scherz gemeint , nur das mit dem ziehen nicht, ist mir einmal passiert.


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich wurde soweit ich mich erinnere 1mal zu Unrecht auf die Igno-Liste gesetzt:

Nach stundenlanger Suche nach einer Gruppe für den Versunkenen Tempel wurde ich angeflüstert, ob ich (Vergelter) als Tank mitkommen würde. Darauf meinte ich, dass ich zwar tanken könnte, allerdings kein Schild habe. Das war dem Rest anscheinend egal, da sie wahrscheinlich auch seit Stunden gesucht haben. 
Die Ini lief dann eigentlich ganz gut, da der Heiler ein 55er Holypriest war und am Anfang waren alle sehr freundlich zueinander, ich durfte als Verzauberer sogar Bedarf auf die Gegenstände machen, die sonst keiner wollte.
Aber wie es kommen musste, war genau das die Grundlage für ein Missverständnis: Als ein recht guter blauer Umhang droppte, schaute ich erst nach, wie es um meinen jetzigen Umhang bestellt war (grün) und würfelte dann auf Bedarf Da ich den Umhang gewann, legte ich ihn gleich an, entzauberte meinen alten und freute mich, dass ich einen Splitter (anstatt wie üblich nur Staub oder Essenzen) bekam.
SCHWUPPS, schon war ich aus der Gruppe geworfen und der Timer für die automatische Benutzung des Ruhesteins begann zu ticken... "55sek, 54sek, 53sek,..." Da sah ich im Chatlog ein mit Großbuchstaben geschriebenes "HEY ICH HATTE NEED!!". Erst war mir nicht klar, wo das Problem lag, ich hatte ja schließlich auch Bedarf, bis mir nach 30 Sekunden auffiel, woran es lag(*). Also wollte ich den Gruppenleader anflüstern, dass er mich bitte wieder in die Gruppe einladen solle und er dann eine Erklärung bekommen würde. Antwort: [Name] ignoriert Euch.
"20sek, 19sek, 18sek,..." Hm, und jetzt? Naja, in 20 Sekunden schaff ich es doch wohl hoffentlich, dem Rest der Gruppe zu erklären, was grade passiert ist. Ich haue in die Tasten, aber unter Zeitdruck schleichen sich dabei gerne Rechtschreibfehler ein und gebe dann, als der Timer bei 3 Sekunden ist etwas von mir, das ungefähr so ausgesehen haben muss: "könnt ihr mich pls wieer einladen ich hab nur meinen atlen umhang gedisst und da is n splitter rausekommen schaut nach wenn iohr wollt"
Kurze Zeit später stand ich im Gasthaus von Kargath und wurde von unserem Heiler angeflüstert, dass er das Missverständnis zwar durchschaut hat, aber nichts dagegen machen kann, weil er ja nicht der Leader war.
Die Gruppe war danach anscheinend mit dem umhangsgeilen Schamanen als Tank unterwegs und hat keinen einzigen Boss mehr geschafft, was mir der Heiler mit einem gewissen Grad an Schadenfreude (auch wenn er selbst mitgewiped ist) berichtet hat. Den Heiler hab ich übrigens heute noch auf der FL und wir verstehen uns gut, gehen gerne mal zusammen in Inis oder BGs etc.

(*)Für alle, die nicht verstanden haben, was hier das Missverständnis war:
Da ich als letzter gewürfelt habe, dachte der Schamane, ich würde für Verzaubererkunst würfeln. Als ich den Umhang dann bekommen habe und meinen alten entzaubert habe, kam ein Splitter heraus, also das, was normalerweise nur bei blauen Sachen herauskommt und nur bei ca 3% der grünen. Folglich dachte der Schamane, ich hätte den gerade erwürfelten Umhang entzaubert.

EDIT: Oje, die Geschichte ist länger geworden als geplant. Ich hoffe, ihr verliert deswegen nicht die Lust, sie zu lesen.


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (14. Oktober 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Gestern machte jemand, den ich nicht kannte, ein Angebot für Verzauberkunst, schrieb ihn an, und was kam? "... ignoriert euch!"
> 
> Ich kannte den Spieler nicht, weiß also auch nicht, warum er mich auf der Liste hat...
> 
> MfG, Seryma



Ich denke dass dies ein Bug sein könnte. Wenn man was mit Berufen machen will und dann plötzlich auf Ignore landet.
Hatte das nämlich auch schon, und einige Leute hier haben bis jetzt von solchen vorfällen berichtet. Hab den Spieler dann mit einem anderen Char angewhispert, und er wusste nicht wie ich da auf die Liste gekommen war.

MfG


----------



## Noldan (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin bei einem (meinem) Dudu mit sämtliche Chars die ich auf dem Server habe auf Igno. Grund ist, dass das eigentlich mein Dudu ist, der Typ mir irgendwie den Account gehackt und und ich ihn nun ständig flame und das immer wenn ich ihn sehe. 

Char erstellen, Dudu flamen, igno, char löschen, neuen char erstellen, dudu flamen.

Das zieh ich solange durch bis ich den Account wieder hab. Wäre es nicht so traurig wäre es fast lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palaheal (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin bis jetz auf einer Ignor mal gelandet das war folgender maßen: Ich so zu nem alten bekannten ich geh morgen Kara *freu*, er so ich geh heut mein 1. ma freu mich auch. ich scherzeshalber na dann viele wipes und lootpech xD, dann mein werter kollege: ja du auch arschloch. ich wollt noch xD schreiben nur dann kam schon ... Ignoriert euch, tja das missverständnis hab ich nie aufgeklärt und mein char ist nun nicht länger ally sondern hordler


----------



## Rikayne (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs bisher so weit ich weiss nur auf eine Ignoliste geschafft.

Wir hatten nen neuen Schurken in der Gilde, lvl 25 und immer n grosses Maul wie imba er doch ist und bla bla blubb...jedenfalls meinte er im Gildenchannel ''Zieht mich einer DM'' und das 2,3 mal...ich hab ihn dann gefragt ob das ne Frage ist, und wenn ja, dass da n Fragezeichen hingehört. Das hat er natürlich gekonnt ignoriert und weitergemacht. Ich war da grad mit meiner Schurkin unterwegs, hab ihn unterwegs getroffen und ihm n paar Tränke geschenkt, ich als Alchi hatte eh genug von dem zeug und wusste nicht wohin...gut, n 'Danke' wär ja auch zu viel verlangt. Er dann weiter genervt im Gildenchannel ob ihn nun endlich wen zieht oder ned...Ich hab ihm dann gesagt, dass er jetzt anständig fragen soll, oder ich ihn wieder aus der Gilde kicke. Eigentlich mach ich sowas nicht, aber der Typ hat mir den letzten Nerv geraubt... Gut, n paar Beleidigungen seinerseits später, wobei ''ihr scheiss Schurken seid alle Dumm'' echt die beste war, flog er dann aus der Gilde und ich hatte n Platz auf seiner Igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Oktober 2009)

irgendwann in den letzten monaten als ich nen pala hochgelevelt habe. auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel wurde nach nem tank für ne ini gesucht. ich wurde angewhispert, ob ich tank bin. ich hab das verneint, aber dem flüsternden noch viel glück bei seiner suche gewünscht.

er: "wie meinst du das?"
ich: "so wie ich es geschrieben habe: tanks auf dem level finden ist reine glückssache."

xxx ignoriert euch.

weil ich nun kein tank war, weil er sich verarscht vorkam ... ? ich werd es wohl nie erfahren ...


----------



## Seintz (15. Oktober 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> irgendwann in den letzten monaten als ich nen pala hochgelevelt habe. auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel wurde nach nem tank für ne ini gesucht. ich wurde angewhispert, ob ich tank bin. ich hab das verneint, aber dem flüsternden noch viel glück bei seiner suche gewünscht.
> 
> er: "wie meinst du das?"
> ich: "so wie ich es geschrieben habe: tanks auf dem level finden ist reine glückssache."
> ...



die anfragen hab ich auch bekommen als ich mein pala hochgelevelt hab, allerdings war ich da in der suche nur als dd eingetragen.
hab die whisps dann ignort und weitergelevelt bis einer meinte mich dumm anzuflamen.
Seitdem ist er bei mir auf igno und ich bei ihm.
Meine lösung für solche ignoranten gimps: sie freundlich darauf hinweisen das man in der suche eindeutig sehen kann, das man nicht als tank eine gruppe sucht und es als pala nicht selbstverständlich ist tank zu sein, es ist ja nicht zuviel verlangt das man mal eine taste drückt um in die suche zu schauen ob dort ein tank ist. außerdem kann im /1 und /4 erstmal nachnem tank fragen.
gibt dann nen tagesignore auf meiner liste, da ich sowas einfach nur unverschämt finde.
auch schön sind leute, die dich als dd anschreiben, obwohl du nen tank/heal suchst.
sorry aber für sowas kann ich kein verständnis zeigen, solche leute sind eifnach wie geschaffen für die igno :x


----------



## Aragorn1994 (15. Oktober 2009)

Das ist eine wahre Geschichte:

Ich war auf einem PvE Realm "Perenolde" unterwegs, war mit meinem Zwerg auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Da kam mir ein Untoter Priester entgegen. Durch meine Waffenskillung konnte ich ihn einige male killen. Plötzlich bekam ich einen Wisper, und dieser DIalog entstandt:

Er (Lvl1): Man du Asi, hör mal auf mich zu killen!
Ich: Tja dann mach auf einem PvE Realm PvP aus.
Er (Lvl1): Ich mach doch an was ich will, haste keine Hobbys du cheater?
Ich: Doch habe ich, nur wie gesagt, mach PvP aus, und schwätze die Leute nicht so dumm an.
Er (Lvl1): Jaja Viel Spass auf meiner Ignore
*er* Ist offline


Da dachte ich mir nur: Cool wo liegt der sinn daran einen der gegnerischen Fraktion auf ignore nehmen zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die Geschichte ist wahr...ist schon einige Monate her aber es stimmt.


----------



## Seintz (15. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Das ist eine wahre Geschichte:
> 
> Ich war auf einem PvE Realm "Perenolde" unterwegs, war mit meinem Zwerg auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Da kam mir ein Untoter Priester entgegen. Durch meine Waffenskillung konnte ich ihn einige male killen. Plötzlich bekam ich einen Wisper, und dieser DIalog entstandt:
> 
> ...



ROFL!
Gibt leider zuviele die nachdem installieren und einloggen in wow einen möchtigen brainnerv bekommen.
ich hoffe immernoch das sie im rl anständige menschen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MOnk75 (15. Oktober 2009)

ich müsste auch noch bei 2 oder 3 leuten auf ignor stehen. ich kann mich aber nur an den grund für einen erinnern. ich war heal und wir gingen vf hero, mit nem tank der seines gleichen sucht. er hat so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht, was man da falsch machen kann. z.b. hat er den hund zur gruppe gepullt und von kaiten hatte er noch nie was gehört. ich hab ihn machen lassen und mir das spektakel angeschaut und geschmunzelt. tips verstand er als kritik und wurde auch sofort zickig. am ende der inni sagte er dann: "scheiß heal" und setzte mich sofort auf ignor. ich machte mir den spaß, loggte auf nen andern char und schrieb ihm: "scheiß tank"! und ignorierte ihn auch gleich. ich loggte im anschluss wieder auf meinen main.
kurze zeit später whisperte er mich an und schrieb was das für ein feiges manöver es sei, erst flamen und dann gleich auf ignor setzen. ich hab mir dann jeglichen kommentar erspart, weil ich mir ziemlich sicher war das er in nem geistigen duell unbewaffnet antreten würde:-)


----------



## GeratGonzo (15. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Da dachte ich mir nur: Cool wo liegt der sinn daran einen der gegnerischen Fraktion auf ignore nehmen zu wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jeah, Leute die die Gegenfraktion ignorieren wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolcasis (15. Oktober 2009)

mein "schönstes" erlebnis war als ich mit meinem ersten char noch schön am leveln war ... whispert mich nen spieler an: looooooooooooooooool
ich wollt "?" schreiben und dann stand da dass ich ignoriert werde ... dann ging des etwa 2 mins so weiter wie: haha du noob kannst mich net anschreiben wa?? 
dann hab ich ihn auf igno gesetzt ^^


----------



## Bitialis (15. Oktober 2009)

der einzige den ich auf "Ignore" hab war mal beim Daily Quest machen (BC zeiten)
Oben bei Skettis
hab halt nebenbei noch Urwasser gefarmt (der ganze See is ja voll den Elementaren)
trotzdem meint der eine mir meine Mobs vorher nehmen zu müssen (bin Priest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Daraufhin hab ich ihn halt ein wenig "dumm" (eher provokant aber ohne beleidigungen) angemacht.
Bis dann von seiner seite kam "Ach fi** deine fette Mutter"

Da wars aus und ich schrieb ein Ticket in dem ich ein wenig einen aufgelabert habe usw.

Die weitere geschichte is.. Den Kerl hab ich nie mehr gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich hatte ich ihn in die Friendlist gesteckt damit ich sehen kann wie lang der gesperrt wurde aber iwie kam der nimmer On


----------



## Adamant2601 (15. Oktober 2009)

Als Heilig-Priesterin wurde ich mal auf Ignore gesetzt und aus der Gruppe geschmissen, weil ich bei HDS Hero nicht alle 4 Leute geleichzeitig hochheilen konnte.
Komischerweise hat mich der Tank geschmissen, der noch nicht so viel Erfahrung hatte wie er sagte. Naja...ich mußte dafür ne neue Gruppe suchen.

Als Schamane hat mich auch mind. einer auf der Liste. Im Nexus (normal) hab ich ihm (ein Magier) Stoffschuhe weggewürfelt, weil die deutlich besser waren als meine.

Er sagte "Ein Schami kann Schwere Rüstung tragen.....warum würfelste bei Stoff du Idiot". Schwupps war ich auf Igno......,  regt einen dann vieleicht ein paar Minuten auf. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Adamant2601 schrieb:


> Als Schamane hat mich auch mind. einer auf der Liste. Im Nexus (normal) hab ich ihm (ein Magier) Stoffschuhe weggewürfelt, weil die deutlich besser waren als meine.
> 
> Er sagte "Ein Schami kann Schwere Rüstung tragen.....warum würfelste bei Stoff du Idiot". Schwupps war ich auf Igno......,  regt einen dann vieleicht ein paar Minuten auf. ^^


da hatte er aber recht :/


----------



## Adamant2601 (15. Oktober 2009)

Als Heilschamane würfel ich doch auch auf Stoff wenn es die Werte erhöht. Oder ?
Heißt ja immer, wer braucht macht Bedarf.


----------



## inkomplex (15. Oktober 2009)

Adamant2601 schrieb:


> Als Heilschamane würfel ich doch auch auf Stoff wenn es die Werte erhöht. Oder ?
> Heißt ja immer, wer braucht macht Bedarf.



Solang kein Stoffi Bedarf hat ists okay. Ansonsten find ichs auch nicht nett.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Adamant2601 schrieb:


> Als Heilschamane würfel ich doch auch auf Stoff wenn es die Werte erhöht. Oder ?
> Heißt ja immer, wer braucht macht Bedarf.


Stoffi hat bei stoff aber mehr bedarf als ein träger von schwerer rüssi also fail deinerseits


----------



## Janica-Damira (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Mage. Einmal wurde ich in SW angequatscht: "Ey alde portal!" Kein Bitte, kein wohin es gehen sollte.... Tja er bekam sein Portal... nach SW in den Magierturm. Und ich bekam ein l2p kacknoob, welcome to my ignore. Kann ich gut mit leben.

Ein anderes mal fragt mich ein Spieler in IF, ob ich ihn nach Dalaran porten könne. Ich sag, wenn er mir die Portalrune bezahle würde ich das gerne tun. Darauf fragt er was die Rune kostet. Als ich antworte, das sie 20 Silber kostet, kommt nur ein "verarschen kann ich mich alleine, welcome to my ignore". Tja, die Magierin die ihm dann das Portal gemacht hat ist ne rl Freundin von mir und die hat 5 Gold genommen. DIE hat er bereitwillig bezahlt.


----------



## Adamant2601 (15. Oktober 2009)

Das hab ich anders gesehen in dem moment. Aber OK. Ich werde nächstes mal erst mal die anderen würfeln lassen und sehen wer Bedarf macht.


----------



## Janica-Damira (15. Oktober 2009)

Adamant2601 schrieb:


> Das hab ich anders gesehen in dem moment. Aber OK. Ich werde nächstes mal erst mal die anderen würfeln lassen und sehen wer Bedarf macht.



Man könnte ja auch vorher das entweder im ts oder im chat abklären..... nur mal so als Anregung...


----------



## Grrhh (15. Oktober 2009)

Nexus hc, ich (Disziplinpriester), mit 4 random Dks (lol). Waren leider alle 4 noch grün/blau angezogen, aber nachdem es mitten in der Nacht war und ich keine Lust hatte eine neue Gruppe zu suchen hab ichs halt versucht. 
DKs haben sich anscheinend alle untereinander sehr gerne, da sich auch gleich alle 4 brüderschaftlich die aggro teilen.
Es kommt wie es kommen muss, wir whipen 2 mal beim ersten Boss.
Schlauberger-DK Nummer 1 merkt nun dass ich nicht auf Heilig sondern Disziplin geskillt bin und teilt das auch gleich im Gruppenchat den anderen mit.
Schlauberger-DK Nummer 2 meint es ist eine Frechheit das ich sage ich bin Heiler, wenn ich keine Heilskillung habe.
Schlauberger-DK Nummer 3 flamed auch gleich mit, mit Wörtern die ich hier nicht schreibe.
Schlauberger-DK Nummer 4 verlässt daraufhin die Gruppe mit dem Kommentar: Nee, sorry, aber ohne heal wird das nichts.
Ich werde gekickt, versuche aber trotzdem noch dem Lead zu erklären das Diszi auch eine Heilskillung ist, halt mehr auf MT heal, Gruppenheal geht aber auch gut, wurde zu dem Zeitpunkt aber bereits ignoriert...
Die Recount Daten waren genial: 0,7-1,2k dps, und insgesamt hatte ich weit mehr healpunkte als alle 4 dks zusammen schaden gemacht haben......
Bin danach mit dem Priest in eine Raidgilde, und war nie wieder Random.


----------



## Sasquehama (15. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin in OG angeflamt worden, weil mein Twink angeblich nach einem Charakter aus Tolkiens Geschichten benannt wurde... noch bevor ich antworten konnte, saß ich auf /IG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlech (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke ich bin zurecht zu meinen Anfangszeiten auf IGNO gelandet.
Ich war stolze 40 und auf dem Weg durch Westfall als ich angesprochen wurde, ob ich helfen
könne bei einer Quest.
Stolz wie ich war, klar, und metzel freudig drauf los. Ein paar dämliche Defias waren das Ziel.
(Grp eröffnen wozu denn?)
Und dank Mage ging das aus der Ferne ja auch noch recht flott. Es hat dann natürlich das Kommentar gegeben, 
das ich sein Quest Mobs wegkille ... 
Als wir so recht diskutiert haben (ich mich natürlich entschuldigt) lädt er mich in eine Grp ein.
Als ich annehmen wollte, kam der Defias(Laufbursche(Ich weiß den Namen nimmer)) um die Ecke und
zack platt. (Natürlich bevor ich auf annehmen geklickt habe (Scheiss Brainlag))
Er hat natürlich zurecht gedacht ich würde Ihn verarschen wollen und zack, igno.

Ich gestehe ein ... zurecht... wenn auch von mir mangels Erfahrung unbeabsichtigt.

Dazu gesagt, bis Level 40 habe ich nicht wirklich viele Ini´s gesehen oder in Gruppen gespielt.

So long,

Harlech


----------



## Mirodas (15. Oktober 2009)

Einmal bei den Hodirdailies in den Sturmgipfeln schreibt mich plötzlich einer mit "EY!" an. Ich schreib "EY!!!!111elf" zurück und er schrieb "USUCK!".
Ich erst mal leicht perplex, gehe im Kopf ne liste durch:

- keinen Mob geklaut - check
- keinen Ally gekillt - check
- keine Erze, etc. geklaut - check

Da ich nichts gemacht hatte und er auch so überhaupt nicht in meiner Gegend war, fragte ich ihn, was das sollte, dann kam Folgendes dabei raus: (leider gibts nicht den vollen Text, weil ich vorher nen disc hatte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schrieb ihm danach noch, er solle wayne anrufen und mit dem sprechen, doch da war ich auch schon auf igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein anderes Mal machten mein Kumpel und ich (nein, wir sind beide über 20) spaßeshalber Pokemonkämpfe mit unseren Haustieren in Dala per /s, einige fandens witzig, andere beschimpften uns und setzten uns auf igno... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (15. Oktober 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ach ja, etwas, das vielleicht zu dem Thema passt:
> 
> Patchnote Interface 3.3:
> 
> ...


Würde mir eher die Möglichkeit wünschen Notizen an die Ignores zu schreiben damit ich mir das Addon Ignore More sparen kann.

Ich weiss auch gern nach mehreren Wochen noch warum ich Leute auf Ignore gepackt hab.



> [...]Ein anderes Mal machten mein Kumpel und ich (nein, wir sind beide über 20) spaßeshalber Pokemonkämpfe mit unseren Haustieren in Dala per /s, einige fandens witzig, andere beschimpften uns und setzten uns auf igno...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Find ich irgendwie tierisch witzig ^^


----------



## Stan (15. Oktober 2009)

Sasquehama schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich bin in OG angeflamt worden, weil mein Twink angeblich nach einem Charakter aus Tolkiens Geschichten benannt wurde... noch bevor ich antworten konnte, saß ich auf /IG
> ...


Ja und von mir sind auch einige Char namen Abgewandelte Namen aus dem Silmarillion bzw. andren Büchern. Hat sich noch nie jemand beschwert, die meisten werden die Namen warscheinlich auch nicht mit Tolkien in Verbindung bringen weil sie einfach nur Ignorant sind uns wenn überhaupt Hobbit und LoTR gelesen haben.


----------



## Fusssi (15. Oktober 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Würde mir eher die Möglichkeit wünschen Notizen an die Ignores zu schreiben damit ich mir das Addon Ignore More sparen kann.



AuldLangSyne ist was du suchst!


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (15. Oktober 2009)

MOnk75 schrieb:


> ... und von kaiten hatte er noch nie was gehört. ...


Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Potpotom (15. Oktober 2009)

palas_an_die_macht schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht.


Wiki:

Das _*Kaiten*_ (jap.:&#22238;&#22825;, „Rückkehr in den Himmel") war ein zur Kamikaze-Waffe umgebauter Torpedo, der von der japanischen Marine gegen Ende des Zweiten Weltkriegs eingesetzt wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Turm eines Kaiten Typ 1, Tokyo Yasukuni War Memorial Museum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Kaiten Typ 1, Tokyo War Memorial Museum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ein Kaiten nach der Bergung durch US-Truppen am Ulithi-Atoll 1945

Die ursprüngliche Konstruktion erlaubte dem Piloten nach Ende der endgültigen Ausrichtung und Beschleunigung auf das Ziel das Torpedo noch zu verlassen, obwohl bezweifelt werden kann, ob dies auch praktisch möglich gewesen wäre. Es gibt keine Aufzeichnungen über erfolgreiche Ausstiege und diese Möglichkeit war in späteren Entwicklungen auch nicht mehr vorgesehen.

Insgesamt wurden fünf Modelle gebaut, die Typen 1, 2, 3 und 4, basierend auf dem Torpedo _Typ 93_, sowie Typ 10, basierend auf dem Torpedo _Typ 92_. Die Typen 2, 4 und 10 wurden nur in kleiner Stückzahl hergestellt und fanden niemals Verwendung. Ob Prototypen des Modells Nr. 3 je gebaut wurden, oder es nur als Entwurf bestand, ist nicht klar. Alle Torpedos hatten ein Kaliber von 610 mm.

Nur das Modell 1, ausgelegt für eine Person zur Steuerung und einem 1,36 Tonnen schweren Gefechtskopf wurde eingesetzt. Es wurden etwa 400 Stück dieses Typs gebaut, wovon mehr als 100 bei Selbstmordeinsätzen verwendet wurden.

----

Was es nicht alles gibt... *g


----------



## Khalf (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube, es ist eher dieses Kiten gemeint:

Als *Kiter* wird in MMORPGs ein Spieler bezeichnet, welcher einen oder mehrere Gegner hinter sich her zieht um sie während der Bewegung durch Angriffe auszuschalten. Dieses dient dem Zweck sich dabei außerhalb der Reichweite der Gegner zu befinden um selbst nicht angegriffen werden zu können. Der Begriff leitet sich vom englischen Begriff für Drachensteigen (to kite) ab. Der Gegner stellt sozusagen den Drachen (kite) dar, welcher an einer unsichtbaren Leine hinter dem Spieler hergezogen wird.

 Hierzu wird ein oder mehrere Gegner aggressiv gemacht, so dass er dem Spieler folgt (der Spieler sollte schneller sein als seine Verfolger). Nun verursacht der vorauslaufende Spieler Schaden auf den ihm folgenden Gegner. Hierzu werden gerne Damage-over-Time-Fertigkeiten verwendet. Nach einiger Zeit sollte der Gegner durch diese Methode zu Fall gebracht werden, ohne den Spieler selbst attackieren zu können.

 Meistens bewegt man sich beim Kiten seitwärts oder rückwärts um seine Gegner noch im Blickfeld zu haben.


----------



## Taksoa (15. Oktober 2009)

Gut das ich mir den Thread gestern komplett durchgelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hatte hier einer die Idee n Emote zu schreiben und zwar 
"[Name] ignoriert euch jetzt!"   (/me ignoriert euch jetzt!)

Da mir gestern abend was langweilig war, dacht ich mir, teste ich des mal. Erstmal kamen einige Whp mit Fragen warum wieso weshalb und so. Habs denen dann natürlich erklärt und die fandens auch lustig^^

Aber dummerweise war ein alter Gildenkollege dazwischen. Dem hab ich das dann erklärt das es halt nur ein Emote war:

Ich: Hey du, hör mal das von gestern "Taksoa ignoriert euch jetzt, war nur ein Emote. Ich würd dich doch nicht ignorieren =) Hatte des nur bei Buffed gelesen und wollts mal testen. leider standest du zufälligerweise dazwischen^^

Dann kam keine Antwort.

Ich dann : Ooookay dann nicht 

Und dann seh ich nur noch 

[Name] ignoriert euch!

 Wusste da echt nichts mehr zu sagen. Aber finds trotzdem lustig^^

So long...Takki


----------



## Darussios (15. Oktober 2009)

Solche Fälle erlebe ich sehr selten, der letzte ist schon so lange her, dass ich mich nimmer daran erinnere.

Am lustigsten finde ich ja, das ein Ignore bei mir nicht leichtfertig, aber dafür für die Ewigkeit ist, wenn die Leute, die ich mal ignoriert habe, dann was wollen.
Ich bin mit jemandem, den ich ignoriere, in nen Städteraid geraten und wir sind mim Zug von SW nach IF gefahren, um dort Magni umzunieten.
Er steht bei mir im Waggon und ich wundere mich, warum er so still ist.
Dann krieg ich auf einmal nen Whisper von jemandem "Warum hast du <Weiß den Namen nimmer> auf IG?"
Das ganze ging dann so weiter:

Ich: Hab ich das? Ich kuck mal kurz... Ohja tatsächlich.
Er: Ja nimm ihn mal runter, er isn Kumpel von mir und er hat dir nix getan.
Ich: Äh doch hat er, es wird zwar schon lange her sein, weil ich nicht mehr weiß, was er mir getan hat, aber wenn jemand bei mir auf Ignore ist, bleibt er dort für alle Zeiten.
Er: Komm jetzt nimm ihn runter du weißt doch nichtmal mehr, was er dir getan hat.
Ich: Ne werde ich net, mein Ignore hat schon seinen Grund den heb ich nicht auf.
Er: kk -.-

Er ist aber glücklicherweise net ausfallend geworden, ich fülle ungern meine IG.



Janica-Damira schrieb:


> Ich bin Mage. Einmal wurde ich in SW angequatscht: "Ey alde portal!" Kein Bitte, kein wohin es gehen sollte.... Tja er bekam sein Portal... nach SW in den Magierturm. Und ich bekam ein l2p kacknoob, welcome to my ignore. Kann ich gut mit leben.
> 
> Ein anderes mal fragt mich ein Spieler in IF, ob ich ihn nach Dalaran porten könne. Ich sag, wenn er mir die Portalrune bezahle würde ich das gerne tun. Darauf fragt er was die Rune kostet. Als ich antworte, das sie 20 Silber kostet, kommt nur ein "verarschen kann ich mich alleine, welcome to my ignore". Tja, die Magierin die ihm dann das Portal gemacht hat ist ne rl Freundin von mir und die hat 5 Gold genommen. DIE hat er bereitwillig bezahlt.



Tja so sind wir Männer halt egal ob dumm und asozial oder freundlich und klug, bei ner Frau können wir net böse sein, auch wenn das Gehirn dieses Asozialen hier wohl auch Verarsche angenommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Kennt jemand ein Addon, das einem die Möglichkeit gibt, Einträgen auf der Ignore-Liste Notizen zu verpassen?
Dann vergesse ich die Gründe nicht mehr.
Ich wäre sehr zu Dank verpflichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PPS:

Ich hab weiter oben das Addon Ignore More als Empfehlung entdeckt.

Danke schön ^^


----------



## Tahult (16. Oktober 2009)

Ohja, schönes Ding! Hatte heut auch ein sehr dolles Erlebnis mit einem wirklichen "Experten"!

Ich war unterwegs mit meinem 70er Schattenpriester und hab eine Gruppe für Nexus, Burg und Azjol gesucht. Nach kurzer Zeit kommt ein Whisper von einem Todesritter.

Er: Hi. Lust auf Nexus?
Ich: Klar.

Ich joine und es fehlen noch Heiler und Tank, damit es losgehen kann.

Dann in der Gruppe:

Er: Der Priester heilt!
Ich: ??? Ich kann nicht heilen.
Er: Du bist doch Priester.
Ich: Ja, schon. Aber auf Schaden programmiert.
Er: Aber du kannst auch heilen?
Ich: Nein! Bin Schatten geskillt!
Er: Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Seit wann machen Priester Schaden??

Danach kam ein wortloser Kick aus der Gruppe. Ich musste dann doch ein wenig lachen.

Hab ihn dann nochmal angeflüstert, versucht, ihm zu erklären, was ein Schattenpriester ist und gefragt, wie lange er denn schon spielt. Konnte mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass er das nicht kennt.

Er: Seit 2 Jahren. Und ich kenn WoW eh besser als du...tz

Wollte noch was antworten, aber dann stand da schon die Ignore-Meldung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab leider keinen Screen davon gemacht, aber das war irgendwie so doof, dass es schon wieder lustig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das müsste mein einziger Eintrag auf irgendwelchen Ignore-Listen sein.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (16. Oktober 2009)

was ist so schwer dran als shadow mal die heilermütze anzuziehen.. für ne 70er nonhero wie nexus mein ich.. wenn man absolut keinen heiler findet denk ich mal kann man das schon mal machen..

er hat ja gefragt ob du heilen kannst.. und das kannst du.. auch mit schatten skillung

Siehe:
--------
Ich: Ja, schon. Aber auf Schaden programmiert.
Er: Aber du kannst auch heilen?
--------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hätt einfach geheilt und gut is


----------



## Xiut (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich leere meine Ignorliste alle paar Tage.


----------



## Artherk (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß noch vor kurzem... ich bin grad wieder mit meinem hunter auf ledertour in der höhle in der nähe von den söhnen des hodir... da wo man die q mit dem öl machen muss...(war da bisher immer da die arktischen pelze gut droppen...) also ich schnetzel mich fröhlich pfeifend durch die  mobs und pulle wies halt so hunterart is gleich mehrere mobs... explo falle und gut is... nur blöd das mir da auch die blobs mit dem öl reinlaufen die ich gar net brauchte... auf alle fälle hat sich dann ein schurke bei mir beschwert warum ich ihm die q mobs wegnehm... hab nur gemeint ja sorry wenn se in meine falle reinlaufen... nichts weiter gedacht und lauf weiter gleiche spiel wieder kommt so ein blob zu mir... plötzlich whispert mich ein gm an... guten abend ich bin gamemaster roxxor. und ich habe gehört du störst andere spieler beim questen... ganz sachlich darauf... ich versuche hier nur leder zu farmen nicht mehr und nicht weniger.. gm: ok versuch einfach den spieler nicht weiter zu reitzen wir wollen ja nicht das es eskaliert... ich war mir ja keiner schuld bewusst und lies ihn dann halt den vortritt setzte mich daneben und wartetete bis er seine mobs down hatte... ich sah dann das er die würmer gelootet rumliegen lies.. und dachte mir ach die kürschner ich jetz... nicht mal 5 min später(ich weiß nicht wieso der so schnell nen gm herbeizaubern kann) ich habe gehört du stiehlst dem besagten spieler xyz die gegenstände... ich flüster den schurken an: bist du lederer=?
spieler xyz ignoriert euch jetz !
hab mich dann aus dem gebiet verzogen und den gm damit beruhigt...
und die moral von der geschicht... leg dich nie mit kindern von blizzard gms an...
mfg euer arthi


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

das kenn ich nur zu gut -.-
edit: du hättest ein ticket schreiben müssen das er dich beim farmen stört :/


----------



## Delhoven (16. Oktober 2009)

Also es kommt schon sehr oft vor, das wenn ich jemanden nach nem Handel oder Frage oder anpöbeln will das dort steht "xxx ingoriert euch". Das liegt daran das ich nicht nett bin zu Randoms. Schlechte Spieler todesflame und auf Fragen auf dem Druiden mit voller Absicht sofort mit nem Flame antworte. Ist halt RP und der Druid ist ein Asi.

Die meisten die mich auf Igno haben sind Tanks, die mit schlechtem Gear meine Random Raids gewiped haben oder noch schlechtere DD´s welche bei Koralon mit 1700 Dps standen. Die bekamen Kicks ohne Warnung und meinten dann ich sei Schuld an ihrem Unvermögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aufm Warri kann ich mit mehr als 50% des Servers reden, handeln und Tipps geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit dem rüste ich sogar Einsteiger aus.


----------



## Potpotom (16. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> ...


Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch schon. Da hat mich auch ein GM angeschrieben, ich würde jemanden belästigen und ihm die Mobs wegnehmen. Das schlimme... der andere Spieler war nichtmal meine Fraktion. Was kümmert mich deren Leid? Naja, ich hab ihn dann umgenatzt und beim zweiten Anschreiben des GMs gesagt, dass der eh die ganze Zeit rumliegt.

Ende vom Lied... ich farmte weiter und er war nicht mehr gesehen.

Sohnemann vom GM? Auf die Idee bin ich noch garnicht gekommen... wäre natürlich möglich.


----------



## Artherk (16. Oktober 2009)

wie sollte es sonst gehen so schnell nen gm an der strippe zu haben ... normalsterbliche wie ich warten ja bis zum renteneintrittsalter... (und darüber hinaus) bis das sich so einer mal ingame meldet... oder man hat so ein lustiges brieflein in der post...wir konnten sie leider nicht ingame erreichen löschen sie bitte den wtb interface ordner danke... uff


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs echt mal auf die Ignore Liste geschafft ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es war ein lauer Freitag Abend, Wochenende die ganzen Hauptschüler haben am Wochenende frei und dementsprechend fade waren die Unterhaltungen im Handelschannel. Und wie am jeden Wochenende meinen die leute das iss ne super tolle Idee um 20:30 Allianz Raid zu machen. "lf alles Für die Horde" Nun gut macht mal dachte ich mir. bis jemand im Handleschannel schrieb "Random Allianz Raids packen das eh nie" 

Nun gut Random = Immer scheiße kann man gewiss nich sagen. Ich meinen Erfolg mit Schami rausgekramt der nur mit Random Leuten gemacht wurde. den im /2 er gepostet und schrieb nur diesen Satz!

"Die sind bedingt scheiße es gibt auch Random Raids wo es schaffen"

Nun denn ich gesellte mich zum 1k Kampfmagier weil die "epische"Schlacht in Tausendwinter anstand und postierte mich dort vorm Portal

...

...
...
5 Minuten min kam nix.. aufeinmal bekom ich ein Whisper mit den folgenden Worten

*"Ey pack du erstmal 2mal Gladi und den Amanibär oder wie das heißt dann darfste wieder dumm rumblabern gn8"*

Ich war etwas irritiert.. _ hähh ? was war das jetzt??? _.... nun gut ich schreib brav zurück .....

"Antwort: Ähm Pvp juckt mich soviel wie dem Papst seine Hoden und der Bär wurde mir damals immer weggewürfelt"

Zurück kam innerhalb einer Millisekunde

Der Spieler ignoriert euch


Nun gut ... Ich hab mich köstlich drüber amüsiert und auch im Ts den passenden Kommentar über diesen Netten Zeitgenossen abgelassen als ich aufeinmal sehe 

"xxxxx spuckt auf euch".. Ah ha der stand also bei mir in der Nähe .. aber auf meine Flirtversuche und Kussangebote stieg er leider nicht mehr ein ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So schnell ist man also auf der Ignoreliste von Hohlkörpern .. Ich glaub ich muß mehr im Handelschannel schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbe (24. Oktober 2009)

jo is oft echt zum totlachen wie leute oft auf das Geflame im /2 einsteigen und rumbrüllen wie die irren.

gestern auf wrathbringer wars wieder mal geil war so ein level 1 char der Würfelspiele anbot (wenn man über 65 würfelt bekommt man das doppelte des einsatzes. ) und wer die agb´s gelesen hat müsste wissen das Glückspiele in WOW verboten sind, ich hab dann im /2 geschrieben:

/2 Ähm blabla (so hieß der nicht aber namecalling is ja verboten) , dir ist aber schon klar, dass Glücksspiele in WOW verboten sind und gegen die AGB´s verstoßen, somit du einen Bann kreisgst?

antwort 
/r ey alter halt die frese du spacken spiel oder lass es du hurensohn

ich wollt zurückschreiben und ihm drauf aufmerksam machen, dass er es besser lassen sollte
/ blablabla ignoriert euch

hm ticket eröffnet in dem ich gm das mit den Glücksspiel erläuterte und mich im /2 dann verabschiedet:

/2 Cu leute, diejenigen, die mit dem Casino mitmachen kriegen Probleme, ich hab nen GM informiert!

lustigerweise kamen massig wispers von leuten die da mitgemacht hatten und um ihre accounts bangten ich lgaub ich hab gestern den rekord in massen igno geschafft^^


mfg Dark  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenol (24. Oktober 2009)

es ist schon traurig wenn manche rein aus itemgeilheit etc. einen auf igno packen.
mich wunderts nur warum manche leute einen auf igno packen wenn man auf die frage
"ziehst du mich eben rf?" mich einem höflichen "ne sorry"antwortet. solche leute snd einfach nur armselig sollen froh sein wenn die irgendwann mal jemand zieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biebre (24. Oktober 2009)

Das Lustigste bei mir war:

Ich fliege in Eiskrone rum und mein Char ist BB.
Ich lande bei einem Titanvorkommen und sehe, dass dort einer kurz afk ist.
Da ich sozial bin, warte ich auf ihn bis er wieder kommt um das dann auszudiskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein anderer kommt, sieht dass wir 2 da warten und fliegt wieder weg.
Dann kommt der andere re, ich erkläre ihm, dass ich auf ihn gewartet habe und ob wir es nicht teilen könnten.
Er schreibt folgenden Satz "Nein, ich brauche das wirklich für meine Gilde, tut mir leid, aber ich nehme es mir jetzt" (sinngemäß) genau in dem Moment wo er auf Enter drückt kommt einer mit einem schnellen mount, landet schnappt sich das Vorkommen und fliegt weg. xD
Ich hab mich richtig gefeiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und meinte dann zu ihm, tja asoziale Leute gibts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


=> Ignor
Warum weiß ich bis heute nicht, ich schätze aber, weil er dachte, ich hätte es ihm geklaut...
Aber richtig lustig war es wirklich xD 

Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: War bisher auch der einzige der mich auf Igno gesetzt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [... von dem ich es weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (25. Oktober 2009)

Komischer Typ: lust nax x25er??!

Ich: ID, sorry.

Komischer Typ: is kla

Komischer Typ: kackboon

Ich: Äh, ja..

Komischer Typ ignoriert euch.


----------



## Nimr0th (25. Oktober 2009)

mal gan ehrlich - kommt hier noch was neues?

/vote for close


----------



## gizzo87 (25. Oktober 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Das beste ist auch wenn Leute dich auf Igno setzen und später dann was von dir wollen wie port oder sonst was und du denen nicht antworten kannst wegen igno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das musst du dir ausgedacht haben, denn wenn du z.b. jemanden auf igno hast und willst ihn anflüstern dann bekommst auch du die meldung das du diesen spieler ignorierst und nicht mit ihm in kontakt treten kannst...Und das war schon immer so schon zu classic^^


----------



## khain22 (25. Oktober 2009)

Anni®! schrieb:


> Ein Tauren Warri hat sich beschwert weil ich ihn geblendet hab ... Sonnenbrille ftw. Aber trotzdem hat er mich deswegen auf ignore gesetzt.




ja letzens war ich ony 10er suchen noch einen dd der typ hat mich auf igno wir haben natürlich einen adneren gefunden ony is schon seit 10 minuten tot ich stehe dala er bietet mich imma noch drum ihn mitzunehemen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rirrindor (25. Oktober 2009)

auf unserm Server gibts(oder gabs) so ne Gilde, in der sie 6 Tage in der Woche pro Tag 6 Stunden raiden, bis jeder member überall clearid hat. An sich hab ich ja nichts gegen sowas,auch wenn das nichts für mich wäre, diemeisten waren aber auch so arrogant, dass man eigentlich nur auf die Gilde gucken brauchte und schon wusste, dass man spätestens in 2 Minuten auf einer Ignoliste mehr steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie dem auch sei, ich hab mir damit nen spaß gemacht und mich immer volle Kanne angelegt, die mir von Anfang an komisch vorkamen


----------



## Kildran (25. Oktober 2009)

öm ich wollte mal dazu sagen , es gibt kiddies und es gibt kiddies 


die einen sind 12-14 jahre alt und einfach nur kleine dumme kinder die von nix nen plan haben und irgendwie unterentwickelt sind 

die anderen sind 14- xxx jahre alt und anscheinend teilweise noch primitiver als alle kleinen kinder zusammen



ich persönlich bin noch nie auf einer igno liste gelandet ausser mal auf der einiger freunde die es lustig fanden mich zu ignorieren



auf meiner ignorliste sind auch eigenthlich nicht großartig leute , nur ninja´s  von denen ein großteil schon meinen server vor monaten geleavt hat ^^


----------



## berti2 (25. Oktober 2009)

Auf meinem jetzigen Server wurde ich meines Wissens nach noch nicht ignoriert.

Aber auf dem alten Server, da war die Ignoliste meines Mains voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja, ich hab server gewechselt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwar aus Gildentechnischen Gründen aber das ist hier nicht Thema.


----------



## Crozz (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab mich nach Orgrimmar gestellt und /em hat euch wegen Spam gemeldet. Geschrieben.
Schwupps 3 wispers 2 Ignore und Hassrede im /2 auf mich.



Mfg


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. Oktober 2009)

Nimr0th schrieb:


> mal gan ehrlich - kommt hier noch was neues?
> 
> /vote for close




Mußt ja nich lesen Möchtegernmod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich wurde meistens immer von Dks ignoriert die ich auf gravierende Fehler hingewiesen hab.

Top 3 

-Wiso hast du 80 AP (einmal sogar *Berserker*) verzaubert?
Zack Igno

-Wiso hast du AP/Krit/*Bew *Gesockelt?
Zack Igno

-Wiso hast schnelle Einhänder/ArP Equip bei ner Unholyskillung/2Einhänder ohne Thassarians Drohung?
Zack Igno


----------



## J_0_T (25. Oktober 2009)

auch ne nette sachen... 

Ninja Invite...man selbst war schurke, zu ner ini beordert wo man ne tür knacken konnte,sollte bzw musste (war noch ein Schurke drin aber low lvl lock skill) kaum da... tür auf... Schurke in grp sagt bye noob und massen igno.

Da fragt man sich doch was das sollte...

Aber naja... das sind dann die leuts die rumheulen es sei alles zu einfach oder zu schwer... oder sie wurden von nem stoffie zu tutoe ge-crittet


----------



## Kipp (25. Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag, 

also ich bin glaube ich nur bei einer Person auf der Ignore Liste.

Folgende Situation: Ich (ein Jäger) war im Urlaub und habe deshalb noch meine AK 25 ID frei. Dienstag Abend, also schnell ne Grupppe gesucht. 
Im /2 postet jemand: Suche noch 2 DD (DK,Mage) für AK 25
Im Jägerhirn wird daraus: Suche noch 2 DD (DD!!! ICH BIN DD!!!!!!!) für AK 25

also fix angewhispert, zurück kam nur ein "haha, sehr lustig!"
Les die Zeile nochmal durch, sehe meinen Irrtum und schreibe einen Laaaangen entschuldigungstext, schicke ihn ab und..... "spieler ignoriert euch"

so kanns gehen...


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2009)

Kipp schrieb:


> Les die Zeile nochmal durch, sehe meinen Irrtum und schreibe einen Laaaangen entschuldigungstext, schicke ihn ab und..... "spieler ignoriert euch"
> 
> so kanns gehen...


das is das schlimmste, man schreibt noch nen halben ROman... wiso auch immer >_>
und der kommt dan nichmal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (25. Oktober 2009)

Mir mal passiert: Während des Winterhauchfests war ich mit meinem Char(war damals lvl 40 um den Dreh) in einer ini Gruppe. 

Wir waren grad noch zu viert. Ich wollt noch ins Alteractal und diesen Elitequestmob killen. Dort befand sich eine weitere Gruppe

bestehend aus 4 Personen, die mich fragten, ob ich fix jointe. Für die Quest halt. Ich lehnte ab und erklärte, dass ich bereits in einer Gruppe bin.

Ich fand den Yeti als er respawnte schneller (Jäger halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wildtiere aufspüren) und hab den allein gelegt.  Vom Leader der anderen Gruppe kam

dann ein: "Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"  Spieler ignoriert euch


----------



## Sapphiron22 (25. Oktober 2009)

philbraeutigam schrieb:


> Ich joine ner Maraudongruppe mit meiner Dudu.
> Vor zweiten Boss gibt sich der Leader Plündermeister weil er "nicht will dass ihm das zeug weggewürfelt wird".
> Ich weise ihn darauf hin dass ich die Gruppe verlasse wenn ers nicht ändert. Nach mehrmaligem hinweisen, leave ich.
> Whisper danach "lol ich mag itemgeile leute sowiso nicht. Hf auf ignore"
> ...




Jetzt sind wir wieder an dem Punkt , an dem die Kinder die bösen sind.

1: Die meissten die sich über Kiddys beschweren, sind selbst in der Generation 15-17

2: können sich leute über 20 (eindeutig keine Kinder) genau so sch***** benehmen.

und 3: wenn dich Kinder stören , spiel halt nen Spiel mit USK 16.


----------



## J_0_T (25. Oktober 2009)

Sapphiron22 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir wieder an dem Punkt , an dem die Kinder die bösen sind.
> 
> 1: Die meissten die sich über Kiddys beschweren, sind selbst in der Generation 15-17
> 
> ...



Was niemand unter 16 aufhalten wird es nicht zu spielen....


----------



## EaGleMP (25. Oktober 2009)

das kenn ich alles ^^ 

ich möchte nicht wissen auf wievielen ignolisten ich mitlerweile bin ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch vollkommen egal so gehen mir weniger leute auf den geist und ich hab meine ruhe.

bestes beispiel was ich ständig erlebe.

stehe in ner haupstadt rum und bin am labern mit anderen mitspieler da wispert mich ein lowlvl char an "gib mir gold" ich schau mich um steh der vor mir lvl 1 ich wisper freundlich zurück "nein geh lieber questen und so kommst du auch an gold" zuück kommt meist nur penner, kiddy, arsch etc wenn ich dann noch thx oder aanders schreibe weil ich mich nicht beleidigen lasse steht dann da "Spieler ignoriert euch" toll einer mehr der mich in ruhe lässt und die ganze sache hat gerade mal 10sec gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blac8525 (25. Oktober 2009)

bei mir war auch geil 

ich war in eiskrone und such so nen typen wo ich die marken gegen die brustrüstung
tauschen kann mit dne 10% mehr ep für die argentummarken wohlgemerkt
ich wusste nicht das ich das erstmal irgendwie ruf farmen muss oder der gleichen
nach 15 minuten suhcne denk ich mir mm ich frag mal im allgemeinchannel

ich frag ob jemand weiß wo der is der das für die argentumtuniermarken anbietet ist

dann krieg ich viele antworten das der in dalaran sein soll 
ich so aber der is der doch für heldentum marken 
dann werd ich auf einmal von 2 leuten im allgemeinchannel zu geflamt ich sei voll dumm
und kann ja nicht bei buffed gucken wo der ist
ich so daraufhin:hab eigentlich gehofft auf soziale menschen zu treffen die einem mal schnell ne frgae beatworten können
aber dem ist wohl nicht so. dann muss ich lesen : ey geh mal zur wieder in deine hauptschulde du noob. und von nem anderen 
nerv mal nich mit deinem e-bay char. hab keine ahnugn mehr was dann noch geschrieben wurde fand ich nur irgendwie traurig
das manche nicht mal in der lage sind ne freundliche frage zu beatworten


----------



## Apuh (25. Oktober 2009)

Soziale Menschen werden von Zeit zu Zeit auch immer mehr überbewertet... leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2009)

ich zu nem mage: darf i dir nen tipp geben?  mages brauchen keine beweglichkeit. deine skillung ist nich so toll. wenn du willst kann ich dir helfen dich zu verbessern^^
zack igno


----------



## Mateanik (25. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich wurde meistens immer von Dks ignoriert die ich auf gravierende Fehler hingewiesen hab.



Würd Leute auch sofort auf Igno packen die meinen mich verbessern zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Hm, ist mir meines Wissens erst 2 Mal passiert und das recht zu Beginn.

Einmal war ich mit meiner Kriegerin an der Dunkelküste am questen und musste die Höhlenmutter legen (ein Elite Bär).
Ich stand weil ich alleine war etwas unschlüssig vor der Höhle und überlegte mir eine Taktik, da besagter Mob eben auch Adds hat.
Auf einmal näherten sich ein Gnom (Hexer oder so) und ein N811 Jäger.
Zuerst dachte ich mir nichts dabei, war noch gutgläubig und ging davon aus, sie lassen mir den Vortritt und warten auf den Respawn....
Fehlanzeige!
Schade nur für die beiden das sie in der Hektik, da sie ja vordrängeln wollten, nicht die Mutter sondern die Welpen angriffen.
Ich hab dann zurecht frech den Elite für mich geflaggt und mir dann wüste Beschimpfungen per whisper angehört, bis mir beim Versuch zu antworten ein "Spieler xy ignoriert euch" entgegen kam.
Natürlich landete der dann auch auf der Ignoliste *schulterzuck*

Beim 2. Fall glaubte ein Lowie er erhielte mit dem Winterhauch Mistelzweig (oder wie das Item auch hieß) ein dauerhaftes Mount, welches auch unter Level 40 verfügbar wäre.
Er war nicht nur lernresistent, sondern wurde sehr ungehalten und ignorierte mich dann, obwohl ich wirklich sehr freundlich versucht habe ihm nahezubringen, das dieses Gimmick nur funktioniert wenn man bereits ein Mount besitzt und das dieser Zauber auch zeitlich begrenzt ist.

@TheGui: AP/Crit/Bew... Uuuuuuuuuh, hallo ist doch klar voll tolliq! Aber best ever ever ever ist doch Zaubermacht, das roooockt derbe (ich hoffe es ist allen klar, dass dies Ironie ist)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (25. Oktober 2009)

[attachment=9341:1242524088.png]

nicht von mir aber trotzdem geil^^
und:
[attachment=9342:2w67aqt_1___WinCE_.png]

www.wowbash.de


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (25. Oktober 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Kling komisch, das letzte Mal war noch zu Classic-Zeiten.
> Ich war im scharlachroten Kloster, wurden gezogen, die Gruppenmitglieder kannten sich untereinander.
> 
> So es droppten einige grüne Items.
> ...




So wars bei mir auch XD Hab alles bis auf 1Item in Wk gewonnen
und die meinten ich hät Würfelbot>Kick XD


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> @TheGui: AP/Crit/Bew... Uuuuuuuuuh, hallo ist doch klar voll tolliq! Aber best ever ever ever ist doch Zaubermacht, das roooockt derbe (ich hoffe es ist allen klar, dass dies Ironie ist)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gott /Alah/Budah/Satan/Frosch an der Wand sei dank hab ich das noch nie bei nem DK gesehen... 

Aber bei nem Krieger xD


----------



## tuscani (25. Oktober 2009)

Das bisher härteste war beim Bauen einer Grp fürn Nexus passiert.
Ich hab gut 2 std lang nach tank und heal gesucht. Als die Grp voll war hatte ich nen disco und dadurch hat der hexer in der grp lead bekommen.
Ich whisper ihn an und er meint er hätte jetzt jmd anderen eingeladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heiligenblut (25. Oktober 2009)

* Werd angewhispert "ey gib mir mal 5 Gold pls" ich darauf "Wie wäre es denn mal mit questen?" und boing kurz danach war ich auf Igno
* Ich als Raidleiter habe zweimal jemanden ermahnt der im TS einfach nicht seinen Mund gehalten und mir in die Boss Erklärung reingesprochen hat. Beim dritten Verstoß habe ich ihn aus den Raid geworfen. Kommt ne Sekunde später nen Whisper "sowas unverschämtes hab ich noch nie erlebt du Gimp" bäm war ich auf Igno
* Als mir langweilig war habe ich zwei Spieler (die vorher im Handelschannel gefragt haben) durch HDW gezogen. Sie wollten nochmal rein, ich dachte mir so ok, dauert ja net lang. Dann sollte das ganze zum dritten mal losgehen, als ich dann verneint habe kam der tolle Satz "typisch 80er alles arschgeigen" und stand auf igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (25. Oktober 2009)

Letztens im Raid (GILDENINTERN!!!!!)
Wir reden uns alle mit Vornamen an.
Raidleiter (nennen wir ihn A) erklärt.

Ich: Ey A, Dir hört eh keiner zu wenn Du sabbelst!
Plötzlich von Spieler B ein whisper(Komplett anderer Vorname): Ach mir hört keiner zu? Ich Dir auch nie mehr 
Ich will noch zurückwhispern an B seit wann er A heisst: <Spieler B ignoriert Euch>


----------



## Dominau (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich HASSE es wenn mich ein Spieler ignoriert! Ich kann das nicht leiden, da ich mit ihm dass ganze dann
ausdiskutieren möchte. Und dann seh ich diese paar Wörtchen in roter Schrift:
Spieler Ignoriert euch.

Waahh...mag ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norcaine (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mal ne gruppe für Pdk 10er gebaut udn noch dds gesucht... schreibt mich nen dk an...

"hey, hier, mörderdd"
ich : "danke, aber dks machen keinen schden und nur blödsinn"
"du hast doch keine ahnung, wilkommen auf meiner ignore"
ich : */fg*

(dazu sei gesagt, das ich sowas danna uch nru schriebe, wenn armory ausgibt, das der gute bis auf seine waffe nix verzaubert und nix sinnvoll gesockelt hat)

Ich muss sagen, meine ignore iss so voll, das ich shcon ne liste neben dem rechner liegen habe..... und btw, muss ja net everbodys darling sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (26. Oktober 2009)

Schreib ein so an (weil er im suche nach gruppe war) ob er lust hat auf pdc hc kommt die antworte
Er:ne
ichk dann nich dachte weil du in suche stehst^^
     geh dann mal bitte aus suche sonst schreib dich noch einer an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er: alter nerv mich net du dickes schei.... Hu....sohn blablabla(ausdrücke folgen)
Ich: jo sry das kann man auch netter sagen oO
Er: wenn mir so dicke kleine rl loser aufn keks gehn bleib ich nich ruhig -.-
Ich:naja wenn du meinst ich bin das kiddi :/ aber ok

*Spieler XyZ ignoriert Euch*


*smiles sind auch orginal übernommen also was habe ich falsch gemacht o.O


----------



## Alwina (26. Oktober 2009)

Deathcrusher-Aegwynn schrieb:


> Schreib ein so an (weil er im suche nach gruppe war) ob er lust hat auf pdc hc kommt die antworte
> Er:ne
> ichk dann nich dachte weil du in suche stehst^^
> *geh dann mal bitte aus suche sonst schreib dich noch einer an
> ...



Der fettmarkierte Satz war der Fehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber der andere ist ein Idiot.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. Oktober 2009)

Letztens doch richtig lustig:
Jemand: "Lfm Archa 10er"
ich schreib "jo hier dd"
er "Ne sry keine ninjas"
"Was meisnt du damit wieder? oO"
keine antwort
"?"
immernoch nichts
5min später:
"Was is jetzt? und was soll der scheiss mit ninja?"
antwort: "tust du nur so oder bist du auf drogen"
"ehm... nein? was willst du eigentlich?"
keine antwort
"???"
Spieler ignoriert euch...
Na welcome to my Igno too...

Das lustige? Ich war in wotlk raids eigentlich nie PM und habe noch nie ein Item geninjat... Auch nicht wenn ich mal PM in anderen Raids war...
Obwohl doch, war einmal in Archa Plündermeister, aber da waren 3 Items die entweder schon jeder der Klassen hatte, oder diese Klasse nicht dabei war und ich mir vorerst genommen hab, weil kein entzauberer dabei war... verkaufen kann man se ja ned und gewollt hat se auch keiner... wenn er sowas meinte, dass das ninjan wär... lol einfach nur omfg...


----------



## maglarius (26. Oktober 2009)

Jo mir is so ne änhliche geschichte gestern passiert.
WIr gehen pdc hc .... erster boss unser cooler healer (pala) pullt natürlich wen nur 2 leute in der ini sind so.... ich  deswegen (anstürmen macht ohne mount shcieße dmg -.-) gleich 3 mal tot .... ok kann passieren .... keine mount phase  tank immer ziemlich naha am verrecken ich heil mit sag aber nix 
2. boss .... blondschopf tank wieder knapp am verrecken ejder der dds verreckt mindestens einmal . ich hey soll ich nich mit healn kann grp heal machn des is doch gar noch mal schlecht für endboss .... pala : NEIN. ich hab auch grp heal glyphe holy light und flamme .... naja darauf gab ich mal keine nkommentar aber wurscht
1. try dds ziemlich schnell tot tank irgendwan dan auch
2. 1 phase 2. phase alle tot
3. try ich heil mit ..... pala wehrt sich aber naja hab trotzdem gehealt(bin priest) alle überleben und haben dauerhaft 100% life boss liegt ... mhhhmm kann mal pls einer heal meter posten?
Recount - geheilt für letzten kampf 
1. Sîari(ich) irgnednezahl die ich nich mehr weis ( 74%)
2. der pala  ka die zahl (23%)
3. dk tank selbstheal (2%)
Pala : jaja des healmeter is gefacked und du bistn cheater igno.
Ich steh drann und lach mir mit den anderen 3 grp membern den arsch ab was er nich mitbekam weil er mich auf igno hatte xD naja fail vpm pala
Und ja ich bin glaub auf den ignos von einigen dks^^ ich kann keine dks leiden weil die meisten davon leute sind die sich nen dk gemacht haben sobald ihr alter char lvl 55 erreicht haben sie dadurch keine ahnung von spiel usw. hab und dummer weise auch noch genau die klasse spielen die überaus hilfreiche cast fähigkeiten zum wipen der gruppe besitzt was der gute dk auch so mit wonna einsetzt das selbst der geankte schami und der heiler mit soulstone trotzdem verrecken auch wen die ganze grp eigentlich schon längst tot war


----------



## lol-0-mat (26. Oktober 2009)

Schon interessant, was es so für Gründe gibt ^^

Gestern, Süße Eimer Erfolg gemacht, bladestorm traf Flugmeister in Ratschet (Blutsegel...). Ein hunter jumpt an.

Er: looooool du kacknewb
Ich: Jo!
Der Spieler ignoriert euch.

Kinders... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße


----------



## Drastika (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich setze Leute eigentlich recht ungern auf die ignor-list und versuche das möglichst zu vermeiden. Traurig ist nur, dass ich trotzdem schon recht viele darauf habe. Interessanterweise mit meiner Priesterin mehr als mit meiner Hexenmeisterin Oo

Hier ne Story bei der ich bis heute nur den Kopf schütteln kann:

Ich steh in Dalaran (zu dem Zeitpunkt war mein Rechner scheinbar nicht mehr gut genug und ich habe ne Ewigkeit gebraucht um von Punkt A nach Punkt B zu kommen und bin ständig rausgeflogen). Jedenfalls wird mein Freund (der neben mir sitzt) für nen Obsi 10er Raid eingeladen. Da ich gerne mit wollte und bei ihm in der Gruppe noch ein Platz frei war, bat ich ihn zu fragen, ob nicht noch ein Heiler gebraucht wird. Gesagt getan, nach dem Kommentar "ok, dann haben wir halt 3 Heiler" wurde ich geladen. Da ich ja wie gesagt in Dalaran stand hat es ziemlich lange gedauert bis die Einladung überhaupt ankam und ne Sekunde nachdem ich in die Gruppe gekommen bin hatte ich auch gleich nen Disco. Mein Freund schrieb das, damit die mich nicht sofort kicken. Als ich wieder on kam wurde ich geportet und es ging auch sofort los. Keine Heilereinteilung, kaum zeit für's Buffen gehabt, nix. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich noch nicht lange mit meiner Heilerin auf lvl 80 und dachte mir, dass wenn wir noch 2 weitere Heiler haben und mir nix gesagt wird, wird es wohl reicht wenn ich meine Gruppe hoch heile (hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch weder Healbot noch X-Pearl, noch das wissen, dass man sich im Schlachtzug die Leute aus der anderen Gruppe auch anzeigen lassen kann).  Naja, ich heile meine Gruppe halt so, dass jeder durchgehend volles Leben hat werde dann nach 2 Toden von Leuten aus der anderen Gruppe gefragt:

xxx: Warum Heilst du nicht?
Ich: Tu ich doch. Meine Gruppe hat durchgehend volles Leben.
Nächste Gruppe wird gepullt
xxx: Du sollst aber alle Heilen
Genau in dem Moment in dem er das schreibt stirbt der nächste.
Ich: 1. Woher soll ich das wissen wenn ihr sofort loslegt ohne mir was zu sagen und 2. Ich dachte es sind noch zwei weitere Heiler im Raid

Kick

Ich im sage Channel: -.-

Mein Freund verlässt ebenfalls die Gruppe weil er die Aktion von denen auch scheiße findet.
Zu uns beiden:
xxx: Noob

Ignore

Aber ich frage mich immer wieder ob die Leute denken, dass man Hellseher sei...


----------



## yxc.net (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele seit 2 Jahren WoW und hatte noch keinen auf Ignore.
Man, bin ich uncool, kann leider keine Story erzählen.

yxc


----------



## Kotnik (26. Oktober 2009)

Auch lustig:

Ich wurde gefragt, ob ich PdC hero tanken will. Klar, kein Ding, steh ja auch in der Suche. Soweit so gut, nachdem er erste heiler olololend gegangen war, weil ein dd bissl wenig leben hatte, luden wir den nächsten ein und es konnte losgehen.

Ich sprach den Blutelfentypen an, wo der Spaß schon begann. Ich hab mir das Gesülze wahrlich schon oft genug angehört, aber irgendwie hatte ich nur eine Gesprächsoption. Naja, wurst dachte ich mir, keine ahnung, ob das nach mir geht oder danach obs in der gruppe einer noch nicht gehört hat. 

Einer der DKs in der Gruppe, seinem Equip nach der IMBA-Roxx0r-CHecker und held vom erdbeerfeld, fragte erbost, wer denn den typen angesproichen hätte..ich antwortete dass ich, worauf er mit einem "Wohl flasch geklickt, ne?" antwortete. Ich entgegnete dass ich sehr wohl lesen könne und halt nur eine gesprächsoption gehabt hatte, es mir aber shclicht wurst war und ich keinen Umfragenaufstand wegen der gesprächsoption machen wolllte. Darauf kam ein gönnerhaftes "NExt Time lässte das dann  je mand anders machen, der schon mal da war" (oder der ne ahnung hat, keine ahnung, hör ich dds zu? *g*). Außerdem war er der meinung, dass ich natürlich mehrere Optionen gehabt hätte. Da es dann doch langsam losging meinte ich nur, er solle mich nicht nerven. Es gibt wirklich interessanteres worüber ich diskutieren will, zumal wenn ich durchaus weiß, was abgeht und keinen Erklärbären brauche.

Am Ende, der Instanz, im Verlauf derer der Kampf gegen Blondlocke..sagen wir...interessant war...(Im Prinzip haben der Heiler und ich das Abbild von Vashj alleine getötet, weil der MAge keinen schaden gemacht hat und bald tot war und der andere DK ein ähnlcihes SChicksal erlitt. Der IMBA_Erdbeerheld-DK jedoch, der natürlich eine beachtliche DPS fuhr trug nicht allzu viel bei, da er starb und anstatt reinzufliegen unr schrieb: " Rofl, ich bleib liegen, is mir zu teuer mit reppen".)

 Nach einigen Mühen lag dannauch der schwarze Ritte, woraufhin der Hinweis unseres allwissenden SUper-DKs kam: "Brauchst dich net wundern, wenn Leute wie du net mitgenommen werden, welcome to ignore du nap"
WOhlgemerkt hatteich mir in Sachen Tanken nichts vorzuwerfen, wenn dds bei blondlocke sterben, aknn ich nix für, fearimmun bin ich nur selber, anderen kann ich da net helfen. Ansonsen ist keiner gestorben, auch beim schwarzen ritter nicht. Ich war zufireden mit mir. ZUgegeben war ich zu Beginn etwas brüsk, aber wen wundert das, wenn man mir gönnerhaft kommt? Dank der WotLK_Checker-Kiddies verliere ich immer öfter und früher meine GEduld, ohne gleich beleidigned zu werden, nur der Zuckerguss ist schon lange ab.
Soweit so schlecht, bei einem mehr auf ignore ohne recht zu wissen, warum.


----------



## Naho (26. Oktober 2009)

So dann will ich hier auch mal eine erzählung zum besten geben.

Da ja das Haloween event ist, dacht ich mir gehst mal ne runde Reiter.
eine Gruppe war auch schnell gefunden.
Alle sind im Kloster und bereit , ich gebe als erster Quest ab. 
Dann die 4 anderen
Zum Schluss whispert mich der Priest an.
''Ey gib nochmal ab du hast noch net''
Ich : Doch ich hab gleich als erster abgegeben
er: Lüg mich net an du spast du hast die q zweimal
ich dachte mir : hä? kann man die q 2x machen
er: ja und jetzt gib nochmal ab
ich: sry ich hab die q nicht mehr
er: wie ichs gewusst hab mit solchen spasten wie dir geh ich nimmer ins kloster, die einen nur betrügen
ich: ???
er: spieler ignoriert euch


----------



## Mozee (26. Oktober 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> ich dachte mir : hä? kann man die q 2x machen



Eigentlich net aber als bug kanns passieren das man sie zwei mal hat vlcht dachte es ist dir passiert wiel ud zum kürbis gegangen bisst oder so konnte am samstag auch 2 mal anehmen


----------



## Super PePe (26. Oktober 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Auch lustig:
> 
> Ich wurde gefragt, ob ich PdC hero tanken will. Klar, kein Ding, steh ja auch in der Suche. Soweit so gut, nachdem er erste heiler olololend gegangen war, weil ein dd bissl wenig leben hatte, luden wir den nächsten ein und es konnte losgehen.
> 
> ...



Bestes Beispiel/Erlebnis auf den letzten Seiten. Ich liege immer noch vor Lachen. Hier vereint sich wirklich alles verabscheuenswerte von Wau in einer Person. 
1. Zu dumm um Patchnotes zu lesen. Dann sollte der DK wissen das es erst seit letztem Patch möglich ist das Vorspiel zu unterbrechen, jedoch erst nachdem man einmal nach dem Patch sich dieses, wie früher üblich, angetan hat. vorher gibts es grundsätzlich nicht die Wahl.
2. das 3 Jungs bei Blondi sterben, ist ein Zeichen fehlender essentieller Instanzkenntnis 
3. Nur noch auf sich bedacht und im festen Glauben Recht zu haben, das Dümmste zu tun was man sich selbst antun kann, den Gegenüber zu flamen.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Oktober 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> So dann will ich hier auch mal eine erzählung zum besten geben.
> 
> Da ja das Haloween event ist, dacht ich mir gehst mal ne runde Reiter.
> eine Gruppe war auch schnell gefunden.
> ...


Den hätte ich schon nach dem 2. Satz ignoriert...


----------



## rp01 (3. März 2010)

/push


----------



## Mäuserich (3. März 2010)

Lustiger Thread und da ja gepushed wurde geb ich mal meine neuste Story zum besten:

Samstag mittag, unserem ICC-Stamm fehlt unter anderem ein Heiler da er ein grosses Besäufnis vor sich hat.

Da wir vor hatten heute endlich mal etwas mehr als 7 Bosse zu legen und ich nicht unbedingt scharf darauf war den typischen 2-Tage 80 und aber Full-Marken-Equip Twink durch die ersten 4 Bosse zu schleifen damit er wenn es dann endlich etwas anspruchsvoller wird das weite sucht gestaltete ich mein Suchmakro mit etwas höheren Anforderungen:

"suchen für ICC 10 noch einen Gruppen-Heiler, Erfahrung bis einschliesslich Seuchenwerke und entsprechendes Equip werden vorausgesetzt"
_Anmerkung: unter entsprechendes Gear verstehe ich in dem Fall ca. nen 240er Schnitt, alles mit Epic Steinen und besten verzauberungen versehen.
Eine Anforderung die ein ambitionierter Spieler auch mit einem Twink locker erfüllen kann._

Es meldete sich eine Priesterin, allerdings von einem Twink aus.
Da das Arsenal grad down war bat ich sie doch eben umzuloggen damit ich mir kurz das Equip ansehen kann.
Sie wollte nicht, meinte ihr equip reicht locker aus, faselte irgendwas von über 3k zm, bla, blubb und wollte passend zum invite umloggen.

Als mein Freund sie dann in der Ini ansah und mir grob eine Zusammenfassung ihres Equips postete (ich war noch in Dala einen letzten DD ranschaffen) konnte ich's kaum fassen: knapp 230er Schnitt, ca. die hälfte nicht gesockelt, der rest nur mit rare-Gems, Verzauberungen fehlten bis auf ein item völlig.
Ich sprach sie drauf an und sie meinte ich solle nur ihre Erfolge ansehen und ich würde sehen das ihr Equip reicht. Meinen Freund gebeten das zu checken --> Seuchenwerke nicht clear! Ihr das gesagt, sie meinte das hätte sie auch nie behauptet. Auf die Bitte mir dann den Erfolg zu posten ob sie wenigstens Modermiene und Fauldarm schon down hätte kam gar nichts mehr und die junge Dame verliess den Raid...

Ich bin nicht traurig drum jetzt bei ihr auf igno zu sein...


----------



## Chathpt (3. März 2010)

lol in 3,5 jahren is mir so ne situation wie deine noch nie passiert.... meine ignoliste is quasi schneeweiss... ausser wenn mal wieder der "anale-xy"-witz losgeht, dann kommen halt diejenigen alle auf igno... und am nächsten tag wird die liste aber wieder geleert...

weil ausser im chat bringt igno sowieso nix, von daher hab ich sie lieber frei.... vor allem vergess ich die leute eh wieder


----------



## Chathpt (3. März 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Lustiger Thread und da ja gepushed wurde geb ich mal meine neuste Story zum besten:
> 
> Samstag mittag, unserem ICC-Stamm fehlt unter anderem ein Heiler da er ein grosses Besäufnis vor sich hat.
> 
> ...



jetz weisst du warum ich rdm-raids hasse^^


----------



## MadWarrior (3. März 2010)

Bei mir war es in HDS 
Ich bin Tank ein Gildenkolege ist heilen.
Ein Hexer und ein Schurke haben mir immer die Agrro geklaut in dem sie eine andern angreifen.
Nach 3 min sagt der heiler die leute sollen Tank fokus machen da sie immer die Agrro klauen.
Habe ich mich mit den Heiler abgesprochen. Der nachste der agrro klaut stirbt.
30 sec später gesagt getan. Hexer und Schurke tot .
Die haben sich auchgeregt. Uns auf Ignior gesetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wir haben die gekickt.


----------



## Finx (3. März 2010)

Also meine freundin und ich wir waren pdc 25er und sie war lead , die token sollte es am schluss erst geben, leider hatten wir nach dem 4 boss stromausfall und konnten erst nach 1 std wieder on kommen . Natürlich hatten wir ein mage der mit war angerufen und dem das gesagt was los ist und der soll noch den anderen im raid sagen was los ist und das wir dann später wenn wir wieder da sind die token verteilen, die leute sollen uns in die f list packen damit die gleich merken wenn wir wieder da sind.
Wollte natürlich keiner glauben also sind wir nu bei 15 leuten auf ig und wir werden nu im /2 als ninjas abgestemmpelt. Würden die leute mal überlegen würden sie merken hm komischer ninja der klaut token die er nicht mal brauch da er mage ist und komplett t10 hat -.-


----------



## Chathpt (3. März 2010)

... at te kompliment auf dem bild bist bildhübsch :-)

mist-> weil ich fast was unanständiges anstatt obriges geschrieben hätte^^


----------



## steven9797 (3. März 2010)

sowas ist mir auch passiert 

ich hab mal ein pala gemacht und bin mit lvl 14 in bg dort wusste ich noch nicht was sdm oder sdk heißt.

Er:sdm pls 
Ich: was ist sdm
Er:sdm ist sdm was ist so schwer es zu kapieren 
Ich:ich weiß nicht was das heißt sry
Er:sdm du dummer pala kannst du überhaupt nicht verstehen du noob

/ignore von beiden seiten

ich hasse soche leute dabei hätte er den buff nicht mal gebraucht war ein mage


----------



## Firedragon0 (3. März 2010)

Ich glaub wenn man so ca. 100 mal den DF nutzt hat man genug Geschichten zusammen um hier DINA4 Seiten auszufüllen^^ Wenn ich mir einiges so anschaue und darüber mal nachdenke gibt es vielleicht den einen oder anderen der sich für seinen Server einfach nur schämt.


----------



## Tschinkn (3. März 2010)

Naho schrieb:


> So dann will ich hier auch mal eine erzählung zum besten geben.
> 
> Da ja das Haloween event ist, dacht ich mir gehst mal ne runde Reiter.
> eine Gruppe war auch schnell gefunden.
> ...


Nun gut - beim ersten mal konnte man die Quest tatsächlich 2x abgeben: 1x Quest (gelb), 1x täglich. Klassischer Fall von Halbwissen.
Der Ton geht natürlich gar nicht. Vermutlich hätte ich mich sogar zu einem Ticket hinreißen lassen. Denn Beleidigungen gehen gar nicht. Was ich einem von Angesicht zu Angesicht nicht sage, dass sage ich auch nicht per Chat im Spiel. Be nice, be friendly. Es ist ein Spiel. Ich will da Spaß mit haben. Wenn der Spaß wegen anderer Leute abreißt, dann höre ich entweder auf ODER ich ignoriere diese Menschen. Wenn die mir das abnehmen: umso besser. Was wollt ihr mit solchen Leuten denn noch besprechen???

Ich bin in PDK etwa 2 Wochen nach dem Levitieren-Patch auch schon nach dem ersten Try von einem andersbegabten Raidleiter angepflaumt und explizit beleidigt worden, weil ich vor dem Kampf nicht allen Ranges im Raid Levitieren verpasst habe. Gegen einen rauerern Umgangston habe ich gar nichts - ganz im Gegenteil. Aber plumpe Beleidigungen sind einfach nicht in Ordnung. Ich habe ihn dann auf den Levitieren Bann hingewiesen und angemerkt, dass ein guter Raidleiter die Patchnotes durchaus aufmerksam lesen sollte, das ich eigentlich eine Entschuldigung für die Beleidigung erwarte und das ich als Gruppenheiler zwar dafür verantwortlich bin, individuelle Fehler auszugleichen, aber eigentlich nicht für Fehler anderer verantwortlich gemacht werden will. Da kam der Kick - zum Glück! Auf Igno bin ich vermutlich auch. Ebenfalls zum Glück.
Needless to say, dass diese Gruppe an diesem Tag Eisheuler nicht zu Gesicht bekommen hat. Stattdessen bin ich vom stillen Teil der Gruppe nach deren Repkostenraid wortlos eingeladen worden. Neuer Raidleiter, neue Gruppe. Anub nach 40 Minuten down.
Fazit: Ignore durch andere ist gut für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (3. März 2010)

Mich hat einer auf Igno gepackt, weil ich ihn nicht als erster geportet habe^^.

Und ein ander mal wurde ich auf Igno gepackt ohne was getan zu haben^^. Stand in Dalaran ca. 2 Stunden und plötzlich hat ich jemand angewisphert, ich natürlich zurück gefragt, obs FC war -> Spieler ignoriert euch.


----------



## Mäuserich (3. März 2010)

Finx schrieb:


> Also meine freundin und ich wir waren pdc 25er und sie war lead , die token sollte es am schluss erst geben, leider hatten wir nach dem 4 boss stromausfall und konnten erst nach 1 std wieder on kommen . Natürlich hatten wir ein mage der mit war angerufen und dem das gesagt was los ist und der soll noch den anderen im raid sagen was los ist und das wir dann später wenn wir wieder da sind die token verteilen, die leute sollen uns in die f list packen damit die gleich merken wenn wir wieder da sind.
> Wollte natürlich keiner glauben also sind wir nu bei 15 leuten auf ig und wir werden nu im /2 als ninjas abgestemmpelt. Würden die leute mal überlegen würden sie merken hm komischer ninja der klaut token die er nicht mal brauch da er mage ist und komplett t10 hat -.-



Das ist echt mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein aufrichtig tief empfundenes Beileid, das lief mal echt scheisse!


----------



## Leetas (3. März 2010)

Sone Sache.......da war ich danach echt böse -.-


<<<<-Mage

Er: Hey, machst du mir mal was zu Essen?
Ich:Ne
Er: Warum?
Ich: Sry, bist mindestens schon der 7te der Heute Essen von mir haben will.....
Er: Ja lol ey ich sag dazu nichtsmehr -.-
Ich: Dieser Spieler ignoriert euch!


Ich bin doch kein Brotautomat, wenn er so dringend was braucht dann soll er sich was kaufen und nich irgendwen mit sowas nerven.

Keiner kann mir erzählen das er auf Max lvl kein Gold für n bisschen was zu Essen hat.


----------



## Kafka (3. März 2010)

War in na BC ini als ich meinen DK gelevelt hatte. Boss tot ein Item droppt auf das ich need hatte, anderer Kerl brüllt 2 min nachdem es gefallen ist need da war es aber schon in meiner Tasche gelandet. Dann flammt der mich zu und setzt mich auf Igno. Kurz danach meckert mich einer aus seiner Gilde an vonwegen ich sei ein Ninjalooter und die ganze Gilde ignoriert mich xD Aber wer beim Looten afk ist hat halt pech würde ich mal sagen^^


----------



## Firedragon0 (3. März 2010)

Leetas schrieb:


> Sone Sache.......da war ich danach echt böse -.-
> 
> 
> <<<<-Mage
> ...



ehm nichts gegen Dich aber bei mir würdest Du auch auf Igno kommen. Egal ob inze oder so in dalaran, dass sind paar manapunkte und Du machst so nen aufstand. Musst Dich nicht wundern das er Dich auf Igno setzt bei so nen Verhalten.


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. März 2010)

Ich wurde schon unzählige mal auf igno gesetzt , weil ich jemandem der sich im /2 oder sonst wo daneben benommen hat, auf sachliche Weise seine Dummheit vor Augen geführt habe.

Zuletzt als ich einem GS-Poser darauf hingewiesen habe, daß er falsch gesockelt ist. Das war schon sehr lustig.


----------



## Najsh (3. März 2010)

Manstrudel gehört genauso dazu, wie gruppen/raidbuffs.

Bei mir wärste mit so ner Aktion auch a) igno b) aus der gruppe/raid geflogen.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (3. März 2010)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> ehm nichts gegen Dich aber bei mir würdest Du auch auf Igno kommen. Egal ob inze oder so in dalaran, dass sind paar manapunkte und Du machst so nen aufstand. Musst Dich nicht wundern das er Dich auf Igno setzt bei so nen Verhalten.



Größten Schwachsinn den ich je gelesen hab. Nur weil er Magier ist, ist er nicht dazu verpflichtet jedem Essen zu geben.


Zum Thema:
Ich wurd mal auf Ignore gesetzt nur weil ich einen nicht in der Stadt wiederbeleben wollte.


----------



## Firedragon0 (3. März 2010)

gz, verhalten ist alles ne ;-)


----------



## Nuhramon (3. März 2010)

Ich bin auf der Igno von einem Spieler, weil ich Ihn für das Schleifen eines Steinchens "nur" 10g Tg gegeben habe.
Undankbar..Wenn er gierig ist, soll er es doch gleich zu Anfang sagen^^

Den zweiten Ignore hab ich von einem, der angeblich was gegen meine Gilde hat. Eines Tages kam er zu mir an und schrieb "kannst du mich bitte ignorieren, danke"
Ich verneinte dies, woraufhin er meinte " Naja, ich dich aber, bb"
Das hat er bei allen Membern durchgezogen. Wieso weiß keiner. 

Ich habe keinen auf der Igno, bis auf die Goldseller, die im Handel rumspammen


----------



## *Solace* (3. März 2010)

Naja ein Mage ist in erster regel natürlich nicht "verpflichtet" den Gruppenmitgliedern Essen zu machen.
Er besitzt jedoch die Möglichkeit, die ihm logischerweise nicht umsonst gegeben wurde, seine Gruppe mit Essbarem und Trinkbarem zu versorgen und diese Möglichkeit sollte er den anderen auch zugänglich machen.
Der die Art und Weise dieses zu verlangen macht natürlich wie bei allem den Ton aus.
Dass ein Mage der "Ey mach mir mal was zu Essen" oder " Tisch Mann" oder solchen Ausdrücke an den Kopf geballert bekommt keine Lust darauf hat ist wohl selbstredend und man muss sich nicht wundern wenn der Mage sich verweigert.
Und zu dem dass ein Mage wohl genervt ist das 70ste Mal am Tag Essen herstellen zu müssen ist er ja irgendwie selber dran Schuld, da er sich ja irgendwie selber für die Inzen/Gruppensuche entschieden hat, darunter sollte dann die Gruppe nicht leiden müssen.  
Und Igno naja anfür sich ne peinliche Sache überhaupt dazu greifen zu müssen, aber jedem das Seine.   

Grüße Sola


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (3. März 2010)

Nach dem ich sein Beitrag gelesen habe, denke ich doch eher das es in einer Stadt war und nicht in einer Instanz.
In einer Instanz find ich es selbst als Mage selbstverständlich Essen zu geben aber in einer Stadt kommt es dann auf die Laune an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw:
Den Händlern wurde auch nicht umsonst das Essen&Trinken gegeben.


----------



## c0bRa (3. März 2010)

*Solace* schrieb:


> Naja ein Mage ist in erster regel natürlich nicht "verpflichtet" den Gruppenmitgliedern Essen zu machen.
> Er besitzt jedoch die Möglichkeit, die ihm logischerweise nicht umsonst gegeben wurde, seine Gruppe mit Essbarem und Trinkbarem zu versorgen und diese Möglichkeit sollte er den anderen auch zugänglich machen.
> Der die Art und Weise dieses zu verlangen macht natürlich wie bei allem den Ton aus.
> Dass ein Mage der "Ey mach mir mal was zu Essen" oder " Tisch Mann" oder solchen Ausdrücke an den Kopf geballert bekommt keine Lust darauf hat ist wohl selbstredend und man muss sich nicht wundern wenn der Mage sich verweigert.
> ...


Man kanns auch andersrum in die Gruppensuche packen... Ich schreib nun nicht mehr: *"Mage sucht 10/25er..."
*sondern:
*"Portabler Keksspender sucht Raid... Equipp und dumme Sprüche vorhanden..."* 

Geht eigentlich ganz gut... (sofern ich meinen Mage spiele) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vultrex (3. März 2010)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> ehm nichts gegen Dich aber bei mir würdest Du auch auf Igno kommen. Egal ob inze oder so in dalaran, dass sind paar manapunkte und Du machst so nen aufstand. Musst Dich nicht wundern das er Dich auf Igno setzt bei so nen Verhalten.



Genaus wie ein Poster vor mir es schon gesagt hat, wir sind weder Snackautomaten noch sind wir ein Billigairline die jeden beliebigen irgendwo hinporten.
Entweder du hast noch nie Mage gespielt oder ich weiß auch nicht weiter. Wenn du noch nie nen Mage gespielt hast, dann rede nicht von Sachen die du nicht verstehst. Es kann einfach schonmal vorkommen, dass an einem Freitag oder Samstag mal so eben 20 Leute nen Port haben wollen.

Wärste da nicht genervt???


PS. Ich bezweifle das wirklich alle Geschichten die hier niedergeschrieben wurden auch wirklich wahr sind. Ich gehe mal von einer 30%igen Failquote aus.


----------



## Cydalla (3. März 2010)

Ich glaub ich steh bei 3 Leuten mit meinem Pala auf Igno. Aber von allen 3 gleichzeitig ! Folgende Situation:

Mein Holypala war erst seit ein paar Tagen 80, hat aber aufgrund der Dailys, die im <80 bereich ja auch 2 Marken geben schon einiges an Märkchen angespart, da ich jeden Tag nur eine Inni und nix anderes mit Ihm gemacht hab. Wie gesagt 80 geworden, erstmal ausgerüstet mit 232 LVLitems. Und dann weiter an Marken gearbeitet. Da ging ne ganze Weile gut, von der Heilleistung brauchte ich mich auch nicht zu verstecken. Heros brauchte ich zwischen 1300-2300 HPS. War als recht stressfrei in den meisten heros.

Nun begab sich aber folgendes: Da ich selbstverständlich auch meine 219er items loswerden wollte, meldete ich mich weiter im RND an und "plop" >ihre grp steht bereit<  Juhuu! 
Draufgeklickt und schon stand ich am Eingang der Seelenschmiede.  Ui naja..haste schonmal gemacht, ging alles supi...musst nur mehr heilung raushauen wegen den Castern die wie irre auf das Schild der Knochenwächter ballern. ... denke ich so bei mir und stelle fest, daß ich alleine bin. Geschaut...ah grp ist schon weiter vorne....vielleicht hatte der Heiler DC. Egal, also hin... GRP bestand aus DK-tank mit 32-35k life, ein Schurke, und noch 2 DK´s ... supi, keine Caster heilen juhuu. Ich war noch nichtmal annähernd in der Nähe, da pullt der Tank. Ende vom Lied...ich komm an und alles liegt da. Gut denk ich mir hat bestimmt einer aus versehen ... und fang an zu rezzen. Ich also alle 4 gerezzt, Tank zuerst, gebufft und dann erstmal hingesetzt zum Manaauffüllen. ( mein manapool war noch nciht so gut ) Der Tank hatte gerademal 10% life und rennt sofort los und pullt eine der gruppen. Der Rest hinterher und die fingen an sich wie wild um die Aggro zu kloppen. Mein Healbot zeigte immer 3-4 leute gleichzeitig mit Aggro an. Wie ein irrer versuchte ich kreuz und quer zu heilen und habs mit ach und krach geschafft. Gut dachte ich ..evtl. hats der DK nicht gesehen und schrieb deswegen erstmal in den Chat MANA !  4 Schluck konnte ich trinken, dann pullte er weiter.
1. Boss ( der mit dem Seeleentziehen ) Alles prügelte auf den Boss ein. ich heilte wieder was das Zeug hielt. Boss down, Mana 4%-> Chat : Mana! 

Während ich so trank, klickte ich mich durch Recount: Tank platz 1  mit 2,3 k; die beiden DK´s prügelten sich mit 1,8 und 1,9k um platz 2, dannach kam der schurke mit 1,5k ... meine finger klickten weiter und meine Augen wurden grösser: HPS: 3352 soviel hab ich noch nie geheilt, geschweige denn heilen müssen. Überheilung so gut wie nix. Während ich mir über den weiteren verlauf der Inni Gedanken mache wegen dem DPS, sehe ich, daß das Leben des Tanks rapide abnimmt. Blick auf mein mana...20%...Blick auf die Buffleiste... trinken noch 23 sekunden. Ich schreibe in den Chat... " Kannst Du nicht lesen oder bist du lebensmüde? "  Tank tot! Chat: ey warum healste net du nap? Antwort: ey warum lieste net? Der rest der Grp rannte wie von der Taratel gestochen auf mich zu, ich hab sogut es ging den rest wieder aufgepäppelt, aber letztendlich lagen wir aufgrund des dps doch im staub, da keiner die aggro bei sich halten konnte und schliesslich die mobs auf mir rumkauten. 

Danach ging der Flamewar los. 

Während 2 DK´s und ein Schurke mich zuflamten was für ein Kackheiler ich doch wäre und noch diverse Sachen zu meiner Mutter und meiner Abstammung, meiner Sexuellen Orientierung usw. verliess einer der DK´s die Grp mit dem Text, das er keine Lust darauf habe das die leute sich hier so anzicken. Netter Kerl eigentlich. Ich meine mich auch zu erinner, daß er der einzige war der mir auf mein Hallo ein "hi" zurückgeworfen hat. 

Ich stand also wieder am Eingang der Inni und reggte und schaute mir neben den chatzeilen auch die Leute an...Alle drei vom Selben Server ( nein, ich sag den Server nicht) Vielleicht waren die 3 auch in der selben Gilde, wer weiss. Einer wollte mich unbedingt kicken, konnte das aber noch nicht, weil er erst in 7 min wieder kicken konnte usw. Und dann kam der Hammersatz wo ich mich vor Lachen nichtmehr halten konnte:

Ey alter, mein Main fistet dich du Toy!   ... ich konnt nichtmehr vor lachen. Was interessiert mich den sein main, wenn er mit seinem Dk-vieh hier abhängt. Ich hatte Tränen vor lachen in den Augen, als ich sah, daß der DK, während ich noch am anfang der Inni saß die nächste Grp gepullt hat und die 3 wieder draufgingen. Sowas von Lernresistent hab ich ja auch schon lange nimmer erlebt.  Hab dan die Inni und Grp verlassen, weils mir bischen zu bunt wurde, aber den Satz mit dem Main hab ich noch 2 Wochen lang im Ts benutzt. War der Brüller schlechthin.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (3. März 2010)

lol sowas is mir noch nie passiert... ich sag definitiv fail zu solchen leuten... (nich du mein ich)^^


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (3. März 2010)

Was bedeutet denn Toy? Spielzeug oder was.
Und kenne das nur zu gut. Selber schlechtes Gear haben und dann noch so eine miese DPS zu fahren aber dafür die anderen Flamen das sie so schlecht sind. Ich weiß nicht was die Leute sich dabei denken.
Ich werd den Satz mal dann auch öfters benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (3. März 2010)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> ehm nichts gegen Dich aber bei mir würdest Du auch auf Igno kommen. Egal ob inze oder so in dalaran, dass sind paar manapunkte und Du machst so nen aufstand. Musst Dich nicht wundern das er Dich auf Igno setzt bei so nen Verhalten.




ehm nichts gegen dich.. aber dumm?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo steht geschrieben dass man als Magier zu sowas verpflichtet ist?! Das ist doch echt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe ja insgeheim, dass es bald eine Datenbank für die Ignoreliste gibt, die man einfach runterladen und importieren kann.. muss man euch nicht manuell ignorieren und die Liste wird ständig aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (3. März 2010)

Solche Fälle gab es immer schon.

Es ist eh besser wenn sie dich auf Ignore haben. Dann müllst du dir deine Liste nämlich nicht zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber seit Wotlk, bzw dem letzten Monat BC, nahm das bei mir praktisch exponentiell zu. 
Leider kommen viele, auch bei Aion, von WoW. Der Chat bei uns im Server-übergreifenden-Suche Channel ist meistens viel viel viel... viel... viel.. (usw) schlimmer als der schlimmste Brachlandchat. Aber auch nicht von Anfang an wo nur sehr interessierte Leute gespielt haben. Das kam jez die letzten 2 Monate vor allem. Da kamen von WoW wohl viele geistreiche leuchten -.-


----------



## Simi1994 (3. März 2010)

Ich hatte noch nie wen auf igno, noch hat mich wer drauf.(glaub ich) Ich schätze es liegt daran, dass ich, ausser im Gildenchannel, nie viel schreibe und wenn wer etwas nicht kennt/kann, dass ich ihm dann lieber 5 Minuten meiner Zeit schenke als zu flamen. Generel hab ich glaub noch nie jemanden direkt beleidigt. 


Ich denke allgemein, dass Leute wie der, der die Reittiere vom andern sehen wollte(seite 6,7 oder8), so 3.-7. Klässler sind, die mit einem Freund vor dem Comp. des grossen Bruders o.ä sitzen, von besagtem die Begriffe und die gröbsten der groben Grundfunktionen des Spiels beigebracht bekommen haben und dann solche Sachen machen und dann denken dass es unglaublich lustig ist und wenn sie dann /igno drin haben sich einen ablachen. So etwa wie "modernere" Telefonstreiche.

Ansonsten sind es wohl schlechtgelaunte, solche die Kritik nicht ertragen, Sturköpfe, Besserwisser oder eine Kombination aus allen oder einigen.

Meine Meinung, lasst sie euch durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## iShock (3. März 2010)

Der schwachsinnigste Ignore den ich jemals bekommen hab war im Sumpfland als ich im Kampf Ausversehen 2 mal auf das 
" Unser Gilde bla bla bla sucht noch bla bla bla" - Makro gedrückt hab(3-4 Zeilen lang) pflaumt mich einer an was der k*** spam soll
hab mich natürlich entschuldigt und gesagt das ich ausversehen besagtes Makro 2 mal gesagt hab 

und jetzt gehts los er pflaumt mich an wie arm es doch sei Makros zu nutzen um neue Member für die Gilde zu suchen
hab seinen Standpunkt natürlich nicht verstanden (war mein erster Char und meine erste eigene Gilde) und nachgefragt

hat nur weiter beleidigt und dann kam igno naja ~_~


2. igno war das nachdem ich im duell gegen einen T5 Dizi priest verloren hab er mich auf igno gesetzt hat... 


Naja laufen schon einige Idioten durch WoW....


----------



## Cydalla (3. März 2010)

Ich glaub vor Leuten die eine ...sagen wir mal....bescheidene Art der Ausdrucksweise haben ist man heutzutage nirgends sicher. Hab sogar schon bei MW2 festgestellt, daß die Leute sich im Chat zerfetzen, mit einer Rechtschreibung, die echt zum niederknien ist. Manchmal glaub ich, daß das folgendermassen abläuft:

"Einzig verbleibende Gehirnzelle registriert Flame!" -> "Gehirnzelle übermittelt Nachricht an Sprachzentrum einen Freudenlaut auszustoßen" -> GRUNZ, POOOOOOUUUUAAAAAH! -> "Gehirnzelle überträgt weiterführende Nachricht die Taste für Chat/AllgemeinChat zu drücken" -> klick (cursor blinkt erwartungsvoll) ---> "Gehirnzelle befiehlt Flameausführung" ->

PAAAAAAAAFF ! Kopf trifft Tastatur kritisch, Faceroll over Tastatur, Grobmotorik-Flachhandschlag auf Auslösentaste, Chuck Norris Handschlag trifft Tastatur kritisch, Tastatur stirbt!

Chattext: Woooaahhh! alllltaaa dwu pischa ma foll de kabwn dsu nap ghiev tshe epikxs l2p (man könnte das mit weiteren Kürzungen ausbauen. Beispiele: lol, rofl, roflmao, ard, zdf, mfg, xtc, thc, spd...) 

Oder auch ein Macro basteln um den "Feind" vollends zu verwirren wie z.B.:  Vielen Dank für Ihre Kooperation. Bitte gehen Sie weiter. 	
oder den Klassiker: Ey, alter...mein Main fisted Dich du Toy.


----------



## Carlor1337 (3. März 2010)

Mit meinem Pala hab ich n bissl Heilerzeugs in heros zusammen gesucht, und als mal was brauchbares gedroppt ist, fragte ich ob ich es für second gear einpacken darf. Ham alle Ja gesagt, ich würfel bedarf und bekomm das Item. Auf einmal leavt jemand die Gruppe ( war damals noch ohne den dungeonfinder, deswegen warn wir alle vom gleichen server ) und als ich ihn anschrieb, sagte er nur etwas wie: "Ey so kack ninjaa looter, ne ey voll kb drauf auf solche Spacken!!<.<" und danach die Meldung, dass ich nun ignoriert werden^^


----------



## Fidget_70 (3. März 2010)

Also ich erinnere mich nurnoch das ich mal gan am Anfang meiner "WoW-Karriere" auf eine Igno-Liste kam...
Das war damals so 4,5 Monate vor bc, mein Jäger war ca. lvl 42/43 und ich fand es cool ihn auf Überleben zu skillen zum leveln. 
Jetzt muss ich aber noch dazu sagen, dass ich dachte, das der Jäger ein Nahkämpfer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ihr könnt euch sicherlich vorstellen, wie das ist wenn man als Überlebensjäger mit lvl 42 neben dem Tank steht, und mit zwei Äxten auf den mob draufhaut... 
Da mir nie jemand gesagt hat, dass ein Jäger aus den hinteren Reihen kämpft, wurde ich beschimpft und gekickt ( + ignore vom Tank ). Leider sagte mir niemand warum das so war.
Aufgeklärt wurde ich leider erst mit lvl 52, ab dann ging das leveln plötzlich auch viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## J_0_T (3. März 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Solche Fälle gab es immer schon.
> 
> Es ist eh besser wenn sie dich auf Ignore haben. Dann müllst du dir deine Liste nämlich nicht zu
> 
> ...



Den AoC Global chat ma gesehen? das is auch mies... aber naja... ich ignore den meistens


----------



## Tamîkus (23. April 2010)

hmm ich stehe so mit meinem 70er warri in shatt rum ( der bleibt auf 70 ) bei uns aufm realm gibts auch 70er gilden die ab und zu die bc raids machn da sucht ein rouge für bt sag mir so kom ich ma mit t6 hab ich scho aus der inni ma so für gold und wen man etwas glück hat häte man auch ne gleve bekommen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bekam nen inv 5 sec später wurde ich gekickt der schurken lead flamte mich als nen scheiss 70er gimp und setzte mich auf ignor als ich bei den co lead fragte meinte er ich wurde gekickt weil sich der typ die gleven ninjan will ... nc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Ich wurde letztens ziemlich verarscht. Habe im Handelschannel nach einem Item gefragt, ob es jemand verkauft. Daraufhin meldet sich jemand. Ich sollte doch zu ihm kommen. Also mach ich mich auf den weg. Angekommen meint er: "Haha verarscht!" Und dann hat er mich auf Igno gepackt.

Naja, hab ihn dann bemitleidet und weitergespielt. Gibt schon echt immer mehr Idioten im Spiel.


----------



## Serephit (23. April 2010)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Bsp. von mir:
> 
> In OG:
> Er: ey gib mir ma 5g für skillen
> ...



Das wäre mir ungelogen 100 € Wert, solche Typen mal live zu sehen. Ehrlich. Aber in dem Moment, wie er am PC sitzt und die Msg sschreibt


----------



## DerHutmacher (23. April 2010)

War am leveln, bin dann per Dungeonfinder in ZF gelandet, alles kein Ding, Tank super, Heal super, Damage super.
Ich Kürschner die Tierchen, Leiter war auch Lederer, war aber meistens beim Kürschnern ziemlich lahm, also hab ich mir die geschnappt.
Plötzlich "Du sollst mir nicht alles wegledern" und kick aus der Gruppe.. war vom selben Realm, hab versucht ihn anzulabern, aber Ignore ^^


----------



## FröööM (23. April 2010)

kann mich noch erinnern...
war mal mit meinem main(80) bt.. gewann halt den umhang von illidan..
dauerte nicht lange bis mich ein 70er anschrieb 'ich kauf ihn dir ab'
ich sagte nein, ich behalte ihn, er sieht zu schick aus ^.^
igno..
schrieb mich ein altbekannter an:
3
2
1
letzte chance, gib mir den umhang
ich erwiderte nein
igno..

ich danke solchen leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie bringen mich immer wieder zu lachen *gg


----------



## Shubunki (23. April 2010)

Also ich frage mich, wieso hier immer wieder das Alter als Faktor ins Spiel gebracht wird? Ich denke, das Ganze ist eine Frage von Respekt und Umgangsformen und hat mit dem Alter nur insofern zu tun, dass viele ältere Spiele dieses in größerem Maße besitzen - oder besitzen sollten - und für die häufig die Welt nicht gleich unter geht, wenn sie mal in wow nicht ihr item bekommen oder in einer ini wipen.

War neulich mit jägertwink unterwegs in Ulduar. da der Tank nen bischen agroprobleme hatte, habe ich meinen Bären ausgepackt. Mault mich der mage, der ständig agro zog, an, ich solle wegen agro das pet wegpacken. das ging im gruppenchat etwa so ab:

Mage:.. eyyy hunter.. pack das viech weg!

ich reagierte nicht nicht, bin bei sowas immer erstmal sehr wortkark.

Mage: Eyyy hunter ...höhrst Du schwer?.. du sollst das scheiss viech wegpacken!

Ich: 1. gewöhn dir nen anderen Ton an, den Du bist weder mein Chef noch mein Vater, 2.vielleicht solltest du deine spielweise der grp anpassen und 3. ..wieso höhren?? 

Hab dann grp geleavt, weil ich mir in meiner knapp bemessenen Freizeit solche Vollpfosten nicht auch noch antun muss und den typen auf igno gesetzt.


----------



## KingNothing22 (23. April 2010)

ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht meine ignore liste ist komplett leer...

wurde zwar auch oft genervt aber wenn man das einfach nicht beachtet hörts auch schnell wieder auf ^^


----------



## Hellikut (23. April 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja insgeheim, dass es bald eine Datenbank für die Ignoreliste gibt, die man einfach runterladen und importieren kann.. muss man euch nicht manuell ignorieren und die Liste wird ständig aktualisiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn die Leute sagen: Geh doch mal an die frische Luft !, haben sie Recht, wenn man am "Ich will alle von mir fernhalten" Punkt angekommen ist - und das in einer anonymen Onlinewelt, die man betreten und verlassen kann, wann man will. Ich hasse dieses "Es gibt soviele Arschlöcher, wieso sind nicht mehr Spieler einfach so wie ich".


----------



## Treefolk (23. April 2010)

Dienstag vor ID Reset hatte mein Bärchen noch die PDK 10ner ID frei.
In der suche wird nen Tank gesucht.
Wurde eingeladen nach dem ich gewispert habe.
Ts3 wurde gepostet.

Ich:Sorry hab noch kein TS 3 muss das noch drauf machen. Moment kurz.
*switch desktop*Lade TS 3 runter und Installiere es *switch WOW*
Da les ich nur im Chat kick den Noob ohne TS 3.
Wolltem RL noch Wispern.
Spieler Ignoriert euch.


Never mind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperious (23. April 2010)

So en Typ hat mich die ganze Zeit verfolgt und meinte wir müssen ein Wettrennen von Og nach Tanaris machen. Hab zuerst immer verneint aber er ließ nicht nach. Das Ende der Geschichte ist, dass ich einfach sagte ja und eine Weile mit meinem Mount bis zum Ausgang von Og reitete, er rannte durch den anderen Ausgang. In Tanaris angekommen schreib er mich ungefähr so an.

GefistetesToy: looool altrrr du huuusoo alteeerrr. Jetzt gib mir meine Belohnung. (Befruchtung der Eizelle traf kritisch)

Ich: Ich bin aber gar nicht mitgeritten.

Darauf folgten diverse Beleidigungen, die meisten habe ich noch nie gehört wie zB. Kanalrattenkopf xD....musste einfach nur lachen. Ignore folgte von beiden Seiten.



So en Typ im Chat: Schenkt mir wer Gold
Ich: Ja klar, 500 sogar. xD
Er: Echt?
Ich: Ne.

Ignore von ihm. Aber war ja auch meine Schuld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gheto (23. April 2010)

Ich suche Leute für PdK und invite erst um danach die Aurüstung zu mustern (durch invite findet man sich nun mal schneller)
Folgendes Gespräch hat sich ereignet:

13:56 [DerAndere]: inv 
13:56 [DerAndere]: dd aba 
13:56 [Ich]: aja, hp und dps zu low - entschuldige. leaven bitte ^^ 
13:57 [DerAndere]: woher willst wissen was mein fps is? 
13:57 [Ich]: hast in notizi stehen? 
13:57 [Ich]: *notiz 
13:57 [DerAndere]: hä? 
13:57 [Ich]: Tank 31k hp // DD 2,5k dps 
13:57 [DerAndere]: lol ios scho ehwig alt man  

An der Stelle paar Infos: DerAndere ist mein Gildenmeister gewesen (war etwa seit einem Tag in der Gilde).
Etwa 2 Stunden davor hatte er in der Gilde betont, und auch in die Gildennachricht geschrieben, 
dass wir bitte unsere Skillung mit Werten in unsere Notiz eintragen
und diese immer aktuell halten sollen.

13:57 [DerAndere]: [Doppelklingenschlächter] 
13:57 [Ich]: dala mitte 
13:57 [DerAndere]: [Gesichtsschutz des donnernden Wütens] [Koltiras Schulterplatten der Eroberung] 
13:58 [DerAndere]: du weist wer ich bin ? 
13:58 [Ich]: wer denn? 
13:58 [DerAndere]: komm mir ned mit dala mitte ^^ 
13:58 [DerAndere]: ich bin dein gildenmeister  
13:58 [Ich]: und? ^^ 
13:58 [DerAndere]: ja willst ernsthaft eq chek ? 
13:58 [Ich]: wenn du zu low bist, bist du nun mal zu low ^^ 
13:58 [Ich]: ja 
13:58 [DerAndere]: aso und das hab ich dann wohl v ebay oder [Doppelklingenschlächter] 
13:59 [DerAndere]: bist echt geil alta 
13:59 [Ich]: dala mitte oder aus gruppe - einfache sache ^^ 
13:59 [DerAndere]: vagiss kein bock mehr 
DerAndere verlässt den Schlachtzug.
13:59 [Ich]: danke 
13:59 [DerAndere]: son scheiss kannst mit irgendwelkche naps abziehn nicht mit mir ^^ 
13:59 [Ich]: nur weil du gm bist, zieh ich dich nicht da durch ^^ 
14:00 [DerAndere]: junge ich raide pdk schon länger und wenn ich inv sagen dann nicht weil ich support brauche oder leechen will 
14:00 [Ich]: k - anders formuliert. wer sich zu gut ist, eq checken zu lassen, verdient es nicht mitzukommen 
14:00 [DerAndere]: verarsch jemand anders mit eq check nicht mit mir ich bin am skillen grad 
14:01 [Ich]: jaja, skill ruhig weiter. sag ja nix ^^ 
14:01 [DerAndere]: wer so sein gm so dumm anmacht und ew chek will v ihm sollte sich lieber aus gilde verpissen chek mal arsenal  
14:02 [Ich]: du bist nicht gott - nur gm. hast doch gesagt, wir sollen notizen aktuell halten - wieso machst das ned selber? 
14:02 [DerAndere]: weil ich als gm besserres zutun habe als jeden tag da rein zuschaun 
14:02 [DerAndere]: chek arsenal dann rema weiter 
14:02 [DerAndere]: ich hab unbuffed 4,4k dps  
14:02 [Ich]: arsenal? nö, dala mitte ^^ 
14:02 [Ich]: gz, bist imba ^^ 
14:02 [DerAndere]: kein lust schaumal wo ich bin 
14:03 [DerAndere]: gz als mage 4k bist auch imba 
14:03 [Ich]: hab auch keine lust - wow wechseln - boa 
14:03 [Ich]: zu viel verlangt 
14:03 [Ich]: naja, für mein eq stand is das schon gut ^^ 
14:03 [DerAndere]: ja geh mir ned am sack wie gesagt wenn mein eq ned reichen würd würd ich ned inv schreiben  
14:04 [Ich]: kann ich nicht iwssen 
14:04 [DerAndere]: ich spile 5jahre wow und muss mich ned von nem low skiller mage belerhn oder cheken lassen der nichtmal 10k schafft 
14:04 [DerAndere]: ignore mich plz 
14:04 [Ich]: willst du das echt ausdiskutieren? ich mach das gern ^^ 

DerAndere ignoriert euch nun.
Ihr habt nun keine Gilde mehr.
Gildenkick + Igno... gut, wäre das auch geklärt dachte ich,
aber die Show war noch nicht ganz aus.
Denn plötzlich schreibt er mich unerwartet doch wieder an

14:07 [DerAndere]: gilde lacht dich grad aus oh man ^^ 

Übrigens war mein Kumpel noch in der Gilde.
Er hat gemeint, dass der DerAndere nichts im Gildenchat geschrieben hat *hust*

14:07 [DerAndere]: ignore mich jez  
14:07 [DerAndere]: plz !!! 
14:07 [Ich]: dachte du hast mich schon auf igno?

*zack* nochmal "DerAndere ignoriert euch nun."


So viel dazu


----------



## Klimpergeld (23. April 2010)

Lustige sache:

Ich bin in arathi plözlich:

Er: Hey ich hab jetzt den Erfolg "Der noble"
Ich: Kennen wir uns?
Er: "Der spieler ignoriert euch"

ich bin rp spieler folgende szene:

Da is ein Hochelfen-Todesritter in silbermond. ich ganz freundlich:

Ich: Sind Hochelfen nicht die Feinde der Blutelfen?
Er: Ey Lorespieler sind doch alle noobs. Ich lass mich doch nich einschränken. Spielt eh keiner nach Lore. Welcome to ignore.

hach ja... manchmal glaub ich rp-spieler sind schlimmer als alle anderen.

Ach und: Von wegen nur kiddys sind kiddys. Neulich in Maraudon: Der tank lässt sich dauernd umbringen und schiebt es auf den heiler (der ordentlich geheilt hat). Wir geben ihm taktikempfehlungen aber er reagiert einfach nicht.... Er reagiert auf GAR nichts. Plötzlich bekomme ich einen wisper:

Er: Ich bin über 30

Dann leavt er. Super ausrede. Ich bin 15 und wurde nie aus ner grp gekickt oder habe vor ini ende geleavt. Ich find sowas mies. Zudem mache ich rp nach lore. also nicht alle Jugendliche sind unreife kiddys -.-


----------



## Blumator (23. April 2010)

hm ka... mich hat noch niemand auf ignore... is mir noch nie passiert... es gibt schon nen paar nasenbären aber kümmert mich dann ja auch net wenn die mich auf ignore haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sikes (23. April 2010)

Als ich mit WoW angefangen habe wurde ich gefragt ob ich mit meinem Warri (MS) nicht Uldaman tanken wolle. Ich hab erklärt, dass ich nur ne 2h Waffe habe und weder Schild noch 1h Waffe besitze aber dass ich das wohl auch so hinbekommen würde. Einer der anwesenden war da wohl afk und hat nicht mitbekommen dass ich mit einer 2h Waffe ausgerüstet tanken durfte und so kam es in der Halle mit den Statuen Mobs zu nen Wipe weil der Healer DC hatte. Daraufhin hat mich der "afk'ler" gekickt und ignoret mit den Worten: "lol, kacknoob mit 2h Waffe tanken und nicht mal Tank geskillt." Naja... war danach auf der Ignoreliste :>


----------



## Elnor (23. April 2010)

Bei nen Raid rnd mal dauernd irgentwie Discos gehabt nach 3-4x nacheinander war ich aus Grpund auf Ignorliste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja wayne geh eh net mehr rnd ^^


----------



## Al_xander (23. April 2010)

Ich war mal mit meinem Hordi unterwegs Schatztruhe / Kiste entdeckt kommt einer: "wtf du b0on war meine kiste welcome auf ignore."
Einmal war ich AfK weil ich was machen musste weiß nich mehr was, hat mich wer zur ner Klasse gefragt, nach ca. 5 Mins kam ich wieder wollte den zurück wsp
'Ignoriert Euch.'
dieser sagte dann über /s:
Jaja AfK gewesen ist klar, A******** nur weil einer Mal ne Frage hat sofort AfK gehen und drauf hoffen das dieser off geht und dich nicht nervt u Pussy'. Viel Spaß auf Ingo (ja er hats wirklich geschrieben xD) Kackb00000on!
Dieser hat mich dann vollgespammt bis ich diesen auf Ignore nahm der kam mit nem Twink 'Ja ja du Huso ticket!!!!1111' Ich fragte: Wegen was den ? 'Ich werd mir schon was ausdenken.' Ich antwortete: Trink weniger Kaffee und iss weniger Schokolade dann biste net so Hyperaktiv. 'Aha ja ja danke jaja jetz kriegste Ticket jaja ne' Na ja ich war dann für die nächste Woche nicht in Warcraft online ^^ Dieser Spieler wurde anschließend banned weil dieser mehrere Spieler belästigt hatte und diese dann Ticket geschrieben haben das der Scheiße rumbucksiert. Na ja die GM's entschuldigten sich bei mir das sie so einen Irren hier rumlaufen ließen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja das war so meine Geschichte über I'm-masterfull-r0xx0r-imba-ignore-bomber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Al_x


----------



## Lichqueen (23. April 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> Da is ein Hochelfen-Todesritter in silbermond. ich ganz freundlich:
> 
> Ich: Sind Hochelfen nicht die Feinde der Blutelfen?



Nein, denn Hochelfen SIND Blutelfen. Sie haben sich nachdem sie von den Nachtelfen verbannt wurden Blutelfen genannt.

BTT: Am geilsten finde ich es ja wenn ich jmd etwas fragen will, den ich noch nie vorher gesehen habe und der mich auf der Ignore-Liste hat. Sehr lustig über nen dritten zu erfahren, dass der Ignorierende den Grund selber nicht einmal kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sedonium (23. April 2010)

Ich denke mal, ignore ist immer die letzte möglichkeit mit seinem Frust

- gerechtfertigt oder nicht - umzugehen.

Ich finde das Ignore system eigentlich sehr gut, für BEIDE Seiten,

also den Ignorierten und den Ignorierer.



Manchmal wünsch ich mir sowas gäbe es fürs RL auch :-)

ZACK einfach "slash ignore" wenn man jmd nicht leiden kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tachio (23. April 2010)

Fidget_70 schrieb:


> Also ich erinnere mich nurnoch das ich mal gan am Anfang meiner "WoW-Karriere" auf eine Igno-Liste kam...
> Das war damals so 4,5 Monate vor bc, mein Jäger war ca. lvl 42/43 und ich fand es cool ihn auf Überleben zu skillen zum leveln.
> Jetzt muss ich aber noch dazu sagen, dass ich dachte, das der Jäger ein Nahkämpfer ist
> 
> ...


hast dich nie gefragt warum ein Jäger mehr Fernkampffertigkeiten hat als Nahkampf? Und warum so viele Talente mehr Fernkampf machen als Nahkampf? ^^


----------



## Apuh (23. April 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Na ja die GM's entschuldigten sich bei mir das sie so einen Irren hier rumlaufen ließen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Leider häufen sich solche "Irren" Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edanos (23. April 2010)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Sei doch froh, was besseres als auf deren Ignore Listen zu stehen kann dir eh nicht passieren.



Ganz genau! Die dann auch gleich auf Ignore setzen und somit kann man sich eventuellen Ärger in der Zukunft ersparen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (23. April 2010)

Random Ini, HDS.
Ich Tank, alle stehen am Eingang, buffen durch, ich setz Zeichen, ein DD Warri stuermt auf die Mobs zu, geht Instant down, schreibt:
"lol, shice t4nk -> igno" und geht off.


Auktionshaus.
Geforene Kugel war noch knapp 600 Gold wert. Ich setze ein halbes Dutzend fuer etwas unter Preis rein. Bekomme einen Brief mit dem Inhalt:
"Du machst die Preise kaputt. Ticket geschrieben + Igno. Schoenen Tag noch".


Gestern, Naxx 10er Weekly, Anub must die!
Wir stehen vorm Spinnen/4, buffen durch, ich hau die Katze um (das erste mal seit ich WoW spiele),
unangekuendigter kick + igno.


Noch einen kurzen Klugscheiss fuer die Vorposter:

"Schwarzer", als Person, wuerde Nigride uebersetzt werden.
Da "Weisser", als Person, keine Beleidigung ist, kann ich nicht sehen warum "Schwarzer" es also sein sollte.


----------



## WackoJacko (23. April 2010)

Als ich jemand wegen eines Ninjaloots geflamed habe^^


----------



## Fumika (23. April 2010)

Glaub hab selbst nur ein auf ig son typen hab ma ausgerufen bevor das tool kam tank lf anschluß an pdc zack instant inv zu den zeiten plus 3 /w xD oke volle gruppe ab nach pdc. Fliege rüber komme am platz an zack Kick... ? okeee erstma hm haben se sich aufgelöst und habs nicht gelesen ? ne passt alles ich /w den leader was das soll ? zurück kam ; ja mein bruder is grad ongekommen und der will tanken . Glaub mein einziger auf der ig liste einfach weils nur so unhöflich war hätte er mich einfach fragt ob ich ned leaven kann wegen bruder währe ja alles kein problem wesen aber nicht so ^^


----------



## Vranthor (23. April 2010)

Ey Shrukan, Nimm dein Bild mal lieber raus. Das ist von 'ner Pornsite (Ja, ich kenn dieses Bild) Seitwann darf man hier Pornographie bilder als Avatar rein machen. >_>


----------



## Headsick (23. April 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ach ja, etwas, das vielleicht zu dem Thema passt:
> 
> Patchnote Interface 3.3:
> 
> ...




 Jop, sehe ich ähnlich. Ich bin letztens auf ner Igno gelandet, weil ich in nem Random 10er Raid noch Leute gesucht habe.(ich war nicht RL, der war nicht in der Hauptstadt und hat mich gebeten zu suchen) Also /2 LFM xyz . Dann habe ich whisper bekommen, im Raidchannel bescheid gegeben und derjenige wurde nicht sofort invitet. Ca. 1 Minute später wurde jmd anderes eingeladen, der Raid war voll und ich hatte die Ar...karte. Hab den anderen Typen sngeschrieben:" Sorry, ist hier ein bißchen durcheinander geraten, sind leider voll" -Keine Antwort- Als ich nachfragen wollte, bzw mich nochmal entschuldigt habe--dieser SPieler ignoriert Euch... naja bißchen albern und sehr empfindlich. War wohl in seiner Ehre gekränkt, schließlcih war er aus irgendeiner größeren Gilde^^ Aber das beste war definitiv, als ich bei meiner Frau auf die Igno kam XD Ich habe mir einen neuen Char erstellt und sie angeflüstert, auf english, ihr Acc wär gehakt worden, sie müsse sich umgehend auf einer ausgedachten Seite einloggen und alle Daten neu eingeben. Da hat sie zu mir rüber gerufen: "Boa da hat mich so ein Arsch angeflüstert, so ein Volldepp, gleich al Spam gemeldet und Igno" ...tja klassischer Fall von selfowend XD Da mir einige Tage zuvor so ein Spammer untergekommen ist, und wir uns darüber unterhalten haben, dachte ich, sie riecht den Braten...naja faksch gedacht^^ Leute die ich auf die Igno packe: Leute die ständig nörgeln, die Gruppendynamik stören oder einfach nur ausfallend werden...und /2 Spammer^^ -MfG-


----------



## Aserin (23. April 2010)

Es ist bisher nicht so extrem hirnlos passiert wie hier vor mir oft beschrieben.
Dennoch hatte ich einmal einen, ich meine es war ein undead warry, irgendwie sowas, im lvl bereich von 50. Auf jeden Fall whisperte er mich auf meinem Magiertwink an ob ich nicht Lust auf ein Duell hätte. Nun ja. Ich habe dank meiner Frostskillung mehrmals gewonnen. Daraufhin whisperte er mich wüsten Beschimpfungen an, alles mit Capslog. Woraufhin ich ihm geantwortet hatte: "jaja ich hab dich auch lieb" Danach kam ein HDF und ein /igno. Nun ja. Einfach zur Befriedigung n Ticket hinterher geschickt und aus zuverlässiger quelle die Bestätigung eines 24std bans bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sonst kümmert es mich einen Dreck wenn solche Leute mich ignorieren. Ich möchte doch mit solchen Leuten nichts weiter zu tun haben.

Und zu der "kiddy" geschichte. Leider geht es da rein um den Kopf. Ich bin selber 16 und gehe noch zur Schule, raide jedoch trotzdem erfolgreich in einer 20+ Gilde mit und werde da als vollwertiges Mitglied angesehen. Und diese Spielergruppe gibt es btw auf wirklich jedem server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurlan (23. April 2010)

die einzigen Male das ich Auf Igno gekommen bin waren meines WIssens so kurz nach Weihnachten.

Und zwar bei nem DK den ich bei einer von den Grp-Quests in der Drachenöde geholfen hab, Kreug Eidbrecher wars glaub ich.

Naja, wir haben dann noch nen paar von den anderen Elite-Mobs in der Gegend gemacht und er hat mir zum 
Dank dann noch nen paar Plattensachen geschmiedet.

Soweit so gut, nen paar Tage später bin ich grad am irgendwelche Mobs verhauen, weiss nicht mehr wo genau seh ich nen 
Whisper so in etwa " so is das also, sich sachen herstellen lassen und dann nicht mal antworten wenn man dich grüsst"

ich wollte zurückschreiben das es keine absicht war weil ich grad mobs kille und da nicht unbedingt die 
ganze Zeit den Chat im Auge hab, seh aber nur noch "Spieler ignoriert euch".

Ich logge auf meinen Todesritter um und flüster ihn an, von wegen tut mit leid, ich habs echt nicht bemerkt - er meint 
" ok, hab ich wohl überreagiert, sorry - ich nehm dich von der igno.

Soweit so gut - hier muss ich ne Ecke weiter ausholen - paar Tage später steh ich in Elwynn rum 
und frag im Chat ob grad jemand Hogger machen muss, meldet sich nen Lvl 9 oder 10 Schurkin, ich 
helf ihr in Form von Heilung (als Paladin ) und die nächste Zeit immer mal wieder. 
Kurze Zeit drauf bin Ich mit dem Main der schurkin auf Quel'tahas und mach die Dailies als ich nen Whisper von dem Dk krieg
der meint seine freundin wär da auch grade und ich meine drauf, is das ne 70er jägerin die ******** heisst ?

Meint er ja genau die isses - ich im Grp Chat zur Jägerin " ob dus glaubs oder nicht, ich red grad nebenbei mit deinem Freund, denn kenn ich von Nordend her"

Bis hierhin alles in Butter bis ich glaub ne Woche später wieder aus heiterem Himmel von dem Dk angeflüstert werde

" und du wirst mich nie wieder anlabern, is das Klar "

Ich denk mir was denn nu wieder los und will ihn fragen was ich denn jetz wieder getan hab

aber " Spieler ignoriert euch "

Ich whisper die schurkin an die neben mir steht " kannst bitte mal deienen Freund fragen was ich ich jetz wieder getan hab ? "

sie meint "ka, er hat einfach nur nen schlechten tag - lass ihn einfach, der kommt schon wieder runter "

Ich denk mir ok, warten wir einfach ne weile ob er mich wieder von der Liste nimmt.

so etwa eine Woche später seh ich " **************" ist jetz online, flüster sie an " und, wie gehts dir und deinem Freund so

antwortet sie " flüster mich bitte nicht mehr an oder red sonst mit mir" sowas um den dreh rum

ich weiss, is nicht lustig aber ich hab mich schon a bissl gewundert


----------



## Brutharr (23. April 2010)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Bsp. von mir:
> 
> In OG:
> Er: ey gib mir ma 5g für skillen
> ...



Gegen solche Goldbettler hab ich nen ganz einfaches Rezept:

Sehr höflich, fast in RP, antworten und anhandeln.

1000g reinpacken

und Kaffee trinken gehen!

Die warten sich nen Wolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------

Ansonsten kann man auch nur sagen, seid froh, bei solchen auf Igno zu landen, wenigstens keine Stress mehr mit denen!


----------



## Moronic (23. April 2010)

@TE 
So Vollpfosten gibet immer. Sei doch froh das sie dich auf igno haben und mach dir nich so'n Kopp drum, denn wenn sie dich nicht auf ihrer Liste hätten, müsstest du sie auf deine packen xD


----------



## Kardian (24. April 2010)

Also ich habe bis jetzt etwa 3 Leute auf igno gesetzt und dies nie länger als eine Stunde. Und wenn ich das mache, sage ich ihnen ganz nett: "Sry du stresst mich grad n wenig ich setz dich mal so ne Stunde auf Igno dann is wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " 
Klappt ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2010)

Kindergarten entfernt.


----------



## Deadwool (24. April 2010)

Das setzen auf die Ignoreliste als Drohung bzw Bestrafung ist in meinen Augen lächerlich und wird meistens von Kindern angewandt. Und meistens sind es auch Kinder die darunter leiden von anderen Artgenossen auf diese Art und Weise ausgegrenzt zu werden. 

Die Ignoreliste ist dazu da, Spieler die einem auf den Geist gehen, sei es durch Spam oder durch Wispers, aus dem eigenen Umfeld zu entfernen. Ich hab in 4 Jahren WoW vielleicht 5 Leute auf ignore gesetzt (Goldseller Spam ausgenommen), und die meisten haben mich nur gerade im Moment genervt, so dass ich sie später wieder von der Liste genommen hab.


----------



## Piposus (24. April 2010)

Feremus schrieb:


> joa die hat hat man 5 leute .und das schlimme ist man muss die leute wegen bahnalen gründen drauf sätzen



Die meisten Bananen gehen in die Annalen ein. Sorry, der Spam musste einfach sein.

/Ontopic: Ich setze identifizierte Asoziale immer auf die F-List. Nur so kann man sich schützen und andere warnen.

/Und noch kurz für voreilige Nixwisser und deren Kumpanen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annalen


----------



## Lintflas (24. April 2010)

Da stehe ich mit meinem Priesterlein gerade gemütlich in Orgrimmar und starre gut gelaunt ein paar Löcher in die Luft, während ich auf meine Gruppe warte. 
Plötzlich kommt ohne Anfrage eine Gildeneinladung, die ich natürlich erstmal ablehne. Darauf werde ich von diesem Ninja-Inviter angewhistert:



_Er: hi suchst du gilde?_
_Ich: Nein, zur Zeit nicht. Trotzdem danke für das Angebot._
_Er: warum nich?_
_Ich:  Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich will zur Zeit keiner Gilde beitreten. Katze im Sack und so, Du verstehst? ^^_
_Er: katze? wenn du pet farmen wills können wir dir helfen_
_Ich: Das war ein Sprichwort - brauche kein Pet, aber danke. ^^_
_Er: wtf?_
_Ich: Hm?_
_Er: und was is mit raid?_
_Ich: Was soll mit Raid sein?_
_Er: lol_
_Ich: Warum lol? Ich brauche keine Gilde zum Raiden. Ich habe bereits einen Raid._
_Er: aba wir sin die besten aufm server!!_
_Ich: Das freut mich für euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
_Er: wir brauchen noch healer!!_
_Ich: Dann musst Du wohl weitersuchen, tut mir leid. Trotzdem noch viel Erfolg weiterhin._
_Er: wtf du gimp!!_
_Ich: Äh, alles klar bei dir?_
_Er: ohne raidgilde bist nen gimp!!_
_Ich: Tja, wenn du das sagst, dann muss ich wohl ein Gimp sein. Geht das vielleicht auch ein wenig freundlicher? -.-_
_Er lol, ich sag in meine gilde das du ne boon bist dan kommse bei uns auf ignor du gimp!!!!_
_Ich: Ok, viel Spaß du Spinner. Und lerne erstmal Schreiben, bevor du hier irgendwelche wildfremden Leute beleidigst. Willkommen auf MEINER Ignore-Liste!_

Mein letzter Satz kam dann nicht mehr bei ihm an, weil er mich bereits auf Ignore hatte. 

Auch wenn ich schon eine Menge hirnloser Affen in WoW erleben durfte, so saß ich danach erstmal 2 Minuten sprachlos vor meinem Rechner,
während mir die Kinnlade auf die Tastatur fiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Syracrus (24. April 2010)

Hmmm... igno?

Also ich weiß von einem, bei dem ich auf igno bin


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber das interessiert mich herzlich wenig^^

Situation:
Noch vor dem Dungeonfinder zu BC Zeiten und wr hatten grade eine Gruppe gebastelt für TDM, da fing ein DD übel an unseren Heiler zu beleidigen von wegen" Dumme ..." du bist zu bräsig zum spielen, kannst mir mal einen .... und dann auf deinen Strich verschwinden...  etc... war nicht grade freundlich zu lesen, also hab ich mich ein wenig eingemischt weil ich den Heiler gut kannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun ja, als Gruppenleiter habe ich den DD dann irgendwann gekickt, wofür mir der Rest der Gruppe dankbar war. 
Als diese Pfeife dann anfing rumzubrüllen ( in OG ) kamen nur ein paar Kommentare aus dem Handelschannel, die ihn zum schweigen brachten. 
Irgendwann bekamm ich eine schicke Nachricht per Whisper à la : du Sch... wegen dir mag mich jetzt keiner mehr, ich stampf dich in Grund und Boden, wenn du mir nochmal über den Weg läufst. Schönen Tag noch!
Als ich dann schrieb: "danke, den schönen Tag wünsch ich dir auch." leuchtete nur:
Der Spieler ignoriert euch !

Herrliche Ruhe :-D


----------



## Morby (24. April 2010)

Ich mit Twink (Mage) on meld mich an für Dayli HC Random.
Wie üblich mit einen DD ewig lange Wartezeit stehe in OG rum und warte warte warte ..... nach ca 17min Wartezeit kommt n Whisper an der wiefolgt lautete !

er : dala?
ich : ?
er : mach mir n portal nach dala 
ich : erst ma hallo sagen und dan wie wäres mit ne bitte?!
er : ja ja iss gut hallo und bitte n dala portal
Ich : du ne echt sr ich warte berreits seit 17 min in der warteschleife für ne dayli wenn ich dich jetzt inv muss ich mich wieder anmelden und wieder warten echt SR geht im mom ned
er : ey du mf leck du nap
ich : normal würd ich jetzt n ticket schreiben aber weil ich grad feierabend hab will ich mich ned nerfen wegen sowas
er : Dieser Spieler igneriert Euch!

ähm ja was soll man dazu noch sagen !


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. April 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Da stehe ich mit meinem Priesterlein gerade gemütlich in Orgrimmar und starre gut gelaunt ein paar Löcher in die Luft, während ich auf meine Gruppe warte.
> Plötzlich kommt ohne Anfrage eine Gildeneinladung, die ich natürlich erstmal ablehne. Darauf werde ich von diesem Ninja-Inviter angewhistert:
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, da gebe ich dir recht; Leute, die mich anwispern und mir etwas aufzwingen wollen, wie in deinem Fall das "Raidkiddy", sind bei mir auch schnell auf der berühmten Liste.
Der Kleine war halt extrem egomanisch und Itemgeil und wollte schnell schnell durch die 10 oder 25 Instanz rushen. Wahrscheinlich hätte er mit dir im Falle deiner Einwilligung in Dalaran den "Giercheck" gemacht ... und unter 5000 wärst du ohnehin nicht mitgekommen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (24. April 2010)

Kann mich nur daran erinnern dass ich mal zu BC-zeiten mit meinem Jäger auf Igno gesetzt worden bin.


Tiefensumpf nhc:

War das erste mal in der Instanz und wusste deshalb nicht, dass direkt am Anfang ne Mobgruppe ist. Laden hat etwas länger gedauert und laufe in der Instanz noch munter weiter mit Numlock. Gruppe gepullt - Totstellen - Die Anderen laufen aus der Instanz. Tja nachher wurde ich vom Tank geflamed, und als ich mich entschuldigte und sagte es sei ja niemand zu Schaden gekommen, kick + igno.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (24. April 2010)

Ich wurde ignoriert als ich ein Duell mal gewonnen habe.


----------



## Pseudotachylos (24. April 2010)

er: 'Tank und Lust auf Naxx-10?'
ich: 'ne, bin atm off geskillt'
ich: 'aber könnt umskillen' (merke: Dualspecc war noch nicht eingeführt)
er ignoriert Euch. 

Was hab ich da nur falsch gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerom (24. April 2010)

Heute Nacht Tristessa mache grade Meister der Lehren und hatte noch ca. 700 Ruf offen für Ehrfürchtig. Ein paar Quest in der Todesschneise sehe Priester, Magier höre auf Mobs zu klatschen weil ich die nicht beim lvl`n behindern will gab Buff Außer beim Priester der hatte nichts was ich ihm geben könnte da ich selbst Priester bin.
Ein paar Meter weiter ein Tauren Krieger sah ihm zu wie er den Mob erledigte gab ihm heal und buffte ihn.
Er: Danke
Ich: np

Ein paar Minuten später flüstert mich der Taure an ob ich ihm helfen kann die zwei Elite Klopse zu legen ich soll ihn Heilen.
Ich: klar helfe gerne zumal ich die zwei eh noch machen musste.

Er drosch auf die ein ich heilte ihn.
Beim zweiten genauso, nachdem er gelootet hat nahm ich mein loot und buffte ihn nochmal durch.

Er: Danke
Xy verlässt die Gruppe

ich anflüstern: np wenn was ist ruhig fragen.

Meldung: Spieler ignoriert euch.

Ich lachte mich halb tot und dachte Menschen gibts die sind nur Arm. Arm an Geist und Charakter aber was solls wieder einer der mich nie wieder nervt und wieder was gelernt:
Macht euren scheiß allein ich helfe niemanden mehr ausser Gilde oder RL Freunde.


----------



## Tyraila (24. April 2010)

Mich hat mal jemand Ignoriert weil ich ihm gesagt hatte das ein Hexenmeister nicht im Nahkampf ist.
(war noch zu BC zeiten mit meiner Druidin)

ich : Hallo , ich wollte dir nur mitteilen das ein Hexenmeister castet.
er: verpiss dich du angeber noob! nur weil du 70 bist!

dann kam auch der igno




oO... da will man helfen und dann sowas naja

hab ihm zugeschaut ^^ und so far .. er ist stolze 5 mal gestorben


----------



## Vingo_Lordaeron (24. April 2010)

Xerom schrieb:


> Ich lachte mich halb tot und dachte Menschen gibts die sind nur Arm. Arm an Geist und Charakter aber was solls wieder einer der mich nie wieder nervt und wieder was gelernt:
> Macht euren scheiß allein ich helfe niemanden mehr ausser Gilde oder RL Freunde.



Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass er Dich aus Versehen auf die Ignoliste gesetzt hat. Auch das kann mal passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu
Vingo


----------



## Pristus (24. April 2010)

Man kann auch ganze Gilden auf igno setzten. Man hab ich mich gefreut als ich Guild Ignore (addon) entdeckt habe ;-)


----------



## Tamîkus (24. April 2010)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> LOl ihr seit anscheinend unterbelichtet. Wieso bitte ignoriert man einen wegen der katze, passiert eh nix besonderes!
> 
> Ich habe keinen auf Ignore aber, von einem weiss ich das er mich auf Igno hat. Er mit seinem Koleggen adds killen daneben erz hab sie geholt, sie könnten ja auch einen auf adds setzen und der andere nimmt erz. Bewschwere mich ja auch nicht ob einer vor mir erz klaut



die katze war ne art symbol oder ein aberglaube bei den naxx raider das wen man die katze am leben läst keal net so schwer ist und bessere loot chance auf etwas hat hab zu pre bc nie clasic naxx von innen gesehen geschweige den das gold oder ruf für gehabt um reinzukommen aber hab das unter meine gilde gebracht als wir anfang wotlk naxx 25 raideten wir stehen vor keal und der ging auch im first try down also firstkill in unserer gilde und die katze lebte noch ist da wirklich was an der story mit der katze dran oder ist es nur ein märchen das kan nicht mal galileo mystery bentworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellsing67 (24. April 2010)

Also so ne tollen Erlebnisse hatte ich auch schon ab und an . 

1.

Raid: jmd lust auf ak 10 noch (waren gerade 25er durch)
ich: ja hier dd 
er: ne du machst zu wenig dps 
ich: nagut 
= Er ignoriert euch. 


.... HÄ? ^^ also leute gibs 

oder auch sowas wie 

Er:Hi kannste mir mal bei ner quest in sturmgipfel helfen ?
Ich: Na ja bin noch kurz beruf skilllen könnte aba in 5min kommen wäre das oK ? (wohlbemerkt bin ich leider selten soooo nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Er:Fikk dich!.
Er ignoriert euch. 
.....


Tsja wozu soll man auch hilfe anbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aba am coolsten is es wirklich wenn du jem inni ziehst und danach nen igno fängst ... also da wären mir ja liebend gerne zwei drei worte ausm Mundwerk gerutscht. 

Abba egal ^^ die leute haben bald niemanden mehr der sie zieht .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pristus (24. April 2010)

hellsing67 schrieb:


> Also so ne tollen Erlebnisse hatte ich auch schon ab und an .
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



hehe, hat der echt f..di.. gesagt ? Wenn ja dann Ticket und es gibt ne Zwangspause.


----------



## sykee (24. April 2010)

vor ca. 10 mins...

_Er:_ Ey gibb ma 100 gold!
_Ich:_ warum? Oo
_Er:_ egal gib einfach!!!
_Ich:_ ähm nein?!
_Er:_ du bist son kakk noob ne hilfst noch net ma spielern nur weil du auf 76 bist du boon f... d... man
_Ich:_ ah ja...
Spieler Ignoriert Euch


ich fands relativ witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (24. April 2010)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Sei doch froh, was besseres als auf deren Ignore Listen zu stehen kann dir eh nicht passieren.



This.

Idioten gibt es überall. Schau dir mal das hier an:

http://www.geo-institut.de/eng/Bilder/3D-Karten%20NEU-10-2007/Weltkarte/Weltkarte.jpg

Da gibt es überall Idioten :-)


----------



## thezwelch (24. April 2010)

Weiß nimmer wie es genau war, war jedenfalls zu classiczeiten in der Unteren Blackrockspitze (die Seite mit dem Spinnen und dem Worgpet).

War mit ein paar freunden und 2 randoms unterwegs, darunter ein für damalige zeiten bekannter druide dessen name ich nicht erwähne. der eine random war plündermeister und musste gehen. ich hab dann den pm bekommen und wir sind zu 4t weiter. Bei der Spinne droppten dann auch promt die druiden t0 schultern. Ich poste sie in den chat, zähle von 5 auf 0 runter, ne freundin würfelt. sie bekommts. wir wollten grad weitermachen und auf ein paar spinneneier einschlagen, da meldete sich der andere druide zu wort "sag mal, wird der loot auch irgendwann mal verteilt? was ist denn überhaupt drinnen?"
ich habs ihm nochmal gepostet und ihm gesagt dass meine befreundete druidin die schultern bekommen hat. für meine freunde und mich wars thema geklärt und wir haben wieder weitergemacht, bis er sich erneut zu wort gemeldet hat. da hab ich ihn angeflüstert und - ihr könnts euch denken - Spieler Ignoriert euch.
das ging dann noch einen weiteren boss so, bis er gegangen ist. meine freunde haben sich schlappgelacht, weil ich ihm immer schön brav geantwortet hab aber er nicht drauf eingegangen ist. damals hatte ich aber auch den ruf jedem ziemlich rabiat (aber dennoch nicht unfreundlich) meine meinung zu geigen. wahrscheinlich hat er sie bei nem zusammentreffen davor nicht vertragen.
ich hab ihn allerdings zu wotlk wiedergetroffen und er hat sich ziemlich gut gemacht. ist raidleiter geworden und sogar erfolgreich. ^^


----------



## Zhiala (25. April 2010)

Mein 2. Char landete an einem einzigen Tag bei sage und schreibe 28 Leuten auf Ignore! Warum? Weil ich mich geweigert hab umzuskillen. Fast ein Jahr war ich zu der Zeit in der Gilde, seit Gründung und habe vom ersten Tag an gesagt das ich nicht heilen möchte mit der Schamanin. Der liebe Junge der bis dato Heiler war beschloss nun aber lieber Eule zu werden und meinte das ich dann gefälligst umzuskillen habe. Equip könne ich mir ja kaufen (war Verstärker). Ich hab mich geweigert und er hat sich beim Chef beschwert, das Ende vom Lied war das ich gekickt wurde, mein Mann degradiert soweit es ging (war vorher einer der 4 Chefs) und in der Gilde allen erzählt wurde ich sei ein Ninja und würde Mats klauen! 
Nachdem ich dann über 4 Monate lang immerwieder von völlig Fremden angemeckert wurde was für ein Arsch ich sei hab ich den Char gelöscht und ne eigene Gilde gegründet in die nur Leute reinkommen die ich persönlich kenne.

Mein Tank wird auch von ein paar Leuten ignoriert die meinten ich dürfe nicht auf Zeugs würfeln das sie auch gebrauchen konnten aber das ist mir herzlich egal, DD's gibts ja nun wirklich genug. In Gegenzug ignoriere ich auch ein paar Spacken die meinen pullen zu müssen und sich dann wundern das sie die Aggro behalten dürfen^^


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (25. April 2010)

er: du bist krieger, also bergbau. gib mir nen titanstahlbarren.
ich: hast schon recht, aber warum? gegen was?
er: sofort!
ich: 1. gehts netter. 2. was soll das?
er: f... dich du sch... penner. denkste ich hab den ganzen tag zeit?

es folgten igno von mir und dem anderen.

btw: ich glaube der typ hat den server gewechselt, weil er immer so ein grosses maul hat und ein ninjalooter ist. (falls pm eingestellt ist, ist er meist der pm-.-)


----------



## Tamîkus (25. April 2010)

Cuauhtemoc schrieb:


> er: du bist krieger, also bergbau. gib mir nen titanstahlbarren.
> ich: hast schon recht, aber warum? gegen was?
> er: sofort!
> ich: 1. gehts netter. 2. was soll das?
> ...



was ich net alles geben würde solche leute in rl zu sehen vor ihrem pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allexiella (25. April 2010)

Und in diesem Thread sehen wir die Gründe, warum ich mit WOW aufgehört habe.

Es kann einem das schönste Spiel versauen, wenn 90% der Community sich so benehmen, wie die Beispiele oben.


----------



## Totebone (25. April 2010)

also ich spiel seit 2 1/2 Jahren wow und hab noch NIE jemanden auf der igno gehabt, ich finds einfach zu kindisch jemanden zu ignorieren, aber ich bin schon auf vielen ignos... naja meistens weil den leuten meine meinung nicht gepasst hat, ich hab halt 6 80er und versuch vielen leuten tipps zu geben, aber meistens denken sie, es wäre ein persönlicher angriff.


----------



## Xerom (25. April 2010)

@Vingo Lordearon

ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen aus Versehn, da ist mir noch niemand auf ignor gekommen ich habe in 4 Jahren nur ein einziger auf ignor bekommen da bin ich als kleiner 69er DK zu Implsiv in eine Höhle rein hab den Spieler nicht gesehn und ihm die Mobs geklaut er nannte mich spacken, Arschloch Vollidiot usw usw ich Entschuldigte mich und bot ihm an nach respawn ihm zu helfen wollte ihm als Entschädigung g geben in höhe der Questbelohnung ( nein ich bin nicht naiv es tat mir leid ) er beleidigte mich immer noch darauf hin habe ich ihm geschrieben welcome to ignore ticket ist raus.

Aber um jemand auf ignor zu bekommen gibt es kein Versehen da muss man bischen was machen dafür.


----------



## Menakar (25. April 2010)

ich hatte grad erst gestern wieder ein sehr lustiges erlebnis...

hatte vor kurzem mit meinem ally dk gezockt (spiele eigentlich nur horde^^) und wollte den scholo erfolg...leider kein schlüssel und zu faul die q zu machen *hust*

da fragte ich einen 80er pala der grad in der nähe war ob er den schlüssel hätte und so nett wäre mir aufzumachen.

er fragte direkt : hm spielst du auch horde?
Ich : öhm ja wieso?
er: rofl k*ck drecks horde, euch abschaum helfe ich nicht,
 **spieler ignoriert euch**

was der wohl für probs hatte ^^


----------



## bilibishere (25. April 2010)

ich hänge ja gern, wenn ich daweil nix zu tun habe, auf grp warte oder so, gern in Goldhain ab, sind auch viele InGame Freunde dort, die hin und wieder mal Duelle machen.

Bin mit meinem Hexer dort, 2-3 Duelle gemacht, und gab dann bekannt, ich müsse mal kurz afk wegen freundin, kaum geh ich weg vom Pc, hör ich noch das Duell Geräusch, da ich eh noch nicht vom Zimmer draussen war, lehnte ich ab, er begann wieder mit anfrage, abgelehnt, die ging 2min oder so..

Ich: sry, aber ich kann grad nicht
Er: lolololo ey, was bist du für ein hu****sohn, geh deinen hexer löschen, missgebil**** Ar***loch
Ich: man was is dein problem, kannst ja mal paar Minuten warten -.-
Er: geh tetris spielen du bauer
Ich: (war daweil kurz freundin, danach Ticket raus) So Ticket is draussen
Er: blablabla ignoriert Euch.

ich weiß ja nicht was für Probleme manche Leute haben, als ob man ja nur 24/7 vorm PC sitzen kann und Duelle machen können...


----------



## Wowler12345 (25. April 2010)

Ich hatte auch mal ein schönes Erlebnis.

Ich hatte einen Schurken gefragt ob er mir ein Schloss knacken kann.

Ich: Hallo, kannst du mir bitte mal das Schloss knacken, kriegst auch Tg

Er: LOL Zomfg, denkst du ich rede mit solchen NOOBS wie dir, die nur 5,4 k Gs haben?! LOL ey, noch net mal Arthas down was?

Ich : Ähm, lol?

Er: Ja du verstehst mich schon, wie viel Dps machste bestimmt nur 2k was? Also fi*** dich du kleiner *****sohn!

Ich: Jojo Ticket ftw!

Er: Spieler ignoriert euch


----------



## Tamîkus (25. April 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal ein schönes Erlebnis.
> 
> Ich hatte einen Schurken gefragt ob er mir ein Schloss knacken kann.
> 
> ...



gear scroe ich lach mich weg wer braucht die scheisse überhaupt


----------



## Pomela (25. April 2010)

Sethia schrieb:


> Nuja, es gibt halt Leute, die kann man vom ersten Augenblick an nicht ab... und um späteren Ärger zu vermeiden kommen die sofort auf die Igno-Liste. Ob denen das nun im Herzen weh tut, ist mir schlicht und einfach gesagt - völlig Wurscht.
> 
> Sind bei mir allerdings nur eine Handvoll Leute... komme in der Regel mit allen gut klar. \o/
> 
> ...



Das ist mir aber auch schon passiert. Ich lass mir irgendwas craften und wollte den Spieler in die fl nehmen. Ich benutze WIM und da sind die Knöpfe untereinander, hab den falschen erwischt lol


----------



## Talidana (25. April 2010)

> Wir sind in Turm Hero,
> Als Tank ein Krieger und ein DK als DD.
> Bei Skadi droppt der Tank Gürtel, der DK bekommts, Krieger fängt an zu flamen....
> Beim Endboss droppt das Schwert, der DK bekommts... den Rest könnt ihr euch denken, meine Ignore Liste war danach um 2 Einträge reicher.



Da hatte allerdings der Krieger recht. Wenn man als DD dabei ist dem Tank Sachen wegzuwürfeln ist daneben und der Tank hat das Recht sich da zu beschweren. Das ist einer der wenigen Punkte wo ich auch mal wen in die Ingno-Liste stecke, selbst wenn ich nicht der leidtragende bin.
Generell muß sich jemand schon arg daneben benehmen das ich Ihn auf Igno setze.

Bei den ganzen Beispielen hier hält das Ignorieren des Anderen meiner Meinung die eigene Igno-Liste klein. Das sind den Erzählungen nach alles Vollspaten mit denen man eh nix zu tun haben will.

Also kein Kopf machen und einfach nicht beachten.


----------



## Dominau (25. April 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> gear scroe ich lach mich weg wer braucht die scheisse überhaupt



wer benutzt heute noch GS?..

ePeen rulez !


----------



## CKASS (25. April 2010)

Seit froh dass euch die Leute auf igno gesetzt habt, ihr wollt eh nie wieder was mit denen zu tun haben, sei es in einem Raid oder sonst wo


----------



## Magickevin (25. April 2010)

ICC 25er Raid Stamm mit ein paar Randoms und ich als Tank

Den ganzen Abend hört man eine Heulsuse der rumjammert über Gott und die Welt den Raid die Spieler die DPS den GS und hast du nicht gesehn (Selber nur 4k gefahren aber egal)
Aber eine Sache bringt mich so richtig auf die Palme...wenn ich mich während eines Bosskampfes konzentrieren muss und mir jemand dazwischen labert:

Also Story beginnt bei Fauldarm.
Erster Try war solala Movement haberte aber sonst ging es so weit allerdings WIPE...Er am quasseln vor im und nach dem fight
Zweiter Try war schlechter als der erste aber man hat ja höhen und tiefen WIPE...Er am quasseln vor im und nach dem fight
Dritter Try wir kommen in kurz vor die dritte Phase allerdings haben heiler grad geschlafen Tanks tot WIPE...Er am quasseln vor im und nach dem fight
Vierter Try mir platzt von seinem gequassel der kragen aber egal wieder richtig gut aber gegen Ende der dritten Phase WIPE...Er am quasseln vor im und nach dem fight
Fünfter Try jetzt ist meine Zeit gekommen der Raidleiter sagt nichts das er die Fresse halten soll MEINE STUNDE HAT GESCHLAGEN! Dann verreckt er jammert den Heiler rum und ich im Ts das kleinste Wort mit der größten Wirkung: "Man Fresse jetzt" (dabei anmerken lassen das ich von seinem Gelaber seit Stunden die Nase voll hatte)...Stille.....WIPE....

Er ist daraufhin im Raid komplett ausgerastet und ich als Hamburger nach strich und faden zusammengefaltet und im Chat sämtliche zustimmung erhalten und MACH WEITER Texte flogen nur so durch WoW...

Und ich kam daraufhin auf eine Ignore aber auf 24 Friendlists 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (25. April 2010)

*Marsch der Riesen*
"Weiser Edan im Lager der Winterhufe möchte, dass Ihr mit hilfe der Hacke zum Runensuchen die Leichen von 4 runenbeschriebenen Steinriesen bearbeitet."


[attachment=10298:ticket.jpg]

nebenbei, ich kannte den Spieler nicht, war vorher nie mit ihm zusammengetroffen und hab ihn beim Erschlagen der Mobs auch nicht im Questgebiet gesehen.
Als Ausgleich hatte ich danach einen netten Chat mit einem freundlichen GM...

Mit untoten Grüßen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterMarvin (25. April 2010)

Also ich verhindere das indem ich fast nur mit reallife freunden raide usw ....von da her pssiert uns sowas nicht ...in meiner gilde sind 11 leute drin die sich aus dem reallife kennen und oft zusammen sitzten .....macht mehr spaß so ...wenn mal mounts dropen freut sicvh der andere für einen usw .....also ist echt entspannend ...und 25er machen wir mit ner partnergilde von uns ...also alles vollig harmonisch ...also es geht auch anders .....wollte ich nur mal sagen ...


----------



## Wobbegong (25. April 2010)

Hmm also das Beste Beispiel was mir dazu einfällt:

PdK25 Gruppe aufgemacht, reingegangen.

Hatten einen Heildruiden dabei der immer meinte ich kann auf alles need rollen und rollte wirklich auf jedes!, sogar Plattenitems mit.
Dann Champions down ich post das Tanktrinket, was passiert: er rollt drauf. Ich gabs natürlich einem der Tanks, welcher, nach seiner Aussage
dann von ihm angewhispert wurde:" pls ich brauch das ganz dringend."
Als er es nicht bekommen hatte fing er an /würfeln zu spammen so das man sein eigenes Wort nicht mehr lesen konnte, und nach einem kurzen Blick
ins Recount, wo er sechster war bei fünf heilern, hatte ich kein Bock mehr und kickte ihn.
Er Darauf hin: Wi**er, Hu****sohn, Mutterfi*** usw.
Ich wollt ihn anschreiben und ihn drauf aufmerksam machn das er wenn er so ein verhalten an den Tag legt bald mit WoW aufhören kann.
Und zack:Spieler XY ignoriert euch.

Während des nächsten Bossfights bekam ich aus der Gilde die Info das er mich ganz groß im /2 Zugeflamed hatte.
Hab ihn seitdem nie wieder gesehen.


----------



## Lintflas (25. April 2010)

Also ich würde es für eine großartige Idee halten, wenn mal jemand ein Art "Anstands-Addon" programmieren würde. 

Jeder der auf ein anständiges und soziales Miteinander besteht, würde damit dann eine pauschale Vereinbarung akzeptieren, 
sich seinen Mitspielern gegenüber freundlich und hilfsbereit zu zeigen und nach Möglichkeit niemanden zu beleidigen.
Jeder der dieses Addon dann benutzt, könnte andere Mitspieler die es auch benutzen automatisch erkennen.
So würden die anständigen Mitspieler besser zueinander finden, ähnlich wie es bei Rollenspielern mit ihrem RSP-Flag der Fall ist.

Das wäre mal was! :-)


MfG


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (25. April 2010)

Gestern wieder mal meine alte Tankpaladina ausgepackt um mal wieder Ony etc. zu gehen. Kaum werde ich in eine Gruppe eingeladen, entbrennt, nach dem ein DD kreiger eingeladen wurde, zwischem einen der Heiler und dem RL eine wilde Disskusion obs mit 2 Heilern machbar wäe oder nicht (er soll wohl vorher gesagt haben, dass das möglich wäre, hat aber wohl seine Meinung geändert. Nachdem der Krieger von selber wieder raus ist und sich ein Magier bereit erklärte auf seinen Druiden umzulogen, ging es dann auch schnell los. Unser Heiler scheinbar nicht auf den Mund gefallen, bemerkte das der Freund eines Freundes seiner Schwester oder whatauchever dabeiwar und begann nun eine aufregende Disskusion im /ra (Wie weit seit ihr denn bei Arthas im 25?etc.). Dem Raidleader ging das offensichtlich ziemlich au die Nerven und so entgegenete dieser, zugegeben ziemlich pampig, der eine solle jetzt mal ruhig sein, es wird hier erstmal Ony gemacht. Es entbrannte ein ein WOrtwechsel zwischen beide alla "Halt doch selber die Fresse" etc.. Nach ungefähr einer Minute verließ der Heiler die Gruppe, hinterließ noch ein /y "n00bs" und pullte Ony, warf Gottesschild an und benutze seinen Ruhestein. Es kamen so um die 3 Wächter + die Alte Dame auf uns zu, da wir noch im Gang standen und Wipe sowie 9 Ignorelisten waren um einen Eintrag reicher....Achja sein TS Nick war ...... the GOD, das sagt ja schon ales....


----------



## Simi1994 (25. April 2010)

Allexiella schrieb:


> Und in diesem Thread sehen wir die Gründe, warum ich mit WOW aufgehört habe.
> 
> Es kann einem das schönste Spiel versauen, wenn 90% der Community sich so benehmen, wie die Beispiele oben.



wenn hier so vieleicht 200 Leute, die auf etwa 50 Servern, die etwa mit 1000 aktiven Charakteren bevölkert sind, verteilt sind und ein komisches Erlebniss posten, EIN oder vieleicht ZWEI, DREI und das dann die A****löcher in ihren Geschichten 90% der Community wären, dann wäre WoW irgendwo ganz tief unten mit den Spielerzahlen im Dschungel der MMORPG's...


----------



## lordxanatos (25. April 2010)

Simi1994 schrieb:


> wenn hier so vieleicht 200 Leute, die auf etwa 50 Servern, die etwa mit 1000 aktiven Charakteren bevölkert sind, verteilt sind und ein komisches Erlebniss posten, EIN oder vieleicht ZWEI, DREI und das dann die A****löcher in ihren Geschichten 90% der Community wären, dann wäre WoW irgendwo ganz tief unten mit den Spielerzahlen im Dschungel der MMORPG's...



1k aktive chars? du hast vorstellungen...


----------



## Vingo_Lordaeron (25. April 2010)

Xerom schrieb:


> Aber um jemand auf ignor zu bekommen gibt es kein Versehen da muss man bischen was machen dafür.



Ich kann es im Mom nicht "live" nachvollziehen, weil ich mich im Mom nicht einloggen kann. Aber wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, dann erhalte ich über einen Rechtsklick auf einen Namen im Chat ein Menü in dem die Optionen "Spieler ignorieren" und "Spieler als Freund Hinzufügen" direkt untereinander stehen. Und da ist man dann u.U. doch mal schnell verrutscht.

Oder ... Pomela hat noch auf eine andere Möglichkeit gepostet, weshalb es aus Versehen passieren kann.

Aber natürlich will ich nicht komplett ausschließen, dass es auch ein bewußtes "Igno-Setzen" gewesen sein kann. Ich denke halt nur, dass das unwahrscheinlich ist.

cu
Vingo


----------



## Wiikend (25. April 2010)

Also muss euch noch was erzählen ist eig ganz lustig und ist mir heute passiert ;D

Stehe mit meinem magier in sw rum...wie so oft sagt jemand per /w Hy! ich antworte natürlich sofort NEIN kein portal er dann nein ich will was anderes ;D NEIN auch kein wasser brot! er:ich hasse dich >.<...Dann gehts weiter wieder das selbe heyho! NEIN kein portal! warum nicht?? Darum

Langsam nervt es und ich mache /dnd NEIN kein portal,wasser,Brot.
mich schreibt jemand an..dann als bei ihm dnd erscheint..ohmann warum nicht.....was soll das.....hör auf immer das selbe zu sagen...OMG IDIOT IGNO xD

Dazu kann ich nur sagen SELFOWN ;D


----------



## Bummrar (25. April 2010)

Im Handelschannel suchte jmd einen juwe, also hab ich meinen skill gepostet. darauf hin wisperte mich dieser an ob ich gem xy könnte was ich bestätigt hab.. als dann nach 2 min immernoch keine antwort kam und ich nachfragen wollte hieß es dann "dieser spieler ignoriert euch"^^ fand ich superst


----------



## snow117 (25. April 2010)

Also sowas krasses hat ich noch nie

hatte bis jetz sowieso kaum welche auf ignore hab vor 5 jahren mit wow begonnen als alli da hab ich 2 jahre gespielt und hatte meine ignore liste fast voll jetzt spiele ich seit 3 jahren horde und hatte noch nicht einen auf ignore weil mir sowas auf hordeseite einfach nicht (noch nicht) passiert ist


----------



## Failadin (25. April 2010)

Das sind dann die Leute die zu feige sind um dir zu sagen dass sie schon wen anders haben.


----------



## Obsurd (25. April 2010)

lol das sind ja viele lustige hinweise.

Letztes in einer hero ini, ein pala tank, frisch 80 so mit dem equip, hat getankt, ich habe immer wieder aggro gezogen, auch nachdem ich den dmg reduziert habe.
Dann habe ich mir mal den Tank angesehen, 1 er war als Healburg pala geskillt(auf lvl 80 lol) , dann Zorn der Gerechtigkeit nicht an und Manasiegel(was ich ja noch verstehen kann wegen Mana).
Daraufhin habe ich ihn darauf aufmerksam gemacht er soll Zorn der Gerechtigkeit an machen und Siegel der Vergeltung, danach er : lol du noob hast ja keine ahung welcome auf ingo.


ähm ja ftw!


----------



## wowoo (26. April 2010)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Sei doch froh, was besseres als auf deren Ignore Listen zu stehen kann dir eh nicht passieren.



Genau das gleiche wollt ich auch schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hatte noch NIE irgendwen auf ignore (ausser Goldverkäufer) und mir is es völlig egal ob mich wer auf seiner Liste hat und würde wegen sowas nie auf Buffed gehn und hier nen Thread machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ich mich fragen würd obs die paar Noobs die dich jetzt auf ignore haben wirklich wert sind nen Thread zu erstelln...


----------



## Prothe (26. April 2010)

ich kam mal auf ignore bei 2 leuten, als ich zum ersten mal eine instanz mit dem dudu getankt hab^^
... sie hatten recht, ich hätte vorher zumindest die buttons rausziehen können


----------



## PHazonphi (26. April 2010)

Ich hatte mal ein witziges ignore-Erlebnis, is schon länger her^^

Ich war grade am leveln in Nagrand mit meinem Bäumchen-Dudu (Lortom) und war halt nebenbei in der Gruppensuche eingetragen. (Damals gab es noch keine rnd Dungeons).
Flüstert mich einer an: "Lust auf Managruft? Wären dann voll" Ich: "Ja, lad mich ein"
*invite*
Bin nun in der Gruppe und sehe aber nur 3 andere...
Ich flüster ihn an "Aber ihr seid doch gar nicht voll..." - er: "ja der is grade geleaved und jetzt pass mal auf deinen ton auf"
*kick*
Er: "wir sehen uns dann auf 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Ich "0o" - XY ignoriert euch.

Daraufhin hab ich auf meinen Mage geloggt und ihn angeflüstert "<- Lortom: Ich seh dich, und nun? =P" /ignore XY


Aber ich hab normalerweise keine Leute auf igno... außer Goldspammer.
Und wenn ich doch mal wen drauf hab wunder ich mich immer warum und lösch alle von der Liste^^


----------



## LordSubwoof (26. April 2010)

hatte vor kurzem auch mal einl ustiges erlebnis.


Im /2 wurde bei uns ein Tank für AK10 gesucht. Da ich AK10 nur Klassenrun gehe (also nur wenn ich einzigster Druide bin), schreib ich den Spieler an und fragte so ob noch ein anderer Druide drin sei denn ich geh nur AK10 Klasserrun. Er antwortet mir "Ja ham nen Baum noch dabei". Da meinte ich ganz freundlich "Ok sry dann geh ich ned mit"

Bekam ich doch als Antwort "Ja so Lootgeile Idioten wie dich brauchen wir auch nicht" Bämm igno... löl

Naja wirklich, ist es so schlimm wenn man AK10 (wo´s eben gut geht) auf nen Klassenrun zu bestehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw. bin ich ja keinem gegenüber verpflichtet zu tanken. Ich tanke wenn ich will und wenn ned dann halt ned. Aber dafür auf ner Igno landen?


----------



## Stevster (26. April 2010)

LordSubwoof schrieb:


> hatte vor kurzem auch mal einl ustiges erlebnis.
> 
> 
> Im /2 wurde bei uns ein Tank für AK10 gesucht. Da ich AK10 nur Klassenrun gehe (also nur wenn ich einzigster Druide bin), schreib ich den Spieler an und fragte so ob noch ein anderer Druide drin sei denn ich geh nur AK10 Klasserrun. Er antwortet mir "Ja ham nen Baum noch dabei". Da meinte ich ganz freundlich "Ok sry dann geh ich ned mit"
> ...



Das sind dann auch solche Leute die nen AK25 Raid aufbauen in dem der Raidlead "REIN ZUFÄLLIG" der einzige Vertreter seiner Klasse ist...
EDIT: Damit meine ich natürlich nicht den Druiden über mir, sondern derjenige der den 10er Raid gemacht hat^^


----------



## Duselette (26. April 2010)

LordSubwoof schrieb:


> hatte vor kurzem auch mal einl ustiges erlebnis.
> 
> 
> Im /2 wurde bei uns ein Tank für AK10 gesucht. Da ich AK10 nur Klassenrun gehe (also nur wenn ich einzigster Druide bin), schreib ich den Spieler an und fragte so ob noch ein anderer Druide drin sei denn ich geh nur AK10 Klasserrun. Er antwortet mir "Ja ham nen Baum noch dabei". Da meinte ich ganz freundlich "Ok sry dann geh ich ned mit"
> ...



mich stört das schon lange nicht mehr bei AK... egal ob 10/25, ein DK oder 5, ein Krieger oder 10... ich hol mir lieber das equip mit marken, denn da hab ich es erarbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: so ein Erlebnis hatte ich mal bei Ony25, ich war als Tank drinne, und es droppte Qel'Serrar in der 245er Version. Ich hatte mich tierisch gefreut, weil ich wirklich auf dieses Schwert scharf war ... Es wird gewürfelt und ein anderer DD-Krieger würfelt mehr als ich. Na gut, dachte ich mir, Pech bei Random-Raids halt. Aber: der PM meinte daraufhin: Tankitems bekommen die Tanks und steckte es mir zu. Ich mich gefreut wie Bolle und artig bedankt, als mich schon der andere Krieger vollflamet: ich hätte ja so gutes Tankequip schon, das Schwert wäre nur eine kleine Verbesserung etc. Meine Antwort darauf war: zum einen war ich hier als tank unterwegs und habe nicht auf DD-Sachen gewürfelt (es war auch der DD-helm für Krieger drinne, den er aber auch nicht bekommen hatte, sondern der 3. Krieger im Raid) und zum anderen hatten wir einen PM der das ganze nach eigenem Gusto entscheiden konnte.

Das ganze ging über 10 mins, in dem er mich zuflüsterte und mich dann auch irgendwann mal als lootgeil bezeichnete. Da wurde es mir zu dumm und ich wies ihn bitte darauf hin, persönliche Beleidigungen zu unterlassen, sonst würde ich das ganze melden. Es folgte noch ein paar freche Sätze, in denen auch das ein oder andere Huso und Konsorten fiel. Als ich ihm dann schreiben wollte: sorry, jetzt reichts, ticket wird geschrieben, bekam ich nur ein Spieler ignoriert euch.

Das Ticket ging trotzdem raus...


----------



## Resch (26. April 2010)

Da sind schon ein paar unterhaltsame Beiträge dabei *gg*

Will noch ein paar mehr lesen pls :-D


----------



## Magister1987 (26. April 2010)

auf igno zu stehen ist nicht das schlimmste es wird erst nervig wenn sich gm´s bei dir melden


----------



## Mirano (26. April 2010)

da hatte ich auch mal so ein erlebnis... ich hab ne ak25 gruppe aufgestellt und naja haben noch paar leute gesucht, hatten aber schon 4 schamis im raid (mich mit eingeschlossen) schreib ich halt mit /2:

LFM ak25 alles auser schamis und pala (hatten wir auch schon 3-4 im raid)

naja flüstert mich einer an: "lootgeiles kiddy" (übrignes auch ein schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) naja ich wollte ihn aufklären... dieser spieler ignoriert euch jetzt


----------



## Rabenu (26. April 2010)

Es sind immer die Leute die denken sie können alles machen was sie wollen und den grossen Macker markieren, mir ist egal ob einer mich auf igno stetzt oder ich denn jenigen am Ende fragt man sich ob es sich die Igno-liste überhaupt rendiert zu füllen.

Die beste lösung bei solchen problemen ist zu schweigen und nicht mit dem weiter diskutieren, das hat bei mir bis jetzt immer geklappt und ich wurde von denen auch nicht auf igno gesetze.


----------



## Kementari (26. April 2010)

wir haben auf gilneas nen inoffiziellen lfg-channel wo praktisch der ganze server drinhängt und der auch überall zu lesen ist (inis, gebiete, städte usw). da sind natürlich auch die vollpappen des servers drin (die es überall gibt, da es auf der welt auch 80% dumme leute gibt und das hat ausnahmsweise mal meistens nichts mit dem alter zu tun^^), die meinen sie müßten alle mit ihrem geistigen dünnschiß unterhalten. davon hab ich so einige auf igno weils einfach nervt und ich mich ja auf der strasse auch nicht mit vollidioten unterhalte. das muß ich schon genug im job tun (buchhändlerin), da muß ich mir das in meiner freizeit net gönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich hatte mal zwei drei leute ausm raid auf igno weil die mich einfach dermaßen genervt haben mit ihrem permanenten getipsel im raid und überhaupt mit ihrer art. aber die haben zum glück immer recht schnell den raid dann verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten so konkrete beispiele wie inibesuche oder portgeschichten sind mir persönlich noch net passiert, vielleicht hatte ich bis jetzt einfach glück...


----------



## Morfelpotz (26. April 2010)

klingt ja alles ganz böse.....

Mir ist sowas noch NIE (!!) passiert, obwohl ich abseits der Raidgilde gerne RND-Heros und auch RND-Raids gehe.
Irgendwie gefällt mir dieses unorganisierte, chaotische RND-Zeugs zwischendurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was bei mir regelmäßig auf Ignore landet, sind die /2 Spammer und diejenigen, 
die selbst INNERHALB von ICC den Allgemeinen Channel mit Chuck Norris-Dünnschi*** zuballern


----------



## NiniEngel (26. April 2010)

Mir ist letzte Woche auch etwas ungewöhnliches passiert.


Im Handelschannel fragt jemand nach einem Alchi.
Ich poste wie üblich mein Makro mit meinem Meister der Elixiere und dem Verweis, dass ich CD frei habe.
Flüstert dieser Jemand mich an, er wolle "alle" meine CDs kaufen. Er braucht 3 Epicsteine und mehrere Äonenfeuer.

Ich: Tut mir leid, ein Alchi kann nur einen CD benutzen und muss danach warten (was nun ein CD so an sich hat) Aber ich hab zwei von den Steinen und ein (!) Äonenfeuer auf der Bank, ich brauch dir also eh nur einen Stein machen. Dann passt das ja.
Er: Ja ich hab mega need auf Äonenfeuer. Wieviel willst du dafür haben?
Ich: Naja sagen wir für alles zusammen, weil ich nett bin heute 100g, dann passt das.
Er: Wie 100g? Das ist ja Wucher!!!!

Und ich denk mir noch so "What?" Hab ich irgendwas falsch verstanden? Also les ich mir alles nochmal durch... er will 3 Steine und Äonenfeuer... und da sind ihm 100g zu viel????? LOL

Ich: Öhn naja, wenn du die Steine im AH kaufst, sind die viel teurer.
Er: Wieviel Äonenfeuer hast du auf der Bank?
Ich: Wie ich schon sagte, eins.
Er: Wieviel willste für alles zusammen?
Ich: wie ich schon sagte, 100g.
Er: 100g für ein Äonenfeuer??? Bist du bescheuert?

Gut, ich bin ein geduldiger Mensch, vielleicht hat er einfach nur was falsch verstanden, ich bin noch nett zu ihm.

Ich: Nein, für das eine Äonenfeuer an sich würd ich jetzt mal so ca. 20g oder sowas verlangen.
Er: BOAH DAS BEKOMM ICH IM AH JA NOCH BILLIGER!

Na gut, ich wollte ihm eigentlich noch erklären, dass ich keine wandelnde AH-Preis-Wisser-Maschine bin und dass er dann wegen dem Äonenfeuer doch ins AH gehn soll. Und natürlich nach den Steinen wollt ich ihn noch fragen.

Er: Ey du blöde Kuh, ich will die Steine doch gar nicht.
Ich: -Der Spieler ignoriert euch-


Ich stand da echt 15Minuten meines Lebens, um mich von dem in die Irre führen zu lassen... und ich hab's einfach nicht verstanden, was er wollte... habe mir mehrfach den Chat durchgelesen... Er wollte doch von Anfang an Steine und Äonenfeuer... und dann doch wieder nicht?


----------



## Agent Bloodpala (26. April 2010)

Da fält mir auch was zu ein.

Ich hab auf einen Kumpel im Gasthaus in Westfall gewartet das er on kommt(Er hat mich geworben)

Nunja, plötzlich kam da so ein Jäger vorbei (lvl 32) der fragte mich ob ich DM Mitmöchte (ich war so lvl 20)

Freundlich hab ich gesagt:"Nein danke, ich warte auf einen Freund".
Plötzlich antwortet der: LoL Noob da will man mal einen Mitnehmen...
Ich schreibe ihn an um zu wissen was der plötzlich von mir will,
Plötzlich Ignort der mich, warum auch immer, aber naja
Ich fands eher lustig als Wütend^^


----------



## c0bRa (26. April 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> 1010 1111 1111 1010 = Binärcode = 9 F F 9 das hat nichts mit 1337 zu tun
> 
> 0000 = 0
> 0001 = 1
> ...


FAIL ^^

was ist mit 0110?
1000= 8


----------



## Quentaros (26. April 2010)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> xD @ Raheema ja dadrauf warte ich schon immer das sich zwei "liebende" finden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir haben uns heute hier versammelt um Ímbaroxxorchucknorris und ÛbêrDéàthknîght zur heiligen Liste des Ignores zu bringen.
Willst du Ímbaroxxorchucknorris diesen Kiddyspieler in die Ignorierliste packen, der dich flamte und beleidigte bis dass die Server off gehen?

So antworte mit "Fu rofl du Kackb00n, du kriegst Ignore man ey du w...er"

Willst du ÛbêrDéàthknîght diesen Flamer in die Ignorierliste packen, der nicht spielen kann und sich für so Imba hält dass es kritisch trifft bis dass die Server off gehen?

So antworte mit "Lol du n00bkopf, du landes auf Ignore du w...er kacksp...st"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordxanatos (26. April 2010)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Wir haben uns heute hier versammelt um Ímbaroxxorchucknorris und ÛbêrDéàthknîght zur heiligen Liste des Ignores zu bringen.
> Willst du Ímbaroxxorchucknorris diesen Kiddyspieler in die Ignorierliste packen, der dich flamte und beleidigte bis dass die Server off gehen?
> 
> So antworte mit "Fu rofl du Kackb00n, du kriegst Ignore man ey du w...er"
> ...



was fällt dir ein einfach meine charnamen zu verwenden?????
aja, ymmd


----------



## Gerti (27. April 2010)

Hmm, ich weiß nur von einem, wo ich auf der Ignor bin....

Alles fing in einem ICC25er Randomrun an:
Leader und PM sagt, dass er die Items, welche droppen, erst bei Saurfang verteilt, damit keiner einfach abhaut.

Alles 1st Try gemacht, soweit so gut.
PM verteilt auch brav alle Items, nur auf das Trinket hatte er auch gewürfelt, welches Saurfang droppt. Und plötzlich hatte er Disc und TS3 sagte, dass er die Verbindung getrennt hat.
Also ein klarer Fall von "Ich täusche einen Dics vor und ninja mir das Teil".

Also ab mit dem Ninalooter auf die FL mit der kleinen anmerkung, dass er ein Ninja ist (wenn ich die Leute auf die Ignor setzte, hab ich nach einem Monat wieder vergessen, wieso er da drauf ist).

Nach ner Stunde war besagter Ninja wieder on, und ich hab ihn freundlich angewispert "Hey, der Hunter ist noch on, jetzt kannst du dem ja nach deinem Disc ihm das Trinket geben"

Nachdem nichts von ihm kam, hab ichg noch ein "?" geschrieben und darauf wurde mir gesagt, dass er mich Ignoriert.

Naja, jetzt hat er diverse Twinks auf der Ignor und den halben ICC Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (27. April 2010)

Ich werd mit meinem Main-Char nicht oft auf die ignore gesetz. Ist mir bisher vllt einmal passiert, und auch nur, weil der Typ sich wahrscheinlich aufgeregt hat, als ich ihm sagte, er sollte doch nicht das 100fache des item-werts verlangen (er wollte irgendwas übern handelschannel verkaufen, weiß nimmer, was das war ^^ ).




Wenn ich allerdings mit meinem Bankchar online bin und mich sage und schreibe mehr als 3 stunden am tag um das auktionshaus und meine laufenden auktionen kümmere, dann lauf ich schon mal rot an, wenn ich die dummheit mancher leute im handelschannel bewundern darf. deswegen mal aus der anderen sichtweise: ich hab mehr als 100 leute auf der ignore (gibt  ja nette addons ^^ ), damit ich mir ihr hirnloses geblöke nicht mehr permanent durchlesen muss. der handelschannel ist meinem bank-char wichtig ^^ also muss ich da mitlesen - falls gleich kommt, ich sollte doch den handelschannel dann einfach ausblenden. und um blöden anmachen in form von beleidigungen, dummen kommentaren etc. vorzubeugen, sind bevorzugt spieler mit weniger hirn als mundwerk freunde meiner ignore-liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




sinnlos wie z.b. im ersten beitrag beschrieben, setz ich niemanden auf die ignore. hat keiner verdient und muss auch nicht sein. wenn jemand halt glück im würfeln hat oder keine zeit hat, mich mal eben durch ne ini zu ziehen oder sonstirgendwas für mich zu tun, dann muss er das ja nicht ^^ ist schließlich seine zeit. und da ich meine zeit gern mit angenehmen menschen in wow verbringe (sofern ich online bin), möchte ich weder "anal...." im handelschannel lesen müssen, noch wie sich wiedermal leute mit derbsten beleidigungen über ninjalooter im 2-ch. aufregen -.- hallo? man kann auch whispern oder jemanden wegen ninjalooting auf die ignore setzen und gut ist.


----------



## Lokibu (27. April 2010)

Also ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich jemals auf Ignore gekommen bin, da ich Leute die mich nerven gar nicht erst anflüstere. Ansonsten gibt es nur sehr wenig Gründe, warum man mich auf Ignore setzen könnte. Hauptsächlich nur die, die einen bei der kleinsten Kritik gleich auf Ignore setzen.


----------



## manoman3 (27. April 2010)

> Er: gs als heiler?
< Ich: GS?
< Ich: GesundheitsStein?
> Er: sorry falschen angesprochen


Ich lag am Boden xD


----------



## Sagmentus (27. April 2010)

Auf meinem dudu ist das passiert:

Ich hatte grad ein item per bedarf erwürfelt und der paladin in der gruppe meinte, alter was willst du mit Zaubermacht????????
Ich hab ihm erklärt dass ich das als dudu gebrauchen kann (per whisper um die anderen grp member net zu stören), und was ist passiert?
offensichtlich hat er den anderen geflüstert das ich ihn beleidigt hätte!

Was dann passiert ist? Der pala (vermut ich mal) startete die Ausschlusswahl, und was passierte? ich wurde natürlich gekickt, weil er die anderen gegen mich aufgehetzt hatte!
Danach hab ich mir extra auf dem realm auf dem der gespielt hat einen char erstellt um ihn anzuwispern und was passiert? Direkt nach meiner höflichen frage nach dem grund ignoriert der mich einfach -.-

Das hat mich so aufgeregt!


----------



## toydoll (28. April 2010)

bin mal bei wem auf ignore gelandet weil der meine holypala skillung nicht mochte. ansonsten hab ich eigentlich nie stress mit leuten auf dem server wo ich zock, auch wenn´s der noobkessel ist. hab selber auch nur einen auf ignore, der fragt mich dauernd ob mein pala tank ist, sobald ich ihn runter nehm geht´s bestimmt wieder los.

so long die avi


----------



## Delorion (28. April 2010)

Es waren schon so vviele dumme Leute unterwegs, ich kann sie nicht mehr zählen. Am besten sind immer die, die sich total verklicken und einen dann ansprechen, warum man nicht antwortet. Letztens erst wieder geschehen. Ich habe meinen Lederer  in OG für jemanden gepostet, will kurze Zeit später nachfragen, was er denn nun bräuchte... "Spieler ignoriert euch". Als ich dann gehen will hat er mich gefragt, warum ich abhaue und den Fehler selber festgestellt. Ich weiß nicht wie er es geschafft hat, aber es war schonmal keine Absicht.


----------



## Munzale (28. April 2010)

Das passiert ganz gern, wenn man WIM verwendet. Da hast du an der Seite 4 (?) Buttons - und der "Ignorieren" ist direkt unter "Freund hinzufügen"...oder Invite..ach egal.
Ist mir auf jeden Fall auch schon passiert^^

Ich hab ein paar auf Ignore...ob ich selber auf einer bin weiß ich nicht. 


Ich hab die letzten 2 Wochen allerdings festgestellt dass in den Weeklies die Items seit neuestem geninjat werden. Wenn das so bleibt...werden einige Leute bald mehr auf Igno als auf der Fl haben.


----------



## szene333 (28. April 2010)

Letztens im /2 -channel: suchen noch Schurke und (weiss nicht mehr) für ak 10 classrun. Ich mich mit meinem Schurken gemeldet und auch prompt inv bekommen. Es fehlte jetzt noch ein dd (Magier glaub ich). Plötzlich wird ein weiterer Schurke eingeladen, worauf ich im Schlachtzuchannel darauf hinwies, dass wir doch classrun machen wollten. Kaum ausgesprochen wurde ich gekickt. Das erste mal, dass ich jemanden (außer goldspammer) auf igno hatte und immer noch habe.


----------



## Don-Promillo (28. April 2010)

Gestern mit meinen Jäger in Goldhain kam ein level 8 krieger mit seinem kleinen Katzen-Haustier und flüsterte mich an
er:Hey was muss ich machen damit mein tier so groß und stark würd wie deins????
icheins würd bestimmt nicht groß^^
er:du kack noob da stell ich eine einfache frage und du stellst dich nur dumm
Der Spieler ignoriert euch


----------



## eMJay (30. April 2010)

Ist mir eben Passiert
Dazu muss ich sagen dass ich auch noch eben mit dem Spieler (DK) AK25 war und es ist nichts vorgefallen.

DK: Suchen noch 2 DDs für AK10
Ich: inv
DK: Komm hau ab -.-
Ich: Hee Wie bitte ich dachte ihr sucht noch DDs?
Spieler Ignoriert euch


???


----------



## Lari (30. April 2010)

Thrall eben, gibt ziemlich viele Idioten da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und im 10er zwei DKs... du wolltest doch bloß seinen Loot stehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du auf Hordenseite bist mal bitte den Namen per PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (30. April 2010)

Hab ich was von 2 DK´s gesagt?


----------



## Lari (30. April 2010)

Huppala, dachte du wärst auch DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (30. April 2010)

Aber tatsächlich war ich da mit meinem DK unterwegs.... Also warst du das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (30. April 2010)

Ne, bestimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein DK-Twink gammelt auf 71 rum. Aber das war halt meine erste Vermutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (30. April 2010)

ok wenn das so war dass der/die angst um "ihr" loot hate dann kann man das auch anders sagen

z.B.
DK´s sind voll .
Oder ganz einfach keine
DK´s mehr.
Oder was auch immer aber nicht:
"komm hau ab -.-" und IGNO


----------



## Gurzjil_ (30. April 2010)

Ich habe genau eine Person auf Ignor.

Ich wollte (bevor der Dungeonbrowser da war) mit meinem Twink eine Ini machen. Aber da war dieser blöde Schurke der alle als Noob bezeichnet hat die den Flightpoint net hatten. hat mich richtig aufgeregt da er mehrmals mit mir in der Grp war und das wirklich jedesmal gemacht hat. Nach dem 5ten mal war der auf Igno.

Aber sonst habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen.

mfg Gurzjil_


----------



## Masterio (30. April 2010)

manoman3 schrieb:


> > Er: gs als heiler?
> < Ich: GS?
> < Ich: GesundheitsStein?
> > Er: sorry falschen angesprochen
> ...



und was war daran so witzig? oder hast du einfach nur vergessen zu atmen und bist deshalb vom sessel gekippt?


----------



## Morfelpotz (30. April 2010)

> Mir ist sowas noch NIE (!!) passiert....



Jo.... bis gestern.

Sitze AFK in Eisenschmiede run, weil nix zu tun ist....
Kommt ein Whisper rein: 

_"Sag mal, was habt ihr für (insert random Beleidigung) inner Gilde?? Spieler XY hat grad in PDK25 einfach so die Champions gepullt, kick den mal außer Gilde"_

Darauf ich: _"Öhhm... Spieler XY verhällt sich in unseren Stammraids immer Vorbildlich, wenn er/sie schei**e baut, dann sprecht das an und klärt das"_

Wärend dessen, wandert mein Blick in den Gildenchat und ich sehe [Spieler XY ist jetzt Online]..... hatte also nen Disonnect... soll vorkommen.

Da fliegt auch schon der nächste Whisper rein: 
_"Jo... das erzähl ich eurem Gildenlead, wie er sich in Raids benimmt, kein Wunder, typisch (insert Gildenbeleidigung) "_

btw: Raidgilde, Rang. 4 oder so des Realms

Darauf ich:
"Jo... dafür gibts nen lol und GZ von mir, Spieler XY hatte grade einen Disconnect.... Einen Blick ins Raidfenster zu werfen, soll manchmal helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Spieler "blabliblubb" ignoriert euch

......

Daraufhin hat meine Ignorelist ihre Jungfräulichkeit verloren.

Als ich später wieder Online kam, flüsterte mich mein Gildenlead mit: 
_"So so, du beleidigst also andere Spieler"_ an....

Das gelächter im TS war schon ziehmlich groß, als ich dann das Log vorgelesen hab, und die Screens des Gesprächs präsentierte.

Herrlich..... leute gibts, die gibts garnich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was lernen wir daraus? 
Wenn Jaraxxus tot ist, immer den Raid nach disconnects überprüfen, bevor man die Champs von der Tribühne holt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaueko (30. April 2010)

Hoi! 

Hab mir jetzt so einiges durchgelesen und finde mich in vielen Erlebnissen wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen hab ich mir fast abgewöhnt, leute wegen Assozialem verhalten auf die Igno zu packen. Viel lustiger finde ich es, mich auf deren Niveau zu begeben und Grundsatzdiskussionen über den Grund z.B. des Flames anzuzetteln.
Meistens leaven die Leute dann sowieso von alleine, weil ihnen sehr schnell die Argumente ausgehen.

Einfach immer im Kopf haben - WoW is wie Autofahren. Jeder kann alles besser als der andere und wer doch was besser kann als man selbst ist ein !#*%")-(   !


----------



## Redryujin (13. August 2010)

Heute habe ich wieder was sehr tolles erlebt.

Jemand hat mich gefragt ob ich lust habe mit ihn eine random instanzie per Dungeonfinder zu machen. (Ich Heiler lvl 74) Nach kurzen überlegen habe ich zugestimmt und wir haben uns angemeldet. Nach einer Minute hatten wir eine Gruppe gefunden. Es war Nexus normal.

In der Gruppe waren ich, der wo mich gefragt haben, ein Magier UND zwei Todesritter vom selben Realm und von der selben Gilde mit kindlichen Namen. Das war ein DK Tank und ein DK DD.

Anfangs habe ich mich schon gewundert das ein bisschen was vom Trash lag und die zwei dks tot waren.

Als alle am leben waren sagte schon der eine DK "gogogogogo". Der erste Trash ging noch mit den Heilen. Beim zweiten Trash meinte der DK Tank er musste gleich mehrere Mobgruppen tanken. Naürlich überlebten wir das nicht.

Zweiter Versuch; jetzt pullte der DK dd mit absicht und starb. Die anderen haben überlebt. Dann wollte der DK DD keinen schaden mehr machen und hüpfte nur auf der stelle herum. Jedoch pullte er dann wieder mit absicht somit wir wieder alle starben. Dann sagte der DK DD bb und ging auch der andere DD hat sich verabschiedet.

Der DK Tank meldete uns neu an und lied dann nachdem alle bestäigt haben den DK DD wieder ein. Und somit begann wieder alles von vorne. Der DK DD pullte wieder mit absicht damit alle starben und der DK Tank wartete nicht auf mich weil ich gerade jemand gerezzt habe. Natürlich starben wieder alle. 

Dann der Hammer; Der DK DD pullte und verließ gleich die Gruppe mit dem DK Tank somit wir anderen 3 wieder starben. Der andere DD verließ dann auch die Gruppe wieder somit wir letzten zwei wieder uns neu anmeldeteten für die Instanzie.

Mit der neuen Gruppe gabs dann keinen Wipe mehr und alles lief sehr gut.

Natürlich landeten die zwei DKs auf meine Igno.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Ich weiß Leute manchen scheint es hier wirklich langweilig zu sein aber muss man denn solche Aktionen machen? Auch wenn Sommerferien sind.
Wir sind damals auch jeden Tag ins Schwimmbad gegangen oder haben was unternommen. Aber wir waren nicht vor dem PC und haben andere Leute beim Spielen genervt.

*hat den Text ganz ruhig und gelassen geschrieben*


----------



## Shaila (13. August 2010)

Als ich den Blutseglertitel erspielt habe, haben mich bestimmt 15 neue auf Igno gepackt. Naja, was solls.


----------



## Keks des Jahres (13. August 2010)

Also zumindest meines Wissens hab ich es zwar noch nicht auf eine Igno- Liste geschafft, aber ich hab vor kurzem den ersten Spieler auf meine gesetzt.

Ich war mit meinem Schami Heiler und einer Random Gruppe in der Grube von Saron Heroisch. Lief alles super... zumindest bei dem bissl Trash den wir bis dahin gemacht hatten. Plötzlich whispte mich der Tank an und meinte ich solle ihn nicht mit Kettenheilung heilen.

Ich dachte mir ok... warum auch immer ^^ und erklärte ihm das aber auch die anderen Nahkämpfer Schaden abbekommen und die Kettenheilung somit doch sehr praktisch ist. Daraufhin bekam ich von ihm so übliche Floskeln wie L2P vor den Kopf geschmissen und ich solle mir meine Fertigkeiten und so doch mal durchlesen, die kleine Heilung würde ja die Chance haben eine Kugel meines Wasserschildes zu verbauchen und mir somit Mana zu geben. Ich überlegte kurz... aber nein ich hab absolut keine Manaprobleme^^. 

Also fasste ich mir ein Herz und erklärte ihm weiterhin freundlich, dass ich einerseits keine Manaprobleme habe und andererseits auch meine große Heilung ebenfalls eine solche Chance besitzt wie die kleine. Ausserdem hab ich ihm erklärt das ich durch die Kettenheilung eben den Buff meines Totems bekomme.
( Ich geb zu das Wort Totem kann man in diesem Fall falsch verstehen) 

Er antwortete daraufhin nur Lol du noob... l2p kannst ja gar nix... nen procc Buff von nem Totem gibts gar nicht...
Mir ist daraufhin aufgefallen das er es vielleicht falsch verstanden haben könnte und so hab ich ihm das Totem ( also das was Schamanen dort tragen wo andere ihre Fernkampfwaffe tragen ^^ ) gepostet und ihm erklärt das es eben doch geht und der buff auch nur durch die Kettenheilung ausgelöst wird.

Daraufhin schrieb er im Gruppenchat nur noch bb Heiler ( das vorherige Gespräch lief komplett über den Flüsterchat) und versuchte anscheinend mich zu kicken, was aber offensichtlich noch nicht ging. Daraufhin sagte er wenn ich nicht freiwillig gehe ( was ich gar nicht einsah) würde er gehen, was er dann auch nach ein paar Sekunden gemacht hat.

Das war der erste Typ, und bisher auch der einzige, der bei mir auf der Ignore Liste gelandet ist . Ich mein ich hab ja nichts gegen freundliche Tipps oder ähnliches... und ich hätte seine Beschwerden vielleicht auch verstehen können wenn es irgendwie knapp gewesen wäre... aber auch mit Kettenheilung ist er nie unter die 60% des Lebens gesunken, wenn er überhaupt mal die 60% erreicht hat... Also sprich die Heilung hat vollkommen ausgereicht.

Also wieso macht er dann so einen Stress und bricht eine solche Diskussion ( falls man es so nennen kann) vom Zaun? Ich verstehs bis heute nicht... naja jetzt wo man es mal geschrieben hat fühlt man sich gleich viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und falls jemand einen gescheiten Grund findet der für den Tank und seine Reaktion spricht dann bitte nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## echterman (13. August 2010)

ich bin mit meinem mage mal auf ignore gelandet.
ich damals lvl68 frisch in nordend, und hatte mir alle flugpunkte geholt um nach dalaran zu kommen.
ich steh in dalaran rum, schreibt mich ein lvl3 schurke ob ich ihn nach dalaran porten könnte.

er: ey alta porte mich nach dalaran.
ich: das kann ich noch nicht, erst mit lvl75 kann ich ein portal machen.
er: jetzt porte mich endlich oder biste zu faul.
ich: du hast mich nicht verstanden, ich kann den zauber noch nicht lernen.
er: immer diese drecks asi mages, fi*** dich
ich: spieler ignoriert euch


kp was mit dem los war...


----------



## Shaila (13. August 2010)

Ah doch, da fällt mir noch was lustiges bzw. trauriges ein, wie mans nimmt.

War in PDOK 25er. Lief eigentlich alles gut, den ersten Boss down, dann ie Würmer, dann Eisheuler. Alles lief gut. Doch dann beim nächsten Boss ein Wipe kurz bevor der Boss down war. Daraufhin schrie ein Jäger im aggressiven Ton rum, dass man deshalb nur Spieler mit einem Gearscore von irgendwas mitnehmen sollte und nicht solche Bobs wie *Name zensiert*. Daraufhin fragte ich ihn, was der Kommentar bitte soll, weil eigentlich alles gut lief. Ich sagte er solle doch bitte diesen Ton lassen, sonst würde er bei mir auf der Igno landen.

Seine Antwort: "Lol mach doch arschloch"

Da war ich schon auf Igno.

P.S.: Im nächsten Try lag der Boss dann, so ein Zufall.


----------



## BioHassan (14. August 2010)

Ach ich habe genug Idioten erlebt in meiner WoW-"Karriere"
Um die alle aufzuzählen bräucht ich 3 Tage, aber oh da fällt mir ein Vorfall ein, bei dem ich (lag wohl an der Uhrzeit) fast ausgetickt bin. 

Nachts um 1:00 (circa) ich mach Daily Hero. Feste Drak´Tharon:
Ich war mit meinem Noobigen DK Tank der gerade 2 Tage lvl 80 war und gebufft auf imba 25k life kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rest der Gruppe war eigentlich unwichtig bis auf den sehr netten und rücksichtsvollen Schurken. Also, vllt kennt ihr ja den Raum vor Trollgrind in dem die ganzen Ghul-Gruppen stehen. Ich pull (ganz konzentriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ... 2 Gruppen kommen Wipe. Das ganze nocheinmal nur das der Schurke nun dem Hexer-Pet die Schuld gab, dieser streitet das ab. Nächster Try, wieder Wipe. Wieder gibt der Schurke dem Hexer-Pet die Schuld der aber beteuert sein Pet aufg Passiv gestellt zu haben. Nun fängt die Gruppe an: "Also ich seh da aber einen Dolchfächer und kein Hexer-Pet" ... Nunja nächster Try (zumindest kurz davor) was passiert ? Schurke rennt in den Raum Dolchfächer ! WIPE! Kommentar von ihm: "So danke Leute, ich hatte meinen Spaß. Bye" (Leavt) ...

Ein Glück darf ich ab Montag solche Idioten nur noch im Real Life erleben :O
Good Bye WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Destro~ (14. August 2010)

Der beste Vorfall, der mir gerade einfällt ist dieser hier:


Ich habe einen kleinen Mi mi mi Stress, wie er schnell mal vorkommt mit einem DK im Tradechat. Der T9 equibte DK (Zu dem Zeitpunkt gabs noch kein ICC) forderte mich T9,5 equibten Hunter zum Duel auf, und behauptete ich hätte sowasvon keine Chance.

Duel gemacht, DK hat verloren und ich habe 1 oder 2 Hits abbekommen, ca. 95% Hp.

Er ist weißgottnicht am Flamen dass ich ein Lucker und sonstiges bin. Dann ziehe ich mein gesamtes EQ aus, nur mit meiner 245er Schusswaffe aus Ony equibt fordere ich ihn zum Duel auf. Duel gewonnen. Will ihn anwhispern na immer noch so großes Maul? Zap... XXX ignoriet Euch.

Ich glaub er konnte mit der Schande nicht Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rycardo (14. August 2010)

Übrigens , wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf: Wechsel den Realm! Die Kinder in WoW nerven.. Sollen lieber mal die Schule fertig machen.....
[/quote]


Das find ich ja mal wieder super nur weil sich ein kiddi scheisse verhält heisst das, dass alle so sind da verstehe ich deine Logic nicht^^


----------



## Philine (14. August 2010)

rycardo schrieb:


> Übrigens , wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf: Wechsel den Realm! Die Kinder in WoW nerven.. Sollen lieber mal die Schule fertig machen.....
> 
> 
> Das find ich ja mal wieder super nur weil sich ein kiddi scheisse verhält heisst das, dass alle so sind da verstehe ich deine Logi*k* nicht^^



hehe sorry^^

aber stimme dir zu es gibt auch genug Erwachsene die sich wie die letzten Ar......... benehmen !


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (14. August 2010)

Nur weil man den Realm wechselt wird gleich nicht die Welt rosa rot. Es gibt auf jeden Realm solche Leute.


----------



## Galjun (14. August 2010)

Was für ne sorte von Vollidioten sind solche die schrieben: "welcome to my ignore" "viel spass auf meiner ignore" "gz to ignore" ??

Als ob es eine strafe währe, auf der Ignore von jemanden zu sein.. meinen die sie könnten damit den anderen bestrafen?

Wenn ich jemanden auf igno packe, schriebe ich nicht noch einen sinnlosen kommentar dazu.


----------



## Aramis the First (14. August 2010)

Ich bin (so denke ich) einer der wenigen der seine Ingore-list hatt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und NEIN nichteinmal diese nerfigen China-farmer-spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich nicht!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrjohnson (14. August 2010)

Belphega schrieb:


> Huhu (:
> Ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr auf euren Servern auchn paar Idioten habt die euch wegen weiß Gott was auf Ignore gepackt haben. Erzählt mal ein paar Storys dass ich mich auf meinem Server nicht so verloren fühl.
> 
> Letztens, Nobelgartenfest.
> ...



Joa, wenn ich selbst nich WoW spielen würd könnt ich das alles fast net glauben, man die denkweisen mancher Spieler nur mit Dummheit und Ignoranz begründen.

Meine krasseste Erfahrung mit der Ignore-Liste war als ich in IF rummstand und einfach mal nichts tat, da whispert mich ein wildfremder Spieler, mit dem ich noch nie etwas zu tun hatte und mich noch nie mit ihm unterhalten hatte mit folgendem Satz an: omg du kiddie, ingor.

Ich wollt ihn Fragen was das soll aber war halt zu spät und mit nem Twink wollt ich ihn auch net anwhispern, denn mit solchen Idioten sollte man sich nicht ernsthaft beschäftigen.


----------



## Rambojack (14. August 2010)

Hatte auch mal so ein gehabt, ich und paar aus Gilde wollten den Worldboss legen in Dämmerwald, kommt ein 21er Mage an und verlangt das ich ihn in Grp einlade, weil wir 80er die Items eh nicht brauchen... paar min. später liegt er und der Mage noch "ladest du jetzt?" ich nur "Der liegt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" , Er: "Wichser"
Dann sagte ich, dass er den selbst legen soll, seitdem kam nix mehr

Eigentlich ist man froh auf derren igno zu sein, man braucht nie mehr mit solchen Leuten in Kontakt kommen ^^


----------



## Peterregen (14. August 2010)

Ich bin mal mit 'nem twink durch exodar gegurkt und habe aus langeweile ein makro erstellt um dann im handelschannel "stellt mich auf igno" zu spammen. entsprechend hat mich dann der halbe server feuchtfröhlich auf igno gestellt bis mich einer angewispert hat und meinte ich könnte

 ihn nicht toppen. ich musste anfangen zu lachen. ich glaube der typ war einfach zu cool für die welt.


----------



## mrjohnson (14. August 2010)

Galjun schrieb:


> Was für ne sorte von Vollidioten sind solche die schrieben: "welcome to my ignore" "viel spass auf meiner ignore" "gz to ignore" ??
> 
> Als ob es eine strafe währe, auf der Ignore von jemanden zu sein.. meinen die sie könnten damit den anderen bestrafen?
> 
> Wenn ich jemanden auf igno packe, schriebe ich nicht noch einen sinnlosen kommentar dazu.



wenn ich sätze wie gz zum ignore oder willkommen auf der ignore liste sehe, würd ich am liebsten im rl zu solchen leuten hinfahren, denen mitten in die fre**e hauen und sagen "gz zum veilchen".

da 95%(stark untertrieben) aller leute die jemanden auf ignore setzten diesen satz vorher schreiben...


----------



## Aeiouz (14. August 2010)

Bei mir wars erst vor paar Tagen.

Wollte von nem Typ Citrin Kaufen fürs Juwe skillen.

Er hat ne 1/4 Stunde nichts von sich hörn lassen.

Ich: Soll nich böse sein aber wird das noch was
Er sagt nichts
Ich: Noch da
Er sagt immer noch nichts
Ich:Hallo

ER: Omg Rofl was ein kackboon F*** Dich 

Ich: Was war das
blablabla ignoriert euch




PS: Ich bin Dreizehn und werden wegen meines Verhaltens ingame auf über 25 geschätzt.


MfG Aeiouz


----------



## Galjun (14. August 2010)

deleted


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (14. August 2010)

ich kann mich ja normalerweise nicht so leicht dazu überwinden jemande auf ignore zu setzen, jedoch gibt es eine absolute ausnahme.....
ninja gildeninvites ohne vorgespräch ohne nix.....
ich hasse sie..... 

nur weil meine twinks bis sie auf 80 sind und halbwegs gear haben meist keine gilde sehen heißt das doch nicht das mich jeder nap einladen kann seiner gilde beizutreten...........

tja meistens flame ich die leute dann wirklich mit genugtuung so lange bis ich keinen bock mehr habe und ich sie auf igno setze oder bis sie mich auf igno setzen....


----------



## Jeretul (14. August 2010)

Hachja, ich frag mich bei solchen Sachen echt, was da bei denen falsch gelaufen ist in der Erziehung. Selbst wenn das Spiel bzw. das Internet einem eine gewisse Anonymität schenkt, sollte man sich doch zumindest höflich verhalten man muss ja nich unbedingt gleich nett sein, aber MINDESTENS eine gewisse Art von Respekt dem anderen gegenüber, ist ja auch ein Mensch am anderen Ende der Leitung. Sonst machen sich die Leute schon manchmal Sorgen, wie zb. Belphega.

Ich habe das Glück das mir so etwas eher selten passiert. 

Mein Beileid <- (keine Ironie)


----------



## Toxxical (14. August 2010)

-


----------



## pirmin93 (14. August 2010)

Hah, ich wollte grade mein PC runterfahren, da is mir noch was von gestern eingefallen.
Ich mit meinem Dk als Tank für Gun'drak Hero.
Ein zweiter DK mit dem Namen Killerfaust ( ja wirklich) flüstert mich an, was willst du mit der Kackwaffe (Das 2H Schwert für die 25 Pdc Marken).
Daraufhin wies ihn freundlich daraufhin, dass ich im Moment noch kein besseres habe, aber das doch für den Anfang ganz gut sei und für Gundrak hero würde es ja wohl reichen.
Er flüstert: lol du nab hol dir doch einfach ne tankwaffe wie meine -> S5 2h axt
dann sage ich ihm: Das ist aber für einen DK-Tank garnicht so viel mehr geeignet und mir fehlt noch Hit, also is meine Waffe besser für mit atm zum Tanken.
Auf einmal er mit Caps in die Gruppe lol der kacknoooob will mit ner waffe ohne tankstats tanken kick den der kann eh nix der nab.
Ich mein wtf ich bisher bis Pdc Hero alles mit meinem Gear tanken können, er war sogar schonmal früher in meiner Gruppe in PdC hc.




Was ich mich allerdings frage, habt ihr schonmal jemanden wirklich geflamed?
Einfach mal ehrlich sein, ihr werdet dadurch nicht zu "lololo-die-dürften-garnicht-spielen-wäre-wow-erst-ab-18-ich-bin-so-cool-leuten".

Dann gehe ich einfach mal mit gutem (schlechtem) Beispiel voran:
Selbiger Dk Tank Twink geht jeden Tag HdB hc, um endlich das Trinket von Loken zu bekommen.
Ein recht frischer, wenn nicht sogar zu frisch 80 Katzendruide in der Gruppe.
Loken gelegt, Trinket droppt, ich freu mich weil ausser meinen 3 Gildies ja nur der Dudu dabei is, ders ja nicht braucht als Katze und die Gildies wissen ja schon das ichs brauch.
Jedenfalls Gildies passen, leaven schonmal die Grp nurnoch der Dudu bleibt, zeigt aber vorerst keine Reaktion auf das würfelmenü.
Ich denke mir, vllt iser ja afk weil eh nichts für ihn gedroppt ist. im selben moment sehe ich wie er auf das Trinket needet.
und nun ratet wers bekommen hat.
Als ich darauf meinte was denn das jetz sollte, sagte er nur ich hätte ja kein Bedarf gemacht.
Daraufhin musste ich einfach mal eine gepflegte nicht sonderlich höfliche Anzweiflungen an der Funktionsträchtigkeit seiner Gehirnes und seiner Genitalien machen,
Ich bin ja normalerweise nicht so der Typ der wegen sowas ausrastet aber manchmal pissts einen einfach so an wenn man Ewigkeiten für so ein beknacktes Teil in die Inze geht und dann so ein Depp kommt und etwas für ihn nutzloses mir so dreist wegnimmt oO.
-.-
Ich hab mich dann beruhigt und mich entschuldigt und mit ihm ausgemacht, dass er nen GM anschreibt, der mir das Teil dann zugesteckt hat.


----------



## Stauberzab (14. August 2010)

Das letzte Mal dass mich jemand auf Igno setzte war ganz banal wegen meiner Gildenwerbung.
Ganz normales Makro ( EINS ! Nicht 76398754 wie manch andere) ganz normale Infos über die Gilde und war auch
das erste mal dass ich es überhaupt jemals benutzt hatte.

Die erste Reaktion war : " Spammer ! Welcome to igno"

naja xD


----------



## Seph018 (14. August 2010)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> PS: Ich bin Dreizehn und werden wegen meines Verhaltens ingame auf über 25 geschätzt.
> 
> MfG Aeiouz



*Golfclap* Glückwunsch...


----------



## Sebastian1804 (14. August 2010)

Das kennen sicherlich viele.

Azeroth. Östliche Königreiche. Schlingendorntal. Gurubashiarena.

An diesem Abend hatten sich wieder 7-8 Spieler dort eingefunden und sich in verschiedenen Gruppen bekämpft.
Ein Level 80 Hexer kommt in die Arena, als ich gerade alleine (mein Partner war tot) gegen 2 Druiden kämpfte.
Den einen Druiden konnte ich töten und den Hexer durch Schattenmantel , Verschwinden auch. Der Hexer whispert
mich mit einer wohl relativ derben Beleidigung an, die ich dank seines Deutsch leider nicht verstanden habe. Ich 
wusste nur, dass er etwas mit unfair und er hätte sich vorbereiten müsse faselte..
Naja zum Schluss kam etwas wie HF auf igno & ich bedankte mich mit meinen Twink für diese Ehre mit ihm nichts
mehr zu tun haben zu müssen.


----------



## Pastwalker (14. August 2010)

xD .... Also bei mir gabs mal einen ... das fing alles so an ... eines schönen Tages hab ich eingeloggt ... in mein Fähigkeitenbuch geschaut und mich einfach mal darüber gefreut was ich schon so alles schmieden kann...soweit sogut...setz ich meine Schmiedekunst in den HC und bat meine Dienste KOSTENLOS an wollte den Leuten milde Gaben überbringen .
Plötzlich kam es die anmaßende treiste und völlig intelligenzlose Nachricht "Ey werd erstmal auf 450 dann kannste Schmieden anbieten"
hab ich mit natürlich rstmal gedacht wtf ?! 
Meine Antwort darauf stand natürlich schon schussbereit im Mund : "Ist doch wohl meine Angelegenheit mit welcher Stufe ich öffentlich rechtlich und legale Dienste anbiete und das auch noch kostenlos, finden sie nicht ?"
Und ich frage euch jetzt ganz ehrlich ...WAR DAS FRECH ?! ...(ich hab mich doch sogar herab gelassen den Glitzertuntenpala zu siezen) für *NAME ENTFERNT* allerdings wohl schon...
Denn keine 10Sekunden später wurd ich im Anschluss auf einen "DU hast hier ja mal garnix zu sagen du noob"-flame, ignoriert.

Was allerdings auch mal ganz geil war...im HC wurd ne Tasche angeboten...12 Gold...ich fragte ihn..."Geht die Tasche auch für 11 Gold ich hab gerade nix mehr da" ratet mal was ich da als Antwort bekommen hab.
"Das ist doch kein Flohmarkt hiercdu noob die Tasche ist sau selten 12 Gold sind gut 11 Gold nicht" Resultat....igno.

Die Härte war ja auch ... ich bin mit meinem DraeneiDK nach Teldrassil um ein paar oldscoolQ nachzuholen ... komm ich an den Grabhügeln von Ban ethil an, kp ob ihr sie kennt, rennt ne Nachtelfe an mir vorbei ... fast down ... ich bleib natürlich stehn ... schicke den Furbolg ins Jenseits ... kommt ein gewöhnungsbedürftig gekleideter nachtelf mit Eierquetscher zu mir gerannt - "was machst du meine Freundin an?!" - ich so - "ääähm ich stehe hier nur rum weil ich gesehen hab dass hier wer scheinbar Hilfe braucht" er hingegen wieder "ich hab ein Auge auf dich Bruder pack meine Nachtelfe nich an ich komm sonst zu dir" - ich wieder - "Wer hat dir eigendlich erlaubt mich zu duzen ? hab lieber ein Auge auf deine Freundin statt auf mich du Held" ...die Antwort kam leider nicht mehr an, da dann schon das fette hässliche rote "Denerkill ignoriert euch" erschien.

Was lernen wir daraus ?? ....
Genau, Menschen sind scheiße !

Ne, aber manchmal fühlt man sich irgendwie also als intelligenter und klug handelnder Mensch einfach von zeit zu Zeit, verarscht...

Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber es gibt schon einige seltsame Menschen, die iwie einfach ... naja....komisch sind xD


----------



## Ameriê (14. August 2010)

Dazu fällt mir auch etwas ein.

Als ich mit meinem Paladin(schon 80) Juwe geskillt habe und mich in der Ehrenfeste aufgehalten deswegen, kam irgendwann ein whisper

"ROFLLOL du kacknap was machst du hier man willst nur die hordler killen, kriegst gegen gleichstufige wohl nix gebacken"

Als ich ihn dann angeschrieben hatte kam nur "blabla ignoriert euch"

War mir im Grunde S*****egal dann ob der mich nun auf igno hat oder nicht.


----------



## Pastwalker (14. August 2010)

naja macht euch nix raus, das sind zum Teil einfach so....LEute...sag ich jetzt mal gnädiger Weise...die von Haus (Hütte) aus nichts Anderes gelernt haben.
Das ständige "Abdul geh raus auf Treppe sitzen ich net reden mit dir du kommen heut abend erst rein wieder wenn sonne unten" hat sich wohl derartig eingebürgert in den Schädeln der betreoffenen, dass sie wohl jetzt einfach nur Selbiges mit Anderen tuhn.

Da kann es dann schonmal passieen, dass "Hallo wie gehts" oder "Grüneisenhandschuhe kostenlos herzustellen bei Interesse /w me " halt einfach volll frech is...
ich mein..."Hallo"...also...is schon echt frech oder ? ...also ich mein sowas saaagt ja keiner das is schon richtig übel also Hallo das is schon kein Spaß mehr ..."Hurensohn" und "Bastard" geht ja noch ...aber "Hallo wie gehts" ? neeh..klarer Fall von ungenierter Frechheit.

Das MUSS einfach ignoriert werden, weil es ist ja auch sehr von Nutzen jemandem ingame Schläge anzudrohen wenn man kurz ner , als Nachtelfe getarnten, in real drogenopfer etc beim Sterben hindert...
bööösebööööse Asche über unser Aller Haupt xD


----------



## Philine (14. August 2010)

Aramis schrieb:


> Ich bin (so denke ich) einer der wenigen der seine Ingore-list hatt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe auch keinen einzigen auf Igno dafür muss erst was gaaanz schlimmes passieren ob ich irgendwo drauf bin ka interessiert mich net die Bohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Chinafarmer gibt es ein Addon sobald die dann was im Channel spammen werden die automatisch gemeldet und du liest nur noch (Beschwerde für Ahgjgusb wurde registriert) oder so ist aufjedenfall ne tolle sache das Addon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkjoker (14. August 2010)

ich stand in og und wollte im Handelschannel meine vorzüglichen "deviat surpreme" feilbieten....
da bekam ich ein wishper: " ey du wo hast du rezept her"
ich: "habe es im brachland bekommen, ca. da und da"

10 minuten später bekam ich wieder ein whisper von dem selben typen: " ey du das droppt hier nich du willst mich verarschen"
ich: "na da musst du schon ein wenig geduld haben."

5 minuten später: " ey du blöder *piep*, du hast mich völlig verarscht" und es kamen noch weiter unschöne sachen von ihm rüber

ich habe seine beschimpfungen ignoriert und als nichts mehr kam wollte ich ihn fragen ob er sich beruhigt hätte.....Dieser Spieler ignoriert euch.

ah ja ok....seit dem reagiere ich überhaupt nicht mehr auf i-welche whisper, die in gossensprache geschrieben wurden oder in dem nicht mal ein "hallo" drin vorkommt.....freundlichkeit muss sein.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (14. August 2010)

Pastwalker schrieb:


> [...]  "Namecalling" von der TODESWACHE      [...]



gemeldet, namecalling ist hier nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2010)

Weil ich den C'Thun Schmuck, einer aus dem Raid gegeben habe die zwar 80 war aber 950 Gold geboten hatte, anstatt einer 60gerin die mir 27 Gold gegeben hätte.
--------------------------
Weil ich niemandem verrate wie man auf Live-Servern Morph Codes benutzt
-------------
Weil ich mit meinem 55ger Krieger ne Lederaugenklappe anhabe anstatt Plattenrüstung "wololololololol mit so einem N00b wie dich nichts zu tun haben!"
-------------------
Weil ich keine Butter mag.


----------



## pirmin93 (14. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Weil ich keine Butter mag.



Erklär es uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2010)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> Erklär es uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



[2 Handel] "Spieler 1"Welchen Brotaufstrich mögt ihr am liebsten?
[2 Handel] "Spieler 2"Butter mag ich!
[2 Handel] Ich : Hm Butter mag ich nicht so, ich ess mein Brot lieber ohne was drauf
[wipser] Spieler 2 "welcome to ignore"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (14. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> [2 Handel] "Spieler 1"Welchen Brotaufstrich mögt ihr am liebsten?
> [2 Handel] "Spieler 2"Butter mag ich!
> [2 Handel] Ich : Hm Butter mag ich nicht so, ich ess mein Brot lieber ohne was drauf
> [wipser] Spieler 2 "welcome to ignore"
> ...



oh ha solche Leute sind echt bekloppt


----------



## ~Destro~ (15. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> [2 Handel] "Spieler 1"Welchen Brotaufstrich mögt ihr am liebsten?
> [2 Handel] "Spieler 2"Butter mag ich!
> [2 Handel] Ich : Hm Butter mag ich nicht so, ich ess mein Brot lieber ohne was drauf
> [wipser] Spieler 2 "welcome to ignore"
> ...



XD pwned


----------



## s0re (15. August 2010)

> Übrigens , wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf: Wechsel den Realm! Die Kinder in WoW nerven.. Sollen lieber mal die Schule fertig machen.....



Sry, aber sowas ist nicht in Ordnung, einfach alle in einen Topf zu werfen. Klar gibt es Jüngere, die nerven. Aber ich kenne genug "Kiddies" die sich sehr wohl wissen, wie sie sich zu verhalten haben. Genauso kenne ich Erwachsene, welche meinen sie sind die Könige der Welt und sich dementsprechend scheisse verhalten.


----------



## Mayestic (15. August 2010)

Der Beitrag is ja schon uralt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ohne "ignore more" spiele ich schon garnicht mehr. 
Es gibt einfach zuwenig Regeln im Spiel und zuviele die mal ausversehn, 20 mal in der Stunde auf der Tastatur einschlafen oder deren kleine Brüder, blöde Freunde bla bla eben an der Tastatur waren und sie selber unschuldig sind.

Meine Ignoreliste ist immer gut besucht. Leute vom eigenen Server eigendlich nur wenn sie mal wieder am spammen sind oder austicken. Dann kommen die solange auf ignore wie Platz ist. 
Dann in den Random-Herogruppen des Serverpools setz ich regelmäßig Leute auf Ignore weil die einfach Quälgeister sind mit denen man zwar nur sehr unwahrscheinlich nochmal zusammen kommt aber um jede möglichkeit auszumerzen kommen sie auf Ignore.
Wenn ich das mal iwann richtig gelesen habe kommt man per Zufall nicht mehr in Randomgruppen mit Spielern die man ignoriert. 

Ich finde die Funktion in einer Welt mit schlaffen Regeln sehr angebracht auf WoW bezogen aber leider immernoch zu unausgereift.
Ich hätte gerne eine Ignoremöglichkeit ohne maximale Anzahl an Subjekten die man ignoriert und auch gerne ohne Addons die Möglichkeit zu vermerken warum man denjenigen auf Ignore gestellt hat.
In der Friedslist kann man ja schon Texte einfügen aber auf der Ignorelist nicht. 
Ausserdem im Sinne der RealID wäre es interessant wenn man nicht mehr jeden Char eines Accounts ignorieren müsste sondern wie in Diablo2 z.b. gleich den ganzen Account auf Ignore stellen kann. 

Richtig miese Characktere sind mit einem Char Arschloch Nummer 1 aufm Server und mit dem anderen der größte Raidleader den jeder zum Freund hat. Man kann nicht zwischen gut und böse entscheiden. 
Es kann sein das sich zwei leute für ne Gilde bewerben die absolut die selber Person sind. Einer der beiden wird gekickt weil er die Gildenbank leermacht und der andere wird Raidleader des Gildenraids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geile Sache. Ich kenne da ne Gilde denen ist genau das passiert und es kam auf nem RL Treffen per Zufall raus. Das gab Beulen an dem tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


EDIT:




s0re schrieb:


> Sry, aber sowas ist nicht in Ordnung, einfach alle in einen Topf zu werfen. Klar gibt es Jüngere, die nerven. Aber ich kenne genug "Kiddies" die sich sehr wohl wissen, wie sie sich zu verhalten haben. Genauso kenne ich Erwachsene, welche meinen sie sind die Könige der Welt und sich dementsprechend scheisse verhalten.



Das sehe ich ähnlich. Die meisten Spieler die ich als Kiddis kenne haben im TS ne sehr tiefe Stimme und sind daher leider schon seit Äonen von Jahren aus der Schule raus oder haben nie eine gesehn. Sorry aber die meisten Spieler die ich als Kiddis tituliere sind Erwachsene jenseits der Schulpflicht und jenseits der 18 Lenze. 
Ich komme zwar selber nicht ganz so gut mit jungen Spielern zurecht weil das einfach ne andere Welt ist, ich selber bin 34 aber ich kann da keinen über einen Kamm kehren und sagen alle minderjähringen Spieler wären unreife Spieler. 
Ich habe in Raids vorallem schon mit vielen jungen Spielern zusammengespielt und erfolgreich und gesittet geraidet. Wir hatten auch mal nen 15 jährigen Raidleader der uns alte Säcke durch die Gegend gescheucht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und gerechter Weise motzen konnte wie ein großer. Der hatte es tatsächlich besser drauf den Sauhaufen zusammenzuhalten und zu disziplinieren wie die meisten anderen die jeseits der 25 waren. 
Daher absolut nicht nachvollziehbar die Aussage das junge Spieler alle Kiddis wären. Der Anteil an Kiddis im Erwachsenenbereich ist meiner Meinung nach viel höher.


----------



## tuerlich (15. August 2010)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Sei doch froh, was besseres als auf deren Ignore Listen zu stehen kann dir eh nicht passieren.



/sign


----------



## Vaikilli (15. August 2010)

A: Hey, hast Lust auf Zul'Aman? ((War in Schlachtzugssuche))
Ich: Ja klar.
A ignoriert euch.
<Dacht ich mir nichts bei und ging meinen Alltagsgeschäften nach.>
<Etwas Später:>
A: Sag doch, dass du nicht mitwillst. HF auf igno.

Spätestens jetzt müsste er gemerkt haben, das ich bereits auf seine Igno war. Ich bin ja nicht der schlauste *g* Also hab ich meinen Chat hochgescrollt (hab nen Addon, das mir längst vergangene Chateinträge anzeigt) und finde da genau das gleiche Szenario, wieder Zul'Aman, wieder A. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich nein gesagt habe und er mich darauf ignoriert hat. ^^


----------



## pharazon/anub (15. August 2010)

@ 

* Mayestic 
*
kann dir in allen Punkten voll zustimmen, ich hab bestimmt um die 100 Leute auf der ignore, teils aus den RND HC´s wie du gesagt hast. aller dings bin ich auch bei Spammern schnell damit bei der hand, denn je nach dem was es war lässt sich daraus schließen das man nix mit dem zu tun haben will, genauso in raids, wenn einer einfach seinen Cha nicht beherrcht dann pack ich den auch drauf, denn wenn ich n raid aufmache , reduziert das die möglichkeit das der mitkommt und den raid in gefahr bringt


----------



## pastranora (15. August 2010)

ich habe nur die gm's auf ignore den letzten haben ich als m......... bezeichnet als er mit ner klage vor 3 monaten drohte und nen ban habe ich ihn ignoriert und nix passiert.


----------



## Annovella (15. August 2010)

Belphega schrieb:


> mit meiner Dudu.





Feremus schrieb:


> joa die hat hat man 5 leute .und das schlimme ist man muss die leute wegen bahnalen gründen drauf sätzen



BAM. Deutsche Sprache wird kritisch getroffen!



Freu dich, das sie dich auf ignore packen, so bist dir sicher, das diese Vögel dir nie wieder etwas zuwispern.
Hab auf meiner Ignore-List auch circa 150 Leute drauf(nicht alle von meinem Realm. Ich pack auch allein Leute drauf, die im Gruppenchannel in einer Rnadomhero am herumpöbeln und stressen sind.


----------



## Schlaviner (15. August 2010)

War damals zu BC Zeiten.
War mit meinem ersten char im Auktionshaus und hab 20 leichtes Leder reingestellt für 10g.

Dann flüstert mich nen 70ger an mit dem worten : "Lol du kleiner spast was willst du? fühl dich nich cool nur weil du 20 Leichtes leder so teuer reinstellst" Wollt ihm daraufhin antworten hab aber nur ein "Spieler ignoriert euch" gelesen
naja idioten gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pharazon/anub (15. August 2010)

schlaviner das wäre ein grund fürn ticket gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowersun (15. August 2010)

Also das was ich jetzt erzähle hat nur im passiven dingsi *komischer ausdruck* mit Ignore zutun.

Realm: Norgannon

Bei uns gibts ne berühmte 70er Raid Gilde. Wobei sie nicht für ihre ich sag ma "Teil Freude" bekannt sind. Ninja-Looter werden sie von den meisten genannt. Ich kann das nur bestätigen. War selber mal in ihrer Gilde mit nem Char um zu sehen wies damals so war (Hab erst mit Wotlk angefangen). Weiter im Text: Der Gilden Leader (der wie soll ich sagen....komischste von allen) inv einen da nur wenn du einen BC-Acc hast. Ich hab natürlich gelogen. Einmal drin wurde ich freundlich begrüßt und auch so behandelt. Dann etwa 2 Monate später sagte ich dass ich leave um weiterzu leveln. Alle habn gesagt ja so Viel Spaß noch, Byebye, vielleicht sieht man sich ma wieder etc. Doch eben nur der Gilden Leader war da anders gepolt. Zuerst ma mich zugeflamed: "Du scheiss Kacknoob!!" "Verpiss dich!" und so einige weitere Sachen. Dann hab ich versucht zu vermitteln dass ich nunma weiterleveln möchte. Dann hab ich eine ganz simple Frage gestellt: "Ist es denn so unverständlich dass ich weiterleveln will?" Daraufhin er: "Dieser Spieler ignoriert euch." 

Fazit: Es gibt solche Leute und solche Leute. Und ich steh soviel ich weiß nur bei dieser Person auf der Ignore.

Naja, schönen Abend noch. Flowersun Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (15. August 2010)

Wenn man Leute in rnd inis auf Igno setzt kommt man nie wieder mit diesen Spielern in eine Gruppe. 
Das kann unter Umständen unter lvl 80 längere Wartezeiten bedeuten.


----------



## Ministar (15. August 2010)

pastranora schrieb:


> ich habe nur die gm's auf ignore den letzten haben ich als m......... bezeichnet als er mit ner klage vor 3 monaten drohte und nen ban habe ich ihn ignoriert und nix passiert.



Ich hab noch nie ausprobiert GMs auf igno zu packen. Die Liste ist bei mir bis auf so einen Emote spamenden Hunter aus Eisenschmiede sowieso leer aber da man GMs nichtmal auf Freundesliste packen kann denke ich das du uns ne Geschichte erzählen willst.

Nur zu, ich mag sowas.
Fang an, am besten mit:
Es war einmal ein Spieler namens Pastranora.
Er hatte zwar nix zu erzählen aber eine unglaubliche Phantasie. Eines schönen tages jedoch... So! Ab hier darfst du weiterschreiben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (15. August 2010)

Ich war vor kurzem mit meiner Druidin per Dungeonfinder in Düsterbruch (West). Kaum waren wir drinnen sah ich schon, dass der Jäger Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen hat. Machte ihn drauf aufmerksam dass man mit dem Debuff eigentlich nicht in Instanzen geht. Naja keine Antwort, der Tank legt los. 3 Mobgruppen später meldete sich der Jäger, er müsse die Rüssi reppen. Er portet sich raus und wir machen weiter. Einige Mobgruppen sagte der Jäger erneut: Oh mist, Pfeile vergessen, gehe kurz nach SW welche kaufen. Und wieder ist er weg. Wir machten nochmal einige Mobgruppen ohne ihn, bis wir dann in dem Raum mit den Satyrn sind. Wir nahmen der kürzesten Weg zum Boss. Der Jäger schrieb "Ihr" ... fragte mich was das hiesse, aber der Tank pullte weiter. Jetzt schreibt er nochmal: "die hir auch". Er wollte wohl die ganze Ini clear machen. Ich wies darauf hin, dass ich hier eigentlich nur wegen Equip bin. Man mache kaum noch Clearruns. Wenn er EP möchte solle er Questen geben. Der Jäger heulte immer noch rum "das machen noch *wille (<---!!!)"* "Wenn ich mit meinem Tank ICC25er HC tanke, mache ich auch alle" Naja, ich ignorierte ihn erstmal ... später, beim Wasserele Boss droppte der Halsschmuck mit 7 Wille, 7 Int und ein bisschen Krit. Ich dachte mir "ach das wäre gerade nice ... mein alter halsschmuck gab nur ausdauer und wenig wille" ich sah, dass niemand anders drauf rollte und würfelte Bedarf, woraufhin ich es bekommen habe. Da kam wieder der Jäger: "das ist für dd du noob" Dachte mir: Was will der von mir? "Es hat kein Hit und ist deswegen auch für Heiler" sagte ich ihm. Dann kam von ihm "hey omg mein 6,5k gs heal dudu der hat auch 0 krit" Okay, ich halte viel aus, aber sowas muss ich mir nicht gefallen lassen. Ich betrachtete ihn: Er hat Leder-Erbstücke mit Zaubermacht drauf. Dieses Eisenfedernzeugs oder so (keine Ahnung wie das heisst ;D). Nungut, auf die Plätze, Fertig, FLAMEN!
Ich: "... sprach der Jäger mit Zaubermacht Equip -.- Ich habs nicht nötig mir von jemandem wie dir vorzuschreiben, auf was ich würfeln soll oder nicht."
Ich: "Dass du einen Tank hast der ICC25 HC geht UND einen heiler mit 6,5k GS hast glaubt dir eh keine Sau"
Später kam von ihm nurnoch ein "-.-" und dann wurden wir auch schon mit der ausschlusswahl erlöst.
Er war zwar von einem anderen Server, aber wäre er auf meinem gewesen, hätts allemal ein /ignore gegeben =)


----------



## Bipun (15. August 2010)

ich musste sogar mal leute von meiner igno löschen weil die zu voll war gibt halt viele pfosten meistens landen die wegen undskill oder wenn sie einfach nach dem loot den raid leaven auf der igno


----------



## Toxxical (15. August 2010)

Herz schrieb:


> "Es hat kein Hit und ist deswegen auch für Heiler"


----------



## wowz124 (16. August 2010)

wenn mich wer beleidigt und dan auf ignore setzt bekommt der dan mit nem anderen char den flame ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die antworte sind immerwieder witzig zb: man bist du doof


----------



## Gatax (16. August 2010)

So weit ich weiß noch nie...^^


----------



## ~Destro~ (16. August 2010)

Ich wurde mal von einem 0815 equibten Mage ignored, weil ich ihm als Raidleader in einem 25er Raid nicht auf ein Healtrinket mitwürfeln lassen hab (Ich weiß nicht mehr welches, aber es war zu 100% n heal Trinket) daraufhin hat er direkt den Raid geleaved


----------



## BossRulE (16. August 2010)

Realm: Terrordar
Fraktion: Horde
Wieviele? : Halber Realm
Warum? : Weil ich ein Arsch bin und die Wahrheit sage.


----------



## Fauzi (16. August 2010)

Wenn ich alles auf Ignore setze was mich aufregt, kann ich ja gar nichtmehr flamen..
Daher sind meist nur Goldseller oder sonstige eingeschränkte Spammer drauf zu finden, und das nicht lange.
Aber ich bin bestimmt auf einigen Ignorelisten zu finden, ich würde mich auch ignorieren bevor ich mein Selbstbewusstsein verliere.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## basel1338 (16. August 2010)

letztens in 1k mittags wo die gruppen voll sind
ich schon in der 2 raidgruppe und lauf einfach zum westfunk als mich einer anschreib warum ich ihn nicht heale
ich dadrauf eine antwort geschreiben
glaubte ich
sie werden ignoriert -.-
ich einem auser gilde bescheid gesagt das er ihn anschreiben soll das er mich von ingo nehmen soll kurz dadrauf schreibt er mir "ok was willst du bist nicht mehr auf igno" am arsch war immer noch drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich erneut versucht zuschreiben warum ich ihn nicht gehealt hab
nach einigem umgelogge um ihn zur rede zustellen konnte ich ihm dann mitteilen das er nicht in meiner raidgruppe war und ich deshalb seine hp nicht gesehen hab
er schreibt nur mach doch die plaketten an dann siehste auch alle und zack war ich wieder auf der ingo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sezulad (16. August 2010)

Auf meiner Ignore - Liste sind meist nur Goldseller und irgendwelche /2 Flamer/Spammer

so far...


----------



## Deadlikemee (16. August 2010)

Vor einiger zeit   wollte ich mit einer anderen  Gilde  ony raiden  als ich plötzlich ein  kick bekommen  obwohl der RAID noch nicht einmal angefangen hat darauf hin fragte ich den raidleader was das sein soll , der raidleiter  sagte  ich habe  seine halbe Gilde auf ignor  ich meinte  nein  ( zum Glück hatte ich 1nen Tag zuvor meine ignor List aufgeräumt ^^  das war mein Glück) auf jeden Fall bekam ich einige whisper aufauf einmal  und meinen invite stand nichts mehr im Wege *hust* Bekam invite  und konnte  ony raiden  ^^

und die Moral von der Geschichte  alte ignore wo man nicht mehr sicher ist  was ein andere verbrochen hat  sollte man ihn mal von igno packen den es kann dir auch mal nen vorteil Schafen !!!!!!!


----------



## pharazon/anub (16. August 2010)

@ bipun, es gibt ein feines addon names Ignore more^^


----------



## Doofkatze (16. August 2010)

Biete: Leute auf der Ignore, weil sie nicht gruppenfähig sind
Dazu gehört der Gruppenleave, weil eine Person im ICC 10er keine 6k GS hat (nur 4,7 OMG OMG "ihr wollt doch alle sterben")
oder das Altbekannte "buffst du mal bitte?" "warum sollte ich buffen, kostet mich doch Kerzen"
und ganz bekannt "leckt mich, ich hab kein Bock mehr" und dann ein Pull wodurch mindestens der halbe Raid stirbt
Es gibt natürlich dann noch das "Wir machen 7-8 Bosse" "XX erhält Weiheabzeichen" XX verlässt den Schlachtzug
"Wir machen AK 10er Clear, da einige noch den Erfolg brauchen, wer damit nicht einverstanden ist, sollte jetzt gehen"
Toravon stirbt
"XX verlässt den Schlachtzug"
uuund zu guter letzt
"loooooooooooooooooooool...ICC und TS...ihr KACKNOOBS, ich mach ICC HC down OHNE TS"

Suche: Stehe selbst auf Ignore, da ich in /2 gerne mal trashtalke ODER auch vllt. relevante Dinge sage (z.B. habe ich es mal gewagt, anzusprechen, das ich es nicht gerade mag, 1er Stacks Frostwyrmer kaufen zu müssen und wurde angeflaumt bzw. auf Ignore gesetzt, da sich ja nicht alle 10/20 Frostwyrmer leisten können...)
In Sachen Trashtalk: Ich versuche halt ma gerne, z.B. Romantikschmöker oder dulusaknöpfe zu verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperPascal (16. August 2010)

Wenn sich ein Spieler mir gegenüber extrem asozial verhält, dann warne ich meine Gildenkollegen vor ihm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...

Habe ich auch mal gemacht.Ein Gildenkollege hat mich gefragt,ob ich nicht lust hätte pdc nhc als dd zu machen.
Dachte mir ok.Gehe in Gruppe rein.Da sehe ich einen alten Gildenkollege.Sofort hat er mich beschimpft.
Er:Gilde verlassen und so.Was für ein aioziales Verhalten.
Ich:Jetzt noch bisschen Rechtschreibung dann ist alles ok
Er.Halt die Schnautze du wixxer sonst wirst du gekickt
Dann war mal bisschen Pause.Dann hat er wieder angefangen
Er.Dein Eq ist so schlecht du kannst nichtmal in ne Hc gehn.wie arm
Ich.bestimmt.
Er.gildenkollege kik mal den da
Ich war nah drann es nochmal mit der Rechtschreibung zu sagen aber habe es nicht.
Dann waren wir mit Pdc fertig und schon wurde ich aus Gruppe gekickt.Habe dann Gildenkollegen gewarnt.
Habe ihn dann auf angewhispert
Er ignoriert Euch
Dachteas Spiel kann man auch zu 2.spielen,setze ihn auch auf igno.


----------



## spaten (16. August 2010)

Feremus schrieb:


> joa die hat hat man 5 leute .und das schlimme ist man muss die leute wegen bahnalen gründen drauf sätzen



uffff



btt.

netter whisper

Xy: du hast meinen kumpel beleidigt und auf ignore.
ich: meine igno ist mit allen chars leer, auch beleidige ich niemanden. 
Xy: doch hast du, man kennt dich ja auch nicht anders. als holypriest hast auch nichts drauf und machst andere für deine fehler verantwortlich.
ich: ehm.. ich bin shadow.
Xy ignoriert euch. (welch ein verlust)


EDIT: natürlich ist meine ignorierliste nicht "nie" leer. nach kurzer zeit bereinige ich wieder, jeder hat eine 2. chance verdient.


----------



## kretz0r (16. August 2010)

Zu Geil ^^

gerade eben, ich schreib so im /4 das ich ne icc25er rnd grp aufmache, eher ein twink raid, also kein gs und exp vorsätze, damit auchmal die "neuen" spieler auf dem server mitkommen können.ich spiele fury warri und hab tdm gelocked damit ich des kack ding endlich bekomme. jedenfalls war die grp fast voll 22/25 leute...
dann schreibt mich einer an:,, ey sachma spinnst du oder was?du hast garnich zu bestimmen was gelocked ist und was nicht!"
ich dachte mir nur so ololol, wollte ihm schreiben und dann erschien diese süße rote meldung " Spieler X ignoriert euch"

ich muss immernoch drüber lachen^^


----------



## Herz des Phönix (16. August 2010)

Beitrag gelöscht da es nur zu Flames führen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (17. August 2010)

Werd ich dauernd weil:
-ich mir von vorlauten Randomdeppen nicht auf der Nase rumtazen lasse
-ich den Gearscoreschwachsinn nicht mitmache
-dumme Sprüche nicht auf mir sitzen lasse
-ich sehr unangenehm werden kann, wenn die oberen 3 Punkte zusammen kommen.Auf Frostwolf nur von Vorteil, meine eigene Ignoreliste platzt auch vor Spammern, Flamern und Vollidioten, so ist man vor denen wenigstens sicher, außerdem erweitert mir Ignoremore die Liste ins unendliche UND shared sie auf alle Chars <3


----------



## diabolo1234504 (17. August 2010)

Ich war als Wotlk schon ein Monat draußen war mit meinem Hexer 80 geworden hatte auch hälfte vom Eq epic, da bin ich in Archavons Kammer mit ner 25er Grp (kannte die Ini noch von meinem Hunter) war auch im Dmg gut dabei trotz vergleichsweise schlechtem EQ, nachdem wir dann 4 mal gewiped sind kickt mich der Grp-Leader mit dem Argument du hast da ja nochn Item für lvl 70 lLOLOOLOL, und wie wenig Dps hast du denn, ich hatte 200 Dps weniger als er aber doppelt so viel Dmg und ich war einer der wenigen die die Taktik verstanden haben (obwohls nich schwierig is) Naja der Leader ist immer als einer der ersten verreckt, und hat mich hinterher auf Igno gepackt mit dem Argument das er sich nicht mit so Noobs wie wie abgibt -.-


----------



## diabolo1234504 (17. August 2010)

~Destro~ schrieb:


> Ich wurde mal von einem 0815 equibten Mage ignored, weil ich ihm als Raidleader in einem 25er Raid nicht auf ein Healtrinket mitwürfeln lassen hab (Ich weiß nicht mehr welches, aber es war zu 100% n heal Trinket) daraufhin hat er direkt den Raid geleaved




Is doch auch unfair, nur weil jemand nicht so gutes EQ hat ihn nicht mitwürfeln zu lassen, find ich schon Assi


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (17. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Is doch auch unfair, nur weil jemand nicht so gutes EQ hat ihn nicht mitwürfeln zu lassen, find ich schon Assi



Naja kommt drauf an, wenn das ein Trinket a la: Wenn eure hilfreichen Zauber Blablubs machen erhaltet ihr für 15sek Blabla war, is das für mich dann doch eindeutig nicht für Mages gedacht, und die paar Statboni drauf machen den Kohl ja auch nemer fett. v.v Und da er ja sagt 100% Heiltrinket find ich des schon okay.

BTT: Ich hab eig niemanden wirklich auf meiner Igno, nur einen einzigen, aber den mit allen Chars. Die Story dazu is recht kurz: Eigentlich sehr gut befreundet aber von heut auf morgen fängt der an mir an den Kopf zu werfen wie behindert ich doch bin und dass er mich noch nie gemocht und was für ne dumme v***e ich doch bin. -.-' Ich bin ja sonst sehr tolerant und setze niemanden ausser die übelsten Flamer mal drauf, aber die Aktion.... No Comment.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (17. August 2010)

Was interessiert mich, ob jemand den ich gar nicht kenne nicht mehr mit mir reden will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neme16 (17. August 2010)

war früher lustig, zu bc zeiten da war ich mal in einer der besten gilden aufm server die ziemliches ansehen genoss und wenn dann mal jmd. in ner hero oder so mist baut und flamt aus sinnlosen gründen haben ihn direkt 30-40 leute auf igno gehabt , besonders ärgerlich wenn er was besonders verzaubert oder gedraftet haben wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da waren die meisten immer überfreundlich zu dir ^^


----------



## Fröstler (17. August 2010)

Mich hat mal ein Hunter auf Ignore gepackt, weil ich ihn gefragt habe, warum er Zaubermacht als Jäger sockelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andererseits ist es ja fast besser bei solchen Leuten auf ignore zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (1. September 2010)

Ich will mal wissen ob ihr das für nötig haltet:

Ich fordere wen zum Duell heraus--
Das Duell wurde abgebrochen--
Er wispert mich an: geh weiterspielen jungchen--
Ich Antworte ihm:Woher willst du wissen wie Alt ich bin und wieso sind Duelle was für Kinder?--
**** Ignoriert Euch.


Ist das verhalten normal? Was ist an einem ungezwungenem Duell, wo es weder auf dmg oder sontiges ankommt, so schlimm?


----------



## Dalfi (1. September 2010)

Nichts, wenn man vorher fragt.
Ich hasse solche Leute auch die einen wenn man aus welchem Grund auch immer lustig durch die Welt marschiert und unerwartet ein Duell-Fenster aufploppt. Vorzugsweise von Schurken, welche sich dann bereits im Stealth befinden.

Die penetrantere Version sind dann noch die, die einen nach dem Ablehnen direkt wieder auffordern und wieder und wieder.
Das führt dazu, dass man abgenervt direkt anfängt solche Spinner, die es nicht verstehen wollen, dass andere halt lieber PvE machen und keine Lust haben von Full S8 Kaspern geonehittet zu werden nur weil denen dabei einer abgeht, auf Ignore packt.

Was nicht heißt, das Du es so gemacht hast, aber ab einem gewissen Grad der Genervtheit macht man das halt beim ersten mal um weiterer Belästigung aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## IIIFireIII (1. September 2010)

Wenn mir einer mit seinem Wunsch nach einem Duell zu sehr auf den Senkel geht, nehme ich das Duell einfach an und bleibe reglos stehen bis der "Kampf" vorbei ist,  damit er seine benötigte Bestätigung bekommet und gehe danch einfach wieder meines Weges.

Aber auf ignore habe ich deswegen noch keinen gestezt.


----------



## Toxxical (1. September 2010)

Ich bin kurz vorher erst online gekommen und war auch nicht Penetrant. 
Ich mache eben gern Duelle und wenn mir jemand normal zu verstehen gibt das er keine lust hat oder abbricht, las ich ihn auch in ruhe.
Dieses "geh weiterspielen Jungchen" und Ignorieren hätte nicht sein müssen. Schließlich ist man kein Kind, nur weil man gern mal ein Duell macht.


----------



## USV (1. September 2010)

Feremus schrieb:


> joa die hat hat man 5 leute .und das schlimme ist man muss die leute wegen bahnalen gründen drauf sätzen




so...und jetzt noch mal auf einen verständlichen DEUTSCH


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (1. September 2010)

Ich pack grundsätzlich niemanden auf Igno ganz egal wie sehr mich die betreffende Person auch nerven mag. Es kann ja immer noch sein das genau diese Person sich für mich irgendwann als nützlich erweist. Außerdem flame ich solche Leute lieber gleich, das ärgert die bestimmt mehr als wenn ich die auf Igno hab und die davon vielleicht niemals etwas mitbekommen. 
Ne also bei mir auf Igno befinden sich nur Goldseller =)


----------



## dedennis (1. September 2010)

die wo mich auf ignore haben hab ich sicher auch schon drin wenn nicht auch egal


----------



## Knochinió (1. September 2010)

Ignore´s zu farmen ist doch wirklich das leichteste von der Welt. Jedenfalls auf dem Server wo ich spiele.

Meine Ignore-Liste ist ständig voll. Sie wird zwischendurch nur leerer wenn die Chars auf nen anderen Server getranst werden.
Wobei ich es dabei auch nicht wirklich drauf anlege. Nur wenn man sich das (Fehl-)Verhalten einiger Spieler gepaart mit nicht vorhandenem Respekt in Verbindung mit niedrigstem Gossen-Vokabular länger als eine Stunde geben muss, hört der Spass bei mir auf. Und zack ... der Nächste auf Ignore PLS !!! 

Gerade diese "Spieler" hinterlassen eher den Eindruck das sie ihre Chars irgendwo bei ebay gekauft haben oder ihn beim Power-Leveling zwischengeparkt haben.
Genau die sind es die mit null Verständnis ihrer eigenen Klasse und den Bossen aufwarten und die ganze Zeit den Raid mit irdendwelchen S....s zuflamen.

Nicht das ich es darauf anlege, aber wenn ich mich im entspannten Ablauf des Spiels gestört fühle, kenne ich mit diesem Schlag von Spielern kein Pardon.

Denn man sollte auch nie vergessen: So wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es gelegentlich auch wieder heraus ...!!!

In diesem Sinne die "Besten" Grüße an alle auf meiner Ignore-Liste ...


----------



## oOSpeX (4. September 2010)

Naja, ich setzt jeden tag 2-3 Leute auf ignore und hatte schon öfter das Problem das ich dann schon zu viele hatte :/ Die Gründe dafür sind hauptsächlich: 1.Die Cha Namen: Russiagirl, Powerlady,Pwnzzzz,DoubleDragon...um nur einige Namen zu nennen. Solche Leute kommen bei mir strait to ignore wenn ich sie iwas im /2er posten sehe oder sie mir in nem raid übern weg laufen.(im kleinen rahmen landen auch member von gilden mit gimp namen auf der ignore liste) 2.Noob aussagen von Leuten die es besser wissen sollten. 3.Fails von Leuten die es besser wissen sollten. 4.Ninja Looter 

Der beste Grund aus dem ich ich auf ignore gelanden bin hat sich so zugetragen:

Ich: "suchen noch 1 heiler für *Zombiefest*"

jemand schreibt mich an, ich lade ihn. Kurz darauf wurde ich von einem Pala angeschrieben "hier, heiler. Wo bleibt der Inv?"

Ich: "Sry, voll."

Er:"LoL?!Ich hab dir schon vor 2 minuten geschrieben das ich mitwill."

Ich scroll rauf und wirklich, er hat mich angeschrieben.

Ich:"Sry, überlesen. Hab die Stelle jetzt schon an wen anderen vergeben."

Er: "GZ 2 IGNORE! -_- Ticket is auch schon raus, guter freund von mir is GM."

Ich:"WTF?!Oo Was hab ich gemacht?!"

Er:"Verarschen lass ich mich nicht. Deine gildenleiter kenn ich auch, ich sag ihm er soll dich kicken."

....Der typ war so ziemlich der gestörteste Spieler der mir je unter gekommen is.


----------



## Dweencore (4. September 2010)

oOSpeX schrieb:


> Naja, ich setzt jeden tag 2-3 Leute auf ignore und hatte schon öfter das Problem das ich dann schon zu viele hatte :/ Die Gründe dafür sind hauptsächlich: 1.Die Cha Namen: Russiagirl, Powerlady,Pwnzzzz,DoubleDragon...um nur einige Namen zu nennen. Solche Leute kommen bei mir strait to ignore wenn ich sie iwas im /2er posten sehe oder sie mir in nem raid übern weg laufen.(im kleinen rahmen landen auch member von gilden mit gimp namen auf der ignore liste) 2.Noob aussagen von Leuten die es besser wissen sollten. 3.Fails von Leuten die es besser wissen sollten. 4.Ninja Looter
> 
> Der beste Grund aus dem ich ich auf ignore gelanden bin hat sich so zugetragen:
> 
> ...


Solche Leute kenn ich auch, einfach blöd sowas!




&#8364;*JEEH 500 Beiträge !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Potenzus (4. September 2010)

bei uns im Handelschannel fragte einer ständig nach dem gildenleader von der gilde soundso
als ich ihm weil mir das ziemlich aun sack ging schrieb: Guck doch mal im Arsenal wenns sich so interessiert
 	kam nurnoch zurück: Guck doch bei deiner Mutter

und schon war ich auf igno ohne zu wissen was das soll


----------



## pharazon/anub (4. September 2010)

der der dir mitm gm gedroht hätte. ggn den hättst du mal n ticket schreiben können^^ amtsmissbrauch/anmaßung sehen die nämlich nicht gern^^ (klappt gibt mind ne verwarnung )


----------



## Elvaras459 (5. September 2010)

Also ich hab auch ein paar Leute auf der Igno aber das sind meistens Flamer und Heulsußen deren scheiß gelaber ich nicht hören bzw nicht lesen will.....

Ich bin auch oft auf die igno gekommen und meistens wars auch berechtigt wenn mir son halbes Hemd aufn Sack geht dann sag ich ihm was er fürn Spaßt is und ich nichts vom ihm halte dann komm ich halt auf die igno.....

Aber heute ist mir auch etwas komisches passiert in bezug auf die Ignore-Liste xD Aber des war bestimmt ein Kiddy.....
Wir waren PDC-HC und beim Endboss isn Hunter- Item und ein Tank Hals glaub ich gedroppt....

Also ich bin Hunter aber hab das eig nicht gebraucht.....
Naja ich dachte kein anderer braucht die Items also neede ich sie..... Jaja ich weiß ihr könnt mich ruhig etz flamen aber sobald niemand es braucht need ich auch drauf SOFERN es geht^^ das könnten die anderen ja auch machen......
Naja bin dann raus irgendwann schreibt mich einer an und fragt

: Warum hast du Alles geneedet?
Ich: Hab ich nicht nur den Loot vom Endboss und den hat doch keiner gebraucht^^
Er: warum hast du Alles geneedet Mann ? Was soll denn das ?
Ich: scroll hoch ! 
Er: Man du hast Alles geneedet und jetzt bist du auch noch so ! 
Ich: Pass ma auf wenn du das Item brauchst komm zu mir und du kriegst es sofort aber geh mir nicht auf den Sack ok ? soll ich dich inven ? dann kriegst du das Item
Er: Du hast es gar nicht gebraucht und einfach geneedet ! Ticket und gut is
Ich: Tzz Sensibelchen
Dieser Spieler ignoriert euch

Von mir aus könnt ihr mich nen Ninjalooter schimpfen is mir wayne ich hab da meine eigene Theorie ( hatte ja keiner Need ) aber der Kerl hatte se nemmer alle ich war wenigstens kooperativ und wollts ihm, nachdem ich wusste dass er das Item braucht, auch geben^^ Aber der hat volle rum gespackt -.- 

Und nur so weil ich ihm das scheiß ding ja auch geben wollt mir is es ma passiert das mir einer etwas weg geneedet hat in Grube hc und der hatte ein 264er Item für den Slot als ich ihn gefragt hab ob ichs bitte haben kann hat er mich erst ma ignoriert ( also nicht auf meine Fragen reagiert ) und nach mehrmals Fragen hat er sich neben mich gestellt und angehandelt.... abgebrochen und es dann neben mir gedisst !


----------



## Megaschlumpf (5. September 2010)

Hehe da wüsste ich auch etwas.

War noch vor 2 Tagen.
Ich war mit meinem Magier auf der Suche nach einer AK 25er Gruppe.
Es war nur eine einzige (mit Gearcheck) offen und ich hatte keine Lust eine neue aufzumachen.
Da mein Gear (PdK 25er/ PdoK10er/ICC10er) mit nem Gearscore (Ja. Ich hasse es auch, aber man kommt ohne halt nicht mehr klar.) von 5653 eigentlich reichen sollte, hatte ich keinerlei Bedenken.
Achja: Ich habe Zornerfüllte PvP Armschienen.
Also geh ich Dala - mitte und folgendes Gespräch mit dem Raidleiter tut sich auf.

Ich winke ihn an.
Er: "nope wird nix hast pvp gear du bob"
Ich: "Ja, aber nur ein einziges Teil und meinen Schaden mach ich auch so."
**** ignoriert Euch.

Faszinierend, was es für Leute gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (5. September 2010)

ist ja therapeutisch wertvoll. der thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! "ich hatte tel'abim banane angelegt, deshalb durfte ich nicht moderpflaume tanken!".

igno gibts bei mir relativ schnell:

- jägerlein rotzt pausenlos salve raus und bringt damit das aggromanagement durcheinander: igno

- zwei DKs wollen beide tanks sein und kloppen sich um die mobs: beide igno

- mr. imbahêxxà schnorchelt so viel aderlass dass ich ihn mehr heilen muss als den tank: igno

- shâdòwrôúgê postet nach jeder trashgruppe den dmg: igno

ich bin kein großer dmg-messer und bin der meinung, dass man mit grünem gear und durch aufmerksames spielen alles hinbekommt, aber wer die grundlegenden dinge nicht drauf hat, oder glaube er/sie wäre mit lvl17 der/die obergeilheit in person, mit dem/der will ich noch einmal spielen (müssen).


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

Ich wurde mal Zul'Farrak gezogen und während dessen droppte die "Nachtklinge" ein episches Zweihandschwert. Natürlich wollte es der der mich gezogen haben aber ich habs schnell gelootet und gleich danach bin ich auf seine Igno-Liste gekommen :/


----------



## Duselette (5. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich will mal wissen ob ihr das für nötig haltet:
> 
> Ich fordere wen zum Duell heraus--
> Das Duell wurde abgebrochen--
> ...



dafür habe ich ein Addon was mir automatisch alle Duellwünsche abbricht. Weil ich es auf den Tot nicht ausstehen kann, wenn irgendwelche Leute die in der postpubertären Phase stecken geblieben sind, meinen jeden und alles mit Duellforderungen zu nerven.


----------



## Cathan (5. September 2010)

Elvaras459 schrieb:


> Also ich bin Hunter aber hab das eig nicht gebraucht.....
> Naja ich dachte kein anderer braucht die Items also neede ich sie..... Jaja ich weiß ihr könnt mich ruhig etz flamen aber sobald niemand es braucht need ich auch drauf SOFERN es geht^^ das könnten die anderen ja auch machen......
> Naja bin dann raus irgendwann schreibt mich einer an und fragt



Du weist aber was "Bedarf" heist oder?
dafür wärst du auch auf meiner igno gelandet so wie jeder Ninjalooter.


----------



## Xartoss (5. September 2010)

das thema mit "kinder" in wow, könnte man ausdehnen soweit man möchte ... dazu sag ich nur: der jüngste meiner gilde war 13 und hatte mehr hirn, als manch 20-40 jähriger im /2er chat *G*




aber /igno kenn ich ... 

im /2er fragte ich nach einer brustverz. hatte aber nur 90% der mats ... in der frage auch gleich nach den restlichen mats mit "zahle XX dafür" ...

nach 2-3 dummen kommentaren der erste "kauf dir doch im AH"... leider war nix drin, das ich ihm auch schrieb ... er:"HF auf igno, du spast"




sagma gehts noch ??? war doch nur ne frage und n hinweis


----------



## Thaldor (5. September 2010)

Da fällt mir auch wieder eine lustige Geschichte ein...
Mitten in der Nacht zwischen 1 und 2 Uhr in der Kanalisation von Dalaran. Ich und ein paar Gildenkollegen mit denen ich im Ts saß am Duelle machen. Sowohl untereinander, als auch mit ein paar uns eher weniger bekannten Leuten, unter anderem einer Eule. 
Ich dachte mir "Ok, Eulen sind leichte Beute, yay!". Ich fordere sie zum Duell heraus und gewinne souverän. Die Eule fordert mich zu weiteren Duellen heraus, die ich allesamt gewinne. Nach dem 6 oder 7 verlorenen Duell fing die Eule mit /spucken /lachen /beschimpfen etc. an ich tippte ebenfalls /lol ein. Die Eule erwiederte mit "Ok dafür gibts ignore und ich sorge dafür, dass du aus der Gilde fliegst!".
Kurz darauf wird einer meiner Gildenkollegen von besagter Eule angeschrieben. 
Eule:"Du sag mal wer is den euer Gildenleader?" 
G:"Hmm warum fragst?"
Eule:"Euer Schurke da XYZ hat mich gerade beleidigt und ich finde bei solch einem Verhalten sollte er gekickt werden."
G:"Was hatter den gesagt?"
Zuerst kam daraufhin keine Antwort. Erst 5 Minuten später whisperte er den nächsten Gildenkollegen an "Wer is euer Gildenleader?". Daraufhin sprang einer von uns als Gildenleader ein und forderte die Eule auf ins Ts zu kommen und ihm die Sache doch genauer zu erklären. Zufälligerweise war natürlich sein Mikro kaputt und generell seine Soundkarte im Arsch, sodass er uns nichtmal zuhören konnte. 
Es war echt lustig und ich glaube der Druide denkt noch bis heute, dass ich jetzt bei Gildenraids eine Lootsperre hab =)


----------



## benwingert (5. September 2010)

das kenn ich iwann ma im /2:
Ich: Suche noch ein Heal für Raid X
1 whisper 1 inv
nach ca 1 min kommt noch ein /w
Er: hier dudu heal
Ich: sry voll
Er: ja klar
"xxxx ignoriert euch."
seltsame leute gibts...


----------



## Spaceflyer (5. September 2010)

das geilste fand ich vor kurzem bei mir. ich ak 10ner. wir sind beim ersten mal toravon gewiped. ich sprech mit den heilern ab, dass ich schaden mache und mitheile, wenn die gruppe gerade viel schaden frist. zu meinem leidwesen hatte der priestheiler wollen wir es mal gelinde ausdrücken einen sehr schlechten tag, was die heilung angeht. ich bin als die ganze zeit am switschen swischen boss schaden, kugel schaden und gruppe heilen, das dies dann etwas mehr aufmerksamkeit verlangt ist logisch. wir legen den boss, ein schurke schreibt mich an, warum ich nicht blutrausch gezündet habe. ich erkläre ihm die situation und dass es mit den heilern abgesprochen war, dass ich ab und zu mitheile, dass man da schonmal blutrausch vergessen kann. ich werde als alter kackboon , der seine klasse nicht spielen kann usw. beschimpft. als ich dann was hartes antworten wollte spieler ignoriert euch. naja. bei solchen leuten hoffe ich, dass die gm's die tickets ordentlich bearbeiten und ihm einen ban für gewisse zeit geben.


----------



## Tilim (5. September 2010)

Das komischste was ich mal hatte war folgendes:
Ich laufe mit meinem ersten char einem Druiden duch das Eschental, kurz vor M_aestras __Posten und muss so komische Wichtel aus der Hölle kloppen und mir kommt ein glaube ich lvl 24 Hexer entgegen. Ich klicke ihn an und buffe ihm MDW. Nach 1 min bekomme ich die Nachricht "Welcome to Ignorlist". Als ich warum fragen wollte... XXXX ignoriert euch._


----------



## BobaBasti (5. September 2010)

Naja bei mir kommen leute mit rechtsradikalen namen und so auf die igno oder wenn sie mich zu tode nerven ... wie ein lvl 1 typ der von mir mal so 100G wollte ...

Und zum Thema Kiddys^^: Eine schöne Randomgruppe : Ich mitm damaligen Main (Hunter) soo wir machen 3 Inis und ic hmerke das 2 von meinem Server sind. Dann machen wir noch ne 4te etwas fürn Hunter droppt ich konnte es gebrauchen soo ich mache need ... bekomme es lege es an etc. dann labert mich der Schurke im /schreien an (ist glaube ich /y) "Alta voll Schurkenstats gibs mir." "Danach ich ok aba ist leider Schwere Rüstung ... und geben will ichs dir nich unbedingt...^^" Soo danach macht er igno und geht raus ... alle schreiben watn Kiddy und so... danach frag ic hmal soo wie alt sie sind.. naja nach 10 minuten unterhalten während des wartens : Sach ma wie alt du bist hast nich geschrieben. Ich 14... er Omg ... danach war er raus... Also auc hältere leute sind ein bissel blöde (bin jetz älter^^)...

Und PS mir wurde schon gesagt das ich oft erwachsener reagiere wenn ich geflamet werde als ein Über RoxXortyp mit 80k gearscore der sagt das er mindestens 30 jahre alt ist und überdurchschnittlich gebildet tut ... oder ist xD


----------



## Edrohma (5. September 2010)

hmm jo ignoreliste ist bei mir nie was drauf, leute die mich ignorieren flame ich in /2. wahlweise auch deren gilden oder mütter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbirion (5. September 2010)

im handelschannel hat mal ein dk gepostet was zum tanken besser wäre....einmal ein item mit int und einmal was mit deff ( kp was das damals war^^) ich wisper ihn an was er denn mit int will......spieler...ignoriert euch nun....-.-


----------



## Amraam (5. September 2010)

Anderer Spieler: "Wart ich lad dich ein, dann könwas kurtz zusammen machen"
nach 2minuten ohne irgendeine Reaktion
ich : "und nu?"
Er: Dieser Spieler ignoriert euch


----------



## Cake is a lie (5. September 2010)

Einmal war ich mit 3 Freunden und einen Untoten Schurken(Fremder) mal im Kloster.
Der Schurke hat nichts geschrieben.
Dann kommt der erste Boss:Es droppt ein grüner Handschuh mit +int.
Unser Magier macht Need und der Schurke auch.Wir fragen im WIESO ER als Schurke ein Stoff teil mit +int braucht?
Magier bekommt es.
Der Schurke beginnt zu Flamen,wieso die Schl...e das braucht.Wir sagen im das er nicht solche Wörter benutzen soll.
Eroah sche.ß noobs L2p Schurken brauchen INT omfg 
Er hatt die Gruppe verlassen
Er Igno. sie


----------



## Cake is a lie (5. September 2010)

Edrohma schrieb:


> hmm jo ignoreliste ist bei mir nie was drauf, leute die mich ignorieren flame ich in /2. wahlweise auch deren gilden oder mütter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Macht sicher Spaß xD


----------



## J_0_T (5. September 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Einmal war ich mit 3 Freunden und einen Untoten Schurken(Fremder) mal im Kloster.
> Der Schurke hat nichts geschrieben.
> Dann kommt der erste Boss:Es droppt ein grüner Handschuh mit +int.
> Unser Magier macht Need und der Schurke auch.Wir fragen im WIESO ER als Schurke ein Stoff teil mit +int braucht?
> ...



Wusstest du das nicht? Schurken brauchen int... besonders dieses exemplar^^ Ne spaß bei seite... dieser depp hätte auch bei mir nen warmen platz auf meine ignore liste^^


----------



## Toxxical (5. September 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> dafür habe ich ein Addon was mir automatisch alle Duellwünsche abbricht. Weil ich es auf den Tot nicht ausstehen kann, wenn irgendwelche Leute die in der postpubertären Phase stecken geblieben sind, meinen jeden und alles mit Duellforderungen zu nerven.




Ich finde es eher pubertär so ein Theater um ein Duell zu machen. 
Einfach nur normal sagen das man keine lust hat ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt?

Ich hab mal das als Beleidigung reportet, weil so etwas kann man auch in einem normalen Umgangston kommentieren ohne Beleidigungen.
Selber über post pubertäre beschweren aber keinen Satz in einem normalen Ton hinbekommen ist traurig.


----------



## Spion0522 (5. September 2010)

.


----------



## Zero-X (6. September 2010)

Hatte mal was schönes mit einen Spieler.

Bin mal zur abwechslung etwas mit meinen Mage das Land zu durchstreifen. Irgendwann in Un`Goro fragt mich einer ob ich ihm ein Portal machen kann nach Dala, war während irgend so ein Event und da war etwas wollte schreiben "ja klar komm nach XXX" sofort kam das er mich ignoriert ich denke mich gut wie er will doch er hat mich wieder angewispert warum ich ihn nicht antworte und so. Nach weiteren sprüchen von ihn kommt etwas. "So nun bist du auf Igno!" Ich denke mir einfache formel Igno + Igno = runter von der Liste. Das erste was ich ihn schreibe. "Freut mich das du mich Ignorieren willst aber das haste bislang schon. Wenne Port willst komm nach Lager im Norden." Sofort kam antwort "lol warst schon drauf? na dann gehörst auch dahin." kurz war ich wieder drauf. Gestört hat mich das nicht ich kannte denn ja nicht aber war irgendwie trotzdem lustig.


----------



## lucky82 (13. September 2010)

gerade in sw
lauf mit dem char meiner freundin durch die gegen schreibt mich jemand an den ich nit kannte.

er: wollt ihr auch zu der silvesterparty am 31.12.10 um 18:00 uhr
ich: denke nicht aber was für ne Silvesterparty? (hatte bis dahin noch nichts von gehört und is ja noch ne weile hin)
er: im spiel hier in sw natürlich nicht in der realen welt
ich: ja das ingame meinst dacht ich mir, hatte nur noch nichts von gehört.

spieler ignoriert Euch

ich mußte so lachen xD


----------



## refload (13. September 2010)

Vor 3 Tagen .... ich war mit meinem Twink unterwegs (Pala Tank) und war in einer ICC 25 grp. Als wir dann nach 45 min noch nicht starten konnten bin ich geleavt. Ich habe vorher im Raid chat noch erklärt, dass es mir zu lange dauert. Da schreibt mich einer an und fragt was soll der Scheiß? Ich wollte antworten und war direkt auf Ignore ^^

Danke danke ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (13. September 2010)

war aufem ptr beim pre patch zu wrath of the lich king.

hab mir da mit meinem pala die schicke "Fuchs schwanz" frisur machen lassen.
da kam ein gewisser "slapyaindaface" mit dem kommentar, dass ich wie ein vollidiot aus so einer anime serie ausschauen würde...und ich soll mir doch nen ordentlichen haarschnitt zulegen (ist frei übersetzt...war englisch und ich kenne den genauen wortlaut nicht mehr).

ich habs dann so gelesen und meine gedanken überschlugen sich bereits, wie ich den am besten zurück flamen könnte.
und als ich dann meine prima antwort zusammen hatte und die nachricht senden wollte, hats nur geheissen, der spieler ignoriert euch.

wenn ich blöd angemacht werde dann zünde ich lieben gern zurück und wenn ich dann nicht kann bin ich irgendwie sauer :-)


----------



## Trypio (13. September 2010)

Auf Rexxar haben wir so eine ganz toll PvP Gilde "APC" ich glaube das stand für "Anal penetrations Club" oder war's doch "A perfect circle" keine Ahnung auf jedenfall sind diese "Menschen" äußerst unbeliebt auf unserem Realm da sie alles und jeden Dermaßen Beleidigen, flamen und andere Dinge... naja, zum Thema:

Dialog zwischen mir und einem Spieler dieser Gilde nach einem von mir gewonnenes Duell vor SW:

Er: Feiger ging's wohl nimmer wa?
Ich: Wieso denn Feige?! ^^
Er: Ja, Stunlog, Dotten vanish und warten bis die Dot's auslaufen und wieder von vorn anfangen... Kiddielike halt.
Ich: rofl was kann ich denn dafür, dass du nicht SPielen kannst?!
Er: Junge, spiel dir ne richtige Klasse hoch und komm dann wieder feiges Drecksbalg.

Im Folgenden hat er mich Ignoriert und 2 tage später ist er zur Horde getranst, fortan Happy-focus-Farming in 1k Winter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redrak (13. September 2010)

Ist schon etwas länger her da hab ich mir nen B11 twink gemacht und dann kam direkt ein anderer Spieler an der ein Duell gefordert hat und das hat er auch bei allen anderen gemacht.
Ich lehne ab.
Einige Stunden später in der Todesschneise fordert mich derselbe Spieler wieder heraus  und ich lehne wieder ab und frage ihn warum er mich denn schon wieder herausfordert und mich nicht einfach questen lässt!?
Natürlich umsonst denn es kam zurückieser Spieler ignoriert euch.

Ps:Ich habe niemanden auf meiner Igno-Liste,ob ich bei jemandem draufstehe weiß ich nicht,aber ich denke mal nicht.


----------



## evilskin (13. September 2010)

is schon n wenig länger her, da hat einer im /2 immer 3 mal direkt hinter einander, also nich mal ne sek pause oder so, ein riesen makro gepostet, weiß nich mehr um was es ging. ich hab ihn dann angeschrieben ob das absicht is oder nurn fehler das er das makro so oft spammt. seine antwort war in etwar "meld mich doch bei blizz du spast" oder so was in der art. wollte dann was zurück schreiben aber es kam nur "Dieser Spieler ignoriert euch"


----------



## Tamalan (13. September 2010)

letzte woche in nordend... steh vorm schmied will mich schnell reppen weil ich grad aus der ini kam... 
will mir nen kaffee machen, weil nach 3 stunden inis ich doch kaffee durscht bekommen hab.
plöppt duellfenster auf.. nen hunter fordert mich (Krieger) heraus. da ich grad meine kaffeesucht voll nachgebe
und auf duell keine lust hab... klick ich zwar annehmen, gehe aber so gleich in die küche und mach mir nen kaffee.
komme zurück... stopf mir ne kippe... blubbert mich der hunter an "ey alta mach mal was du kn!!!!!!"
ich:"hast doch gewonnen, was willste denn noch?"
er also nochmal duell ich angenommen... ich hau ihn um und er:"was solln das du kn mit schild kann jeder!!!!"
(ich bin kriegertank^^) will antworten.... spieler ignoriert euch


----------



## Dragonique (13. September 2010)

Ich liebe es ein wenig, die olle Besserwisserin raushängen zu lassen. Vor allem, wenn ich es wirklich besser weiß, aber mein gegenüber darauf besteht, dass er die einzig wahre Antwort kennt.
Und so begegnete meiner Schurkin (die sich zum ersten Mal in einer Nordendinstanz befand) eine dicke Eule, die es absolut nicht ertragen konnte, dass ich mehr wusste als sie.
Mit von der Partie:
Ein Todesrittertank, der neu im Spiel war und ein 80er Schamane, der einfach mal durch low Inis durchrannte.
Die Geschichte:
Wir rennen recht gut durch die Burg Utgarde, der Tank ist zwar noch nicht allzu betucht, was das Tanken angeht, aber uns Schamane heilt ihm förmlich den Arsch wund.
Irgendwann kommen wir an den Punkt, wo ein Vykrul vor uns auf einem Drachen landet. 
Der Dk hält kurz inne und fragt, während er den Drachenreiter tankt: "Ab wann kann man Drachen fliegen?"
Die Eule antwortet promt: "Ab 80!" (Ist ja klar. Alles Gute kann man erst ab 80. Das ist ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz).
Ziemlich zeitgleich antworte ich: "Rein theoretisch kannst du einen Drachen ab Level 70 fliegen."
"Nein!", hakt dort unsere Eule ein, "Das geht erst ab 80!"
Ich antworte ruhig: "Episches Fliegen ist ab Level 70. Du kannst also mit genügend Gold ein episches Reitmount ab Level 70 fliegen. Da es sich bei einem Drachen um ein episches Reitmount handelt, kannst du diesen ab Level 70 fliegen. Wie haben die es zu BC-Zeiten mit dem Netherdrachen gemacht?"
Die Eule druckst etwas rum: "Ja. Aber der Netherdrache ist EIN Drache!"
Ich:"Mit Verlaub. Ich glaube die Frage war auch nach einem Drachen."
Der DK wendet sich an unseren Schamanen: "80er? Kannst du mal auf deinen Drachen reiten? Ich würde den gerne sehen."
Der Schamane antwortet nett, dass er ein Twink sei, daher kein episches Fliegen habe, postet uns aber den von ihm eingesammelten Drachen aus HDZ4.
"Guck mal, Eule.", sage ich aufgeregt, "Am HDZ4- Drachen steht: 'Benötigt Level 70'. Könnte es sein, dass man diesen Drachen nicht auch ab Level 70 fliegen könnte?"
Unser gefiederter Freund ist etwas angenervt, das zeigt er uns auch anhand seiner Feststelltaste: "DIE BLÖDE INI IST AB LEVEL 80, ALSO HALTS MAUL!"
-"Rein theoretisch könntest du ihn aber ab Level 70 fliegen."
"Na, dann sind das halt nur zwei Drachen, die man ab 70 fliegen kann. ", sagt unsere Eule nun.
Dann postet der Schamane seinen Rotdrachen.
"Guck mal, Eule!", sage ich, "für diesen Drachen benötigt man auch Stufe 70.Und dafür muss man in keine Level 80 Ini. Man kann sie einfach beim Wyrmruhpakt kaufen. Natürlich brauchst du etwas für den Ruf. Aber rein theoretisch geht es unter Level 80", freue ich mich.
Ich könnte schwören, dass ich höre wie die Eule ein lautes *TILT* von sich gibt.
Er tickt aus, "brüllt" im Gruppenchat herum und beleidigt mich erst als "Arsch" und ein wenig später als "Gimpschurke".
Als ich ihn frage, ob er ein Ticket wegen Beleidigung möchte, schreibt er nur noch:_ "Welcome to ignore, Schurke."
Meine Güte. Sich über sowas aufregen. Ich habe doch nur unseren Dk aufgeklärt.


----------



## Landray (13. September 2010)

Trypio schrieb:


> Im Folgenden hat er mich Ignoriert und 2 tage später ist er zur Horde getranst, fortan Happy-focus-Farming in 1k Winter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woher weißt du das denn? 


Alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass ich ja fast schon neidisch bin auf euch, dass ich bisher keine dieser netten Geschichten erlebt habe :-D immerhin ist sowas schon recht erheiternd^^ Wenn man sich dann noch vorstellt, dass hinter den Chars am Rechner jemand sitzt, der VOLL SAUER ist... hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (13. September 2010)

Cake schrieb:


> Einmal war ich mit 3 Freunden und einen Untoten Schurken(Fremder) mal im Kloster.
> Der Schurke hat nichts geschrieben.
> Dann kommt der erste Boss:Es droppt ein grüner Handschuh mit +int.
> Unser Magier macht Need und der Schurke auch.Wir fragen im WIESO ER als Schurke ein Stoff teil mit +int braucht?
> ...




Na dieser Schurke hatte aber Ahnung. 

Auf meiner Ignorierliste befindet sich so ziemlich niemand, da ich bei Spammern einfach "Spam melden" anklicke und ich sonst eigentlich nie Probleme habe. Auch selbst ignoriert werde ich Gott sei Dank nicht!


----------

